# Everybody loves Berlin!



## miau

*This thread is free for everybody to post pictures of Berlin.*

Lets start with one of the most multicutural parts of Berlin - Kreuzberg. 

*Kreuzberg*
(images taken fromwikipedia and flickr)


----------



## miau

*the government district*
(source: http://picasaweb.google.com/Gbajer)


----------



## miau

some random shots made by me


----------



## Svartmetall

Great thread, keep up the shooting!


----------



## tonight

^^
nice pics Berlin  keep it up kay:


----------



## miau

more random shots by me...


----------



## miau




----------



## miau




----------



## miau




----------



## miau

maybe the most photogenic bridge of Berlin 
(source: wikipedia)


----------



## Siegessäule

Berlin is one of a kind for sure! 
My favourite city on the planet! :cheers:


----------



## tonight

miau said:


> maybe the most photogenic bridge of Berlin
> (source: wikipedia)


^^
wow :shocked: awesome
great shot kay: :cheers:


----------



## dawnzky05

Berlin will always be a memorable place for me. Many wonderful events happen in my life when I stayed in Berlin.






---------------------
travel and cars


----------



## Siegessäule

I can never get enough of this wonderful building... :cheers:

Deutsche Bahn at Potsdamer Platz:


----------



## Siegessäule

Überkuuuuuuuhl! :eek2:


----------



## miau

^^ it is my favorite high-rise in Berlin too


----------



## miau

*Museumsinsel - museum isle*


----------



## miau




----------



## miau

in summer this place is full of people relaxing, reading, playing volleyball or frisby... and some are even sunbathing... directly in the center of the city


----------



## Mishevy

Berlin is so underrated.. it's also one of the cities in Europe that has probably changed the most in the last 20 years. I'd be nice to have some then and now photos.


----------



## miau

Another department store... but this time the bigg







est east german shop


----------



## miau

*Alexanderplatz*


----------



## Tiaren

Berlin State Opera:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/abiola/sets/72157613671873026/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/grindcrank/with/253248269/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/abiola/sets/72157613671873026/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/freiesgeistesleben/sets/72157603533011452/

Berlin Humbold University:









http://www.flickr.com/photos/infactoweb/sets/72157600552638907/with/686047843/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/delpiero/sets/72157606052845177/with/2647189899/


















http://www.flickr.com/photos/hajo-ed/sets/72157610263370324/with/3075180304/


----------



## miau

^^ one of the most beautiful university buildings.... from the outside


----------



## miau

*Kollwitzplatz and surroundings*
(http://picasaweb.google.com/)


----------



## Svartmetall

^^ Love the last set especially. A very "real" snapshot of the city, Miau.


----------



## miau

^^ I think, random shots catch much of the atmosphere of a city. Scenic pictures are nice too (I love them), but they usually look very sterile


----------



## miau

some cool light


----------



## miau

*Tiergarten:* This huge park is the 'green lung' of Berlin. In summer it is like a reservoir of cool air, moderating the temperatures of the neighbouring inner city quarters.


----------



## miau

*Berlin sunset*
(flickr)


----------



## miau




----------



## tonight

^^
love to see those pics 
nice sunset at Berlin kay:


----------



## miau

*Hertha, one of the football teams of Berlin*
(http://www.morgenpost.de/sport/hertha/article1006953/Herthas_Hinrunde_2008.html)


----------



## MPOWER

miau i wanna kiss you:hug:. Its the best Berlin collection i have ever seen :bowtie:


----------



## miau

thx :hug:

but you should thank all the people who posted the nice pics here


----------



## miau

the winter has returned to Berlin :bash:

here a some nice pictures from a local newspaper (http://www.morgenpost.de/berlin/article1035736/Verschneites_Berlin.html')


----------



## miau

the city hall of Berlin: *Rotes Rathaus*


----------



## Tiaren

The inside of the city hall is quite nice too (though it's not easy to find pics...)



























http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157594218407220/with/2414194412/



























http://www.flickr.com/photos/familiefranke/sets/72157594521654186/with/384083851/


----------



## miau

wow... nice, I had no idea that it looks so beautiful inside


----------



## Svartmetall

Indeed, is it open to the public?


----------



## Tiaren

Svartmetall said:


> Indeed, is it open to the public?


Well...it's a city hall. It probably should be! 

Berlin still has a lot of impressive administrative buildings. From the out and inside. They somehow survived the war the best...


----------



## Tiaren

A building I really like, is the Altes Stadthaus right next to the Rotes Rathaus.
It was built after the Rotes Rathaus proved to be too small. So Berlin has in fact two main city halls. :lol:









http://www.flickr.com/photos/freakyman/sets/72157601199578596/with/1174363996/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/wolf-rabe/with/3067451979/

Very massive looking...

Here the only inside pics I found:









http://www.flickr.com/photos/panwitz/with/497409607/

























http://www.stadtentwicklung.berlin.de/bauen/baubilanz/de/altes_stadthaus.html


----------



## tonight

^^
nice pics Berlin, great collections kay:


----------



## miau

Svartmetall said:


> Indeed, is it open to the public?


yes.... but for some reason I heve never been inside


----------



## miau

this is a former administrative building of the east german government. today it hosts a private university











this is the only part of the old city castle which survived the demolitions (after WW2). it was kept because from this balcony the first german republic was declared in 1918


----------



## paderwan

^^ Der Sozialismus wird siegen :lol:

:banana: :carrot: :banana2: epper: :dance2: :lock: :cucumber:


----------



## Avalanix

bäääähhhhhhhh...
niemals !
:toilet:


----------



## Svartmetall

Tiaren said:


> Well...it's a city hall. It probably should be!
> 
> Berlin still has a lot of impressive administrative buildings. From the out and inside. They somehow survived the war the best...


Our actual Town Hall doesn't have any administrative role, but the city administration buildings are very much restricted to the public, that's why I asked. 

Keep up the updates!


----------



## zwischbl

Berlin :drool::master::righton::drunk::lovethem:kay::uh::dj::cheer::cheers:

ok... i hope this describes my feeling towards this city


----------



## Tiaren

miau said:


> this is the only part of the old city castle which survived the demolitions (after WW2). it was kept because from this balcony the first german republic was declared in 1918


I've heard, apart from the statues, it's actually a copy. And soon were going to have another copy of this part. :banana:


----------



## tskad

well, better a copy of the past than the empty square, that stands there now. 
great pics btw.


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

Wow...I really love the architecture of the GDR........................not!


----------



## miau

you are ignorant :tongue3:

what do you think of this communist beauty?

*Haus des Lehrers (house of teachers) *


----------



## Marathaman

Ah - communism with a heart. So do the unlucky people outside the 'heart shape' have to suffer in the dark?


----------



## Tiaren

Miau, please stop torturing us! ;( Or I have to immediately post postcard pictures of Unter den Linden or lots of tacky Gründerzeit buildings.


----------



## miau

actually the heart is part of an animation made from the lights in the building during the night 

see here 
http://www.blinkenlights.net/blinkenlights


----------



## miau

Tiaren said:


> Miau, please stop torturing us! ;( Or I have to immediately post postcard pictures of Unter den Linden or lots of tacky Gründerzeit buildings.


:bash:


feel free to post all pictures that you want


----------



## systema magicum

adorable city...
pictures by systema magicum


----------



## miau

*Hackescher Markt*


----------



## miau

source: http://www.stadtbewohner.de/hackescher_markt/index.html


----------



## miau

extra large 










source: http://www.stadtbewohner.de/hackescher_markt/index.html


----------



## liman_drzava

^^ And extra cool! :banana:


----------



## miau

some nice winterly pictures of Berlin

source: http://www.morgenpost.de/


----------



## miau

continued


----------



## miau

continued


----------



## miau

source: http://www.tagesspiegel.de


----------



## miau

continued


----------



## miau

continued


----------



## miau

continued


----------



## MPOWER

Great Pictures!


----------



## Tiaren

Just one word to you, Miau:
AWESOME!!!111eleven


----------



## nomarandlee

very nice photos all, especially miau


----------



## miau

I found a nice site with a small collection of great shots. Some of the photos are really large, so I will post them three per post only

source: http://www.pbase.com/phsan/berlinmisc


----------



## miau




----------



## miau

an interesting shopping mall in Friedrichstrasse - Quartier 206


----------



## miau

picture with three of the cold war classic car - the Trabant


----------



## miau

some pictures with an unusual viewing angle

source: http://www.zimbio.com/pictures/FPCMgFRwFsb/


----------



## miau

these people line up to get a look into the german parliament

source : http://www3.pictures.gi.zimbio.com/


----------



## Svartmetall

That shopping centre in Friedrichstrasse is very impressive indeed!


----------



## miau

yes... but the shops are rather expensive there, that means too expensive for me :laugh: http://www.quartier206.com/


----------



## miau

continued


----------



## miau

continued


----------



## miau

continued


----------



## Deki---KG

Berlin ist krass leider hab ich von der city nicht viel mitbekommen als ich auf der Love Parade war. hno:


----------



## miau

continued


----------



## miau

Deki---KG said:


> Berlin ist krass leider hab ich von der city nicht viel mitbekommen als ich auf der Love Parade war. hno:


:hi:

wann warst du denn da?


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

Another skyline of Berlin:









source


----------



## Svartmetall

Great set of updates guys, thanks!


----------



## tonight

very nice place :cheers:


----------



## miau

Dr.Seltsam said:


> Another skyline of Berlin:
> 
> http://img217.imageshack.us/img217/4231/254456227684e169a44eb.jpg
> source


more photos from the same source


----------



## miau

continued


----------



## miau

continued


----------



## miau

continued

the former checkpoint charlie is a famous tourist spot now... get a photograph of a 'real' american and russian soldiers for 1€


----------



## miau

the entrance to the zoo


----------



## D.D.

Beautiful berlin, I should probably visit my cousins in deutschland once and for all..


----------



## miau

*Bouroughs of Berlin... today Weißensee*

































source: wikimedia


----------



## miau




----------



## miau

Weißensee translates to 'white lake'


----------



## miau

Kastanienallee - the name of this street comes from the chestnut trees alongside the street (Kastanie = chestnut)... of course it is it is possible that the name was first and the trees were planted later 









www.morgenpost.de









www.transmitmedia.com









www.stadtentwicklung.berlin.de


----------



## miau

more Kastanienallee 









http://farm1.static.flickr.com









http://blogs.warwick.ac.uk


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

miau said:


> Are you sure? Usually there is no one-to-one mapping of words between different languages. Moreover, is there really a big difference between worry and sorrow?


I was just kidding! Of course there is no difference.


----------



## lykia

who loves berlin??? it sucks!!!! very ordinary european city ....


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

lykia said:


> who loves berlin???


I do! :cheers:


----------



## liman_drzava

lykia said:


> who loves berlin??? it sucks!!!! very ordinary european city....


Congratulations - you've just accomplished something almost impossible! It is very hard not to love it, and it so not a mach to ANY european city. If this is your impression from this great city, I'm very sorry for you, and you have to come back there...


----------



## Svartmetall

lykia said:


> who loves berlin??? it sucks!!!! very ordinary european city ....


Now now people, lets not give the troll their plate of troll food. It will only make them more hungry.


----------



## Northsider

> who loves berlin??? it sucks!!!! very ordinary european city....


Who loves Berlin? I do, and apparently others as well. Why does it suck in your opinion? What makes it ordinary? I think a lot of the pictures posted here show otherwise.


> lets not give the troll their plate of troll food


But it's much fun to put the plate just out of reach so they are grasping for it but never quite getting it.


----------



## miau

^^ yes :laugh: but know let's just starve him


----------



## miau

The next few posts are dedicated to the Berlin Tram.









http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...7-0113-032,_Berlin,_Straßenbahnen,_Winter.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3037/2787922454_fd7a4927a5_b.jpg









http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...bahn.jpg/800px-Alexanderplatz_Straßenbahn.jpg









http://www.lilano.de/catalog/images/strassenbahn-berlin_200509DSC4852.JPG


----------



## miau

some historical trams









http://www.dvn-berlin.de/i/agr_strab/agrstrabfzbtw3802.jpg









http://coreywood.net/19.05.06 strassenbahn.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3049/2910564590_9241771723.jpg









http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1377/543797471_7ce513c20c.jpg


----------



## miau

http://www.sivakumar.in/images/Berlin/Berlin Tram.JPG









http://www.berliner-verkehr.de/trbilder/4001_07.jpg

pre-millenium tram from east berlin (the tram system in west Berlin was decommisioned but is nwo partly rebuild)









http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/3/35/Mk_Berlin_Tram_5.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3639/3469736674_f99a0c99af.jpg


----------



## miau

some nice night shots









http://farm1.static.flickr.com/49/154270177_1ab3d10f4c_b.jpg









http://farm1.static.flickr.com/77/154270282_e89b9d1276_b.jpg









http://farm1.static.flickr.com/38/74611902_428855ec60_o.jpg


----------



## miau

a bomb-proof penthouse


----------



## kemet1984

I love Berlin at night, especially judging from those pics I saw in a thread comparing 2nd tier Euro city skylines.


----------



## miau

futuristic architecture























































http://farm4.static.flickr.com


----------



## miau

kemet1984 said:


> I love Berlin at night, especially judging from those pics I saw in a thread comparing 2nd tier Euro city skylines.


Berlin is my Tier-0


----------



## miau




----------



## kemet1984

The monolithic feel and the arrangement of the window sills reminds me of Tibet in some crude way. 

http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1428/539565033_9d302f3090_b.jpg


----------



## miau

I love this building


----------



## miau

kemet1984 said:


> The monolithic feel and the arrangement of the window sills reminds me of Tibet in some crude way.
> 
> http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1428/539565033_9d302f3090_b.jpg


it is an air raid shelter, build during WW2


----------



## liman_drzava

miau said:


> a bomb-proof penthouse


Very good update Miau! By the way - what is in this building, and is it true that those upground pipes are for sewerage?


----------



## miau

liman_drzava said:


> Very good update Miau! By the way - what is in this building, and is it true that those upground pipes are for sewerage?


Question 2: Those pipes are temporary, as long as the construction goes on. 

Question 1:



> *From Nazi Bunker to Artistic Haven*
> 
> Source: Der Spiegel (4-24-08)
> 
> At first it stood as a defense against Allied bombs. In the 1950s it was used to store imported fruit from Cuba, and in the 1990s it became the location for the hottest techno-parties around. On Thursday an old Berlin bunker revealed its latest transformation: It now houses a private collection of contemporary art.
> 
> Walking through the massive five-storey concrete bunker that houses the Boros Collection on Reinhardstrasse in Berlin, you wouldn't guess that it had a far more sinister past. Back in 1942 Nazi architect Albert Speer built the place to help the city sustain what he believed would be the final blowout battle leading to a German victory. It was part of his and Adolf Hitler's grand "Germania" (more...) vision, whereby Berlin would be entirely renewed -- fully devoid of degenerate art, of course -- after the Germans had triumphed.
> 
> But today the old pock-marked fortress belongs to Polish-born collector and advertising entrepreneur Christian Boros and his wife Karen. And it was here on Thursday that they unveiled their impressive art collection that they've amassed over nearly two decades. Now the spiciest of international contemporary art sits in a cavernous piece of Berlin's architectural past. "This building is a landmark, a part of German history," Boros says. "It's not the Brandenburg Gate, but it has seen Berlin change a lot over the last half century."


http://hnn.us/roundup/entries/49774.html


----------



## liman_drzava

^^ Thank you very much! So typical for Berlin, it doesn't stop to surprise me :cheers:


----------



## GEwinnen

miau said:


> Berlin took serious damage in WW2. The german army made a last stand against the soviet army, it was a battle house for house...
> 
> Thanks for the Berliners who rebuild the city after this desaster


----------



## Rizzato

greetings, love the city


----------



## Lariabian

WOW !!!!! AMAZING CITY !!!!

BERLIN !!!! BERLIN !!!! BERLIN !!!! I love Berlin too.

Regards.


----------



## Nightsky

Very great thread! I am planning to visit Berlin this summer since it seems to have much to offer and it is pretty close to southern Sweden.


----------



## Jan Del Castillo

*Interesting pics!! Regards.*


----------



## miau

An interesting photo of a thunderstorm approaching the city center:









http://www.tagesspiegel.de/storage/pic/fotos/weltspiegel/289539_1_090724gewitterwolke_heerde.jpg


----------



## Embrace57

^^

Fantastic photo! :cheers:


----------



## 69Ketchup

The history never makes me bored


----------



## erbse

That's because Berlins history is alive! Alive and kicking!


Thanks for the thread. I love it. We need more image supply, thou.


----------



## miau

random pics to keep the thread going 









http://www.wds2009.com/fileadmin/user_upload/user_images/Hotels_Swissotel-Berlin.jpg









http://www.pfefferbett.de/fileadmin/galerien/Berlin/Berlin_2.jpg









http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...enter_Berlin.jpg/800px-Sony_Center_Berlin.jpg


----------



## erbse

Mieze is back! :applause:


----------



## miau

Pictures of the Alexanderplatz 









http://i889.photobucket.com/albums/ac93/mpc-1312/BERLIN-09169.jpg









http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2088/1749538270_6078875fc0.jpg









http://i233.photobucket.com/albums/ee79/cecilia493/Berlin 2008/P1010074.jpg?t=1261508105









http://www.eveandersson.com/photos/germany/berlin-alexanderplatz-fountain-foot-fetish-large.jpg


----------



## miau

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3579/3417853041_e77af46cb5_b.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3613/3311679290_505b1de968.jpg









http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2246/2352195221_6cfb47e7be.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3196/2931431639_8203f871a2.jpg









http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2353/1636330043_24cb5977e3.jpg


----------



## miau

http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2141/2124134075_03e33081cb_b.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3162/2869291873_cc3b05c442_b.jpg


----------



## Northsider

Awesome update


----------



## erbse

That cloudy Fernsehturm shot in the last post is bloody amazing! :applause:


----------



## miau

some pictures from the gallery of a local newspaper:
http://www.tagesspiegel.de/


----------



## miau

some low-res night pictures, if you want high-res you have to buy the calendar ... a nice gift maybe


----------



## miau

you can post your comments and more pics, if you like


----------



## erbse

I've taken loads of Berlin shots the last 2 days.


Berlin really looks geil in a snowy New Year's night!


----------



## Tiaren

Thats a really great picture collection, Miau!  Thank you very much!
And Erbse, you SO have to share all of your pictures, verdammt noch mal. XD


----------



## Johnny Blade

That Husky is kind of evil looking.










miau said:


> http://www.tagesspiegel.de/storage/...1b56.heprodimagesfotos831200912312of20658.jpg


----------



## Tiaren

The girls teeth and facial expression are too, now that you mention it!


----------



## miau

Mmmh I did not notice anything evil. I just see a kid having fun with a sleigh pulled by her dog. But then of course the evil hides behind a very mundane facade. :|


----------



## GEwinnen

Cosmo Urbano said:


> can somebody post a pic of this perspective before the bombings and today?
> 
> thanx!


1930 (?)









1945:









Berlin Wall period (1966/1968)










2008/2009:


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

miau said:


> http://www.tagesspiegel.de/storage/...1b56.heprodimagesfotos831200912312of20658.jpg


Don't you see it? It's a werwolf and a vampire! Scary!


----------



## erbse

Tatsache! :runaway:



Fantastic historical comparison views by the by! Thanks GEwinnen!


----------



## miau

Dr.Seltsam said:


> Don't you see it? It's a werwolf and a vampire! Scary!


cool


----------



## miau

@GEwinnen: thank you for the contribution. I cannot remember much of the look of Under den Linden in the cold war period, from your pictures it was really awful.


----------



## miau

There is an interesting set of pictures of Berlin in the late 1960's in a local neespaper. The article is in german, you can browse through the images by clicking on them. 

Mit alten Dias auf Zeitreise nach Ost-Berlin

In the following, I will show you some of my favorite pictures from the set.

View from east through the already closed Brandenburger Tor


----------



## miau

*continued*


----------



## miau

*continued*


----------



## nr23Derek

Just ploughing through the thread and I find this:



miau said:


> a bomb-proof penthouse


With this explanation:



> From Nazi Bunker to Artistic Haven
> 
> Source: Der Spiegel (4-24-08)
> 
> At first it stood as a defense against Allied bombs. In the 1950s it was used to store imported fruit from Cuba, and in the 1990s it became the location for the hottest techno-parties around. On Thursday an old Berlin bunker revealed its latest transformation: It now houses a private collection of contemporary art.
> 
> Walking through the massive five-storey concrete bunker that houses the Boros Collection on Reinhardstrasse in Berlin, you wouldn't guess that it had a far more sinister past. Back in 1942 Nazi architect Albert Speer built the place to help the city sustain what he believed would be the final blowout battle leading to a German victory. It was part of his and Adolf Hitler's grand "Germania" (more...) vision, whereby Berlin would be entirely renewed -- fully devoid of degenerate art, of course -- after the Germans had triumphed.
> 
> But today the old pock-marked fortress belongs to Polish-born collector and advertising entrepreneur Christian Boros and his wife Karen. And it was here on Thursday that they unveiled their impressive art collection that they've amassed over nearly two decades. Now the spiciest of international contemporary art sits in a cavernous piece of Berlin's architectural past. "This building is a landmark, a part of German history," Boros says. "It's not the Brandenburg Gate, but it has seen Berlin change a lot over the last half century."


Indeed it was a wonderful rave venue, I went there once in 2005 when it was called, would you believe, "The bunker"! I thought it had been pulled down, but it's instantly recognisable as the same place but with a new bit added to the top.

It was a very spooky building when I saw it, there were still torture cells with iron jail type bars and strange looking old machines. In particular there were two sets of staircases which ran next to each other, but there was no connection between the parts of the landings each one served. As far as I could work out, they were for staff and prisoners.

It had that strange Albert Spear mix of modern and fake classical style.

An absolute must see for my next visit, so where is it????!!!!!

Derek


----------



## erbse

^ Berlin really offers some amazing stuff you won't find anywhere else in the world.
You'll find more information about that bunker here: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bunker_(Berlin)



Oberbaumbrücke, connecting the former East (Friedrichshain) with the West (Kreuzberg):









Source


U-Bahn station Schlesisches Tor in Berlin-Kreuzberg, close to the Oberbaumbrücke:









Source


----------



## miau

^^ Oberbaumbücke is possibly the most beautiful bridge, at least the view towards it is really nice.


----------



## miau

@nr23Derek

Have there really been torture chambers :? I cannot remenber the interiour of the Bunker. Anyway, it is in Reinhardtstraße at the corner to Albrechtstrasse, just a few steps north of the S-Bahn station Friedrichstrasse.

Map


----------



## nr23Derek

miau said:


> @nr23Derek
> 
> Have there really been torture chambers :? I cannot remenber the interiour of the Bunker. Anyway, it is in Reinhardtstraße at the corner to Albrechtstrasse, just a few steps north of the S-Bahn station Friedrichstrasse.
> 
> Map


Thanks, but that map link is a little off I think!

I must admit I was there for a rave party so my impression may not have been totally accurate for various complicated reasons... but I do remember cells with bars and it was a spooky place with that strange twin almost modernist concrete stairwell. And there was one hard techno room with just a single strobe light, but I don't think that was an original feature.

According to the wikipedia item it closed down after being raided. I can't imagine why that happened hno:

Also edited to say it was 1995 I went there, not 2005. Doesn't time fly...

Derek


----------



## miau

nr23Derek said:


> Thanks, but that map link is a little off I think!


corrected



> Also edited to say it was 1995 I went there, not 2005. Doesn't time fly...


Indeed. :laugh:


----------



## Kr0x

Some impressions from *Friedrichstraße*








http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/pc/mypics/607035/display/3620304









http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/pc/mypics/888069/display/9163431









http://www.flickr.com/photos/een_berlina/452706281

Friedrichstr. station and guy with a banana in the foreground








http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/pc/pcat/524028/display/18561181

The Galeries Lafayette building, designed by Jean Nouvel








http://www.flickr.com/photos/galerieslafayetteberlin/4427059928


----------



## erbse

Nice stuff Kr0x - but you can't embedd "fotocommunity" material directly. They aren't displayed for other people. You have to upload them to an image hoster like *http://tinypic.com*, so you need to change the image URLs.


----------



## Chadoh25

AWESOME ^^


----------



## miau

Friedrichstrasse is one of my favorite streets in Berlin.


----------



## Kr0x

@erbse I changed it, hope everybody can see the pics now. 

The U-Bahn station *Alexanderplatz*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/benjaminwiessner/4393738005


----------



## Muddypaws

miau said:


> The Martin-Gropius-Bau
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source: http://farm4.static.flickr.com


WOW! Too bad this isn't sitting on the Schlossplatz. Such a beautiful work of art! :cheers:


----------



## Kr0x

The *embassy of the Czech Republic*, a very nice example of 1970s architecture. It stands in East Berlin, so it is communist architecture. I love it!









http://www.flickr.com/photos/restmodern/108675036


----------



## miau

It is definitely one of the nicer examples for brutalism.


----------



## Justme

Not me that one. I hate gold mirrored windows. It looks so cheap.

It's not a horrid example of architecture though. But nothing I would look at any more than 2seconds.

It does look worse in that photo because of the unkempt surroundings. Weeds and ugly vacant lots.


----------



## Gzdvtz

It's not just you Justyou 

In fact I dislike all types of 'aquarium' style buildings, regardless gold or not.


----------



## miau

pfff... haters


----------



## Kr0x

Justme said:


> It does look worse in that photo because of the unkempt surroundings. Weeds and ugly vacant lots.


It looks cleaner around there from the other side, the street was recently renovated, I think. To the left you might see a part of the embassy of North Korea 









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/513812898

A rare pic of the interior...








http://www.flickr.com/photos/filmlynx/2335111237

...but since everybody seems to dislike this building, let's move on to something else...


----------



## erbse

The interior looks pretty promising, though. 

Another one of Berlin Czech Embassy inside:








flickr



C'mon, just another one of the exterior, as we're all in deep love with brutalism!








Wiki


----------



## Kr0x

Brutalism is probably the most hated style, it's hard to like it. But there are a few nice examples in the world, like this one. 









More interior pics!


----------



## Kr0x

Now let's look at what Berlin looks like at night: 

The Europa-Center (with rotating Mercedes-star on the top)








http://www.flickr.com/photos/tafelzwerk/4255454030

Marie-Elisabeth-Lüders-Haus








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4403458236

At Friedrichstraße station








http://www.flickr.com/photos/tafelzwerk/4249428306

At some random U-Bahn station (overground)








http://www.flickr.com/photos/nachtglitzern/4293799877

The "elephant gate" to the zoo








http://www.flickr.com/photos/fotowahn_berlin/4254781391


----------



## erbse

Derbe, Kr0x 


Another one of Berlin at night:

Galeries Lafayette shopping temple at Friedrichstraße, by Jean Nouvel








Source

Inside Galeries Lafayette Berlin








Source

Awesome funnel inside!








Source









Source


----------



## erbse

Another Berlin shopping temple at night - Quartier 206, also at famous Friedrich street (Friedrichstraße)








Source









Source


----------



## erbse

Inside Quartier 206. Crazy, but awesome 








Source









Source









Source









Source


----------



## erbse

More of modern Berlin:


GSW headquarters highrise








Source


----------



## erbse

Stilwerk Design Center, a great furniture store near KuDamm








Source


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Kunsthaus Tacheles*

Kunsthaus Tacheles at the Oranienburger Strasse.










Taken by me (from one of my Flickr accounts).


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Jewish Museum*

The Jewish Museum in Berlin-Kreuzberg.










Taken by me.


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Lenbachstrasse in Friedrichshain*

The Lenbachstrasse in Friedrichshain.










Taken by me.


----------



## miau

^^ very nice motif


----------



## GeneratorNL

^^ Thanks. 

Time for some panorama's.

Lake Tegel (German: _Tegeler See_), is the second largest lake in Berlin, Germany. It is situated in the northwest of the city in the Reinickendorf borough.










The Olympiastadion (Olympic Stadium) is a sports stadium in Berlin. The current Olympiastadion was originally built for the 1936 Summer Olympics.


----------



## ssd1

Wishing a long life.


----------



## GeneratorNL

Anyone objects if I post more of my Berlin photos? No? Good. 

This picture was taken from a hostel in the Storkower Strasse in Prenzlauer Berg toward the north west. You can see the tv tower in the photo.










Taken by me.


----------



## Kr0x

Very nice pics, GeneratorNL. kay:
Show us more, please


----------



## GeneratorNL

^^ Thank you! Well, if you want more, you can get more! 

Taken toward the north from the Kreuzberg hill in Kreuzberg:









I took this photo inside the Spandau citadel:









And my last one for today is this panorama view from the Kollhoff Tower at Potsdamer Platz:









These and more photos can be found on one of my Flickr pages.


----------



## miau

^^ I would love to see more of your photos in my our thread. 
Keep it up kay:


----------



## GeneratorNL

> Keep it up.


I will.

*Oranienburger Straße* is a street in central Berlin. It runs south-east from Friedrichstraße to Hackescher Markt.









Taken by me.


----------



## GeneratorNL

*The Reichstag building* is a historical edifice in Berlin, constructed to house the Reichstag, parliament of the German Empire. In 1999 it became the meeting place of the modern German parliament, the Bundestag.









Taken by me.


----------



## Chadoh25

NICE!


----------



## Dr.Mabuse

Oldest mosque in Berlin an Germany. Opend in 1927 and closed in 2007









http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/d/d0/Moschee_Wilmersdorf.jpg

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Berlin_Mosque


----------



## erbse

Closed? Why would they close the Wilmersdorfer Moschee? No muslims there anymore? :dunno:


----------



## GeneratorNL

^^ That's strange indeed. Why would they close it? There are plenty of muslims in Berlin, so there must be some other reason for its closure. 

Anyway, some pictures of *Tegel*. Tegel is a locality in the Berlin borough of Reinickendorf at the shore of the Lake Tegel.

Old street signs:









Tegel's oldest street, Alt-Tegel:









A swan near the lake:









The marina:








All photos were taken by me.


----------



## GeneratorNL

A panorama of the deconstruction of the communist government building *Palast der Republik*. The panorama was taken on 28 October 2008: 









The view to the west, as seen from the Generator Hostel in *Prenzlauer Berg*:









All photos were taken by me.


----------



## Kr0x

^^ Great updates!


----------



## MPOWER

Im still in love with Berlin. Thanks a lot for these awesome pics!!


----------



## GeneratorNL

^^ You're welcome.

*Deutsche Oper* is a station of the Berlin U-Bahn located in the Charlottenburg district on the U2 line. It is named after the Deutsche Oper Berlin (the Deutsche Oper Berlin is an opera company):





































As always, these photos were all taken by me.


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Bikes in Berlin*

^^ Gerne geschehen! :cheers:

When I'm in Berlin I always notice that the bicycle is a popular mode of transport (maybe not as much as here in the Netherlands, but still). I took the following photo on a bike lane along the river Spree, close to the main railway station:








Source.

And one more bike:








Source.


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Timber-framed house in Köpenick*

This is a photo of a timber-framed house in *Köpenick*. Köpenick is a locality in the borough of Treptow-Köpenick. Before Köpenick became part of Greater Berlin in 1920, it had a long history as an independent town:









Close-up:









Source of these and many more photos of Köpenick.


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Brandenburg Gate*

This is going to be my last post for today. It's a classic view on the *Brandenburg Gate*. The Brandenburg Gate (German: Brandenburger Tor) is a former city gate and one of the main symbols of Berlin and Germany. It is located west of the city center at the junction of Unter den Linden and Ebertstraße, immediately west of the Pariser Platz. The gate is the monumental entry to Unter den Linden, the renowned boulevard of linden trees which formerly led directly to the city palace of the Prussian monarchs. And yes, it was very crowded when I took this photo:









Source.


----------



## Herbie Fully Loaded

Very awesome city :cheers:.


----------



## Darryl

Just got back from Berlin on Monday (2 days ago). Loved it! Thanks for these recent updates!


----------



## Chadoh25

Great photos!


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Altes Museum*

The *Altes Museum* (German for Old Museum), is one of several internationally renowned museums on Berlin's Museum Island in Berlin. Since restoration work in 1966, it houses the antique collection (Antikensammlung) of the Berlin State Museums. These are some of the items displayed in the Altes Museum:








Source.









Source.









Source.


----------



## GeneratorNL

*The lively street life of Berlin (part 1)*

I took this photo in Friedrichshain:








Source.


----------



## GeneratorNL

*The lively street life of Berlin (part 2)*

Friedrichshain as well:








Source.


----------



## GeneratorNL

*The lively street life of Berlin (part 3)*

One more of Friedrichshain:








Source.


----------



## miau

Darryl said:


> Just got back from Berlin on Monday (2 days ago). Loved it! Thanks for these recent updates!


I hope you took plenty of pictures... and show them to us of course.


----------



## miau

Aerial of the 'Rostlaube', part of the Freie Universität in Berlin.










Source


----------



## miau

The Jewish Museum from above. It has a permanent exhibition about german jewish life over the centuries beginning with the roman empire.









Source


----------



## miau

Only from above the wave structure of the holocaust memorial can be perceived. 









Source


----------



## miau

Urban density around Friedrichstrasse.









Source


----------



## miau

Soviet War Memorial in Treptow.









Source









Source









Source










Source









Source


----------



## GeneratorNL

*View from the tv tower (part 1)*

This is the *view from the tv tower toward the north* (north-east actually). The tower in front is the Park Inn Berlin. The Park Inn Berlin is a 125 meter high skyscraper on Alexanderplatz in the central Mitte district. It is the tallest building and the eleventh highest structure of Berlin:








Source.


----------



## GeneratorNL

*View from the tv tower (part 2)*

This is the *view to the east*. The Karl-Marx-Allee is a monumental socialist boulevard built by the GDR between 1952 and 1960 in Berlin Friedrichshain and Mitte. Today the boulevard is named after Karl Marx. The boulevard was named Stalinallee between 1949 and 1961 (previously Große Frankfurter Straße), and was a flagship building project of East Germany's reconstruction programme after World War II.








Source.


----------



## GeneratorNL

*View from the tv tower (part 3)*

This is the *view toward the south* (south-east actually). The building on the left is the Alexa shopping mall. After the Gropius Passagen it's the biggest shopping center in Berlin. It's located near Alexanderplatz.








Source.


----------



## GeneratorNL

*View from the tv tower (part 4)*

This is the *view toward the west*. The half-demolished building in the center is the Palace of the Republic. The Palace of the Republic (German: Palast der Republik) was a building in Berlin, on the bank of the River Spree between Schloßplatz and the Lustgarten (both referred to jointly as Marx-Engels-Platz from 1951 to 1994). It served primarily as the seat of the East German parliament, the Volkskammer, but it also housed two large auditoria, art galleries, a theatre, restaurants and a bowling alley. The building was constructed in 1973 at the site of the former Hohenzollern palace (Stadtschloß), and has now been completely deconstructed to make room for a planned Stadtschloß reconstruction:








Source.


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Schönhauser Allee / Eberswalder Strasse*

This is a photo I took in the *Schönhauser Allee* in Prenzlauer Berg. The U-Bahn station in the back is Eberswalder Strasse, a station located on the on the U2 line.








Source.


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Summer in Berlin (part 1)*

This is in the *Boxhagener Strasse* in Friedrichshain, close to the A&O Hostel. The place in the back is La Mavra, a cheap but very good Italian restaurant where you can get pizza and pasta for € 3,-:








Source.


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Summer in Berlin (part 2)*

This photo was taken in the *little park at Ostkreuz station*. It's a very popular place for locals to hang out in the summer:








Source.


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Teufelsberg (part 1)*

The *Teufelsberg* (German for Devil's Mountain) is a hill in Berlin, in former West Berlin. It rises about 80 meters above the surrounding Brandenburg plain, more precisely the north of Berlin's Grunewald forest. It is an artificial hill with a curious history: it was built by the Allies after the Second World War from the rubble of Berlin during the following twenty years as the city was rebuilt. One estimate for the amount of rubble is about 12 million cubic meters, or about 400,000 buildings. It is higher than the highest natural hill (the Kreuzberg) in the Berlin area:








Source.


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Teufelsberg (part 2)*

The US National Security Agency (NSA) built one of its largest *listening stations* on top of the hill, rumoured to be part of the global ECHELON intelligence gathering network. The hill was located in the British sector. Mobile Allied listening units would drive to different locales in West Berlin hoping to gain the best vantage point for listening to Soviet and East German military traffic. One such unit drove to the top of Teufelsberg and discovered a marked improvement in listening ability. This discovery eventually led to a large structure being built atop the hill, which would come to be run by the NSA:








Source.


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Children in the Bernburger Strasse*

This is the *Bernburger Strasse* in Kreuzberg. Kreuzberg has emerged from its history as one of the poorest quarters in Berlin in the late 1970s, during which it was an isolated section of West Berlin to one of Berlin's cultural centers in the middle of the now reunified city. The borough is known for its very large percentage of immigrants and second-generation immigrants, many of whom are of Turkish ancestry:








Source.


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Altes Museum and Berlin Cathedral*

This panorama shows the *Altes Museum* and the *Berliner Dom*, or Berlin Cathedral. The Berlin Cathedral is the colloquial name for the Evangelical Oberpfarr- und Domkirche (English analogously: Supreme Parish and Collegiate Church). The Berlin Cathedral had never been a cathedral in the actual sense of that term, since Berlin, let alone this Cathedral, had never been the seat of a Catholic bishop. When in 1930 the Holy See for the first time established a Catholic diocese of Berlin, the Berlin Cathedral had long been a Protestant church (the St. Hedwig's Cathedral serves as seat of Berlin's Metropolitan bishop):








Source.


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Festival of Lights*

This is a photo of the *Pariser Platz during the Festival of Lights* in 2008. The Festival of Lights is an annual event during which famous Berlin landmarks are illuminated in a very special way. Monuments that are being illuminated during the festival are, amongst others, the Brandenburg Gate (shown in this picture), the tv tower and the Berliner Dom:








Source.


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Platz der Vereinten Nationen*

The *Platz der Vereinten Nationen* ("United Nations Square") is a square in the locality of Friedrichshain. The square is being dominated by this residential highrise from the communist era:








Source.


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Frankfurter Allee*

This photo was taken from the *Frankfurter Allee* towards the television tower. The Frankfurter Allee is a broad boulevard in Friedrichshain and can be seen as the extension of the Karl-Marx-Allee. Notice the little helicopter left of the tv tower:








Source.


----------



## GeneratorNL

*McCafé*

This is a *McCafé in Prenzlauer Berg.* This street is called the Schönhauser Allee:







. 
I took this photo.


----------



## Kr0x

Great and diverse pics! :cheers: I love the aerials from the TV tower, good view.


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Potsdamer Platz at night*

This is a night photo of the *Potsdamer Platz* highrises. Potsdamer Platz (English Potsdam Square) is an important public square and traffic intersection in the centre of Berlin, lying about one kilometre south of the Brandenburg Gate and the Reichstag. After developing within the space of little over a century from an intersection of rural thoroughfares into the most bustling traffic intersection in Europe, it was totally laid waste during World War II and then left desolate during the Cold War era when the Berlin Wall bisected its former location. Since German reunification, Potsdamer Platz has been the site of extensive redevelopment:








Source: as always my own Flickr account(s).


----------



## GeneratorNL

Kr0x said:


> Great and diverse pics! :cheers:


Thanks! Nice to read this comment, because I really try to show every side of Berlin here, and not just one aspect.


----------



## miau

GeneratorNL said:


> Thanks! Nice to read this comment, because I really try to show every side of Berlin here, and not just one aspect.


I can't wait for the gritty and dirty side... 

No seriously, I appreciate that you show this diversity... but there are ugly party that I don't want to find here in this thread. :laugh:


----------



## sirGregor

Wonderful atmosphere of the city and great pictures. 
I can not wait to once again be visiting 
well done Thanks! waiting for more


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Horse and carriage*

A *horse and carriage* in the *Oranienburger Strasse* on a rainy day in December 2009:








Source.


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Tv tower in the clouds*



sirGregor said:


> Thanks! waiting for more


Okidoki, I'll post more. No problem.

This is a photo of the *television tower* in the clouds:








Photo from my Flickr account.


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Jacob-und-Wilhem-Grimm-Zentrum*

This is the *Jacob-und-Wilhem-Grimm-Zentrum*, the recently opened new library of the Humboldt University of Berlin. The Humboldt University of Berlin (German: _Humboldt-Universität zu Berlin_) is Berlin's oldest university:








From Flickr.


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Construction site in the Friedrichstrasse*

A construction site in the Friedrichstrasse. The Friedrichstraße (lit. _Frederick Street_) is a major culture and shopping street in central Berlin, forming the core of the Friedrichstadt neighborhood:








Source.


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Tempelhof Airport (part 3)*

*Tempelhof* had an advantage of central location just minutes from the Berlin city centre and quickly became one of the world's busiest airports. Tempelhof saw its greatest pre-war days during 1938–1939 when more than 52 foreign and 40 domestic aircraft arrived and departed daily from the old terminal, while the new one was still under construction:








Source.


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Tempelhof Airport (part 4)*

In 1996, the mayor of Berlin Eberhard Diepgen, Brandenburg’s governor Manfred Stolpe and the federal transport minister Wissmann established the so-called “Consensus resolution”. The entire planning aimed at concentrating domestic and international air traffic in Berlin and Brandenburg at one airport: Berlin-Schönefeld International Airport:








Source.


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Tempelhof Airport (part 5)*

Tempelhof Airport closed all operations on 30 October 2008, despite the efforts of some protesters to prevent the closure. Anyway, the almost empty airport gave me the opportunity to take some nice photos:








Source.


----------



## Kr0x

^^ Nice Tempelhof pics. I have been there too at that time, although still in service it already looked very empty and deserted, like in your pics. But travelling from there must have been pretty relaxed compared to all the busy new airports.


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Nikolaiviertel & tv tower*

This photo was taken from the *Nikolaiviertel* toward the tv tower. Founded about 1200, the Nikolaiviertel (Nikolai Quarter) of Altberlin, together with the neighbouring settlement of Cölln, is the reconstructed historical heart of Berlin. It is located in the Mitte district, five minutes away from Alexanderplatz. Situated on the eastern shore of the river Spree, it is bounded by the streets Rathausstraße, Spandauer Straße and Mühlendamm: 








Source.


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Schloßbrücke (part 1)*

The *Schloßbrücke* (Palace Bridge) in Berlin-Mitte is a bridge on the Unter den Linden boulevard. It is located between the Museum Island and the locality of Friedrichswerder. The bridge is decorated with statues:








Source.


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Schloßbrücke (part 2)*

Here's another photo of the *Schloßbrücke*. Someone has got to get this guy some clothes. He must be cold:








Source.


----------



## miau

^^ no, keep them naked


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Georgen-Parochial-Friedhof II (part 1)*

^^ You dirty mind. :lol:

This is the *Georgen-Parochial-Friedhof II*, which translates as George Parish Cemetery II, or something like that. It's a cemetery in Friedrichshain, just across the street from the Klinikum in Friedrichshain (a hospital) and the Volkspark Friedrichshain (a park):








Source.


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Georgen-Parochial-Friedhof II (part 2)*

Another photo of the *Georgen-Parochial-Friedhof II*. I visited this cemetery in 2006, in case anyone's interested:








Source.


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Georgen-Parochial-Friedhof II (part 3)*

One more of the *Georgen-Parochial-Friedhof II*. The cemetery has a lot of these old family graves from the 19th century. They are really impressive:








Source.

I hope you liked my little cemetery tour.


----------



## Kr0x

^^ I like those graves. Your first Nikolaiviertel pic is also very impressive kay:


----------



## GeneratorNL

*S-Bahn train at Hauptbahnhof*

This is an *S-Bahn* train arriving at *Berlin-Hauptbahnhof* (Berlin Main Station). The Berlin S-Bahn is a rapid transit system operated by S-Bahn Berlin GmbH, a subsidiary of the Deutsche Bahn. The Berlin S-Bahn consists of 15 lines and is integrated with the mostly underground U-Bahn to form the backbone of Berlin's rapid transport system:








Source.


----------



## GeneratorNL

*S-Bahn train (interior)*

This is the interior of an *S-Bahn train*. Not very exciting, but it could be worse:








Source.


----------



## fan221

^^
Agreed - but the same pictures?


----------



## GeneratorNL

^^ I'm not sure if I understand what you mean. What about the same pictures? What pictures are the same? :shifty:


----------



## fan221

I like them but why do you think Berlin S-Bahn is nice?


Shouldn't Paris metro be a better choice?


----------



## GeneratorNL

^^ If you read my words more carefully you would find out that's exactly what I'm saying: the Berlin S-Bahn is not bad, but it could be better when it comes to the looks, so there might be metro systems out there that are more visually attractive. 

I can't judge if the Paris metro is better, because I don't know much about the Paris metro.


----------



## Kr0x

fan221 said:


> I like them but why do you think Berlin S-Bahn is nice?
> 
> 
> Shouldn't Paris metro be a better choice?


If you want to compare, you should take the Berlin U-Bahn, not the S-Bahn.


----------



## nr23Derek

I did post these to the forum back in November to mark the 20th anniversary of the end of the Berlin wall, but perhaps they can be shown here as well. My home movie from 1990:





Part1





Part2





Part3

Derek


----------



## Herbie Fully Loaded

Charlottenburg Palace is a very elegant example of German architecture. Was it spared by the war or it was rebuild/restored? And also Berlin is gonna look better with the Stadtschloss instead of that other asbestos building.


----------



## GeneratorNL

Herbie Fully Loaded said:


> Charlottenburg Palace is a very elegant example of German architecture. Was it spared by the war or it was rebuild/restored?


Wikipedia says the following:



> The palace was badly damaged in 1943 during the Second World War. In 1951 the war-damaged Stadtschloss in East Berlin was demolished and, as the damage to Charlottenburg was at least as serious, it was feared that it would also be demolished. However following the efforts of Margarete Kühn, the Director of the State Palaces and Gardens, it was rebuilt to its former condition.


I hope this answers your question.


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Eldenaer Straße*

This is the *Eldenaer Straße* on the border of Friedrichshain and Prenzlauer Berg (it's right next to the site of the former city stockyards and slaughterhouses):








From my Flickr.


----------



## GeneratorNL

^^ Jukrapp, I appreciate the fact that you're following so many threads on Skyscrapercity, but are you really going to quote every single photo (that can be seen a few posts back as well) and respond with 'cool' every single time? :bash: Quoting photos unnecessarily often makes the forum slow and threads boring.


----------



## miau

^^ do not beat him too much :laugh:

@Jukrapp: you should remove the [IMG]...[/IMG] tags if you want to quote an image.


----------



## erbse

Jukrapp is a well known troll that reregisters almost everyday. He's annoying as hell, so don't feed and pay attention to him. Danke.


----------



## miau

Well as long as he just comments on pictures, I see no problem...


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Altes Stadthaus*

The *Old City Hall* (Altes Stadthaus) is a city government building in Berlin. It's located close to the more famous Red City Hall (Rotes Rathaus):








Source: Flickr.


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Spandau (part 1)*

Yes, this is Berlin as well.  It's *Spandau*! Spandau is a locality (Ortsteil) of Berlin in the homonymous borough (Bezirk) of Spandau. The historic city is situated, for the most part, on the western banks of the Havel river. Spandau was given city rights in 1232. In 1920, the independent city of Spandau was incorporated into Greater Berlin as a borough:








Source.


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Spandau (part 2)*

The old town of *Spandau* is really worth a visit. It's not big, but it shows a side of Berlin that you might not have seen before:








Source.


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Spandau (part 3)*

Many timber framed-houses can be found in the old town of *Spandau*:








Source.


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Spandau (part 4)*

The characteristic St. Nikolai church of *Spandau* can be seen in the background (this Nikolai church is a different one than the Nikolai church in Berlin-Mitte):








Source.


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Spandau (part 5)*

This is the tower of the St. Nikolai church, Spandau's late Gothic hall church of the 14th century, where Elector Joachim II Hector on November 1, 1539 attended a Lutheran service for the first time. This date is commonly regarded as the beginning of the Protestant Reformation in the Margraviate of Brandenburg:








Source.


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Spandau (part 6)*

And the St. Nikolai church of *Spandau* in its full glory:








Source.

I hope everyone enjoyed his dose of Spandau for today.


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Berlin Hauptbahnhof and a statue*

*Berlin Hauptbahnhof * (main railway station), taken from the Willy-Brandt-Straße. The huge statue is actually part of a bridge over the river Spree:








Source: as always Flickr.


----------



## se12

More pics?


----------



## miau

I never notived that there are statues an that bridge... nice...


----------



## GeneratorNL

^^ Well, as you can see: they really are there! I didn't put them there. :lol:


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Victory Column (Siegessäule)*

The *Siegessäule* (Victory Column) in Berlin, as seen from the Willy-Brandt-Straße. The Victory Column is a monument. Designed by Heinrich Strack after 1864 to commemorate the Prussian victory in the Danish-Prussian War, by the time it was inaugurated on 2 September 1873, Prussia had also defeated Austria in the Austro-Prussian War (1866) and France in the Franco-Prussian War (1870–71), giving the statue a new purpose:








Source: Flickr.


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Swiss ambassy and the tv tower*

The *tv tower* and a flag on top of the *Swiss embassy* in Berlin. The Swiss embassy is located on the Otto-von-Bismarck-Allee, close to the central station and the Reichstag building:








Source.


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Sonntagstrasse (Friedrichshain)*

A sunny photo of one of my favorite streets: the *Sonntagstrasse in Friedrichshain*. Friedrichshain has a reputation as a young, dynamic district:








Source.


----------



## Tiaren

miau said:


> I never notived that there are statues an that bridge... nice...


As a Berliner you really never noticed that the Moltke Brücke is full of statues...? hno:









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3859343001/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/j-knaack/4321059174/

It's actually my favorite bridge in Berlin.


----------



## miau

bridge? I hardly noticed that there is a bridge at all ... I was so distracted by the station


----------



## Skrapebook

Berlin is a truly magical metropolis of wonder! :cheers:


----------



## nr23Derek

I guess that bridge has been given a face lift since reunification. Last time I saw it there was a lot of bomb damage to the statues and it had a very forlorn look, being in the shadow of the wall.

It looks really lovely now, although I rather think the railway station "contrasts" a bit. Perhaps a few mature trees would help.

BTW Miau, from the look of your avatar do we assume you are now two?

Derek


----------



## miau

nr23Derek said:


> BTW Miau, from the look of your avatar do we assume you are now two?


I am as schizophrenic as always. :tongue2:
But yes, there is one more little kitten to feed now.


----------



## se12

GeneratorNL said:


> The *Siegessäule* (Victory Column) in Berlin, as seen from the Willy-Brandt-Straße. The Victory Column is a monument. Designed by Heinrich Strack after 1864 to commemorate the Prussian victory in the Danish-Prussian War, by the time it was inaugurated on 2 September 1873, Prussia had also defeated Austria in the Austro-Prussian War (1866) and France in the Franco-Prussian War (1870–71), giving the statue a new purpose:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source: Flickr.


^^
Heil . . . ! 


Honestly, nice.


----------



## GeneratorNL

miau said:


> But yes, there is one more little kitten to feed now.


Congratulations then! :cheers:



se12 said:


> Heil . . . !


I beg you pardon? :sly:


----------



## miau

It is "Petri Heil", you silly! 


Ansonsten ist es wohl eher so ein trolliger Spasti, also gar nicht erst antworten.


----------



## GeneratorNL

^^ Verstanden.


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Charlottenburg Palace*

Here's a picture of some big thing... vase... decorational whatever-it-is in the gardens of *Charlottenburg Palace*:








Source.


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Two palace guards*

I declare these ducks the official guardians of *Charlottenburg Palace*:








Source.


----------



## Herbie Fully Loaded

The Moltke bridge looks fantastic with it's ornaments. Amazing pics, specially the duck one kay:.


----------



## Berlinerin

Die Moltke Brücke ist eine meiner Faves in Berlin  das Bild im Post 621 ist ja hammer geil, so mal von der anderen Seite !


----------



## se12

You like the bridge that looks like the one in London . . . ?


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Columbiahalle*

The *Columbiahalle* is a concert venue, close to the now-defunct Tempelhof Airport:








Source.


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Viktoriapark (part 1)*

The *Viktoriapark* is an urban park in the district of Kreuzberg. It is situated on the northern slope of the Teltow moraine plateau overlooking the glacial valley with Berlin's city centre:








Source.


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Viktoriapark (part 2)*

The major landmark of the *Viktoriapark* is a cast iron monument dedicated by King Frederick William III of Prussia to the "liberation battles" (Befreiungskriege) of the War of the Sixth Coalition fought at the end of the Napoleonic Wars:








Source.


----------



## Chadoh25

^^ Cool!


----------



## Parisian Girl

Great shots in this thread! Nice tour of the city. kay:


----------



## A-Homes

Cool.


----------



## A-Homes

Tiaren said:


> As a Berliner you really never noticed that the Moltke Brücke is full of statues...? hno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3859343001/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/j-knaack/4321059174/
> 
> It's actually my favorite bridge in Berlin.


Nice photos.


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Fischerinsel*

*Fischerinsel* (Fisher's Island in English) is the southern part of the Museum Island in the Berlin-Mitte district:








Source.


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Leipziger Straße*

*Leipziger Straße* is a street in central Berlin. It runs east-west from Potsdamer Platz to Spittelmarkt in the borough of Mitte. At its western end is Leipziger Platz, an octagonal square which before World War II was one of the centres of German national administration, being the location of various economic ministries and for a time the War Ministry. Nowadays the street is easily recognizable for its residential highrises from the communist era:








Source.


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Reichtag building and Paul-Löbe-Haus*

I hope I didn't post this one yet. It's the *Reichstag building* (left) anf the *Paul-Löbe-Haus* (right). Both buildings serve the German parliament:








Source.


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Paul-Löbe-Haus*

One more photo of the *Paul-Löbe-Haus*. The river on the left is of course the mighty Spree:








Source.


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Am Alten Schlachthof (part 1)*

This photo was taken in 2008 in the quarter "*Am Alten Schlachthof*" in Prenzlauer Berg. Am Alten Schlachthof is being developed on the site of the former Zentralvieh- und Schlachthof. The Zentralvieh- und Schlachthof was the central city stockyard and slaughterhouse of Berlin. The area is being redeveloped into a residential area:








Source.


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Am alten Schlachthof (part 2)*

Another photo taken at "*Am alten Schlachthof*". The park in the middle of the area is quiet popular amongst young Berliners:








Source.


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Am alten Schlachthof (part 3)*

"Am alten Schlachthof" part 3. These are some of the houses that are being built here:








Source.


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Am alten Schlachthof (part 4)*

The last one of "*Am alten Schlachthof*": a random guy with a cool beard :lol::








Source.

I hope you enjoyed today's pics. If not: too bad for you.


----------



## mailer.it

nice.


----------



## miau

looks more like a homeless guy hno:


----------



## GeneratorNL

^^ Ok, a random _homeless_ guy it is then.


----------



## GeneratorNL

*The three towers*

The *St Mary's Church* (Marienkirche), the *Park Inn Hotel* and the *tv tower* in Berlin:








Source.


----------



## Skrapebook

^^

Great pic from the greatest of all cities to rule this Earth! epper:


----------



## erbse

Ja, sure. Just been driving through Berlin, great to see the progress of BBI Airport from Schönefeld Autobahn.

Lots of stuff going on in the city.


----------



## miau

GeneratorNL said:


> ^^ Ok, a random _homeless_ guy it is then.


Just wanted to point out that his beard is possibly not an fashion item, but due to need of hygiene.


----------



## erbse

It looks pretty fashionable, anyway.


----------



## Chadoh25

Great updates!


----------



## miau

erbse said:


> It looks pretty fashionable, anyway.


Now that you mention this, I think I have never seen a picture of you. :laugh:


----------



## miau

...


----------



## wd5

Nice.


----------



## wd5

Tiaren said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3859343001/


Stunning architecture . . . !


----------



## tg7

GeneratorNL said:


> The *Siegessäule* (Victory Column) in Berlin, as seen from the Willy-Brandt-Straße. The Victory Column is a monument. Designed by Heinrich Strack after 1864 to commemorate the Prussian victory in the Danish-Prussian War, by the time it was inaugurated on 2 September 1873, Prussia had also defeated Austria in the Austro-Prussian War (1866) and France in the Franco-Prussian War (1870–71), giving the statue a new purpose:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source: Flickr.


Nice.


----------



## miau

@fg1, wd5, td7:

You must be the user on SSC with the fastest series of bannings ever. I bet your friends think you are the coolest person on earth. kay:


----------



## nr23Derek

^^^^
Have we got stuck in some kind of loop?

Derek


----------



## Skrapebook

nr23Derek said:


> ^^^^
> Have we got stuck in some kind of loop?
> 
> Derek


HaHa
Like bridges over troubled waters... :lol:


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Fernsehturm*



nr23Derek said:


> Have we got stuck in some kind of loop?


Yeah, it's kinda scary. :lol:

Please allow me to post something new below, in order to fight back the trolls in this thread.


Here's a photo of the *Fernsehturm*, as seen from the Axel-Springer-Strasse:








Source.


----------



## GeneratorNL

*Friedrichswerder Church*

The *Friedrichswerder Church* (German: Friedrichswerdersche Kirche) was the first Neo-Gothic church built in Berlin. It was designed by an architect better known for his Neoclassical architecture, Karl Friedrich Schinkel, and was built under his direction in the 19th century:








Source.









Source.









Source.


----------



## rasr

Tiaren said:


>


Nice.


----------



## Rekarte

Hmm,not bad


----------



## Herbie Fully Loaded

Thumbs up for the Friedrichswerder Church kay:.


----------



## otherperson

Tiaren said:


>


Nice.


----------



## otherperson

GeneratorNL said:


> The *Viktoriapark* is an urban park in the district of Kreuzberg. It is situated on the northern slope of the Teltow moraine plateau overlooking the glacial valley with Berlin's city centre:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source.


Nice.


----------



## nr23Derek

otherperson said:


> Nice.


^^^^ :bash:

Just to let you know there are still real people here

Derek


----------



## otherperson

nr23Derek said:


> ^^^^ :bash:
> 
> Just to let you know there are still real people here
> 
> Derek


Perhaps . . . who knows.


----------



## nr23Derek

otherperson said:


> Perhaps . . . who knows.


Ah so you are capable of posting more than one word, wow!

Cut it out eh kiddy? :weird::weird::weird::weird:

Derek


----------



## miau

Some aerials 










http://www.luftbildberlin.de/galerie-img/luftbild_berlin_potsdamer_platz.jpg









http://www.c95-architekten.de/site/wp-content/uploads/2009/06/luftbild.jpg









http://www.izmir.diplo.de/Vertretun...bild__siegess_C3_A4ule,property=BildDaten.jpg


----------



## miau

Köpenick









http://www.stadtkunstprojekte.de/img/Luftbild2.jpg









http://www.slr-foto.de/galerie-architektur/foto/schloss_koepenick_2536.jpg









http://www.koepenick.net/galerie-koepenick-2009/rathaus_8320.jpg









http://www.galeriegp.de/photogallery/Ausstellungen/Koepenick/Hauptmann_von_Koepenick.jpg


----------



## GeneratorNL

^^ Great updates. I love the aerials. :cheers:


----------



## miau

nice bubble










http://bgui.de/wp-content/images/2009/12/ChewingPotsdamer.jpg


----------



## miau

I don't know, I don't like her hair...









http://bgui.de/wp-content/images/2009/09/Warschauer_Bruecke_Radlerin1.jpg


----------



## miau

^^ same spot









http://bgui.de/wp-content/images/2009/10/WS-Bahn-duster.jpg









http://bgui.de/wp-content/images/2009/07/WS-481-Wartenberg.jpg


----------



## miau

quiet part of Friedrichshain









http://bgui.de/wp-content/images/2010/01/FHainWinter1.jpg


----------



## miau

I have no idea what these people are doing....









http://bgui.de/wp-content/images/2009/08/Mauerpark1.jpg


----------



## miau

http://bgui.de/wp-content/images/2009/06/Moabit-Berlichingenstr.jpg


----------



## miau

moar S-Bahn









http://bgui.de/wp-content/images/2009/06/HackescherMarkt1999-1.jpg


----------



## miau

night life









http://bgui.de/wp-content/images/2009/06/Ausgehen_am_Ostkreuz.jpg


----------



## miau

U-Bahn station 'Schlesisches Tor'









http://bgui.de/wp-content/images/2010/03/SchlesischesTor3.jpg










http://bgui.de/wp-content/images/2010/03/SchlesischesTor.jpg


----------



## miau

relaxing in the park 









http://bgui.de/wp-content/images/2009/05/Weinbergspark.jpg


----------



## miau

The three towers of the East :laugh:









http://bgui.de/wp-content/images/2009/05/FrankfurterTor.jpg


----------



## miau

Alexanderplatz









http://bgui.de/wp-content/images/2009/03/Alex-cyan.jpg


----------



## miau

looks like a torch









http://bgui.de/wp-content/images/2009/02/Modersohn-view-2.jpg


----------



## miau

on her way









http://bgui.de/wp-content/images/2009/03/Warschauer_Bruecke_1.jpg


----------



## miau

people taking a walk









http://bgui.de/wp-content/images/2010/05/OderbergerWalk1.jpg


----------



## miau

baby boom in Berlin! 









http://bgui.de/wp-content/images/2009/03/Prenzlberg-Kinder.jpg


----------



## erbse

Sorry Mulle, but all those photos aren't hotlinkable and don't show up. 
"Sie versuchen ein urheberrechtlich geschütztes Bild zu zeigen... Blah blubb"


You have to upload those somewhere else, http://imageshack.us or http://tinypic.com.


----------



## miau

^^ Strange, I can see the pictures


----------



## erbse

Because they're loaded into your cache. It doesn't work for anyone else.


They even droh you with strafrechtliche Konsequenzen!


----------



## miau

Too bad... 

It's a pity, those were really nice photos. I won't upload them anywhere else tough.


----------



## Skrapebook

Tafelzwerk said:


> Oah, Hellersdorf is better than it's reputation. :banana:


Perhaps it´s just the HELL in Hellersdorf that makes it so...


----------



## Tafelzwerk

Clever idea, I never thought of it. :angel1:


----------



## DerLudonaut

Tafelzwerk said:


> Oah, Hellersdorf is better than it's reputation. :banana:


Indeed

But there's one thing I really hate at Hell-ersdorf: You still can see the Fernsehturm, but from this point he is not bigger then my fingernail - It's depressing!! hno:

(I know the Underground needs only 30min to Alexanderplatz - but it looks soooo far away)


----------



## Chadoh25

Cool!!!


----------



## Justme

Got back to Berlin last week and loved it. Such a great city. A week there is simply not long enough.

Almost all positive, though a couple of disappointing things. The graffiti has reached epic proportions there now. It seems everywhere is completely covered in graffiti. They have run out of room on the buildings themselves now, so are covering windows. The parks have also dropped down in quality, probably due to the lack of funds at the moment. Most were terribly overgrown and again, covered in graffiti. And finally, the u-bahn and s-bahn seemed to have dropped their frequencies (and the trams, ouch!), plus even less signage than before. Most stations didn't even seem to have a system map.

But these things can be improved. Overall I had a great time. Stayed in Prenzlauer Berg this time which is a great neighbourhood.


----------



## MattSid

Justme said:


> Got back to Berlin last week and loved it. Such a great city. A week there is simply not long enough.
> 
> Almost all positive, though a couple of disappointing things. The graffiti has reached epic proportions there now.


Nothing compared to the situation in Rome where the Tags are everywhere, from the center to the suburb. In Berlin the tags are strictly connected with the poor and the "alternative" zones (Neukolln and Friedrichshain), but you can find zones almost Tags free (Lichtenberg, Gropiusstadt for example).


----------



## Justme

^^ Well, if the heart of Prenzlauer Berg is considered "poor", then that is a completely different definition than what I grew up with. No, I saw the graffiti everywhere, and it was worse than the last time I visited in 2007. Much worse. Frankfurt used to be like this when I first arrived, but something must have been done as the graffiti is almost all gone here. Maybe they all moved to Berlin.

Doesn't stop Berlin being a wonderful city, but it certainly took away a lot of the charm of the place. The government should look into it and do something. Maybe ask Frankfurt how they solved their graffiti epidemic? Actually, since most graffiti is all the work of just a small handful of people, maybe those in Frankfurt just grew up and got proper jobs.


----------



## MattSid

Justme said:


> ^^ Well, if the heart of Prenzlauer Berg is considered "poor", then that is a completely different definition than what I grew up with. No, I saw the graffiti everywhere, and it was worse than the last time I visited in 2007. Much worse. Frankfurt used to be like this when I first arrived, but something must have been done as the graffiti is almost all gone here. Maybe they all moved to Berlin.


I been in Prenzlauer Berg but from mine point of view the problem of the Tags is smaller compered to the one in Neukolln for example



Justme said:


> Doesn't stop Berlin being a wonderful city, but it certainly took away a lot of the charm of the place. The government should look into it and do something. Maybe ask Frankfurt how they solved their graffiti epidemic? Actually, since most graffiti is all the work of just a small handful of people, maybe those in Frankfurt just grew up and got proper jobs.


Berlin got a great tradition of Street Art, and that's good, but I just hope that people will start to refuse the Tags, those are worst then a cancer that spreads around all over the city, as I said Rome was already destroyed by those self-called artist, and I hope that Berlin is not going to do the same.


Anyway, someone knows something about this building along Frankfurter Allee? 










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/2381900


----------



## Tafelzwerk

To those who might think Hell - ersdorf isn't that much beautiful


----------



## DerLudonaut

Tafelzwerk said:


> To those who might think Hell - ersdorf isn't that much beautiful


Ohhh yes - it is 
_______


Here a short quiz for betweentimes:

Where you can find this scenery in Berlin???
(One hint: It's not in Hell-ersdorf ^^)


----------



## miau

Plänterwald?


----------



## DerLudonaut

miau said:


> Plänterwald?


100 Points for our lovely thread-holder
Miau is simbly unbeatable with her city 

- The abandoned amusement park in the north of Plänterwald.
Always a scary view.


----------



## miau

Ah... sorry, I did not mean to spoil your game. 


I remember that I have been in Plänterwald a couple of times when I was a kid many years ago. It was a nice place, although it lacked real attractions. I think there have been some plans to rebuild the area, but nothing happened


----------



## Tafelzwerk

Well, next week I'm in vacation, but I'm now starting a Hell-ersdorf offensive ;D


----------



## miau

*Züge ins Leben – Züge in den Tod/Trains to Life, Trains to Death*

relatively new memorial memorizing the fate of jewish german children who succesfully flde Nazi germany and others who did not made it


----------



## Avalanix

Prenzl Berg


----------



## Heidjer

I love this thread and I really appreciate all your pictures 

Here's some random ones I've taken during my vacation:

Fernsehturm:







Potsdamer Platz:







Night view from Siegessäule:



Holocaust memorial:



Gedächtniskirche:


----------



## miau

^^ I like the nightly view from Siegessäule


----------



## nr23Derek

Some more of my holiday snaps


















































































More when I get a chance :banana:

Derek


----------



## Wendell Rocha

Impecable and beautiful architecture. :applause:
Tanks, from Brazil.


----------



## Yellow Fever

please credit the photographers or provide the link to the photos. Thanks!


----------



## P.C.Dolabella

All credits for me. My photos.


----------



## P.C.Dolabella




----------



## Yellow Fever

Good photos! please credit yourself by write down 'by me' in each entry. Thanks!


----------



## P.C.Dolabella

The last was by Schnaider, mine was just the copy.
That one is by me 
:cheers:


----------



## miau

P.C.Dolabella said:


> All credits for me. My photos.


Great contribution


----------



## Yellow Fever

Thanks P.C.!


----------



## P.C.Dolabella

tnx miau

two more, by me.


----------



## P.C.Dolabella

Yellow Fewer kay:








by me, too


----------



## miau

When have you been here? From the look in the pics it is September?


----------



## Tafelzwerk

Another photo of the Festival of Lights, this time Schloss Charlottenburg.

Have a look, no color correction or whatever. Photo as seen by myself:


----------



## Chadoh25

Great updates!


----------



## Tafelzwerk

The good old new autobahn nearby the ICC/Messe.


----------



## Tafelzwerk

And a photo from the "Hackesche Höfe".

In the "Kastanienhof" you'll find the "Ampelmann" - shop. In the middle of this yard is the playground. For me this is one of the best places to live in Berlin.


----------



## quynhvietnam

so nice pictures


----------



## nr23Derek

P.C.Dolabella said:


>


Hmmm - that red tiled building in the background is one of those indetikit structures appearing everywhere of late, we have two I can think of here in Norwich!

The large curved glass element is also pretty unoriginal, but not as off the peg as the red tiled bit.

What gives with this identikit approach to building design? Can't we have green tiles, or blue?

Derek


----------



## P.C.Dolabella

nr23Derek said:


> Hmmm - that red tiled building in the background is one of those indetikit structures appearing everywhere of late, we have two I can think of here in Norwich!
> 
> The large curved glass element is also pretty unoriginal, but not as off the peg as the red tiled bit.
> 
> What gives with this identikit approach to building design? Can't we have green tiles, or blue?
> 
> Derek


Yeeeah it's the question of how Renzo Piano influenced on Richard Rogers :lol:, or was it opposite?. If opposite colour could be maybe green .


----------



## P.C.Dolabella

Yes it was short visit in the mid september


----------



## Berlin62

*Schöneberg*

First of all thanks to miau for this very interesting thread !!!
I had to register to post a collection of pictures of Berlin-Schöneberg, one of the big central western quarters... here we go !!! 

All Pictures found at Wikimedia Commons and free to use !!!









View from the Gasometer to the Northeast toward Kreuzberg and Mitte, by Axel Mauruszat.









The Schöneberg Town Hall at the John F. Kennedy Platz by Axel Mauruszat









The View from the Town Hall Tower, also by Axel Mauruszat. Notice the Gasometer in the right corner.









The Gasometer in the very South of the Rote insel District, by Unknown but free to use.









The Gasometer again, taken from the streets of the Rote Insel, by Dirk Ingo Franke.









The new Berlin-Südkreuz Station in the very South of Schöneberg near the Gasometer, served by the S-Bahn and the Deutsche Bahn, by Denis Apel (Stardado).









Berlin-Südkreuz Busstation in front of the main Entrance, by Kanakari.









The Wittenbergplatz in the North-East of Schöneberg with the U-Bahn-Station in middle, taken from the 6th floor of the KaDeWe Store. 









The Station Hall build in 1902, by Manfred Brückels.









The KaDeWe, by Jochen Jansen.









The Ceciliengärten in the wellsituated south of Schöneberg called Friedenau, by [email protected]dia.









The Victoria Luise Platz, view to the West, by Manfred Brueckels.









The Station of the same name... by Manfred Brückels again.









The Pallaseum Block in the not-so-wellsituated North of Schöneberg. By Unknown, but free.









The former Metropol Theater, today Club Goya, at the Nollendorfplatz. By Manfred Brückels again ( good man).









The Nollendorfplatz Station, by Manfred Brückels ( who else ). 

Ok thats it for now, took me long enough.


----------



## EricOlavsen

Such a wonderful thread!


----------



## Berlinerin

Mal was Weihnachtliches 



















Bilder- dpa via morgenpost.de


----------



## christos-greece

Those Christmas lights decorations are very nice indeed


----------



## miau

very nice


----------



## JValjean

For me it's a bit too kitschy, too much american style, if you know what I mean!


----------



## miau

No I don't know.


----------



## christos-greece

http://www.flickr.com/photos/webinteger/5243961748/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/keithmcgovern/5224423969/in/photostream/


----------



## Chadoh25

^^ NICE photos! I hope there is still some snow on the ground when I get to Berlin!


----------



## kostya

I confess, I love Berlin . Had a great time there, love the city's atomsphere, the people, the overall feeling, the past... I even get excited when I see german car plates starting wiht a "B" around here, hehe


----------



## christos-greece

Berlin is really amazing and great in all seasons 


winter view of Berlin:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/daffydil/5254124733/in/photostream/


----------



## KrauseGlucke

*Berlin in summer*

Berlin in summertime, seen from waterside :cheers:





































... I love it! :nuts:


----------



## erbse

^ Scheen. But please credit your sources! Even if they are yours, you have to state it.


----------



## KrauseGlucke

Okay, sorry. The source is myself


----------



## MrNogatco

*Berlin Videos on Vimeo*

A collection of Berlin related videos at Vimeo. Credit and thanks to the creative Vimeo members who took the time to film, edit and upload some very cool and interesting videos. 

Link to complete album (currently 20 videos): http://www.vimeo.com/album/878886


Some examples:

14325266

16116523

10553906

16116094

6382970


----------



## Chadoh25

Great updates! The videos are really cool as well!


----------



## friedemann

miau said:


> *Bierpinsel*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/WuJXrKKInS4M4QjwKVNmAw


Sieht ja scharf aus! Gibts den noch?


----------



## miau

ja, das Teil gibts noch aber es wurde angemalt


----------



## antmarobel

The country is not a country. It's a garden!! Everything seems to be at the right place, nothing is wrong. And Berlin is my favorite capital in Europe. Superb!


----------



## Kutti

Whats this again? Have seen it before, but dont remember...


----------



## miau

I don't know. Where is the picture from?


----------



## busch63

by me: House of Cultures of the World
[URL="[/URL]


----------



## Kutti

@miau

Page 3

@busch

aka "Pregnant Oyster". Only the Berlin nicknames make the buildings what they are.


----------



## erbse

Nice. But people, *please don't forget to credit your sources (give links where you took the photos from)*. Danke.


----------



## christos-greece

*Berlin at night*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/zyg01230/5284029250/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ryhiratad/5282041896/in/photostream/


----------



## Chadoh25

^^ NICE!


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Thanks 

Panorama Berlin (scroll >>>>>>>):








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5294471845/in/photostream/


----------



## Tafelzwerk

A photo from one of the many christmas markets in Berlin:










http://www.flickr.com/photos/tafelzwerk/5322118202/


----------



## Berlinerin

fotocommunity.de/pc/pc/cat/374/display/23440368










fotocommunity.de/pc/pc/cat/374/display/23440321


----------



## Berlinerin

fotocommunity.de/pc/pc/cat/374/display/23432291


----------



## erbse

Fotocommunity photos have to be uploaded with some external host service. We can't see them. No hotlinking.

Like www.tinypic.com


----------



## christos-greece

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5294555353/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5316694582/in/photostream/


----------



## miau

awesome photos


----------



## Chadoh25

I second that!


----------



## Tafelzwerk

A photo from the underground station "Spittelmarkt":









http://www.flickr.com/photos/tafelzwerk/5328721166/


----------



## miau

nice colors


----------



## christos-greece

http://www.flickr.com/photos/dimodi/5323921245/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/dimodi/5324540680/in/photostream/


----------



## Tafelzwerk

Are you familiar with the Paul-Löbe Buildung at night? No? Then take a look!


----------



## butel

chapeau !!


----------



## miau

The Paul-Löbe-Haus looks good at night, but at daylight it is rather ugly, I think.


----------



## christos-greece

http://www.flickr.com/photos/david-bank/5330642087/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/randearcher/5326642280/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5330494633/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/luca-pradella/5287457125/in/photostream/


----------



## mphillips

Some pictures from a recent-ish trip to Berlin









































































All taken by me http://www.flickr.com/photos/pfannkuchen/


----------



## Chadoh25

Great updates!


----------



## miau

Very nice! I have to admit that I don't know where the last picture was taken.


----------



## Skrapebook

miau said:


> Very nice! I have to admit that I don't know where the last picture was taken.


Me neither!
Where is this?


----------



## christos-greece

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5349172585/in/photostream/


----------



## erbse

miau said:


> Very nice! I have to admit that I don't know where the last picture was taken.


Lol. Are you kidding? That's the Brandenburger Straße in Potsdam, looking towards St. Peter and Paul. It's the street between the market square and the Dutch quarter.

As a Berlin girl who visited Potsdam for some times, you're supposed to know this.


----------



## christos-greece

^^ And Potsdam is not too far from Berlin, right? Its a suburb of Berlin?


----------



## nr23Derek

christos-greece said:


> ^^ And Potsdam is not too far from Berlin, right? Its a suburb of Berlin?


Oooo I don't think it would like to be thought of as a suburb of Berlin! But yeah, it's pretty close and is on the Berlin transport network.

Thing is it's got more of a seperate identity than perhaps it should have because it was the other side of the wall for so long, during the years of division it might as well have been on a different planet as far as west Berliners were concerned, and probably wasn't that easy to get to from East Berlin.

But all that was 20 years ago...

So anyway if Potsdam counts as Berlin I'll dig out some of my snaps 

Derek


----------



## miau

erbse said:


> Lol. Are you kidding? That's the Brandenburger Straße in Potsdam, looking towards St. Peter and Paul. It's the street between the market square and the Dutch quarter.
> 
> As a Berlin girl who visited Potsdam for some times, you're supposed to know this.


Well, I was misled by the title of the thread, which clearly refers to Berlin.  Of course I know Potsdam, but I am more familiar with the large parks to the west.


----------



## Skrapebook

Everybody who loves should have this view! :cheers: Berlin is the most colourful capital in the world together with Stockholm!


----------



## christos-greece

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5355331619/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mcdemoura/5301419162/in/photostream/


----------



## mphillips

miau said:


> Well, I was misled by the title of the thread, which clearly refers to Berlin.  Of course I know Potsdam, but I am more familiar with the large parks to the west.


Sorry, I knew it said Berlin, but I thought I'd throw in my Potsdam pics anyhow. Hope I didn't break any rules, haha.


----------



## miau

no problem


----------



## nr23Derek

somebody453 said:


> Nice.


Oh dear, look who's back :bash:

Derek


----------



## christos-greece

http://www.flickr.com/photos/fotowahn_com/5339631024/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/berliner1017/5281088922/in/photostream/


----------



## Chadoh25

Great updates Christos!


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Thanks, Chad 










http://www.flickr.com/photos/rkm74/5279011946/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/webinteger/5268162711/in/photostream/


----------



## Tafelzwerk

Well, I know we already have some photos of similiar shots here but I post them anyway. Maybe you simply get another impression!

At first the Reichstag:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/tafelzwerk/5330738880/

The Main Station in black & white:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/tafelzwerk/5341797285/

The famous clock at Alexanderplatz:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/tafelzwerk/5345550659/

And the last photo from another POV:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/tafelzwerk/5351807644/


----------



## Wunderknabe

I Love em. More night shots please


----------



## erbse

Great. Where's that last one taken from?


----------



## miau

I think from one of the highrises at Fischer-Insel

http://www.bing.com/maps/?v=2&cp=sr...mm, 10178 Berlin___a_~adr.&mode=D&rtop=0~0~0~


----------



## christos-greece

http://www.flickr.com/photos/spreephoto/5364264428/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5236160140/in/photostream/


----------



## Skrapebook

^^

Always loved that fantastic and classic view! :cheers:
Not to mention that last shot (night view of Mitte) at 979...
Mindblowing! :eek2:


----------



## somebody33

Nice.


----------



## christos-greece

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5368531844/in/photostream/


----------



## somebody33

Berlin is in many different ways truely a cool city.


----------



## somebody33

christos-greece said:


>


Nice.


----------



## christos-greece

http://www.flickr.com/photos/jespir/5372561974/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece

http://www.flickr.com/photos/luca-pradella/5332453135/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/berbaraschut/5363635860/in/photostream/


----------



## miau

somebody125 said:


> Is it often touristy in Berlin?


There are definitely places that are overrun by tourists and void of normal life. On the other hand, it is not so bad as in Paris etc.... and also you ARE a tourists, so why not do some touristy stuff.


----------



## christos-greece

^^ I believe that Berlin as a tourist city is indeed a very nice


----------



## christos-greece

http://www.flickr.com/photos/pijaythepahl/5378711062/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece

Couple more:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/jan-ne/5380402926/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/katerchris/5378326975/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5378830461/in/photostream/


----------



## miau

^^ I like the last one


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Yes, its really a good photo


----------



## MrNogatco

*Some nice pictures...*

Thanks for posting the photos and the links, christos-greece!

I like this one a lot...


----------



## Chadoh25

Great photos! Love the one of the Brandenburg Gate!


----------



## christos-greece

http://www.flickr.com/photos/mcdemoura/5301418980/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/hanskuckindieluft/5296720547/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Thanks, scrapit...


----------



## hadrett32

Berlin has such a vibe and an energy, you can nearly 'feel it' on the photos, which are awesome BTW.


----------



## christos-greece

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5385991292/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5385383765/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5386124592/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5382831722/in/photostream/


----------



## user17

Nice. 



miau said:


>


----------



## christos-greece

^^ A similar photo with this:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5385981554/in/photostream/


----------



## Chadoh25

Cool!


----------



## christos-greece

http://www.flickr.com/photos/kieshardt/5388079881/in/photostream/


----------



## Skrapebook

frashp2 said:


> Nice.





frashp2 said:


> Nice.


Twice as Nice :nuts:


----------



## christos-greece

http://www.flickr.com/photos/dedsharp/5390881187/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/leandrosmoreira/5391495510/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece

^^ The city of Berlin and especially the city center, its really very nice for sure


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Exactly, and not only


----------



## Skrapebook

frashp2 said:


> In fact Berlin can be ugly sometimes . . . I say however it's NICE.


It might just about be your favourite word ever! :lol:


----------



## intervention

Though as a whole I loved Spain more than Germany, Berlin is (bar none) the most amazing place I've ever been too.


----------



## intervention

Of course, we all like different things  But like I said, Berlin for me was the most amazing place I've ever been to. I can't wait to go back!


----------



## Skrapebook

intervention said:


> Of course, we all like different things  But like I said, Berlin for me was the most amazing place I've ever been to. I can't wait to go back!


Couldn´t agree... MOOOOOOOOOOOOOOORE! :cheers:
It has a unique and absolutely unbeatable athmosphere about it.
It´s the most fascinating, exciting and impressive ciy on Earth! :banana:


----------



## Pfeuffer




----------



## Pfeuffer




----------



## Pfeuffer




----------



## Pfeuffer




----------



## Pfeuffer




----------



## christos-greece

http://www.flickr.com/photos/extrud/5393474567/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/dedsharp/5393350499/in/photostream/


----------



## Skrapebook

^^

That´s indeed an angle for all angels! :angel1:
Berlin is not quite a perfect city but it truly is a superb one! :cheers1:


----------



## christos-greece

http://www.flickr.com/photos/webinteger/5178583954/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5226582170/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece

http://www.flickr.com/photos/andre_wolters/5398408137/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5401464960/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mikeon1150/5397370693/in/photostream/


----------



## nidz

Yes indeed, I love Berlin!


----------



## Chadoh25

Berlin rocks! Great updates you'll!


----------



## miau

that view along the channel is great


----------



## christos-greece

http://www.flickr.com/photos/pitgreenwood/5405943139/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ricxx/5400276885/in/photostream/


----------



## Berlinerin

http://www.flickr.com/photos/mishkabear/236366727/sizes/m/in/photostream/


----------



## Berlinerin

flickr.com/photos/snooker68/2256043476/sizes/z/in/photostream/


----------



## Berlinerin

http://www.flickr.com/photos/langkawi/5194712536/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/sludgeulper/3904033401/sizes/z/in/photostream/


----------



## Berlinerin

http://www.flickr.com/photos/prof_tournesol/1756862905/sizes/z/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2494807038/sizes/z/in/photostream/


----------



## Berlinerin

http://www.flickr.com/photos/swizzlestudio/3549359959/sizes/z/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/bjerring/5124195770/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/augusto1975/3477086679/sizes/z/in/photostream/


----------



## Berlinerin

http://www.flickr.com/photos/augusto1975/3477886118/sizes/z/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/dwithadotn/1108386561/sizes/o/in/photostream/


----------



## Berlinerin

http://www.flickr.com/photos/patrickwilken/29005206/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Berlinerin

http://www.flickr.com/photos/andrefischer/4965018491/


----------



## Berlinerin

http://www.flickr.com/photos/sivipanda/5083411794/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3803798910/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Berlinerin

http://www.flickr.com/photos/twinlupo/4701134748/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## intervention

Berlinerin said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3803798910/sizes/l/in/photostream/


Where's this one?


----------



## miau

^^ That's the Kulturbrauerei

http://www.bing.com/maps/default.as...95, 10435 Berlin___a_~adr.&mode=D&rtop=0~0~0~


thanks for the nice photos of my neighborhood, Berlinerin :hug:


----------



## intervention

No wonder it looked familiar > I remember the Leibe sign


----------



## Chadoh25

Great updates! Berlin is so beautiful in winter!


----------



## Cauê

Fantastic architeture...


----------



## SO143

*Berlin, Schnee, Winter, Nacht & Random Stuffs*


DSC05091 by Michael Finke Photography, on Flickr


DSC05153 by Michael Finke Photography, on Flickr


DSC05144 by Michael Finke Photography, on Flickr


DSC05166 by Michael Finke Photography, on Flickr


DSC05185 by Michael Finke Photography, on Flickr


DSC05087 by Michael Finke Photography, on Flickr


DSC05094 by Michael Finke Photography, on Flickr


DSC05114 by Michael Finke Photography, on Flickr


DSC05106 by Michael Finke Photography, on Flickr


DSC05130 by Michael Finke Photography, on Flickr


DSC05151 by Michael Finke Photography, on Flickr


DSC05146 by Michael Finke Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Skrapebook

^^
What a kingly capital! :eek2:


----------



## SO143

Ja Berlin ist die beste Stadt in Deutschland, die gut mit öffentlichen Verkehrsmitteln, Museen, Zoo, Restaurants und Nachtleben bietet. Frankfurt ist ein kleines Dorf um ehrlich zu sein, außer Wolkenkratzern es nicht einmal nahe kommen, um diese wunderbare Berlin



DSC04702 by Michael Finke Photography, on Flickr


DSC04704 by Michael Finke Photography, on Flickr


DSC04761 by Michael Finke Photography, on Flickr


DSC04846 by Michael Finke Photography, on Flickr


DSC05010 by Michael Finke Photography, on Flickr


DSC05050 by Michael Finke Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Berlin Skyline by Brufsup, on Flickr


Auf der Monumentenbrücke (1) by lt_paris, on Flickr


4. Deutscher AAL-Kongress by Telepflege, on Flickr


----------



## Tafelzwerk

The Molecule Man in Berlin Treptow-Köpenick!









http://www.flickr.com/photos/tafelzwerk/5466778628/ by Tafelzwerk


----------



## DerLudonaut

Nice colors!


----------



## MR. Bacon

second part of my visit to Berlin Dec 2010 - jan 2011.. I love this city!

1.









2.









3.









4.









5.









6.









7.









8.









9.









10.









11.









12.









13.









14.


----------



## christos-greece

berlin at night by dfranke76, on Flickr


----------



## DerLudonaut

@ MR. Bacon, christos-greece, Tafelzwerk:

Your pictures are really, really awesome. :master:

You don't only show the ordinary postcard-views of Berlin - what do you have find with your camera is the heart and soul of the city.
Congratulation!
They makes me fall in love (again) with my own city


----------



## Skrapebook

^^

Very impressive indeed! :bow:


----------



## miau

I hate the snow.


----------



## christos-greece

Berlin  by Atom Malchick, on Flickr


Berlin  by Atom Malchick, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

THE NEW "CHECKPOINT CHARLIE" - LEIPZIGER & FRIEDRICHSTRASSEN by RKM74, on Flickr


Unter den Linden at night by allyhook, on Flickr


Berlin by night by drea_geneva, on Flickr


----------



## Wunderknabe

Well, I love the city in the winter 

Although some of the shots seem to be cheap handy-photos, mostly well captures angles.

I like the last 3 a lot.


----------



## Skrapebook

Gott Sei Dank Für Berlin!


----------



## christos-greece

Brandenburg gate by night by kikkavodka, on Flickr


Berlin: Dom @ Night by RostAARGHHH, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Those are not my photos, are from flickr. Secondly i will search and if i find, then i will post them here


----------



## christos-greece

Darth Vader? by parkerbernd, on Flickr


Frankfurter Tor by parkerbernd, on Flickr


----------



## SO143

O2 World, Berlin by lussqueittt, on Flickr


----------



## Tafelzwerk

I think this is a less known part of Berlin. Here you can see the "Altstadt" of one of Berlins oldest boroughs: Köpenick.









Welcome to Köpenick by Tafelzwerk


----------



## Tafelzwerk

And well, another photo of Köpenick (guess I will still post one or two)









harbour skyline by Tafelzwerk


----------



## christos-greece

Brandenburg Gate by NoamC - www.noamchen.com, on Flickr


_MG_5941+ by Valentina Ceccatelli, on Flickr


_MG_5948+ by Valentina Ceccatelli, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Imagine by Alexander Prokop, on Flickr


Reichstag Night Shot by Retired Intel Officer, on Flickr


----------



## freemail

Very nice. :happy:


----------



## christos-greece

Fernsehturm Berlin by parkerbernd, on Flickr


Untitled by Diaaavelo, on Flickr


091010_1006 by jfsiang, on Flickr


----------



## Chadoh25

NICE!


----------



## miau

christos-greece said:


> [/url]
> _MG_5948+ by Valentina Ceccatelli, on Flickr


great motif!


----------



## christos-greece

Berlin by Elena Lady Cortez, on Flickr


Berlin by Elena Lady Cortez, on Flickr


Gendarmenmarkt  by NoamC - www.noamchen.com, on Flickr


----------



## miau

Two nice night shots I found on a news site today. The article is about the gentrification of Kreuzberg, which is driven by the many tourists. 









http://www.spiegel.de/images/image-187869-galleryV9-bavp.jpg









http://www.spiegel.de/images/image-187861-galleryV9-swre.jpg


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_3948 by oliverpayton, on Flickr


IMG_3937 by oliverpayton, on Flickr


IMG_3741 by oliverpayton, on Flickr


----------



## miau

cool


----------



## christos-greece

Sonycenter by geestini, on Flickr


Rooftop by ~Danish, on Flickr


----------



## Tafelzwerk

Sunset in Berlin Köpenick!










Sundrenched World by Tafelzwerk.


----------



## christos-greece

Berlin by mrflett, on Flickr


Bahnhof-Potsdamerplatz-Hilton by g_rom g_rom, on Flickr


Sightseeing by JesPir, on Flickr


----------



## Berlinerin

33590 by golli43 on flickr


----------



## Berlinerin

Berlin Heinrich-von-Kleist-Park by Wolfsraum on flickr










detail of the subway by extranoise on flickr


----------



## Berlinerin

Berlin - Jugendstil 002 by Arnim Schulz on flickr


----------



## christos-greece

20110225_1603--DSLR-A850_140 mm_01472 by J e n s, on Flickr


Porta di Brandeburego by C.Liga, on Flickr


----------



## Santyaga

God, I love this city! I wish to live here since my childhood, but it's almost impossible to move here from my native Ukraine...


----------



## christos-greece

Berlin at Night! by Danielle McKenzie, on Flickr


Berliner Dom by quinet, on Flickr


Berlin Friedrichstraße by Berliner1017 - Marcus Klepper, on Flickr


----------



## Skrapebook

christos-greece said:


> Brandenburg Gate by KirschPorter, on Flickr





schmidt said:


> When I went to my university, on the way I had to walk under a tree that had a very nice smell hehe. Never seen that here in Brazil.


^^

One must walk Unter den Linden! 
Frühling in Berlin is the real deal brüderlein! kay:


----------



## christos-greece

DSCN8500 by orclimber, on Flickr


DSCN8504 by orclimber, on Flickr


Potsdamer Platz, Berlin by S. Kesk [SK] addicted traveller, on Flickr


----------



## Dr_Cosmo




----------



## Wunderknabe

That captures the many faces of the city quite well. 

Good video


----------



## christos-greece

Berlin at Night by toffi:xc, on Flickr


Ausfahrt Tiergartentunnel by 96dpi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Brandenburger Tor by [email protected], on Flickr


Brandenburg Gate by [email protected], on Flickr


DSC_4234 by Stephan Zahn, on Flickr


----------



## freemail

Wonderful and breathtaking.


----------



## christos-greece

Berliner Dom, Berlin, Germany by travel4vitality, on Flickr


Domkirche Berlin by airsoenxen, on Flickr


----------



## Chadoh25

^^ Great photos!


----------



## christos-greece

Neptunbrunnen by airsoenxen, on Flickr


Main train station by chaehbom, on Flickr


----------



## PortoNuts

This is one of the most comprehensive Berlin guide I've ever seen, it covers most aspects of the city and it shows the true Berliner vibrancy.:cheers:


----------



## MrNogatco

*A guide for whom?*



PortoNuts said:


> This is one of the most comprehensive Berlin guide I've ever seen, it covers most aspects of the city and it shows the true Berliner vibrancy.



Personally, I thought the video presented the rather boring (sorry!) business oriented, sterile middle-class side of Berlin.

Hardly a mention of Berlin's diverse districts and the different architecture, art scenes and subcultures that gives each bezirk its unique flavour. 

From the Kotti junkie, the Prenzlauer yuppie and the Motz Straße ****, to the Zehlendorfer millionaire and the Charlottenburger Russians - this is the real Berlin! Also, Kreuzberg's multikulti milieu; S-Bahn chaos; Spring in the Hasenheide....so much to choose from!

And this infomercial video skips it all. :-( 

But vive la différence, thanks for sharing the link. I'm sure it will be of interest to some.


----------



## MrNogatco

*Berlin in three parts*

Matt Frei's three part _Berlin_ series which ran on the BBC in 2009 is a non-pretentious, entertaining and informative exploration of Berlin's history - past and present. 

The entire series is available on YouTube. Best enjoyed from a comfortable chair or sofa with a few pints of your favourite beer. :cheers: 






_Berlin History 1 of 15 - Dangerous Ideas 1 of 4 - Matt Frei BBC Culture Documentary, recorded 11.11.2009_ 

Series synopsis:
*Matt Frei is the BBC’s Washington correspondent. Born in Germany, he was sent by the BBC to Berlin in 1989 to report on the fall of the Wall. Now, 20 years later, he returns to take us on a fascinating journey through Berlin’s history to reveal the true spirit of the city.

Over three hour-long documentaries he explains this incredible city’s ideas, buildings and people. 

DANGEROUS IDEAS explores how Berlin has been a crucible for radical thought – giving birth to communism and fascism, theories of sex and sexuality, eugenics and the atomic bomb – and how the price of such experimentation has been a history of bloodshed, tyranny and violence.

RUINED VISIONS tells a story of human creativity and destruction through the buildings of Berlin. From Friedrich the Second’s imperial city and Bauhaus to the impact of Speers’ Neo-classical Nazi dream and the Wall; what began as a 17th century provincial town became a city unique in the world.

ICH BIN EIN BERLINER reveals the spirit of Berlin’s people, characterised by their struggle for freedom. Having flocked to enjoy the city’s religious toleration, they took on the Nazis and risked their lives to cross the Wall – the iron rod of oppression and a thirst for liberty have shaped the Berliner. *

DVD set available from Amazon http://www.amazon.co.uk/Berlin-DVD/dp/B002IN81US


----------



## MrNogatco

*Thank you christos-greece...*

...for finding and sharing these great Berlin photos! 

Very nice discoveries


----------



## PortoNuts

MrNogatco said:


> Personally, I thought the video presented the rather boring (sorry!) business oriented, sterile middle-class side of Berlin.
> 
> Hardly a mention of Berlin's diverse districts and the different architecture, art scenes and subcultures that gives each bezirk its unique flavour.


Of course you can't expect a 52 minute video to mention everything about Berlin. The fact that they mention the property market makes it different, it's not something you would expect from a tourist video.

But anyway.:cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

Fennbrücke @ Night by Skley, on Flickr


The Reichstag by alexbaxterca, on Flickr


Berlin Central-station by alex ktz, on Flickr


Berlin Hauptbahnhof by Nino Monino, on Flickr


----------



## Tafelzwerk

The GSW-building with blinding sun:









Source: Tafelzwerk Photography


----------



## christos-greece

letzte Ausfahrt... by jf_berlin, on Flickr


Pariser Platz by axshuzaifa, on Flickr


Reichstag, Berlin by axshuzaifa, on Flickr


----------



## Tafelzwerk

Something about the "Französische Straße" nearby Berlin's Friedrichstraße.

Source: Tafelzwerk.de by me.


----------



## christos-greece

Berliner Dom 5 by quinet, on Flickr


Schinkel Place Berlin by Berliner1017, on Flickr


Berlin by zevisphere, on Flickr


Bode and Skyline by zevisphere, on Flickr


----------



## Skrapebook




----------



## christos-greece

^^ Nice shot, photo of Berlin


----------



## Chadoh25

Great updates!


----------



## christos-greece

Cathedral Spree by zevisphere, on Flickr


Reichstag Dome-side-view by Telecasterman, on Flickr


Berlin: Brandenburger Tor by Night by PictureJohn64, on Flickr


----------



## Skrapebook

^^

Three classic Berlin icons there!


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Yes, they are...


----------



## Tafelzwerk

Here some photos of the Tempodrom, an event location in the center of Berlin:

Updates by Tafelzwerk on Tafelzwerk.de


----------



## christos-greece

Berliner Dom Nachts by RICOW.de, on Flickr


Alexander platz by 13 street, on Flickr


Molecule Men by Hendrik B, on Flickr


Near Elsenbrücke, City Panorama by Hendrik B, on Flickr


----------



## Koobideh

Nice city, I didn't know Berlin looked like this


----------



## miau

That makes me wonder... What did you expect?


----------



## Chadoh25

Great updates! I'm so looking forward to my trip to Berlin!


----------



## christos-greece

Reichstag Berlin by Tobi_2008, on Flickr


Bode and Skyline by zevisphere, on Flickr


Fischerinsel (DRI) by RICOW.de, on Flickr


----------



## Chadoh25

Lovely!


----------



## christos-greece

berlin_20110510_2 by nsimn, on Flickr


Reichstag Dome by zcamerino, on Flickr


Berlin - Adidas Flagship store by Beschty, on Flickr


Berlin von oben by _dChris, on Flickr


Berlin von oben by _dChris, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

The Berlin Cathedral at night by MCNOCH, on Flickr


Fernsehturm / Berliner Dom by bellefox rendezvous, on Flickr


berlin (26) by ®oger, on Flickr


----------



## miau

very nice


----------



## christos-greece

Siegessäule by RICOW.de, on Flickr


Brunnen der Völkerfreundschaft by Geir Halvorsen, on Flickr


Reichstag, Berlin by Stuart-Saunders, on Flickr


Digital Berlin by expatty, on Flickr


Digital Berlin by expatty, on Flickr


Digital Berlin by expatty, on Flickr


----------



## economia

so clean n a perfect look to the city. amazing!


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Thanks 

Berlin at dusk:

Berlin Skyline by maaikesp, on Flickr


----------



## economia

christos u r greece or germanty?


----------



## christos-greece

^^ In Greece  all those photos are from flickr (if you dont noticed the link under every photo)


----------



## miau

christos is one of the major contributors to this thread nevertheless


----------



## Chadoh25

Great photo!


----------



## christos-greece

Berlin, ship on the river Spree by Sedicesimopiano, on Flickr


Berlin, river Spree by Sedicesimopiano, on Flickr


Berlin, river Spree by Sedicesimopiano, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Sony Center by albrom, on Flickr


Quadriga by torstenmuller, on Flickr


Berlin: Reichstag at Night by Martin Saunders, on Flickr


----------



## miau

*Schloss Charlottenburg
*









http://www.luftaufnahmen-deutschlan...bilder-deutschland/schloss_charlottenburg.jpg









http://www.an-morgen-denken.de/wissenschaftsdienst/04feb/charlottenburg2.jpg









http://www.wcurrlin.de/links/basisw...schloss-charlottenburg-gartenfront-900pix.jpg









http://www.barockgemaelde.de/Schloss_Charlottenburg_Wasserseite.jpg


----------



## inno4321

One of my favorite country.


----------



## 1772

Berlin is somewhat nice but cant stand a chance against Münich. 

Berlin in the beginning of the 1900s was the best, then came 1930 with all the totalitarism afterwards; nazism, communism and globalization...


----------



## miau

^^ depends on what you are looking for. Munich is nice, but not as diverse as Berlin


----------



## Chadoh25

NICE!


----------



## christos-greece

Berliner Dom (DRI) by RICOW.de, on Flickr


Kranzler by Adam Chin, on Flickr


Berlin - Schloss Charlottenburg by karsten1605, on Flickr


----------



## Skrapebook

Schloss Charlottenburg... :bow:


----------



## MrNogatco

1772 said:


> Berlin is somewhat nice but cant stand a chance against Münich.
> 
> Berlin in the beginning of the 1900s was the best, then came 1930 with all the totalitarism afterwards; nazism, communism and globalization...


What is your point?

Bavaria embraced Nazism much earlier (and eagerly) than Berlin. And even during the Nazi's heyday their support base in Berlin was not as large as in other regions of Germany. As for Commumism and globalization...these weren't/aren't exactly Berlin created phenomena. ;-)

Oh, and Berlin beats Munich hands down in, well, pretty much everything except for beer. Munich is clean, friendly, conservative, relatively wealthy and boooring.

Berlin, OTOH, is Berlin....and that is all that needs to be said really. :cheers:


----------



## Skrapebook

1772 said:


> Berlin is somewhat nice but cant stand a chance against Münich.


It´s München or Munich.
Great city in lots of ways but Berlin is a Metropole that is absolutely unbeatable in my opinion.
There´s just somekind of timeless spirit and exciting athmosphere there that is utterly unique.


----------



## nr23Derek

MrNogatco said:


> Oh, and Berlin beats Munich hands down in, well, pretty much everything except for beer.


Maybe, but the beer's not bad in Berlin either.

Derek


----------



## Skrapebook

nr23Derek said:


> Maybe, but the beer's not bad in Berlin either.
> 
> Derek


HaHa
Definitely true!
It could be a lot worse... like outside of Germany or outside of Europe! :lol:


----------



## miau

Please don't fight. Munich is nice, but this thread is about Berlin. 
Let's assume that the respective user did not want to troll bait (it looks like), but just had a peculiar way to express his/her opinion.


----------



## christos-greece

The view form Reichstag building by varlamov, on Flickr


The view from Reichstag building by varlamov, on Flickr


Berlin - Brandenburg Gate by George Perfect, on Flickr


The view from Reichstag building by varlamov, on Flickr


----------



## _BPS_

I love Dash Berlin


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Berlin its indeed a lovely city


----------



## nicdel

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5755233381/sizes/l/in/set-72157626797071830/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5755776090/sizes/l/in/set-72157626797071830/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5755222033/sizes/l/in/set-72157626797071830/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5755762934/sizes/l/in/set-72157626797071830/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5755225683/sizes/l/in/set-72157626797071830/


----------



## Crash_N

christos-greece said:


> Berlin, ship on the river Spree by Sedicesimopiano, on Flickr
> Berlin, river Spree by Sedicesimopiano, on Flickr
> Berlin, river Spree by Sedicesimopiano, on Flickr


Amazing photos! Thank you christos. :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

Brandenburger Tor (No Panorama) by RICOW.de, on Flickr


Potsdamer Platz (DRI & Panorama) by RICOW.de, on Flickr


Potsdamer Platz (DRI) by RICOW.de, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

I love Berlin at night by rob.brink, on Flickr


Berlin, Radisson Blu by The Real Amir, on Flickr


Oberbaum Bridge by TheFella, on Flickr


----------



## Chadoh25

NICE!


----------



## christos-greece

Potsdamer Platz by Berlinalex, on Flickr


Night, Berlin by shinwood, on Flickr


Night falls in Berlin by Merid., on Flickr


----------



## nicdel

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5766152404/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5766151612/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5765602759/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece

Über den Dächern Berlins by Neo_II, on Flickr


Berlins skyline by M Rey Alonso, on Flickr


Berlin von oben by _dChris, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Berlin Skyline by anotherview, on Flickr


Night at Berliner Dom, Berlin Germany by magnetic lobster, on Flickr


Berlin skyline by gornabanja, on Flickr


----------



## nr23Derek

I think that large square black and white building ^^ is one of the ugliest I've seen anwhere, it's just so wrong for this location and is a real wart on the face of Berlin.

Any chance of the bulldozers moving in?

Derek


----------



## Skrapebook

No way!
IHZ (http://www.ihz.de/ihz/cms/de/willkommen.html) is definitely a classic part of the Berlin skyline! :cheers:

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3031/3010688190_10a0b7b362.jpg

http://farm1.static.flickr.com/209/484248412_e6f6708d7f.jpg


----------



## miau

Ugly? Seriously, it is a nice and classy mini-scraper. How can you call it ugly? et:


----------



## erbse

Yeah, but it still occupies some rather strange location. Would've liked it way better in the vicinity of the Alexanderplatz.


Anyway, great photos everyone, keep going! :applause:


----------



## christos-greece

That night. by Sascha**, on Flickr


strolling #12 by reinetor, on Flickr


----------



## miau

the first pictrue in the last post is really cool. I like how it looks like a painting.


----------



## Chadoh25

Awesome!


----------



## christos-greece

Berlin Hauptbahnhof by adrian_kool, on Flickr


On Top of Reichstag by Arjelmatic, on Flickr


Deutscher Dom / Festival of Lights 2010 (DRI) by RICOW.de, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Potsdamerplatz, Berlin by pommypaul, on Flickr


Alexanderplatz Tower by GiuQu, on Flickr


German Reichstag by Ralf Bednarz, on Flickr


----------



## Chadoh25

Fabulous!


----------



## christos-greece

080823_152851_63 by anno nuem, on Flickr


Dach Sony Center by kent.c, on Flickr


Windows for ya.. by kent.c, on Flickr


Konzerthaus Berlin & Deutscher Dom by kent.c, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DB Tower 4 by Blogging Dagger, on Flickr


Deutscher Dom by kent.c, on Flickr


TV TOWER by kent.c, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Berlin Cityscape by BenFischinger, on Flickr


Postcard from Berlin by Daniele Lembo, on Flickr


----------



## miau

nice piuc of the DB tower


----------



## christos-greece

St. Nicholas Church by kent.c, on Flickr


Konzerthaus Berlin by kent.c, on Flickr


Berlin Domkirche by zapisol, on Flickr


----------



## erbse

Wow, those are fantastically geil :applause:


----------



## Skrapebook

Breathtaking Berlin! :shocked:


----------



## miau

really amazing picture of the Dom!


----------



## Wunderknabe

I love the last three pics, especially the last one. Unusual angles and well photographed.

Thank you, christos


----------



## BG_PATRIOT

This thread really made me fall in love with Berlin. Thanks to everyone who posts in here :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

Brandenburg Gate by Discovering Views, on Flickr


Bode Museum - Berlin by Discovering Views, on Flickr


Reichstag Dome 1 by Light Bulb Works, on Flickr


----------



## OmarD

beatiful night shots from Berlin.


----------



## autskai

Amazing city!


----------



## christos-greece

Reichstag: rear facade  by Penn State Libraries Pictures Collection, on Flickr


Alte Bibliothek: front facade  by Penn State Libraries Pictures Collection, on Flickr


----------



## P.C.Dolabella

by me


----------



## P.C.Dolabella




----------



## Chadoh25

Great updates!


----------



## Skrapebook

Summer In Berlin rules in every way! :bow:
(Not only this wonderful classic with that exact title by Germany´s finest Alphaville)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hpIBYO88n38


----------



## christos-greece

Gallant by puterawicak, on Flickr


Space Invaders by puterawicak, on Flickr


The Three Musketeers by puterawicak, on Flickr


Schillerdenkmal vor dem Konzerthaus in Berlin/ Schiller Memorial at Gendarmenmarkt (Berlin Mitte) by bildwunsch, on Flickr


----------



## MrNogatco

*Berlin Mix 4*


Demo in Kreuzberg by _dChris, on Flickr


Berlin am 1. Mai by _dChris, on Flickr


Myfest in Kreuzberg by _dChris, on Flickr


Schlesische Strasse 25 by Libertinus, on Flickr


----------



## MrNogatco

*Berlin Mix 5*


jo4 by jf_berlin, on Flickr


Joyce8 by jf_berlin, on Flickr


maxi22 by jf_berlin, on Flickr


maxi18 by jf_berlin, on Flickr


maxi10 by jf_berlin, on Flickr


----------



## MrNogatco

*Berlin Mix 6*


berlin (24) by ®oger, on Flickr


S-Bahn sign by Tafelzwerk, on Flickr


Illuminated Tigers I by Tafelzwerk, on Flickr


Illuminated Tigers II by Tafelzwerk, on Flickr


Illuminated Tigers III by Tafelzwerk, on Flickr


----------



## Skrapebook

WOW!
Those two Berlinerins in post 1283! 

:happy:
:lovethem:
:horse:
:angel1:
:bow:
epper:


----------



## Chadoh25

NICE!


----------



## christos-greece

213-22 Ein Sommernachtstraum (Felix Mendelssohn Bartholdy) Fotomarathon 2011 / 213-22 A Midsummer Night's Dream (Felix Mendelssohn Bartholdy) Photo Marathon 2011 by Fotorazzi, on Flickr


Brandenburger Tor by Berlinalex, on Flickr


Fernsehturm in Berlin by La Citta Vita, on Flickr


Spree River, Berlin by La Citta Vita, on Flickr


----------



## GeneratorNL

^^ Great pics everybody. Thanks for posting them. Truly appreciated! :cheers:


----------



## TribunusPlebis

The old Berlin has a charm of its own. Typical, unique, strong as Germany soul. I do love it.


----------



## Skrapebook

That glowing sunshine "cross" in the globe of the Fernsehturm is just fab! :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

Spree River at Night by La Citta Vita, on Flickr


Reichstag Reichstagsgebaeude by john_on_hols, on Flickr


The Fernsehturm or TV tower by john_on_hols, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

look up 4! by flimflam31, on Flickr


look up 3! by flimflam31, on Flickr


Deutscher Bundestag (Reichstag), Berlin - German Parliament (Reichstag) by Sir Francis Canker Photography ©, on Flickr


Berliner_Dom_Berlin_4 by Melmoth71, on Flickr


Brandenburger Tor by Rudi Heim, on Flickr


----------



## MrNogatco

*Berlin Mix 7*


ICH BIN LADEN by roger rossell, on Flickr



Teufelsberg by brecht [Albrecht Mariz], on Flickr



Industriebrache ... an der Müggelspree in Berlin-Köpenick by bayernernst, on Flickr



UFO ? by bayernernst, on Flickr



Fortbewegungsmittel #3 by Linda Broszeit, on Flickr


----------



## MrNogatco

*Berlin Mix 8*


Reflexion by mmatamorosj, on Flickr


B by frau g, on Flickr



Fernsehturm by mr172, on Flickr



Air BerlinD-ABFK by mr172, on Flickr



U2 nach Ruhleben by mr172, on Flickr


----------



## MrNogatco

*Berlin Mix 9*


Schönhauser Allee Berlin-Prenzlauer Berg by ahmBerlin, on Flickr



IMG_8187_1 by Anabume, on Flickr



Tacheles Berlin by Claudia.89, on Flickr



080819_151741_75 by anno nuem, on Flickr



080531_163944_98 by anno nuem, on Flickr


----------



## MrNogatco

*Berlin Mix 10*


080819_151527_80 by anno nuem, on Flickr



Sickingenstraße / Rostocker Straße Berlin-Moabit by ahmBerlin, on Flickr



somewhere in berlin by secondfloor (AKA CiniK), on Flickr



(fetish) berlin by secondfloor (AKA CiniK), on Flickr



Untitled by secondfloor (AKA CiniK), on Flickr


----------



## MrNogatco

*Berlin Mix 11*


u-bhan by secondfloor (AKA CiniK), on Flickr



Super Retro [Berlin] by biphop, on Flickr



Kulturen der Welt ... by bayernernst, on Flickr



Groenerstraße Berlin-Spandau by ahmBerlin, on Flickr



After 5 years... by •eli•, on Flickr


----------



## Chadoh25

Great updates!


----------



## MrNogatco

*Berlin Mix 12*


TXL by mr172, on Flickr



Potsdamer Platz by mr172, on Flickr


Bahn by mr172, on Flickr


HKW Moabit by mr172, on Flickr



Der Himmel über Berlin by mr172, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Berlin-4 by Gianni Bianchini, on Flickr


Berlin-2 by Gianni Bianchini, on Flickr


Ramping up by plainsailing, on Flickr


175/365 whatsreligiongoodfor? by ajbrusteinthreesixfive, on Flickr


----------



## Skrapebook

Absolutely amazing as always! :shocked:


----------



## Roy_Mcay

^^ OMG, I love Germany


----------



## Linguine

beautiful...


----------



## christos-greece

Berliner_Dom_Berlin_6 by Melmoth71, on Flickr


Berlin_Alexanderplatz_4 by Melmoth71, on Flickr


Berlin_Alexanderplatz by penjelly, on Flickr


Berlin Skyline by cawhitworth, on Flickr


----------



## Skrapebook

^^

Öh Mein Gott! :shocked:
That last pic is just mindblowingly Wunderschön! :banana:


----------



## Chadoh25

Great updates!


----------



## christos-greece

Berlin - Brandenburger Tor 05 by Daniel Mennerich (Thanks for over 620k visitors), on Flickr


SAM_0266 by fuzel, on Flickr


Berlin skyline by cawhitworth, on Flickr


Unten der Linden as seen from Berliner Dom by patmanzzz, on Flickr


----------



## miau

Look, who came for breakfast









http://farm1.static.flickr.com/15/19108141_c163627056_b.jpg


----------



## christos-greece

Berlin & the Spree river by La Citta Vita, on Flickr


skyline by sarantos.photo, on Flickr


Mitte + Fernsehturm by La Citta Vita, on Flickr


----------



## karlmiller

http://www.bullshido.net/forums/member.php?u=117620








http://www.neredennereye.com/forum/member/42630/


----------



## christos-greece

Berlin/Germany - Reichstagsgebäude by Jorbasa, on Flickr


Berlin, Germany, a rainy morning in august, 2008 by Wolfgang Staudt, on Flickr


Berlin, Germany by Tobi_2008, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Colorful Berlin by Dietrich Bojko Photographie, on Flickr


S-Bahnhof Jannowitzbrücke by Dietrich Bojko Photographie, on Flickr


Evening Traffic by Dietrich Bojko Photographie, on Flickr


Berlin Skyline by Dietrich Bojko Photographie, on Flickr


----------



## miau

gentrification










http://i51.tinypic.com/r76o9d.jpg


----------



## nr23Derek

Inside the amazing Jewish Museum building - the fallen leaves exhibit.






Derek


----------



## Chadoh25

Cool!


----------



## kresna

cool image retrieval :banana:


----------



## MrNogatco

nr23Derek said:


> Inside the amazing Jewish Museum building - the fallen leaves exhibit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Derek


Very haunting. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## christos-greece

Potsdamer Platz by JesusVillalba, on Flickr


When you can spend some time doing what you love, it always seems to spark a little more life inside your soul. by cinnamon girl ♡, on Flickr


Berlin by redstarpictures, on Flickr


Neue Mitte #2 by Augen.Blicke, on Flickr


----------



## durden5573

Berlin is definitely one of my favorite cities, I just love it. No where else is as dynamic of a city, always changing, every time I go its a bit different. Here are some of my own photos from the last trip around 2009-2010:

Saw Kruder and Dorfmeister here a in 2004, great venue:


















Hackesher Markt - Amazing place, and much changed since the fall of the wall:









Potsdam:


















Good way to end a bicycle ride around Potsdam:









Reichstag:









Olympic Stadium:


----------



## MrNogatco

durden5573 said:


> Berlin is definitely one of my favorite cities, I just love it. No where else is as dynamic of a city, always changing, every time I go its a bit different. Here are some of my own photos from the last trip around 2009-2010:
> 
> Saw Kruder and Dorfmeister here a in 2004, great venue:



K&D in Berlin...that brings back memories...


----------



## christos-greece

Berlantis-a19243992 by reinermaurer, on Flickr


Urbanes Bauen. by bildwerkstatt, on Flickr


Berlin cityscape: Fernsehturm (TV tower) by Sebastian Anthony, on Flickr


----------



## ww_lodz

If my trip to London doesn't work out, I'm going to Berlin yet this summer!

Hm... I don't know if I should say that... :hahano:


----------



## miau

No problem. I think you will find out that both cities are awesome.


----------



## ww_lodz

^^ Yeah, sure. On Polish forum everybody is quite obsessed with both Berlin and London


----------



## miau

Really? You will see that Berlin is more diverse than London. It has some places that look similar to Warzaw and others that look like New York (without skyscrapers :lol.


----------



## ww_lodz

So I've heard 

I recommend you the thread _Analiza Berlina_ (=_The Analysis of Berlin_) with extraordinary photographs by a Polish user lewandovski:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1019745


----------



## christos-greece

surrounded by cops on the top of berlin by photontaube, on Flickr


Berlin is for Losers by CarlosBull, on Flickr


Intersection by kalle.pahajoki, on Flickr


Bright, Blue, Berlin [4] by Mandeep Flora | mandeepflora.com, on Flickr


----------



## miau

ww_lodz said:


> So I've heard
> 
> I recommend you the thread _Analiza Berlina_ (=_The Analysis of Berlin_) with extraordinary photographs by a Polish user lewandovski:
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1019745


There are really som interesting photos there, thanks.


----------



## miau

http://i52.tinypic.com/11twhaa.jpg


----------



## Chadoh25

^^ Nice!


----------



## christos-greece

Siegessäule View of Berlin by AJ Brustein, on Flickr


Urb11 D700_061 by carapies, on Flickr


Government Buildings by caribb, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Großer Stern by Berlinalex, on Flickr


Urb 07_S5 0315 by carapies, on Flickr


Untitled by CarlosBull, on Flickr


----------



## erbse

Yeah, but could you please stop quoting images? It's really annoying. Thanks.


----------



## Chadoh25

Berlin ist Fantastisch!


----------



## miau

Allerdings.


----------



## christos-greece

You dont need to quote all the photos, just write the message... 


Bahnhof Potsdamer Platz by Frank Kehren, on Flickr


Berlin hauptbahnhof by Free2rec, on Flickr


postcard - Berlin by Jassy-50, on Flickr


----------



## Skrapebook

GOTT SEI DANK FÜR WUNDERSCHÖNE BERLIN! :banana:


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_0659w by Antti Tassberg, on Flickr


Berliner Dom by Frank Kehren, on Flickr


IMG_0421w by Antti Tassberg, on Flickr


----------



## miau

^^ Wow, the second picture looks like a painting.


----------



## christos-greece

miau said:


> ^^ Wow, the second picture looks like a painting.


Yes, its really good...


----------



## BG_PATRIOT

by BoDim from 4coolpics.com


----------



## christos-greece

The Reichstag by jlmarts, on Flickr


Reichstag by Ana Chkhaidze, on Flickr


Dance Theater on Washingtonplatz by jlmarts, on Flickr


Marie-Elizabeth-Luders Haus by jlmarts, on Flickr


----------



## rosulje

Very nice thread!I love Berlin.

The most beautiful city in Europe!

Beautiful pictures :cheers:


----------



## rosulje

lykia said:


> who loves berlin??? it sucks!!!! very ordinary european city ....


:nuts:


----------



## rosulje

yEAh :master:

http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4061/4391781052_fba15e8273_b.jpg


:yes:
http://images.brisbanetimes.com.au/2009/07/03/615970/goth-600x400.jpg


----------



## christos-greece

Urb 0711 Film063 by carapies, on Flickr


Berlin cityscape: Fernsehturm (TV tower) by Sebastian Anthony, on Flickr


Cool Entrance by caribb, on Flickr


Sunday morning on the Gendarmenmarkt by Berliner1017, on Flickr


----------



## miau

... there is a red carpet laid out. nice


----------



## Skrapebook

Berlin is a true continental mental jewel of a metropole! epper:


----------



## christos-greece

Alexanderplatz at night by jurjen_nl, on Flickr


Berliner Dom at night - Berlin - Germany by Glyn Lowe Photos, on Flickr


Urb11 D700_082 by carapies, on Flickr


----------



## martinchooo

Berlin is such a nice city, Love it!!!!!!


----------



## miau

*The Grimm-Zentrum/Library of the Humboldt University*









http://www.mimoa.eu/images/14048_l.jpg










http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1042/3170541201_6bd7ba29df.jpg









http://i54.tinypic.com/28k3mn6.jpg


----------



## Chadoh25

Can't wait to visit!


----------



## miau

*Oderberger Strasse - some average residential street*









http://cache.virtualtourist.com/0/5095915-Oderberger_Strasse_Berlin.jpg









http://images04.olx.de/ui/12/07/21/f_182730621-9820648a.jpeg


----------



## christos-greece

Berliner Dom at night - Berlin - Germany by Glyn Lowe Photos, on Flickr


Reichstagskuppel by night by Blogomentary, on Flickr


'Reichstag' by DasNickus, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Frankfurter Tor by Berlinalex, on Flickr


Potsdamer Platz by 96dpi, on Flickr


Berlin by mirza_d, on Flickr


----------



## miau

^^ The second picture has some nice effect.


----------



## miau

The Pergamonmuseum









http://farm1.static.flickr.com/135/327106282_faa8fa5b94_b.jpg


----------



## miau

The S-Bahn track is between the Bodemuseum and the Pergamonmuseum.
You can look inside the museum from the S-Bahn, but you don't see much. 









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4146/5054572917_0f0971723b_b.jpg


----------



## christos-greece

^^ It is indeed a great photo


----------



## miau

Some rich facades in Friedrichstrasse 









http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2222/2215183759_98ccf54e38_z.jpg?


----------



## miau

christos-greece said:


> ^^ It is indeed a great photo


Yes, I like that view very much.


----------



## christos-greece

blue sheeps in Berlin || blaue Schafe in Berlin by paraflyer, on Flickr


along the river by katie g*, on Flickr


Office Buildings by caribb, on Flickr


Berliner Dom  by ben124., on Flickr


----------



## Skrapebook

christos-greece said:


> blue sheeps in Berlin || blaue Schafe in Berlin by paraflyer, on Flickr


BERLIN - It´s sunny, beautiful and sheep... so don´t feel blue! :lol: (Even Radisson Blue Hotel to the left in the background!)

What a fantastic photo! :shocked:


----------



## miau

I don't remember we had blue sheep.  I wonder if the shepard is also blue. 

Maybe those guys? 










http://www.show-3.de/images/presse-news/blue-man-group-berlin-5-jahre-2.jpg

Musical theater close Potsdamer Platz.








http://sneacar.blogsport.de/images/bluemangroupberlin3.jpg


----------



## miau

The Schlossstrasse (yes, with six 's' ) is, one of the major shopping streets in Berlin. 

This picture shows the street, in the backgound you can see the three central districts with small clusters of high-rises each, Zoo with Ku'damm, Potsdamer Platz and Alexanderplatz (from left to right).









http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/2/2e/Schlossstr-Steglitz_vom_Kreisel.jpg









http://steglitz1.de/wp-content/uploads/schlossstr.jpg


----------



## Sid Vicious

miau said:


> The Schlossstrasse (yes, with five 's' ) is, one of the major shopping streets in Berlin.
> 
> is it really so hard to count till six ?!


----------



## miau

I have no idea what you are talking about. :|


----------



## erbse

You didn't include the first "S" 


Anyway, the street has quite some potential. But why still the über-ugly urban space design / street furniture? I mean, look at those buttugly lampposts of grey BRD times. The sidewalk. Virtually everything at street level seems totally worn out, muggy, dusty and outmoded. Is there any revitalisation planned? Seriously, the street really needs it (just like Tauentzienstraße does, though there's something happening).


----------



## miau

Indeed, the Schlossstrasse smells like old Western Germany and I rarely go there. Nevertheless, it is extremely important for this part of Berlin and is known even outside Berlin.


----------



## Skrapebook

miau said:


> I don't remember we had blue sheep.  I wonder if the shepard is also blue.


Miau ist ein bisschen blau! :nuts:
I personally love the look and feel of the good old West Berlin and BRD :cheers:
Ausgezeichnete Steglitzer Kreisel! :bow:


----------



## Chadoh25

Great updates.


----------



## christos-greece

Brandenburg Tor Twilight by BenKH, on Flickr


Berlin-4 by Gianni Bianchini, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Fernsehturm by Berto Garcia, on Flickr


Reichstagskuppel Berlin (inside) by zedmelody, on Flickr


memorize the city by With The Crash Of Each Wave, on Flickr


----------



## Dr_Cosmo

Hold on miau you will come back....


















Kwerfeldein


----------



## christos-greece

DSC01982_low by ♥ pk, on Flickr


mercurial night by Mathieu Struck, on Flickr


DSC01978_low by ♥ pk, on Flickr


Fernsehturm im Fussballlook by abbilder, on Flickr


----------



## erbse

Geil photos! But someone bumped this bollard. Looks disgracefully ungerman. People! Don't drink and drive, ja! :rant:


----------



## christos-greece

erbse said:


> Geil photos! But someone bump this bollard. Looks disgracefully ungerman. People! *Don't drink and drive*, ja! :rant:


They should be carefull; this time was the column, next time will be something worse (crash, injuries etc).


----------



## 1772

Parts of Berlin are so beautiful, but other parts are just hideous. 

I wish they'd tore down *everything* built after 1921 and rebuild what was there before! 
I want the old imperial Berlin back, the one before the totalitarian regimes; nazi, commie, liberalism... !


----------



## Chadoh25

1772 said:


> Parts of Berlin are so beautiful, but other parts are just hideous.
> 
> I wish they'd tore down *everything* built after 1921 and rebuild what was there before!
> I want the old imperial Berlin back, the one before the totalitarian regimes; nazi, commie, liberalism... !


Once again, you've proven that you are indeed a total idiot. Keep your BS out of the photo threads.


----------



## 1772

Chadoh25 said:


> Once again, you've proven that you are indeed a total idiot. Keep your BS out of the photo threads.


Wow, great argument... hno:


----------



## Chadoh25

1772 said:


> Wow, great argument... hno:


LOL And that's all you've got. LOL Besides being a moron, you're a troll as well. Keep your politics and ignorant comments out of the photo threads.


----------



## christos-greece

Berlin, Germany by Nigel's Europe, on Flickr


Berlin, Germany by Nigel's Europe, on Flickr


Berlin, Germany by Nigel's Europe, on Flickr


----------



## aljuarez

miau said:


> nobody cares about my updates... are the photos so boring?


totally appreciated!!! :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

Light trail by Deschno, on Flickr


Potsdamerplatz. Berlin by Red rose48, on Flickr


Friedrichsbrücke by Michael Sonnabend, on Flickr


----------



## miau

beautiful colors!


----------



## Chadoh25

I second that!


----------



## Skrapebook

^^

Some of my favourite classic and modern buildings in the city on this page so far! :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

Potsdamer Platz - Berlin - IMG_3633 by PM Cheung, on Flickr


Potsdamer Platz - Berlin - IMG_3575 by PM Cheung, on Flickr


Alexanderplatz - Berlin - IMG_4272 by PM Cheung, on Flickr


----------



## Skrapebook

^^

Tall, taller, tallest! 
The wunderschöne Berlin gemüt just keeps on coming! :cucumber:


----------



## Skrapebook

Night Time Is The Right Time In ÜBERLIN! kay:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/joernbraasch/6106516387/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## KrauseGlucke

Skrapebook said:


> Night Time Is The Right Time In ÜBERLIN! kay:
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/joernbraasch/6106516387/sizes/l/in/photostream/


:applause::righton: Very nice!!!


----------



## christos-greece

http://i233.photobucket.com/albums/ee167/SHAALL/Eastern Europe 2011/P6140336.jpg









http://i233.photobucket.com/albums/ee167/SHAALL/Eastern Europe 2011/P6140347.jpg









http://i218.photobucket.com/albums/cc187/matabeleland/berlin-cathedral-and.jpg


----------



## christos-greece

Cruise Along The River Spree by Tinnic, on Flickr


Hilton Berlin by Tinnic, on Flickr


Berlin by Tinnic, on Flickr


Hilton Berlin by Tinnic, on Flickr


----------



## Dr_Cosmo

Busy Berlin, Last Weekend....

*Berlin Marathon *









http://www.42zwei.com/web/marathon/berlin_marathon.htm

*Pope Benedikt at the Olympic Stadium*









http://www.en-a.de/kunst_kultur_und_musik/papst_feiert_messe_im_berliner_olympiastadion-48132/


----------



## christos-greece

Offices by GrahamCSmith, on Flickr


Berlin Berlin - Deutsches Historisches Museum by Skarelett, on Flickr


runners berlin X100_S267825.jpg by neilfif11, on Flickr


Potsdamer Platz by [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## Chadoh25

Awesome!


----------



## miau

I love the view on the Dom through the ally between the museum in post #1496.


----------



## Linguine

Really nice pics of Berlin.....thanks all.:cheers2:


----------



## christos-greece

P8160735 by Tenryu, on Flickr


Panorama from Victory column by DPStudent, on Flickr


Victory column by DPStudent, on Flickr


Reichstag by DPStudent, on Flickr


----------



## Skrapebook

Amazing CG! :shocked:
The last posts have some of your best ever Berlin finds! 



christos-greece said:


> Potsdamer Platz by [email protected], on Flickr



Panorama from Victory column by DPStudent, on Flickr


Victory column by DPStudent, on Flickr


Reichstag by DPStudent, on Flickr[/QUOTE]


----------



## Chadoh25

^^ Fantastisch!


----------



## christos-greece

Behind Oberbaumbrücke by ksfoto, on Flickr


Berlin Alexanderplatz by mishainmadrid, on Flickr


East Berlin by Fergus McNeill, on Flickr


PanoramaPunkt by Shogun110r, on Flickr


----------



## rosulje

excellent panorama


----------



## Chadoh25

I second that!


----------



## christos-greece

Bundestag at night by maddog9876, on Flickr


Born to Beetle Promotour zur We Love Energy Fashion Night in Berlin by marcuspho.to - Marcus Volk PHOTOGRAPHY, on Flickr


Born to Beetle Promotour zur We Love Energy Fashion Night in Berlin by marcuspho.to - Marcus Volk PHOTOGRAPHY, on Flickr


Berlin Hauptbahnhof by amniisia, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Waiting at the World Clock by TC4711, on Flickr


World Clock & TV Tower by TC4711, on Flickr


Brandenburg Gate by turbofan, on Flickr


Reichstag in Berlin by H. Ritter, Germany, on Flickr


----------



## sumer urmiyeli

Nice Berlin By Guitiarmiranda 










Temple of Turkey city bergama(pergamo) in Berlin museum- Bergama a city in north of izmir











By Archimatica


----------



## Skrapebook

The geilness of the metropole Berlin is just so unbeatable! :cheers:


----------



## sumer urmiyeli

Berlin By Robmal










Berlin by Asival


----------



## sumer urmiyeli

Berlin by Aviller


----------



## christos-greece

Lightship - Festival of Lights 2011 by Belze83, on Flickr


Berlin Cathedral - Germany by kleiner hobbit, on Flickr


Berlin Cathedral - Germany by kleiner hobbit, on Flickr


Berlin Cityscape by Shogun110r, on Flickr


----------



## Skrapebook

WOW! :shocked:


----------



## amo_porto

wow [2] ^^


----------



## sumer urmiyeli

again good pictures!:cheers:


----------



## Chadoh25

Great updates Christos!


----------



## sumer urmiyeli

Photo by Danyy -berlin zoo


----------



## Sid Vicious

sweet hippo!


----------



## sumer urmiyeli

By semper eader


----------



## christos-greece

skyline by mr.naizz, on Flickr


Potsdamer Platz by robef, on Flickr


Photographing the Photographers by saturn ♄, on Flickr


IMG_2097 by Leo Kerner, on Flickr


IMG_2104 by Leo Kerner, on Flickr


----------



## Chadoh25

^^ NICE!


----------



## Dr_Cosmo

The light concept of the soon to be opened Berlin Brandenburg Airport is installed.









Quelle: Alexander Obst/Marion Schmieding - Berlin Airports









Quelle: Alexander Obst/Marion Schmieding - Berlin Airports[/QUOTE]









Quelle: Alexander Obst/Marion Schmieding - Berlin Airports


----------



## christos-greece

berlin, potsdamer straße by North Face, on Flickr


Berlin at night by Chaos Creator, on Flickr


Brandenburger Tor by Chaos Creator, on Flickr


Berlin at night by Chaos Creator, on Flickr


skyline by mr.naizz, on Flickr


The Roofs of Berlin by kleiner hobbit, on Flickr


Berlin Skyline - Germany by kleiner hobbit, on Flickr


----------



## Chadoh25

^^ Love that last photo!


----------



## Wunderknabe

Well, its bad Photoshop work 

The angle though is always nice.


----------



## sumer urmiyeli

Great Photos


----------



## christos-greece

Abgeschnittener Fernsehturm by Corner of a Life, on Flickr


Berlin Skyline by linusmvs2, on Flickr


cathedral by totomai, on Flickr


Skyline of Berlin  by kleiner hobbit, on Flickr


----------



## Dr_Cosmo

*75 years Olympiastadion Berlin*


----------



## christos-greece

091411-Berlin Main Train Station (6) by miniviews, on Flickr


091411-Berlin Walkabout After Lunch (16) by miniviews, on Flickr


091411-Berlin Walkabout After Lunch (7) by miniviews, on Flickr


091411-Berlin Walkabout After Lunch (11) by miniviews, on Flickr


091411-Checkpoint Charlie (1) by miniviews, on Flickr


091411-Checkpoint Charlie (2) by miniviews, on Flickr


----------



## Skrapebook

BERLIN is truely the most stunning city in my heart forever and these pics are just fantastic mate! :bow:


----------



## christos-greece

berlin cathedral by North Face, on Flickr


Berlin by night by gunnel´s, on Flickr


Brandenburger Tor (Berlin) / Brandenburg Gate, Berlin (Germany) by bildwunsch, on Flickr


*EXPLORE* Olympic Stadium Berlin "NIght of Light" by Berliner1017 ( thanks to all 280.000 Visitors ), on Flickr


Alex-platz by ArcHelen, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

Wowww... amazing city :bow:


----------



## christos-greece

Berliner Mauer, Berlin, Germany by carman754, on Flickr


Berliner Dom, Berlin, Germany by carman754, on Flickr


Potsdamer Platz, Berlin, Germany by carman754, on Flickr


Brandenburg Gate by David H. Chu, on Flickr


Brandenburg Gate in Rain by hubertk, on Flickr


----------



## GEwinnen

I recommend you the Video "Little big Berlin", it is piece of art, I guess you'll love it!


----------



## Chadoh25

Great photos!


----------



## christos-greece

Berlin by K|Love, on Flickr


Gendarmarkt Platz by Gargantuesque, on Flickr


Berlin zoo by roberto tinella, on Flickr


Berlin Oct 2011 - 147 by m3cfa, on Flickr


Berlin Oct 2011 - 074 by m3cfa, on Flickr


----------



## Chadoh25

Thanks for the updates Christos!


----------



## christos-greece

Brandenburg Gate by pvanderclock, on Flickr


delightful lights by Tafelzwerk, on Flickr


Berlin zoo by roberto tinella, on Flickr


Reichstag by pvanderclock, on Flickr


Domkirche by pvanderclock, on Flickr


----------



## Skrapebook

WUNDERSCHÖN! :eek2:


----------



## christos-greece

Berlin by RZpictures, on Flickr


DSC_4856 by Sprachenatelier, on Flickr


Elsenbrücke III by organic2000, on Flickr


Potsdamer Platz by nikkornova, on Flickr


----------



## Crash_N

Great photos! Berlin never looked better :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Thanks


----------



## christos-greece

Dom by herzverstreut, on Flickr


IMG_0756 by FreyaBroos, on Flickr


IMG_0729 by FreyaBroos, on Flickr


IMG_0734 by FreyaBroos, on Flickr


photo - Hackescher Markt at Night by Jassy-50, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Berlin skyline by The real Kingrat, on Flickr


Berlin skyline by The real Kingrat, on Flickr


IMG_1482 by dangerismycat, on Flickr


Berlin, skyline seen from U-bahn Warschauwerstrasse by P van Dijk, on Flickr


September Morning in Berlin (SQUARE) by Dietrich Bojko Photographie, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Brandenburg Gate (Brandenburger Tor) by Frank Friedrichs, on Flickr


Berliner Dom at night by Nik Monroe, on Flickr


Berlin at night by Nik Monroe, on Flickr


Jannowitzbrücke by Tafelzwerk, on Flickr


Berliner Dom at night by Nik Monroe, on Flickr


----------



## Chadoh25

NICE!


----------



## christos-greece

Bridge and Bike by Indy Randhawa, on Flickr


Look Up 19 by Indy Randhawa, on Flickr


Brandenburger Tor by Indy Randhawa, on Flickr


Reichstag by Indy Randhawa, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

tv night! by tiniphoto, on Flickr


Festival of Lights 2011 by Gertrud K., on Flickr


Berlin 2011-11-16 um 20-03-19 by lukask 75, on Flickr


Berlin_Neues_Kranzler_Eck 2011-11-16 um 20-05-04 by lukask 75, on Flickr


----------



## Chadoh25

Great updates!


----------



## christos-greece

Berlin metro مترو برلين by osamayy, on Flickr


Berlin metro مترو برلين by osamayy, on Flickr


Berlin برلين by osamayy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Rotes Rathaus, Altes Stadthaus and Nikolaikirche by vandekaart, on Flickr


Altes Museum, Berlin by asianfiercetiger, on Flickr


The Marie-Elisabeth-Lüders-Haus by vandekaart, on Flickr


S-Bahn train approaching Warschauer Straße, Berlin by Forest Pines, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Berlin 2011-11-17 um 18-02-36 by lukask 75, on Flickr


Berlin 2011-11-17 um 21-09-32 by lukask 75, on Flickr


Sunset Berlin City by .::AF::., on Flickr


16:45 by pierreee, on Flickr


----------



## Chadoh25

Great updates!


----------



## apinamies

pankow, berlin by joe.laut, on Flickr


Schonensche Straße, Berlin-Prenzlauer Berg, Berlin Pankow by danichtfür, on Flickr


pankow s-bahn station by comzeradd, on Flickr


neukoelln_fz50_1110523 by Torben*, on Flickr


Neukölln by chrissam42, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

P1020643 by T100Timlen, on Flickr


P1020612 by T100Timlen, on Flickr


P1020608 by T100Timlen, on Flickr


P1020623 by T100Timlen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Reichstag Berlin 5 by Bilderschreiber, on Flickr


Reichstag Berlin 3 by Bilderschreiber, on Flickr


East Berlin by Fergus McNeill, on Flickr


Berlin Sky Light by Shogun110r, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Dancing On Water II by parkerbernd, on Flickr


Alexanderplatz by night (Berlin) by nuotrauka, on Flickr


Unter den Linden by night. by babakos1967, on Flickr


Oberbaumbrücke by Shogun110r, on Flickr


Angels and Airwaves by puterawicak, on Flickr


----------



## Chadoh25

Great updates!


----------



## Guest

Wow!! I love Berlin too!! LOL (I love Postdamer Platz and Tiergarten as well)  keep updating!!


----------



## iñaki-garcia

Wow!!! One of my favorites cities in the world.


----------



## christos-greece

Reichstag mit Weihnachtsbaum by pierreee, on Flickr


bright city by andrè t., on Flickr


Night lights for Joanna I by Torsten Wolf, on Flickr


Brandenberg Gate by Footy_1967, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Festive Sony Center by SiviPanda, on Flickr


Merry Christmas by Berliner1017 - Marcus Klepper, on Flickr


Friedrichstraße Christmas by elmada, on Flickr


Adenauerplatz Christmas by elmada, on Flickr


----------



## Chadoh25

^^ Great updates!


----------



## christos-greece

P1060935_Th by sarawallen, on Flickr


P1060927_Th by sarawallen, on Flickr


P1060797_Th by sarawallen, on Flickr


P1060857_Th by sarawallen, on Flickr


P1060864_Th by sarawallen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Christmas Tree by Isle of Sam, on Flickr


Christmassy Charlottenburg by Isle of Sam, on Flickr


Joyeux Noel by -giacomo-, on Flickr


Advent Christmas Market - Schloss Charlottenburg Berlin by Lumatic, on Flickr


Christmas Lights by Isle of Sam, on Flickr


The Victory Column by Arve Johnsen, on Flickr


----------



## Chadoh25

NICE!


----------



## Skrapebook

Ich Liebe Siegessäule! :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

Potsdamer Platz at night by njtrout_2000, on Flickr


Krähen über dem Berliner Dom 2011 by Maiwambu, on Flickr


Old vs. New by s3bsg, on Flickr


berlin_nights by Anton C., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Parlamento alemán - Berlín by albertma., on Flickr


Berlin's Kathedral by Shogun110r, on Flickr


The Cathedral at night by mouseshadows, on Flickr


Mond, Lichtkegel, Rotes Rathaus, S-Bahn by pierreee, on Flickr

i wish you Happy New Year :cheers:


----------



## Dr_Cosmo

*Happy New Year & Frohes Neues Jahr !*


----------



## christos-greece

Happy New Year Berlin :cheers:


New year 2012 by Shogun110r, on Flickr


Sony Center Berlin by phil.gallerand, on Flickr


Berlin, den 1.1.2012 by killerhippie foto, on Flickr


The Cathedral at night by mouseshadows, on Flickr


Mond, Lichtkegel, Rotes Rathaus, S-Bahn by pierreee, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Berlin Hauptbahnhof (Meinhard von Gerkan, 2006) S side night by YVR Pisces, on Flickr


Berlin Hauptbahnhof (Meinhard von Gerkan, 2006) S atrium exterior night by YVR Pisces, on Flickr


Berlin Hauptbahnhof (Meinhard von Gerkan, 2006) levels night by YVR Pisces, on Flickr


Reichstag Sylvester 2012 - EF-S10-22mm f-3.5-4.5 USM _ 13 mm _ _ 2,5 Sek. bei f - 4,0 _ ISO 200 _ Canon EOS 60D _ 01. Januar 2012 _ IMG_9397.jpg by Andreas Helke, on Flickr


Berlin nightlife by alex ktz, on Flickr


Happy New Year from East Berlin by foolishsilvia, on Flickr


----------



## Skrapebook

Finest 
City
Ever

:applause:


----------



## christos-greece

berliner dom by Images of Elsewhere, on Flickr


Berliner Weihnachtsmarkt by 5canner, on Flickr


Berlin at night by imgsplash, on Flickr


night of lights IV by stachelpferdchen, on Flickr


----------



## Dr_Cosmo

The new Berlin Brandenburg Airport under construction opens in 5 months ...






















































Source and Copyright: Berlin Airports


----------



## christos-greece

Off In The Distance by gurmeetsingh, on Flickr


Strolling By The Riechstag by gurmeetsingh, on Flickr


Riechstag Building by gurmeetsingh, on Flickr


Bundestag Building By Night by gurmeetsingh, on Flickr


At The Foot Of Brandenburg by gurmeetsingh, on Flickr


Boulevard By Bundestag by gurmeetsingh, on Flickr


----------



## Linguine

great photo updates from Berlin...:cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Thanks


----------



## Chadoh25

Great updates!


----------



## christos-greece

Berlin by Alexander Steinhof, on Flickr


Berliner Dom by night by ChiMacPh, on Flickr


Lonely Riechstag Bike by gurmeetsingh, on Flickr


Riechstag Building At Night by gurmeetsingh, on Flickr


----------



## briker

simply stunning!


----------



## Sid Vicious

Berlin is so beautiful and huge


----------



## cameronpaul

Dr_Cosmo said:


> The new Berlin Brandenburg Airport under construction opens in 5 months ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source and Copyright: Berlin Airports


The new airport looks great, far superior to that heap of shit Charles de Gaulle in Paris, one of the most depressing airports anywhere.


----------



## christos-greece

Altes Museum Berlín by R.Scene, on Flickr


23Feb12- street lights by Charlott_L, on Flickr


By night, Berlin by jacqueline.poggi, on Flickr


By night, Berlin by jacqueline.poggi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

View from Warschauer Straße by Gustaf_E, on Flickr


berlin 2012 by floffimedia, on Flickr


Night in Berlin by zkvrev, on Flickr


Berlin Dom at night by Lozula, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSC06900_HDR by Kimi Navai, on Flickr


Untitled by dadou~, on Flickr


Alte National Gallery (Berlin) by dleiva, on Flickr


Altes Museum by JUDGE DREDD76, on Flickr


----------



## Dr_Cosmo

The very latest interior developments at the Berlin Brandenburg Airport 

Only 100 days to go .....

















































































source: www.tagesspiegel.de


----------



## Linguine

wow, nice new development for Berlin...thanks for posting.


----------



## christos-greece

Brandenburg Gate Quadriga by JUDGE DREDD76, on Flickr


Reichstag Dome by JUDGE DREDD76, on Flickr


Reichstag Dome by JUDGE DREDD76, on Flickr


Brandenburg Gate by JUDGE DREDD76, on Flickr


Reichstag by JUDGE DREDD76, on Flickr


----------



## Chadoh25

COOL!


----------



## Bavarian Angelshark

:applause:



christos-greece said:


> View from Warschauer Straße by Gustaf_E, on Flickr
> 
> 
> berlin 2012 by floffimedia, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

27Feb12a-rain again by Charlott_L, on Flickr


Reichstag Dome by JUDGE DREDD76, on Flickr


Fernsehturm by night by Alberto Perdomo, on Flickr


berlin tv tower by spreephoto.de, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Warschauer Straße Night III by Gustaf_E, on Flickr


Warschauer Straße Night V by Gustaf_E, on Flickr


Mitte by iNFdesu, on Flickr


Reichstag by JUDGE DREDD76, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

29.02.2012: DB Tower by pierreee, on Flickr


Potsdamer Platz / Filmhaus by pierreee, on Flickr


monotony // #06 by // Robert Herrmann, on Flickr


Charité framed by the Paul Loebe house by Teelicht, on Flickr


----------



## Chadoh25

Great updates!


----------



## christos-greece

- edit


----------



## christos-greece

berlin tv tower by spreephoto.de, on Flickr


berlin minus 16 by spreephoto.de, on Flickr


Berlin by Der Robert, on Flickr


Berlin Skyline by Dario Cassaniti, on Flickr


----------



## Wunderknabe

Well, some good angles here, but please stop posting photos from that very last angle. 

That corner looks so crappy. Even the finest skies can't save that until that giant parking space and firewall disappear.

However, I appreciate your work, Christos. You often pick fantastic shots and keep threads alive


----------



## christos-greece

Spreelicht / Postkarte by 96dpi, on Flickr


Berlin architecture by anaadi+, on Flickr


Holocaust Memorial by Marianne Lea, on Flickr


Reichstag dome in Berlin by Tobi_2008, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Berliner Dom (1894-1905) night by YVR Pisces, on Flickr


Fernsehturm (Panorama) by Samuel Turley, on Flickr


Brandenburg Gate by Julian Dyer, on Flickr


Roll1_00000006 by :InNovember:, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Berlin, Bode Museum & Fernseheturm on Spree by night by Dmana, on Flickr


Berliner Dom (1894-1905) night by YVR Pisces, on Flickr


Berlin - Sowjetisches Ehrenmal by europeIluva, on Flickr


Berlin Gleimstrasse 1981 - 2009 by Tumbalalaika, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Berlin: Hackescher Markt by night by Erik_91NL, on Flickr


Berlin: Fernsehturm and Unter den Linden by night by Erik_91NL, on Flickr


Berlin Cathedral by CBergs, on Flickr


Spreelicht / Postkarte by 96dpi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Hasselblad 500C – C – FujiReala100 – Night Warschauer Straße I by Gustaf_E, on Flickr


Hasselblad 500C – C – FujiReala100 – Night Warschauer Strasse III by Gustaf_E, on Flickr


Hasselblad 500C – C – FujiReala100 – Night Warschauer Strasse II by Gustaf_E, on Flickr


Berlin Hauptbahnhof at night by Anthony Hevron, on Flickr


----------



## manon

Yes I love Berlin, unfortunately , i could not visit yet , thanks for the pics everyone


----------



## yabbes

das letzte bild vom hauptbahnhof ist der hammer


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by Jessica Mejias, on Flickr


Bahnhof by night by peterl1084, on Flickr


Berlin night by ltbluesoda, on Flickr


berlin night.jpg by fats2508, on Flickr


----------



## Honk

Beautiful thread!


Here are some pictures from the Mauerpark from an online article in a local newspaper (LINK: Tagespiegel). The article is related to the planned extension of the park.







































Source: http://www.tagesspiegel.de/berlin/e...erung-des-mauerparks-beschlossen/6461908.html


----------



## Honk

Source: http://www.tagesspiegel.de/berlin/ei...n/6461908.html


----------



## Chadoh25

Great updates!


----------



## christos-greece

WWF Earthhour 2012 Berlin by Earth Hour Global, on Flickr


WWF Earthhour 2012 Berlin by Earth Hour Global, on Flickr


WWF Earthhour 2012 Berlin by Earth Hour Global, on Flickr


WWF Earthhour 2012 Berlin by Earth Hour Global, on Flickr


----------



## Honk

^^ Awesome! Are those your photos?


----------



## erbse

Come on, Christos hardly ever posted own material...


But anyway, great shots


----------



## Dr_Cosmo

Only 2 months before the grand opening !

The creation of the BER 

in a time lapse ....


----------



## Skrapebook

I can´t wait to go back to Berlin this summer! :cheers:
It will be nice to see all the new finished projects like that new airport! :banana:


----------



## christos-greece

@Honk: No, there are not mine. 


Berlin view from the Schilling Brücke.  by jetezmoiauxphotos, on Flickr


View from the Reichstag by Gabludlow, on Flickr


IMG_0127 by anaadi+, on Flickr


Museum by anaadi+, on Flickr


----------



## Honk

@christos: maybe these aren't your photos, but you took the time and collected them


----------



## Avalanix

> The article is related to the planned extension of the park.


Great news!


----------



## christos-greece

Zum Reichstag gehts da lang!  by pierreee, on Flickr


Bridge to another Wolrd by toffi:xc, on Flickr


Berliner Fernsehturm, Alexanderplatz, Berlin by Nishanthe, on Flickr


TZ18 Test-Photo by pierreee, on Flickr


Berlin New Synagog by Bethie Inthesky, on Flickr


Hasselblad 500C – C – FujiReala100 – Karl Marx Straße by Gustaf_E, on Flickr


----------



## Dr_Cosmo

The Berlin Brandenburg Airport ....
































































































































































































































































































































Copyright EPA001


----------



## christos-greece

Dark Night by SpaceShoe [Learning to live with the crisis], on Flickr


Dome of the Reichstag by Frank Kehren, on Flickr


Berliner Dom, from the Reichstagsgebäude, Berlin by michaelday_bath, on Flickr


Berlin Skyline by photo-maker, on Flickr


----------



## Dr_Cosmo

BER - Berlin Brandenburg Airport Willy Brandt

Pics from 15th march:























































Mainpier









Source and Copyright: Berlin Airports (Photos by Alexander Obst and Marion Schmieding)


----------



## erbse

Nice pics, but this ain't a construction thread, eh


----------



## rychlik

del


----------



## christos-greece

Berlin skyline by spikeybwoy - Chris Kemp, on Flickr


Berliner Dom, from the Reichstagsgebäude, Berlin by michaelday_bath, on Flickr


Berlin Skyline by NigelF..., on Flickr


086#366 My hometown by IsabelFeistPhotography, on Flickr


----------



## Honk

^^ geil!


----------



## christos-greece

Brandenburg Gate by night by nikicheong, on Flickr


When Berlin Turns The Lights On by borrayretrocede, on Flickr


Spreelicht / Postkarte by 96dpi, on Flickr


Berlin in Winter from above by optikfluffel, on Flickr


----------



## Dr_Cosmo

BER - Berlin Brandenburg Airport Opens 03 June 2012



























































































Copyright: Henrik Larws


----------



## Honk

christos-greece said:


> Berlin in Winter from above by optikfluffel, on Flickr


It's a shame that the power plant spoils the view.


----------



## christos-greece

Brandenburg Tor by dgidgil, on Flickr


Berlin at night by rammidammi, on Flickr


Berlin at night by rammidammi, on Flickr


sony by trocolin, on Flickr


----------



## Tafelzwerk

Some evening mood from the government district in Berlin in square format: 









http://www.flickr.com/photos/tafelzwerk/6819374222/in/photostream


----------



## erbse

^ Really geil stuff! kay:


Some impressions from the German forum (Berlin Album):


Matt M. said:


> *Skyline
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haus der Kulturen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> *Bodemuseum*


----------



## erbse

Some more:


Matt M. said:


> *Potsdamer Platz aus anderer Perspektive - Modern Playground
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *Gendarmenmarkt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *Oberbaumbrücke*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Die kompletten Serien gibts auf meiner Page: *http://www.PictureReport.net


----------



## erbse

And some Odoaker stock 

Victory column (Siegessäule)


Odoaker said:


>


Berlin Cathedral (Berliner Dom)


Odoaker said:


>


----------



## erbse

View from Berliner Dom:


Odoaker said:


>


...


----------



## christos-greece

Desde el pebetero by Nathan Wind as Cochese, on Flickr


Coach at night by SpirosK, on Flickr


UnterDenLinden by night : Urban trees lit up II by SpirosK, on Flickr


UnterDenLinden by night : building lights / Berliner Dom by SpirosK, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

Amazing, really nice shots kay:


----------



## Chadoh25

Great photos!


----------



## christos-greece

UnterDenLinden by night : statues by SpirosK, on Flickr


Bright Night by dulife, on Flickr


AlexanderPlatz by night : Fernsehturm by SpirosK, on Flickr


Germany trip 285 by marshlight, on Flickr


----------



## Dr_Cosmo

Only one month to go .....
The Berlin Brandenburg Airport opens 03 June 2012


A BBC-Video about BER.


















Copyright Sueddeutsche


----------



## AMS guy

Berlin = :drool:


----------



## christos-greece

Dorotheenstraße, Mitte, Berlin, Germany by Lancastrian, on Flickr


Dorotheenstraße, Mitte, Berlin, Germany by Lancastrian, on Flickr


View of Dorotheenstraße, Mitte, Berlin, Germany by Lancastrian, on Flickr


Pharmakologisches Institut, Dorotheenstraße, Mitte, Berlin, Germany by Lancastrian, on Flickr


----------



## Linguine

beautiful selection of images from Berlin...:cheers:


----------



## Nando_ros

reflections by RICOW.de, on Flickr


----------



## Wunderknabe

Fantastic start to this page! I love the last shot and the very first.

Keep up the quality, guys


----------



## christos-greece

SAM_1741 by T045TBR0T, on Flickr


Untitled by Aim.1 back from Berlin, on Flickr


Warm-Cold by alexring, on Flickr


IMG_8710.jpg by georg.wohlgemuth, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Old National Gallery, Berlin by Anthony Hevron, on Flickr


Building, Berlin by Anthony Hevron, on Flickr


2012-042192 by bubbahop, on Flickr


2012-042183B by bubbahop, on Flickr


2012-042191 by bubbahop, on Flickr


----------



## Chadoh25

Great photos!


----------



## Dakaro

Very nice photos. I must go to Berlin! :cheers:


----------



## Nando_ros

Berlin by spreephoto.de, on Flickr


hauptbahnhof berlin by spreephoto.de, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Berlin Calling by think4d, on Flickr


Berlin Central Station by RICOW.de, on Flickr


Schloss Bellevue at Night by Mark Frye, on Flickr


Brandenburg Gate At Night (West Side) by Mark Frye, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

berlin by JimmyPierce, on Flickr


berlin by JimmyPierce, on Flickr


berlin by JimmyPierce, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

2012.06.05-IMG_2933 by martin_kalfatovic, on Flickr


2012.06.05-IMG_2938 by martin_kalfatovic, on Flickr


2012.06.05-IMG_2936 by martin_kalfatovic, on Flickr


Amar by romain pautrat, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Berliner Dom by chiedozie9, on Flickr


Evangelische Kirchengemeinde Prenzlauer-Berg-Nord by chiedozie9, on Flickr


Mietskaserne in Prenzlauer Berg by chiedozie9, on Flickr


Alexanderplatz by chiedozie9, on Flickr


Mietskaserne by chiedozie9, on Flickr


----------



## everywhere

^^ Vibrant images from the German capital. :cheers:


----------



## Chadoh25

Nice!


----------



## christos-greece

berlin (450 of 817)-Edit.jpg by mazzachre, on Flickr


Amar by romain pautrat, on Flickr


Funkturm by DryHundredFear, on Flickr


Good Night #Berlin #tvtower by FrequencyBerlin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by Aim.1 back from Berlin, on Flickr


Bundeskanzleramt by Achre, on Flickr


Berlin at night by coffeshopsoundtrack, on Flickr


The Immortal Man Had Calloused Hands by ChelseaL.Knowles, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

Berlin by jurip, on Flickr


Berlin by jurip, on Flickr


Berlin by jurip, on Flickr


Berlin by jurip, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Vista desde el Reichstag by guillenperez, on Flickr


berlin by Janos Balazs, on Flickr


Pfingstgruß aus Berlin by Forstamt Pankow / Berliner Forsten, on Flickr


Panorama by Forstamt Pankow / Berliner Forsten, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Berlin @Night by valentinseitz, on Flickr


street. by valentinseitz, on Flickr


horse. by valentinseitz, on Flickr


Kanzleramt in Berlin - 17.0-55.0 mm _ 55 mm _ _ 30,0 sec at f - 11 _ ISO 100 _ Canon EOS 350D DIGITAL _ Dezember 31, 2008 _ IMG_9111.jpg by Andreas Helke, on Flickr


Untitled by valentinseitz, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

Berlin #5 prescan by Thomas Birke, on Flickr


Berlin #13 prescan by Thomas Birke, on Flickr


Berlin #14 prescan by Thomas Birke, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Berlin Dom by Josethius, on Flickr


Berliner Dom by DavidSoanes, on Flickr


CNV00111 by CBourne007, on Flickr


"fan mile" in Berlin, Germany. by .Ira, on Flickr


----------



## nr23Derek

domtoren said:


> <Some really interesting old pictures of DDR Berlin>


I hope you don't mid if I put them through a little Photoshop treatment, they deserve it!























































Better? 

Derek


----------



## christos-greece

Berlin - Moltkebrücke by onnola, on Flickr


Reichstag dome by photosteve101, on Flickr


Berlin cityscape by gato-gato-gato, on Flickr


P1110250 by dayandnight2010, on Flickr


----------



## Avalanix

Wow! That's what I call a difference.


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Thank you :cheers:


----------



## Linguine

beautiful photos...:cheers:


----------



## GEwinnen

Some of my favourite paintings of the East Side Gallery:


----------



## christos-greece

startrails by spreephoto.de, on Flickr


kronprinzenbrücke by spreephoto.de, on Flickr


Brandenburger Tor by pierreee, on Flickr


Hauptbahnhof (night shot) by puterawicak, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Potsdamer Platz by marin.tomic, on Flickr


Red Signal for me... by pierreee, on Flickr


Berlin Night III by Alexander Steinhof, on Flickr


Monumento a los Judios Berlin by Hornet 18, on Flickr


Berlinen Dom by Hornet 18, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

by http://www.flickr.com/photos/mattmak/7418998722/


----------



## christos-greece

Skyline vom Dom aus_3 by Sven Herzberg, on Flickr


Skyline vom Dom aus_2 by Sven Herzberg, on Flickr


Berlin Mitte von Siegessäule_1 by Sven Herzberg, on Flickr


Panorama by alisonyoung1, on Flickr


Berlin Skyline, 4:30AM by ryanmct, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

At Night by Sebastian_F, on Flickr


Potsdamer Straße, Berlin. by wojszyca, on Flickr


Morgengewitter 28.07.2012 by pierreee, on Flickr


City Lights by Sebastian Niedlich (Grabthar), on Flickr


----------



## Dr_Cosmo

Brandnew urban developments in the German capital:

Instead of Skyscrapers, Berlin is reinventing tent accomodation


----------



## domtoren

Hauptstadt der DDR
entstanden waehrend eines Besuchs im April 1984










































































Ansichtskarte


----------



## christos-greece

Skyline vom Dom aus_4 by Sven Herzberg, on Flickr


Skyline vom Dom aus_2 by Sven Herzberg, on Flickr


Skyline vom Dom aus_1 by Sven Herzberg, on Flickr


Skyline vom Dom aus_5 by Sven Herzberg, on Flickr


----------



## Dr_Cosmo

steffen-schnur.de/


----------



## christos-greece

The Dome, Reichstag by Harlani Salim, on Flickr


Bode Museum (Berlin) by Eber&Mars, on Flickr


Reichstag by Harlani Salim, on Flickr


Friedrich the 1st by Mishta, on Flickr


Charlottenburg Palace by Mishta, on Flickr


----------



## Dr_Cosmo

© SUPERillu/Handelmann


----------



## Avalanix

East Berlin: A complete run-down

West Berlin Neukölln in 1989:


Berlin 1989 von S. Dekind auf Flickr


Berlin 1989 von S. Dekind auf Flickr


Berlin 1989 von S. Dekind auf Flickr


----------



## Avalanix

West Berlin 1989:

Berlin 1989 von S. Dekind auf Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

in Spittlmarkt by Gabriele Kahal, on Flickr


Brandeburger tor by Gabriele Kahal, on Flickr


Reichstag by Gabriele Kahal, on Flickr


towards tv tower by Gabriele Kahal, on Flickr


Postdamer Platz from Reichstag by Gabriele Kahal, on Flickr


----------



## Dr_Cosmo

New HQ of the German Federal Intelligence Service in Berlin. 
(Currently under construction.)










Modelled after a Spongebob character...










or was it Atari inspired ?


----------



## Cal_Escapee




----------



## christos-greece

Reichstag bei Nacht by Patrick Seifert Fotografie, on Flickr


Then We Take Berlin...... by LaTur, on Flickr


Night time, Berliner Dom in distance - Berlin, Germany by halkyon, on Flickr


Berlin @ Night - 8/12 by Mr Jon Rowe, on Flickr


----------



## Chadoh25

Great updates!


----------



## aljuarez

Dr_Cosmo said:


> New HQ of the German Federal Intelligence Service in Berlin.
> (Currently under construction.)
> 
> Modelled after a Spongebob character...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or was it Atari inspired ?


:lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## christos-greece

Ich hab noch einen Koffer in Berlin by Werner Kunz, on Flickr


Berlin 08 by night by hugues.begin, on Flickr


Untitled by margaret.photo, on Flickr


Weekend Club Berlin by margaret.photo, on Flickr


----------



## SkyBridge

Weekend club!


----------



## intervention

LOVE this city.


----------



## hmueller2

SkyBridge said:


> Weekend club!


this club is awesome, have been there several times


----------



## christos-greece

Berlin, memorial de l'Holocauste by Calinore, on Flickr


Berlin, memorial de l'Holocauste by Calinore, on Flickr


DSC_0564 by xlvee, on Flickr


pariser platz by xlvee, on Flickr


cloudy berlin by RICOW.de, on Flickr


----------



## Dr_Cosmo

Katholische Herz Jesu Kirche (Church) in Prenzlauer Berg !


----------



## christos-greece

Spreetheater by Florian Stelzer, on Flickr


Grundgesetz 2012 by Florian Stelzer, on Flickr


Fernsehturm I by Florian Stelzer, on Flickr


Fernsehturm II by Florian Stelzer, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

^^ Very nice updates


----------



## Chadoh25

Tolle Bilder!


----------



## christos-greece

Unten den Linden HDR by Ken Zirkel, on Flickr


Gewitter 21.08.2012 by pierreee, on Flickr


Gewitter 21.08.2012 by pierreee, on Flickr


_M401931 by michele cuoghi costantini, on Flickr


_M401914 by michele cuoghi costantini, on Flickr


Reichstag dome (V) by NataliaNavajas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Deutschland - Berlin - Karl-Marx Allee by Thierry B, on Flickr


Siegessaeule - Victory Column by luciwest, on Flickr


Berlin Skyline: Reichstag, TV Tower, Brandenburg Gate by luciwest, on Flickr


cloudy berlin by RICOW.de, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Holzmarktstraße, Berlin by philschumann, on Flickr


James-Simon-Park, Berlin by philschumann, on Flickr


Max-Beer-Straße, Berlin by philschumann, on Flickr


Berlin Hauptbahnhof 4 by WeatherMaker, on Flickr


Skyline of Berlin by WebSebBerlin, on Flickr


----------



## Xorcist

christos-greece said:


> Grundgesetz 2012 by Florian Stelzer, on Flickr


BTW this is our constituion (as we call it "Grundgesetz" which means "Basic Law for the Federal Republic Of Germany" )


----------



## Linguine

superb images from Berlin...:cheers:


----------



## Nando_ros

The Red One.. by Shogun110r, on Flickr


Potsdamer Platz II by Shogun110r, on Flickr


Berlin Sky Light by Shogun110r, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Bode Museum by manganite, on Flickr


cloudy berlin by RICOW.de, on Flickr


Berlin, Friedrichstraße by manganite, on Flickr


Inside the Reichstag Dome by Ken Zirkel, on Flickr


Skyline @Berlin by Pixopolitan, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

Berlin from the Victory Column by IanGood, on Flickr


----------



## Dr_Cosmo

*BERLIN SKYLINE *











Copyright Fotocommunity


























































copyright thorsten schnur










copyright Begemann








http://www.lemonpage.de/Fotoseiten/brandenburger-tor-fotos.html

by lunamtra, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Berlin - Dom by Rolandito., on Flickr


Berlin, Neue Nationalgalerie (New National Gallery) by f1dot8 (Markus), on Flickr


by night by piwiyan, on Flickr


Berlin - Gendarmenmarkt by Rolandito., on Flickr


Skyline Berlin zur Blauen Stunde by claudecastor, on Flickr


Skyline @Berlin by Pixopolitan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

skyline #berlin by Der Toco, on Flickr


Berlin Skyline by DavidRHScott, on Flickr


Skyline Berlin zur Blauen Stunde by claudecastor, on Flickr


Berlin by Petit Group, on Flickr


----------



## eddeux

Beautiful Berlin.:cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

Speakers Corner Berlin 2012 by BritishCouncil_Germany, on Flickr


cycling on wet roads by sdimitris, on Flickr


Skyline am Gendarmenmarkt Berlin by pa2cal, on Flickr


IMG_1763-99-6 by Arquiette, on Flickr


IMG_1757-98-5 by Arquiette, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Pariser Platz by Knause, on Flickr


Reichstagsgebäude Berlin by Knause, on Flickr


Spreeufer by Knause, on Flickr


Reichstagskuppel, Berlin by PaulB1985, on Flickr


----------



## TimothyR

Siegessäule said:


> The amazing REICHSTAG! :uh:


Yes, The Reichstag is amazing. I was overwhelmed when I visited it.


----------



## Chadoh25

Love the night photos!


----------



## TimothyR

Are the plans to rebuild the Stadtschloss still in place? 

That will be an impressive and massive accomplishment based on the photos I have seen of the original. Where would it be in relation to the Cathedral? When I am able to return to Berlin I would like to see the progress, if it is still going to be rebuilt.


----------



## Tiaren

^^
The groundworks have already startet on the site of the Castle.  It will be called "Humboldt-Forum" though.


----------



## erbse

TimothyR said:


> Are the plans to rebuild the Stadtschloss still in place?


Please check this thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1390928


----------



## TimothyR

Tiaren said:


> ^^
> The groundworks have already startet on the site of the Castle.  It will be called "Humboldt-Forum" though.





erbse said:


> Please check this thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1390928


Thank you very much for your help. :cheers1:


----------



## TimothyR

miau said:


> ^^ this is the broad avenue 'Unter den Linden'
> 
> it is difficult to find pictures from the same angle
> 
> old:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> during the east-west conflict:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new :


Berlin reminded me of New York City in this area of the Unter den Linden - the wide boulevard and the buildings and the sense of excitement and energy. Something about the design is similar to New York.

It is a fascinating city. And the climate is wonderful - I like the clear, clean fresh air.


----------



## Nando_ros

Tribute to the old Berlin...


http://www.flickr.com/photos/bismarckstiftung/7936659846/


http://www.flickr.com/photos/bismarckstiftung/7936667254/


http://www.flickr.com/photos/bismarckstiftung/7465792434/


http://www.flickr.com/photos/bismarckstiftung/7892249272/


http://www.flickr.com/photos/bismarckstiftung/7892253188/


http://www.flickr.com/photos/bismarckstiftung/7871769366/


http://www.flickr.com/photos/bismarckstiftung/7878381012/


----------



## Lockett392




----------



## christos-greece

IMGP0327 by seba0815, on Flickr


IMGP0323 by seba0815, on Flickr


Deutschland - Berlin - Karl-Marx Allee by Thierry B, on Flickr


Bundestag by MJ Nah, on Flickr


Bundestag. by MJ Nah, on Flickr


----------



## Erik_91

Hi all. I've followed this topic for a long, long time and have seen many beautiful pictures, thanks for that! Now it's time to show a few pictures from my last visit to Berlin. If you like them, I can post some more. All pictures are made by me.

Bahnhof Grunewald: Gleis 17









Potsdam: Holländisches Viertel









Potsdam: Belvedere auf dem Pfingstberg









Potsdam: Ruinenberg









Kreuzberg: Street-Yoga









Ku'damm: Swissôtel









Ku'damm: Zoofenster


----------



## christos-greece

Deutschland - Berlin - Friedrichshain-Kreuzberg by Thierry B, on Flickr


Deutschland - Berlin - Mitte - Le C/O Berlin by Thierry B, on Flickr


Paul Löbe Haus mit Reichstag by A.Schauervilla, on Flickr


Skyline Jannowitzbrücke 2 by claudecastor, on Flickr


Skyline Berlin by Phil. Wendler, on Flickr


----------



## Ludi




----------



## Ludi




----------



## Ludi




----------



## Ludi

Cosmopolitan Party-City Berlin


----------



## christos-greece

edit


----------



## Skrapebook

^^

Sorry cg but those are pics from the former capital of Europe... 
This thread is about the metropolis on the Spree river kay:


----------



## christos-greece

^^ I deleted them 


Early Winter by puterawicak, on Flickr


Berlin Skyline by briandillon1946, on Flickr


Reichstag Building. Atrium. Berlin by briandillon1946, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Galeries Lafayette Berlin by marin.tomic, on Flickr


Brandenburg Tor by Demis de Haan, on Flickr


Olympiastadion, Berlin Germany by ynysforgan_jack, on Flickr


Berliner Dom, Mitte, Berlin, Germany by ynysforgan_jack, on Flickr


----------



## Spurdo

wrong post


----------



## christos-greece

@Ludi: Great, very nice photos ...and thank you very much for your likes. :cheers:


----------



## Fabri88

A question: is the Festival Of Lights held every year in October?


----------



## Spurdo

Berlin skyline Fernsehturm by Manuel.A.69, on Flickr


Berlin skyline by Manuel.A.69, on Flickr


Berlin Skyline Mitte by Manuel.A.69, on Flickr


Berlin Potsdamer Platz by Manuel.A.69, on Flickr


Berlin Potsdamer Platz by Manuel.A.69, on Flickr


Berlin Potsdamer Platz by Manuel.A.69, on Flickr

more here: http://www.flickr.com/photos/manuel69/8282084282/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece

Night Approaches the Gendarmenmarkt by Aubrey Stoll, on Flickr


Berlin at Night by pejko711, on Flickr


breitscheidplatz by Sebastian Murrer, on Flickr


Oberbaumbrücke by Krueger_Martin, on Flickr


----------



## Wunderknabe

Fabri88 said:


> A question: is the Festival Of Lights held every year in October?


Yes.


----------



## Nando_ros

breitscheidplatz por Sebastian Murrer, en Flickr


Tv Tower in Berlín por fontky123, en Flickr


U-Bhf. Senefelder Platz #VII por Alexander Rentsch, en Flickr


Berlin por brendan ó, en Flickr


Oranienstraße por Alexander Rentsch, en Flickr


Warschauer Brücke por William Veder, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Berliner Dom by Krueger_Martin, on Flickr


Berlin @ Night (I) by manuela.martin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Berlin at Night by asobb, on Flickr


Dom by funkead, on Flickr


Ohne Spitze by funkead, on Flickr


----------



## erbse

Oberbaumbrücke, connecting the former East (Friedrichshain) with the West (Kreuzberg):









Source


U-Bahn station Schlesisches Tor in Berlin-Kreuzberg, close to the Oberbaumbrücke:









Source


----------



## christos-greece

Berlin-1 by JohannesK86, on Flickr


Mendelsson-Bartholdy-Park by Krueger_Martin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Berlin night rush by thomas b. peter, on Flickr


Berliner Dom at night - Berlin by lwirsing, on Flickr


----------



## Ludi




----------



## Ludi




----------



## Ludi

© Fersy


----------



## Ludi




----------



## Ludi




----------



## Ludi




----------



## Ludi




----------



## Nando_ros

Berlin por neunzehn80, en Flickr


Berlin por neunzehn80, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Berlin - NIghts by rileydoyleevans, on Flickr


Berlin by grocap, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Berlin by JohannesK86, on Flickr


Berlin by JohannesK86, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

scroll *---->*


Eisige Spree por Krueger_Martin, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Bode Museum by Jetstream200, on Flickr


berlin on the rocks by spreephoto.de, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

PLH again by Philipp Götze, on Flickr


PLH by Philipp Götze, on Flickr


----------



## Skrapebook

ICH LIEBE B*E*R*L*I*N :bow:


----------



## christos-greece

Festival of Lights 2012 by Inevitable Buh, on Flickr


Festival of Lights 2012 by Inevitable Buh, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Festival of Lights 2012 by Inevitable Buh, on Flickr


alex by Sebastian Murrer, on Flickr


Deutscher Dom / Německá katedrála by Jan Prax, on Flickr


----------



## Los Earth

Congrats on 300,000 views


----------



## FoolFulla

Germany - reminds me of those times when I worked at FXDirect back in Berlin :')


----------



## christos-greece

Pergamonmuseum by Equilense, on Flickr


Museumsinsel by Equilense, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

project365-16 by Sonnenwut, on Flickr


Xroads by chefkoch, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

Berlin, Schloßbrücke por Foooootoooos, en Flickr


Neopan400Aculux47 (2) por Photodendron, en Flickr


Bode-Museum por atomhirsch, en Flickr


Alte Nationalgalerie por RICOW.de, en Flickr


----------



## UrbanMyth

Nando_ros said:


> Berlin, Schloßbrücke por Foooootoooos, en Flickr
> 
> 
> Neopan400Aculux47 (2) por Photodendron, en Flickr
> 
> 
> Bode Museum por RICOW.de, en Flickr
> 
> 
> Alte Nationalgalerie por RICOW.de, en Flickr


STUNNING! :cheers: Thank you for sharing!


----------



## christos-greece

bad Omen ? by werner boehm *, on Flickr


Reenactors on the Pariser Platz by Poul-Werner, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DonBikes.com by Poul-Werner, on Flickr


Pariser Platz by Poul-Werner, on Flickr


IMG_2668 by GGVogman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Siegessaule at night by rfarrarons, on Flickr


Brandenburg Gate, Berlin by rfarrarons, on Flickr


Fernsehturm by Ø-d, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Berlin Siegessaule at night by rfarrarons, on Flickr


Kurfürstendam - Berlin by Poul-Werner, on Flickr


----------



## Tiaren

Nando_ros and Christos-Greece, awesome finds!


----------



## Tiaren

Okay, let me share some as well:


Unter den Linden | Unter den Linden Boulevard (2) by visitBerlin, on Flickr


Weihnachtlicher Kurfürstendamm | Kurfürstendamm at Christmas time (3) by visitBerlin, on Flickr


Friedrichstraße, Berlin-Mitte by visitBerlin, on Flickr


Silvester am Brandenburger Tor | New Year's Eve at Brandenburg Gate (2) by visitBerlin, on Flickr


----------



## Ludi

Here some pics made by myself of "Wedding", one of Berlins borough´s with lots of emigrant´s.

This borough will be one of the next getting gentrify:














































my own pics, ©Ludi


----------



## Ludi

Prenzlauer Berg was yesterday:










Anno 1874:




























my own pics, ©Ludi


----------



## Ludi

my own pics, ©Ludi


----------



## Ludi

my own pics, ©Ludi


----------



## Ludi

my own pics, ©Ludi


----------



## Ludi

:drool: :master:

Fantastic corner, Berlin should rebuild more "Gründerzeitbauten".

my own pics, ©Ludi


----------



## Chadoh25

Those apartments are amazing! So lovely! I wish we had something like that here in Columbus.


----------



## christos-greece

Berlin - Friedrichshain at night 1 by valentin.vago, on Flickr


Schlossplatz, Berlin (formerly Marx-Engels Square) by f1dot8 (Markus Lehr), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Ka-De-We - Berlin by Poul-Werner, on Flickr


Ka-De-We - Berlin by Poul-Werner, on Flickr


----------



## Twister2010

Berlin :cheers:


----------



## nicdel

© nicdel


----------



## christos-greece

Cityscape Berlin by ISO_500, on Flickr


Early Winter by puterawicak, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Sony Center, Berlin by rkc62, on Flickr


Museumsinsel by Equilense, on Flickr


----------



## Chadoh25

^^ LOVE that last photo!


----------



## Nando_ros

Berlin Citylife Skyline por MatthiasDynamic, en Flickr


Berlin Friedrichstraße sunrise por stephan.kaftanski, en Flickr


Berlin por JohannesK86, en Flickr


Berlin por JohannesK86, en Flickr


----------



## Ludi

©Ludi


----------



## christos-greece

Berlin night rush by thomas b. peter, on Flickr


Potsdamer Platz by Matt Silvan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Berlin Skyline by briandillon1946, on Flickr


Kanzleramt by meerschweinchensuppe, on Flickr


Hauptbahnhof by meerschweinchensuppe, on Flickr


----------



## Chadoh25

Everytime I look at this thread it makes me want to visit even more!


----------



## Tiaren

Yeah, great work here! Though I wished, there was a little more variation, than just Potsdamer Platz, Alexanderplatz and the government district over and over. 

Berlin is huge and has so much interesting to offer. For example beautiful parks and gardens:


Medieval cascade by Petit Groupe, on Flickr


Herbst in Berlin | Autumn in Berlin by visitBerlin, on Flickr


Zoologischer Garten | Zoological Garden by visitBerlin, on Flickr


Schlossgarten Charlottenburg | Park at Charlottenburg Palace by visitBerlin, on Flickr


Rudolph-Wilde-Park, Berlin-Schöneberg by visitBerlin, on Flickr


Botanischer Garten | Botanical Gardens (2) by visitBerlin, on Flickr


Rüdesheimer Platz, Berlin-Wilmersdorf by visitBerlin, on Flickr


Neues Museum by visitBerlin, on Flickr


Ludwigkirchplatz by TinusinBerlijn, on Flickr


Bürgerpark in Pankow, Berlin by steffen.rentsch, on Flickr


----------



## Chadoh25

^^ Sehr Schön! Danke für die tolle Bilder!


----------



## christos-greece

BERLIN 2010 pic387 by streamer020nl, on Flickr


BERLIN 2010 pic383 by streamer020nl, on Flickr


BERLIN 2010 pic382 by streamer020nl, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Brandenburg Gate in Berlin, Germany by Antonius Pixel Bear, on Flickr


BERLIN 2010 pic373 by streamer020nl, on Flickr


BERLIN 2010 pic372 by streamer020nl, on Flickr


----------



## Tiaren

Snowy Berlin:


Schloss Bellevue | Bellevue Palace by visitBerlin, on Flickr


Berliner doom by Lars K. Christensen, on Flickr


Weihnachtsmarkt am Richardplatz | Christmas Market on Richardplatz by visitBerlin, on Flickr


Weihnachtlicher Kurfürstendamm | Kurfürstendamm at Christmas time (2) by visitBerlin, on Flickr


Udsigt fra baren på toppen af Soho House by Lars K. Christensen, on Flickr


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica

Tiaren said:


> Medieval cascade by Petit Groupe, on Flickr


This one looks like straight out of some old German fairy tale :cheers:


----------



## Tiaren

You are right! 

That is by the way the *Kreuzberg National Monument* designed by Schinkel and dedicated to the defeat of Napoleon. It's located above *Viktoria Park*.


8790 Viktoriapark by golli43, on Flickr


Nationaldenkmal auf dem Kreuzberg by Lord Helmchen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Reichstag by night (Berlin) by armxesde, on Flickr


Branderburger Tor by night (Berlin) by armxesde, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Berlin - Alexanderplatz by kaiowana, on Flickr


Berlin_By_Night_02 by Alf Igel, on Flickr


Brandenburg Gate, Berlin 2012 by Easy Traveler, on Flickr


----------



## Dr_Cosmo

BTW, there is a great SSC subforum with all new Berlin related projects.....









Heise.de


----------



## Tiaren

Paris, Rome, Vienna...? Nope, were still in* Berlin*!


Bode museum by Alex Cican, on Flickr


_MLF6082_3_4_ Berlin Cathedral by perth45, on Flickr


IMG_9853 by Yshmael, on Flickr


Berlin Bodemuseum by david.bank (www.david-bank.com), on Flickr


Friedrichstrabe弗里德里希大街 by INTess, on Flickr


Blick nach oben [ ] by sunnybille, on Flickr


photo - Berlin - Gendarmenmarkt roof inhabitants by Jassy-50, on Flickr


5691w Berggruen Charlottenburg by ostwestfoto, on Flickr


Akazien Str. by TinusinBerlijn, on Flickr


Friedrichswerder Church by <ChristiaN/>, on Flickr


Berlin Blue Hour by david.bank (www.david-bank.com), on Flickr


Untitled by zozma*, on Flickr


Berlin_RoyalLibr_20120623_011214 by vinnewage, on Flickr


Detail of Schloßbrücke, Berlin-Mitte, Germany by Ministry, on Flickr


Unter den Linden Lights by Dietrich Bojko Photographie, on Flickr


----------



## Chadoh25

^^ Awesome!


----------



## Сталин

Nice Berlin!


----------



## christos-greece

Berlin by Phil. Wendler, on Flickr


Berlin - Wedding skyline by hpulling, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

20121222 Berlin by JanSenderek, on Flickr


Berlin - Potsdamer Platz by kenny mccartney, on Flickr


Berlin skyline Fernsehturm by Manuel.A.69, on Flickr


----------



## Tiaren

Berlin's fanciest square, *Gendarmenmarkt*:


Konzerthaus Berlin by marvelgulp, on Flickr


Konzerthaus Berlin by marvelgulp, on Flickr


Konzerthaus Berlin and Deutscher Dom by marvelgulp, on Flickr


----------



## Chadoh25

^^ Awesome photos!


----------



## skyscraper03

Wow, Thanks for sharing the great photos!
I didn't realize Germany has been in fact in Europe! 
(I thought it's on some advanced planet of cleanness and healthy economy):lol:


----------



## Nando_ros

Museum für Kommunikation | Museum of Communication (1) por visitBerlin, en Flickr


Berlin Mohrenkolonnaden 1787 por Wolfsraum, en Flickr


Neues Museum (1) por visitBerlin, en Flickr


Savignyplatz, Berlin-Charlottenburg por visitBerlin, en Flickr


Berlin Nikolaiviertel Knoblauchhaus 1761 por Wolfsraum, en Flickr


Berlin Museum für Naturkunde por Wolfsraum, en Flickr


Yorckschlösschen, Berlin-Kreuzberg por visitBerlin, en Flickr


----------



## emyrr3096

Nando_ros said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/visitberlin/8426845188/
> Museum für Kommunikation | Museum of Communication (1) por visitBerlin, en Flickr
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/wolf-rabe/8411890742/
> Berlin Mohrenkolonnaden 1787 por Wolfsraum, en Flickr
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/visitberlin/8425752933/
> Neues Museum (1) por visitBerlin, en Flickr
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/visitberlin/8422236443/
> Savignyplatz, Berlin-Charlottenburg por visitBerlin, en Flickr
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/wolf-rabe/6948590670/
> Berlin Nikolaiviertel Knoblauchhaus 1761 por Wolfsraum, en Flickr
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/wolf-rabe/5309634106/
> Berlin Museum für Naturkunde por Wolfsraum, en Flickr
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/visitberlin/8422234975/
> Yorckschlösschen, Berlin-Kreuzberg por visitBerlin, en Flickr


Thanks for sharing herekay:


----------



## christos-greece

Brandenburger Tor beim Festival of Lights in Berlin by D.ST., on Flickr


Potsdamer Platz Berlin by D.ST., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Berliner Dom beim Festival of Lights by D.ST., on Flickr


Unter den Linden mit Blick auf das Brandenburger Tor by D.ST., on Flickr


Watching Life by ArielAmaury, on Flickr


----------



## Tiaren

Siegessäule | Victory Column by visitBerlin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Berlin,Germany by JDHuang, on Flickr


Berlin,Germany by JDHuang, on Flickr


Berlin,Germany by JDHuang, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Berlin,Germany by JDHuang, on Flickr


Berlin,Germany by JDHuang, on Flickr


----------



## balthazar

Tiaren said:


> Siegessäule | Victory Column by visitBerlin, on Flickr


:cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

Berlin_2012 (5) by GJV Photo, on Flickr


Berlin_2012 (4) by GJV Photo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Berlin_2012 (53) by GJV Photo, on Flickr


Berlin_2012 (51) by GJV Photo, on Flickr


Berlin_2012 (52) by GJV Photo, on Flickr


----------



## Chadoh25

Great photos!


----------



## christos-greece

West Berlin view by frederiktogsverd.com, on Flickr


East Berlin view by frederiktogsverd.com, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

über den dächern von berlin by spreephoto.de, on Flickr


Schlossplatz, Berlin (formerly Marx-Engels Square) by f1dot8 (Markus Lehr), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Brandenburger Tor by Kee-V, on Flickr


Konzerthaus Berlin by frederiktogsverd.com, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Gendarmenmarkt and the French Cathedral by frederiktogsverd.com, on Flickr


Deutches Historisches Museum by frederiktogsverd.com, on Flickr


World Clock by night by frederiktogsverd.com, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Banhof Hackescher Markt in Berlin by sebastian.kleine, on Flickr


Waldorf Astoria Hotel Berlin by Corinna Witt, on Flickr


Waldorf Astoria Hotel Berlin by Corinna Witt, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

WP_000223 by sherihane19, on Flickr


Berlin night skyline by Tom Weatherley, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Berlin Night V by Alexander Steinhof, on Flickr


Tiergarten II by Alexander Steinhof, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Reichstag Dome / Berlin, Germany (2013) by Stephan Rebernik, on Flickr


Reichstag Dome / Berlin, Germany (2013) by Stephan Rebernik, on Flickr


Reichstag Dome / Berlin, Germany (2013) by Stephan Rebernik, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Berlin's Molecule Man by mystrg, on Flickr


Berlin - Festival of Lights by Erol Pohlreich, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Berlin @ Night by Skley, on Flickr


Reichstag Dome / Berlin, Germany (2013) by Stephan Rebernik, on Flickr


Reichstag Dome / Berlin, Germany (2013) by Stephan Rebernik, on Flickr


----------



## Chadoh25

Thanks for the updates Christos!


----------



## TimothyR

christos-greece said:


> Berliner Dom beim Festival of Lights by D.ST., on Flickr
> 
> 
> Unter den Linden mit Blick auf das Brandenburger Tor by D.ST., on Flickr
> 
> 
> Watching Life by ArielAmaury, on Flickr


I have visited these sections of Berlin - very impressive and varied scenes.


----------



## TimothyR

Tiaren said:


> Berlin's fanciest square, *Gendarmenmarkt*:
> 
> 
> Konzerthaus Berlin by marvelgulp, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Konzerthaus Berlin by marvelgulp, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Konzerthaus Berlin and Deutscher Dom by marvelgulp, on Flickr


Beautiful!


----------



## Nando_ros

Brandenburger Tor bei beginnenden Sprühregen | Brandenburger Gate By Inceptive Drizzling Rain por Grauwinkel Photography, en Flickr


Winter in Berlin por Dietrich Bojko Photographie, en Flickr


Alte Nationalgalerie por Dietrich Bojko Photographie, en Flickr


Berlin #32 prescan por Thomas Birke, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

im ganzen by HerrBohn, on Flickr


sunset over Berlin by sixthofdecember, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Cityscape Berlin by ISO_500, on Flickr


Early Winter by puterawicak, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

flickr_Upload-1.jpg by Photo-LA, on Flickr


flickr_Upload-2.jpg by Photo-LA, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Berlin by -CrimsonDoll-, on Flickr


Berlin by -CrimsonDoll-, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Berlín, Germany. by Mrs. Lowla, on Flickr


P1060818 by CyberFaust, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

P1020646 by CyberFaust, on Flickr


Berlin Fernsehturm at night by Kiwi John, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Berlin, night mood. by fx974, on Flickr


Untitled by losing focus, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Berlin Rathaus at night by Kiwi John, on Flickr


Brandenburger Tor by dl7auq, on Flickr


Brandenburger Tor by dl7auq, on Flickr


----------



## Ludi




----------



## christos-greece

Potsdamer Platz by The L World, on Flickr


Rotes Rathaus by Jonny__B_Kirchhain, on Flickr


----------



## extrawelt

quell by Krueger_Martin


----------



## extrawelt

quell by sugart2008


----------



## extrawelt

quell by renovatio ignis


----------



## extrawelt

quell by MatthiasDynamic

:cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

Skyline Berlin by claudecastor, on Flickr


View of Potsdamer Platz by frederiktogsverd.com, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Berlin skyline from U train by _HerbPrz, on Flickr


Berlin skyline from Bundestag by _HerbPrz, on Flickr


Berlin skyline by Tommaso Buquicchio, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

Berlin Sunset Skyline por MatthiasDynamic, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Green Sails by Shoeven, on Flickr


Vrij thema by FotoClub ReCreate, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Sony Center by Toni Kaarttinen, on Flickr


Potsdamer Platz by Toni Kaarttinen, on Flickr


Alexanderplatz by Toni Kaarttinen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by miriess, on Flickr


Brandenburger Tor by night by HJ Foto's, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Underground Potzdammer Platz by HJ Foto's, on Flickr


Berlin by night by HJ Foto's, on Flickr


Reichstag by HJ Foto's, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Luci e magie lungo la Sprea - Berlin by AlbPar, on Flickr


Verso Alexanderplatz by AlbPar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Siegessäule by Krueger_Martin, on Flickr


Waiting by Krueger_Martin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Fujifilm X100S Testshot, JPG out of Cam by Spiegelpixel, on Flickr


Fujifilm X100S Testshot, JPG out of Cam by Spiegelpixel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

03_20_berlin_283 by Gereon Zwosta, on Flickr


Untitled by since_1985, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

Berlin - PostdammerPlaz por Tommaso Buquicchio, en Flickr


Bahnviadukt por Marc Godorr, en Flickr


*** por colourisbullshit, en Flickr


Berlin por -CrimsonDoll-, en Flickr


Volksbühne Berlin por david.bank (www.david-bank.com), en Flickr


mitten in Berlin por Rudolf Speth, en Flickr


frankfurter tor por Winfried Veil, en Flickr


Sonnenuntergang über Berlin por claudecastor, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Berlin_20130320_0171 by nwyrktodd, on Flickr


Berlin_20130320_0169 by nwyrktodd, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Berlin_20130320_0174 by nwyrktodd, on Flickr


Berlin_20130320_0175 by nwyrktodd, on Flickr


Berlin_20130320_0166 by nwyrktodd, on Flickr


----------



## Chadoh25

^^ Nice!


----------



## christos-greece

Berlin_20130322_0095 by nwyrktodd, on Flickr


Berlin_20130322_0092 by nwyrktodd, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Berlin_20130322_0091 by nwyrktodd, on Flickr


Berlin_20130322_0084 by nwyrktodd, on Flickr


Berlin_20130322_0089 by nwyrktodd, on Flickr


----------



## DS-19

kay:

Wonderful Christos, you are everywhere and always with the best pics :cheers:

.


----------



## Ludi

Wannsee / Schwanenwerder:










Charlottenburg










Siemensstadt:










Potsdam - Neues Palais:










Tropical Island:










©: Fotos-aus-der-luft.de / Holger Mombrei


----------



## Nando_ros

Berlin's Finest ! por claudecastor, en Flickr


Blue VS Red over Berlin por claudecastor, en Flickr


Regierungsviertel Berlin 60mm Makro Panorama por claudecastor, en Flickr


Angie's castle. por Johannes P., en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Berliner Dom and Berlin Fernsehturm - Berlin by Glyn Lowe Photoworks, on Flickr


Berliner Dom and Berlin Fernsehturm - Berlin by Glyn Lowe Photoworks, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Berlin at night by FotoHoej.dk, on Flickr


Blue VS Red over Berlin by claudecastor, on Flickr


----------



## Ludi

lot of doubleposts here, like the last pic.


----------



## Chadoh25

Love the one of Berlin from above!


----------



## christos-greece

Berlin Skyline 3 by Tommaso Buquicchio, on Flickr


skyline. by Johannes P., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

View on the River Spree and skyline Berlin by Mark Meijrink, on Flickr


Moon over Berlin and Gendarmenmarkt by frederiktogsverd.com, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Berlin21_Night03 by FilipBlog, on Flickr


Berlin21_Night12 by FilipBlog, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Berlin21_Night10 by FilipBlog, on Flickr


Fernsehturm & Rotes Rathaus by [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Welcome to Berlin by duesentrieb, on Flickr


Here comes Berlin by B.Romain, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Blog-Berlin-March13-033-EDT-CRP by Reza Masoudi, on Flickr


Potsdamer Platz by Georgie McLaughlin, on Flickr


----------



## Ludi

Carl-Von-Ossitzky-Gymnasium Pankow:









Rathaus Pankow:



Bilder von mir, ©Ludi


----------



## Kingofthehill

A city like no other.


----------



## TimothyR

Ludi said:


> Carl-Von-Ossitzky-Gymnasium Pankow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rathaus Pankow:
> 
> 
> 
> Bilder von mir, ©Ludi


Stately and imposing. I like these very much.


----------



## christos-greece

Brandenburger Tor in Berlin by D.ST., on Flickr


U-Bahnhof Brandenburger Tor Berlin by D.ST., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

berlin @ night by baaaliii, on Flickr


berlin @ night by baaaliii, on Flickr


berlin @ night by baaaliii, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Berlin, April 2013 by Code20Photog, on Flickr


Berlin, April 2013 by Code20Photog, on Flickr


Berlin, April 2013 by Code20Photog, on Flickr


----------



## erbse

Berlin-Treptow War Memorial:

Ehrenmal Berlin Treptow von Marc Godorr auf Flickr


----------



## erbse

Berlin, Potsdamer Place von voodoo2me auf Flickr


----------



## erbse

...


----------



## erbse

Gendarmenmarkt in 1991:


Bild_3 von judith74 auf Flickr


----------



## erbse

Airforce Museum in Gatow:


Luftaufklärung die Zweite  von Marc Godorr auf Flickr


----------



## erbse

Tempelhof Airport, first modern international airport of the world:


Tempelhofer Flughafen Flugfeld von Marc Godorr auf Flickr


----------



## erbse

Bugging devices of the Yanks built on top of the Teufelsberg, the 2nd biggest mountain of Berlin that was created by debris from WW2 (typical "Schuttberg"):


Abhöranlage Berlin Teufelsberg von Marc Godorr auf Flickr


----------



## erbse

Fehrbellin Square with the state archives:


Fehrbelliner Platz Bundesarchiv u. Bezirksamt von Marc Godorr auf Flickr


----------



## erbse

Potsdamer Platz, Reichstag in the back:


Potsdamer Platz Reichstag Charite und noch mehr... von Marc Godorr auf Flickr


----------



## erbse

"Wolkenriegel" (cloud bar), an office building:


Wolkenriegel von Marc Godorr auf Flickr


----------



## erbse

Bode-Museum:


Bode-Museum von Marc Godorr auf Flickr


----------



## erbse

Berliner Dom:


Spreeufer von Marc Godorr auf Flickr


----------



## erbse

Berlin TV Tower:


Fernsehturm Berlin Alexanderplatz von Marc Godorr auf Flickr



Have a geil day everyone!


----------



## Nando_ros

Great photos!! Increasingly incredible Berlin.


----------



## Ludi

TimothyR said:


> What is this building? It is a beauty.


This building is part of the "Bundestag" / "office/administrative building" ... Luisenstraße 32-34.


----------



## christos-greece

Potsdamer Platz Night. by Jake Hancock Photography, on Flickr


2013-04-15-1554 by fzurell, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

2013-04-15-1547 by fzurell, on Flickr


Berlin's color night by Viet Hung 2013, on Flickr


----------



## TimothyR

Ludi said:


> This building is part of the "Bundestag" / "office/administrative building" ... Luisenstraße 32-34.


Thanks


----------



## christos-greece

Bode Museum Nacht by mit_handkuss, on Flickr


Hauptbahnhof Berlin bei Nacht (2013) by Skley, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

potsdamer platz by el_mo, on Flickr


the berliner night by el_mo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

The Brandenburg Gate, Berlin by Econet, on Flickr


Berlin-129 by ChrisL12000, on Flickr


Berlin-128 by ChrisL12000, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Berlin by ChrisL12000, on Flickr


Berlin-86 by ChrisL12000, on Flickr


Berlin-80 by ChrisL12000, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Our secretary General meeting German President Gauck by European Federalist Party, on Flickr


Humans of Berlin by Danielle.Bloxsom, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Humans of Berlin by Danielle.Bloxsom, on Flickr


Berlin 2013 by bek010, on Flickr


----------



## singoone

Berlin is really an amazing city, I´ve been there once and I really loved the atmosphere. I hope I´ll pay a visit to Berlin once more someday. Anyway here are a few great pics from flickr of this unique european metropolis. :cheers2:


Berlin Skyline.jpg by leolumix, on Flickr


berlin_20130420_su by nsimn, on Flickr


Sunset 19.04.2013 by pierreee, on Flickr


Berlin Osthafen Panorama by claudecastor, on Flickr


As time goes by by RosLol, on Flickr

....and some nature. 

Untitled by eulenteller, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Berlin 4 by [email protected], on Flickr


Berlin 3 by [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Berlin 1 by [email protected], on Flickr


Berlin 2 by [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Berlin 2012 by Jef Vincent, on Flickr


Berlin, Germany by jhunt61, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Reichstag Dome [Sunset Interior] by emptyseas, on Flickr


Tree in Berlin by -LucaM- Photography WWW.LUCAMOGLIA.IT, on Flickr


----------



## Linguine

amazing, just watched the movie "Downfall" with massive destruction all around during the last war and now these photos, a testament indeed to a great nation. :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Thanks for your comment


----------



## Nando_ros

Magic Berlin por CONTROTONO, en Flickr


Berlin-Mitte (1) por visitBerlin, en Flickr


Sunset 20.04.2013 por pierreee, en Flickr


Berlin_20130418_0347 por Alessandro Gherardi, en Flickr


Brandenburg Gate por emptyseas, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_5903 copy by Steven A.J.B., on Flickr


Reichstagsgebäude by -LucaM- Photography WWW.LUCAMOGLIA.IT, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

20130429-DSC_2129.jpg by Florian Boillot, on Flickr


20130429-DSC_2166.jpg by Florian Boillot, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Berlin TV Tower. by Jake Hancock Photography, on Flickr


Berlin Sky by puterawicak, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Space Invaders 3 by puterawicak, on Flickr


Gaslight and Gas Lamps in Berlin, GERMANY by europanostra, on Flickr


Blog-Berlin-March13-033-EDT-CRP by Reza Masoudi, on Flickr


----------



## Chadoh25

Thanks for those Christos!


----------



## christos-greece

über den dächern... by andrè t., on Flickr


Frankfurter Tor, Karl-Marx-Allee, Berlin by Yngvar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Welcome to Berlin by duesentrieb, on Flickr


Wie soll ich's bloß nennen? by duesentrieb, on Flickr


Fernsehturm by funkead, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Das Haus des Kindes am Strausberger Platz 19 by Jonny__B_Kirchhain, on Flickr


Strausberger Platz by Jonny__B_Kirchhain, on Flickr


----------



## Dr.Luay

Berlin Bodemuseum by claudecastor, on Flickr


Hotel Concorde Berlin by geniessen, on Flickr


m_23_27_12_09 by typograph030, on Flickr


Schloss Charlottenburg Linhof 9x12 by CourtLux, on Flickr


Kirschblüten vor der Kirche am Hohenzollernplatz | Berlin Wilmersdorf | Long Exposure by Grauwinkel Photography, on Flickr


Skyline by Robert Agthe, on Flickr


Fernsehturm von Prenzlauer Ecke Torstrasse by Robert Agthe, on Flickr


Reichstag Dome by Nathan Reading, on Flickr


----------



## Dr.Luay

Growing Storm by MichaelBmxking, on Flickr


Berlin - city west by Steys, on Flickr


Potsdamer Platz by Nathan Reading, on Flickr


Markthalle IV by SebastianBerlin, on Flickr


Wo in Berlin? by frau g, on Flickr


U-Bahn by Nathan Reading, on Flickr


28 Rahnsdorf Bahnhof 17/12/2012 by Richard Woodhead, on Flickr


----------



## Dr.Luay

Brandenburger Tor by MatthiasDynamic, on Flickr


Berlin: Dinner at the Dome by DieBuben.de, on Flickr


Rotes Rathaus & Fernsehturm Berlin with Dynamic by MatthiasDynamic, on Flickr


Berlin Cathedral by MatthiasDynamic, on Flickr


Bodemuseum Berlin by MatthiasDynamic, on Flickr


Dynamic Business Building with Traffic by MatthiasDynamic, on Flickr


----------



## Dr.Luay

Berlin Sunset Skyline by MatthiasDynamic, on Flickr


Berlin Citylife Skyline by MatthiasDynamic, on Flickr


Berlin Winter Skyline by MatthiasDynamic, on Flickr


Berlin Summer Cloud Skyline by MatthiasDynamic, on Flickr


Reichstag Berlin by MatthiasDynamic, on Flickr


Bundeskanzleramt in Berlin by MatthiasDynamic, on Flickr


Berlin Morning by MatthiasDynamic, on Flickr


Berlin Panorama by MatthiasDynamic, on Flickr


Goldelse Berlin by MatthiasDynamic, on Flickr


----------



## Dr.Luay

City Line by MatthiasDynamic, on Flickr


Berlin Skyline with Traffic by MatthiasDynamic, on Flickr


Berlin Blitz Skyline by MatthiasDynamic, on Flickr


Berliner Dom (Berlin Cathedral) by MatthiasDynamic, on Flickr


----------



## Dr.Luay

Berlin Skyline City Panorama with Sunset and Light Traffic - famous landmark in Berlin, Germany, Europe by MatthiasDynamic, on Flickr


Modern City Spiegel in Berlin by MatthiasDynamic, on Flickr


Berlin Ubahn Dynamic by MatthiasDynamic, on Flickr


Relax – Badeschiff Berlin in Germany, Europe by MatthiasDynamic, on Flickr


Bodemuseum by MatthiasDynamic, on Flickr


Berliner Dom by MatthiasDynamic, on Flickr


----------



## Dr.Luay

_MG_0071 by ecirp1, on Flickr


Berlin by ecirp1, on Flickr


Berlin by Fabiowski, on Flickr


in Reihe by funkead, on Flickr


Pergamon lion by ecirp1, on Flickr


Berlin Wall Potsdamer Platz by ecirp1, on Flickr


On the go by leschar, on Flickr


Berlin by leschar, on Flickr


----------



## Dr.Luay

Fernsehturm by funkead, on Flickr


Mitte by funkead, on Flickr


Sonnenuntergang by funkead, on Flickr


Mond über der Allee by funkead, on Flickr


Mit Aussicht by funkead, on Flickr


Karl-Marx-Allee by funkead, on Flickr


Mit Aussicht by funkead, on Flickr


letzte Reste by funkead, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Spree by organic2000, on Flickr


Oberbaumbrücke II by organic2000, on Flickr


Growing Storm by MichaelBmxking, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Oberbaumbrücke I by organic2000, on Flickr


Random by glamorous_disasters, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Bus by tleelossy35, on Flickr


Tip-off by tleelossy35, on Flickr


shine in the grey by cavasabine, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Da bus that takes you everywhere by ZeHawk, on Flickr


Reichstag Berlin by MatthiasDynamic, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_2800 by Johannes P., on Flickr


Unbenanntes_Panorama19 by Johannes P., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_3120 by Johannes P., on Flickr


IMG_2858 by Johannes P., on Flickr


IMG_2763 by Johannes P., on Flickr


----------



## Dr.Luay

^^ nice updates @christos-greece ...


----------



## Nando_ros

Man vs Corporations por cristigrozea2, en Flickr


the "castle" in steglitz with samyang 14mm F2.8 / walimex pro por cristigrozea2, en Flickr


U-Bhf. Franz-Neumann-Platz por Alexander Rentsch, en Flickr


Torstraße / Rosenthaler strasse por Demis de Haan, en Flickr


Schloßstrasse por bodhi //, en flickr


Stadtmitte por claudecastor, en Flickr


Arches por Mathias Liebing, en Flickr


----------



## Ludi

Zoofenster -Waldorf Astoria Berlin:










my own pic, ©Ludi


----------



## christos-greece

Potsadmer Platz! by Jesus Arvelo | Fotografia, on Flickr


Berlin at night by Mauricio Miret, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_2800 by Johannes P., on Flickr


IMG_2750-2 by Johannes P., on Flickr


IMG_2830 by Johannes P., on Flickr


----------



## Mikedie

ICC Berlin


Berlin Dom


DB Tower Windows


KollHoff Tower Facade


Berlin Dom


Potsdamer Platz


Nhow Hotel


----------



## Wunderknabe

I refered to "the pix can't get any better". But they can, always.

Anyway, I just searched for a plug.

Of course Berlin is the best


----------



## Dr.Luay

Marie-Elisabeth-Lüders-Haus by *Niceshoot*, on Flickr


Kanzleramt by *Niceshoot*, on Flickr


night after night by *Niceshoot*, on Flickr


Untitled by *Niceshoot*, on Flickr


Untitled by *Niceshoot*, on Flickr


Untitled by *Niceshoot*, on Flickr


Untitled by *Niceshoot*, on Flickr


----------



## Kleist D

Berlin , Landwehrkanal von Kleist D auf Flickr


Berlin - Technikmuseum von Kleist D auf Flickr


----------



## Kleist D

Berlin - Kreuzberg von Kleist D auf Flickr


Berlin U Bahnhof Rathaus Schöneberg von Kleist D auf Flickr


Berlin Schöneberg von Kleist D auf Flickr


Berlin Blick über den Landwehrkanal von Kleist D auf Flickr


Berlin Volksbank von Kleist D auf Flickr

Typical new house


Berlin Wilmersdorf von Kleist D auf Flickr


----------



## Kleist D

Neighborhood Schöneberg,Gasometer


Berlin Blick vom Gasometer von Kleist D auf Flickr



Berlin,Schöneberger Insel von Kleist D auf Flickr


Berlin Blick nach Schöneberg von Kleist D auf Flickr


Berlin Mitte (Central Area)

Berlin - Unter den Linden von Kleist D auf Flickr

New houses in old style

Berlin von Kleist D auf Flickr

Berlin Mitte Neues Haus von Kleist D auf Flickr



Berlin in der Mitte von Kleist D auf Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

The Reichstag by Kwanchai_K, on Flickr


Museum Island by Kwanchai_K, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Berlin Hauptbahnhof by Kwanchai_K, on Flickr


City Spiegel by MatthiasDynamic, on Flickr


Berlin City to the Blue Hour by Kwanchai_K, on Flickr


----------



## Ludi

...



TowerVerre:) said:


> Berlin sieht gerade fast so aus wie eine chinesische Boomstadt finde ich. Berlin by BigCityLover, on Flickr Ach ja und wenn ihr wollt kann ich theoretisch noch von ein paar kleineren Baustellen Fotos posten, ich weiss nur eben nicht wie die Gebäude die ich dort Fotografiert habe heißen.


----------



## christos-greece

The Light, the Shadows and the Blue by tomkpunkt, on Flickr


20130422-IMG_4030.jpg by charlesttchen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Light City by MatthiasDynamic, on Flickr


Fernsehturm by Kwanchai_K, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*----*>


Berlin Panorama por visitBerlin, en Flickr



Berlin Panorama por visitBerlin, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

Brandenburger Tor | Brandenburg Gate (11) por visitBerlin, en Flickr


Frühling in Berlin (15) por visitBerlin, en Flickr


Frühling in Berlin (13) por visitBerlin, en Flickr


Frühling in Berlin (4) por visitBerlin, en Flickr


Frühling in Berlin (9) por visitBerlin, en Flickr


Frühling in Berlin (10) por visitBerlin, en Flickr


----------



## Ludi

Noch nen bisschen was schickes nebenbei:














































my own pics, ©Ludi


----------



## Ludi

my own pics, ©Ludi


----------



## Nando_ros

^^ Beautiful buildings !!


----------



## christos-greece

Citylines by tomkpunkt, on Flickr


Brandenburger Tor Berlin by Tobiasvde, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_4715 by federica_giuliani11, on Flickr


Siegessäule by Night by Evenue, on Flickr


----------



## Ludi

#2316 first pic isnt Berlin.


----------



## Ludi

view from the Zionskirche.










my own pic, ©Ludi


----------



## Ludi

Merkels home:




























my own pics, ©Ludi


----------



## Nando_ros

Band of History por tomkpunkt, en Flickr


Museum Island por tomkpunkt, en Flickr


Neue Synagoge por tomkpunkt, en Flickr


Berlin, Berlin por tomkpunkt, en Flickr


Sauerstoff por tomkpunkt, en Flickr


Sunset Reflections por tomkpunkt, en Flickr


Konzerthaus por tomkpunkt, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Berlin - Brandenburg gate at night by tripshare1, on Flickr


Berlin Volksbuhne by r500kop, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Berlin Cathedral by Emily Sharples, on Flickr


Berlin by night by [Zorn], on Flickr


Galería Kaufhof by Libertinus, on Flickr


----------



## extrawelt

<<<<<








 Berliner Fernsehturm zum Festival of Lights 2011 | Berlin TV-Tower during the Festival of Lights  by  visitBerlin  on Flickr


----------



## extrawelt

Frühling in Berlin | Spring in Berlin (10)  by  visitBerlin  on Flickr


----------



## extrawelt

Kindl-Bühne Wuhlheide  by  visitBerlin © Stefan Erhard  on Flickr


----------



## Ludi

my own pics, ©Ludi


----------



## Ludi

my own pics, ©Ludi


----------



## christos-greece

Brandenburg Gate At The Golden Hour - Berlin - Germany by Colin Utz | Photography, on Flickr


RIVER SPREE BERLIN NEAR FRIEDRICH STRASSE GERMANY JUNE 2013 by calflier001, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

The Reichstag - Berlin - Germany by Colin Utz | Photography, on Flickr


The Reichstag - Berlin - Germany by Colin Utz | Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Ludi




----------



## Ludi

*district court of "Wedding"*

:bow::bow::bow:










_©: by gari.baldi_



















_Bild ©: Paul Thoemer und Rudolf Mönnich_



















Mir ist jetzt erst aufgefallen, dass es früher noch einen spitzen Turm drauf hatte, wahrscheinlich im Krieg abgefackelt oder ne kleine Bombe den Turm weggefetzt.


----------



## Ludi

:bow::bow::bow:


----------



## christos-greece

Berlin Skyline by Timor Kodal, on Flickr


Talking Heads And A Silent Dog by Timor Kodal, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Memorial to the Murdered Jews of Europe. by Luca Pradella, on Flickr


Berlin Cityscape by spreephoto.de, on Flickr


East Berlin panorama by Mikedie1, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Berlin Skyline by 95Berlin, on Flickr


Construction Skyline by MatthiasDynamic, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

it's summertime! by spreephoto.de, on Flickr


Staatsbibliothek by EuropanetzwerkDeutsch, on Flickr


----------



## Ludi

*Obama in Town!*


----------



## Ludi

christos-greece said:


> Talking Heads And A Silent Dog by Timor Kodal, on Flickr


Wow, thx, very nice pic from the roof over Berlin!! :cheers:


----------



## Ludi




----------



## christos-greece

central station berlin by spreephoto.de, on Flickr


Bridge Reichstag by Leif Hjorth, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

City - West by tomkpunkt, on Flickr


The Ghost Ship by stefan.behm, on Flickr


#foggy by spreephoto.de, on Flickr


----------



## extrawelt

Sonnenschein  by  Hochi Causil  on Flickr


----------



## Ludi

view from Siegessäule City West and City East^^



theBluePhoenix said:


> (Bild in Vollgröße: http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/big/kibf-71-38db.jpg)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Bild in Vollgröße: http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/big/kibf-73-621b.jpg)
> 
> Bilder von mir


----------



## Ludi

Berlin Sunset Skyline por MatthiasDynamic, en Flickr


Green Sails by Shoeven, on Flickr


Bahnviadukt por Marc Godorr, en Flickr


frankfurter tor por Winfried Veil, en Flickr


Berlin @ Night by TOCD712, on Flickr


----------



## Ludi

IMG_9853 by Yshmael, on Flickr


photo - Berlin - Gendarmenmarkt roof inhabitants by Jassy-50, on Flickr


Akazien Str. by TinusinBerlijn, on Flickr


Berlin_RoyalLibr_20120623_011214 by vinnewage, on Flickr


Unter den Linden Lights by Dietrich Bojko Photographie, on Flickr


----------



## erbse

*A collection of AMAZING aerial Berlin views: THIS IS BERLIN - FROM ABOVE*

GEIL! kay:









_Berlin-Mitte and the Tiergarten park (Central Park of Berlin), Source: Berliner Morgenpost_


----------



## christos-greece

Reichstag by tomkpunkt, on Flickr


Berliner Dom by vincentchao, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

central station berlin by spreephoto.de, on Flickr


Berliner Dom by olaf-ist.net, on Flickr


----------



## extrawelt

* NICE > > > > > surprice *


----------



## Skrapebook

Theater des Westens is really wunderschön! :cheers:


----------



## Nando_ros

Look behind you por K©KB, en Flickr


Man on Top por Karolis Krisciunas, en Flickr


Streetphotography por io Analoger, en Flickr


Cycling the wall. por Markus Moning, en Flickr


Berlin Kreuzberg por sonic.knight, en Flickr


Photoautomat por bura80, en Flickr


cllose-no berlin • street por Henrik Harder Bak, en Flickr


Just chill por K©KB, en Flickr


----------



## Ludi

Quelle: Berlin Openairs


----------



## christos-greece

Über den Dächern Berlins by Synke Photography, on Flickr


Berlin Aquarell by Skley, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

_3303520 by frederik_rowing, on Flickr


_3303533 by frederik_rowing, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

Berlin - Aussicht von oben por Wir Jun., en Flickr


----------



## Christopher C

Great picture !


----------



## extrawelt

Berlin 23 Mai 2009 Tucholskystraße / Oranienburgerstraße / Postfuhramt  by  lilas59  on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Potsdamer Platz View by Paul 'Tuna' Turner, on Flickr


berlin by night_1 by plamenonline, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Berlin at night by Fotosymbiose, on Flickr


Reichstag by tomkpunkt, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

Strandbar Capital Beach, Berlin-Tiergarten por visitBerlin, en Flickr


A Fairytale Fountain in Berlin por [email protected], en Flickr


unbenannt_20130503_002 by Christian Link, en Flickr


City-West (5) por visitBerlin, en Flickr


Layer Cake por Tony9510, en Flickr


Brandenburger Tor mit Tulpen | Brandenburg Gate with tulips por visitBerlin, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Haus der Kulturen der Welt bei Nacht 2 by mp ullmann, on Flickr


Oh Berlin, wie schööööööön bist duuuuu :-D by claudecastor, on Flickr


Der Rufer bei Nacht by mp ullmann, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Berliner Dom by brian.d.campbell, on Flickr


2013-07-01 18.21.44 by Sandraj77, on Flickr


Victory Column by brian.d.campbell, on Flickr


----------



## Dallas star

Had the opportunity to live in Berlin for the past 5 months, and I must say this just might be the most amazing city I have ever visited!


----------



## christos-greece

Blitzeinschlag in den Fernsehturm, 04.08.2013 by pierreee, on Flickr


Berlin 3 by Ariel Esteban Osorio, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Berlin 10 by Ariel Esteban Osorio, on Flickr


Berlin 9 by Ariel Esteban Osorio, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

9016765 by trvimg, on Flickr


Berlin - Reichstag bei Nacht 3 by mp ullmann, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Berlin - Reichstag bei Nacht 1 by mp ullmann, on Flickr


Potsdamer Platz by night by Nicolas.Bonnamant, on Flickr


----------



## erbse

Berlin suburb Potsdam and its marvellous City Palace that was reconstructed just recently:


Das wiederaufgebaute Stadtschloss in Potsdam von Jonny__B_Kirchhain auf Flickr


----------



## Tiaren

Calling Potsdam a suburb of Berlin... D:


----------



## erbse

^ Well, that's what it is for hundreds of years already.


Beach bar right next to *Berlin's Museum Island* 


Berlin Nightlife von tom_stromer auf Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Messegelände Berlin + Berliner Funkturm by JohannesK86, on Flickr


festival of lights by spreephoto.de, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Museumsinsel im Regensturm by Praktylon, on Flickr


electric city by spreephoto.de, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

Sin título por sureShut, en Flickr


----------



## linasarmin

Love berlin and want to go over there in next year


----------



## christos-greece

Berlin Hauptbahnhof at night by Haotian74, on Flickr


Boot by erikvonotto, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Berlin Oberbaumbrücke/Osthafen by Lens Daemmi, on Flickr


Molecule Man (sculpture in Berlin) by Lens Daemmi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Berlin at night by jtachel, on Flickr


Kosmos. Frankfurter Allee, Berlin. by wojszyca, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Dôme by urb_mtl, on Flickr


Potsdamer Platz by Dennis Köster Photography, on Flickr


Cathedral by Dennis Köster Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSC_0598 by nutoski3, on Flickr


DSC_1478 by nutoski3, on Flickr


DSC_0621 by nutoski3, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSC_0582 by nutoski3, on Flickr


DSC_1475 by nutoski3, on Flickr


DSC_0573 by nutoski3, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

[email protected] by iwishmynamewasmarsha, on Flickr


stacheldraht by bilderkombinat berlin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Drachenberg_016 by p¡Xelbre! by LTX, on Flickr


Berlin at night by jtachel, on Flickr


Untitled by urb_mtl, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Berlin, Germany. by Travel Street Photography, on Flickr


Fernsehturm by Sam Kelly, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Kaiser Wilhelm Memorial Church by Sam Kelly, on Flickr


Reichstag by Sam Kelly, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Bodemuseum I by Paul 'Tuna' Turner, on Flickr


Checkpoint Charlie by kathidarfdas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

frozen by spreephoto.de, on Flickr


BGBest by iwishmynamewasmarsha, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

Rainy Berlin por claudecastor, en Flickr


Berlin, "Du bist so wunderbar". am Sonntag por Wolfsraum, en Flickr


Berlin por Piotr Czerski, en Flickr


Berlin Kaiser-Wilhelm-Gedächtniskirche 1895 Mosaik-Engel por Wolfsraum, en Flickr


Dächer der Welt por Krueger_Martin, en Flickr


coffee por micagoto, en Flickr


Sunrise.jpg por wyshix, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Lustgarten by Isabel desde Berlin, on Flickr


Berliner Dom by Isabel desde Berlin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Berlin Skyline by Gihan Dias, on Flickr


Berlin Skyline Tiergarten © Photo Alexander G. Wiggert by AlexBerlinCity, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

berlin by mariorei, on Flickr


Renewed, Berlin, 2012 by claudecastor, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

July 29 2013 by shoot-first, on Flickr


BBGNight by iwishmynamewasmarsha, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Jannowitzbrücke by night by toninikkanen, on Flickr


Berlin at Night by Richard Boniface1, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Police, Tourists, Cranes by luciwest, on Flickr


Berlin - tower view by edwardhblake, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Holocaust Memorial by Florence3, on Flickr


Holocaust Memorial by Florence3, on Flickr


Holocaust Memorial by Florence3, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Wo ist der Berliner Dom...??? by Jonny__B_Kirchhain, on Flickr


Die große Baustelle am Schlossplatz in Berlin Mitte by Jonny__B_Kirchhain, on Flickr


Die große Baustelle am Schlossplatz in Berlin Mitte by Jonny__B_Kirchhain, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_5859 by Cosmin Zodilă, on Flickr


Night Reichstag by ptrbndr, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Die Berliner Bauakademie von südosten gesehen by Jonny__B_Kirchhain, on Flickr


Das Schlossportal IV des ehemaligen Staatsratsgebäudes der DDR am Schlossplatz 1 by Jonny__B_Kirchhain, on Flickr


----------



## linasarmin

christos-greece said:


> Drachenberg_016 by p¡Xelbre! by LTX, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Berlin at night by jtachel, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> Just love this image


----------



## christos-greece

Berlin by night by Jose Gomariz, on Flickr


MedienHafen, Düsseldorf, Germany by Luke,Ma, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

berlin night by Giulio Annibali, on Flickr


neptune by bilderkombinat berlin, on Flickr


----------



## Ludi




----------



## Ludi




----------



## Ludi




----------



## Ludi




----------



## Tiaren

^^
So you were out to photograph Berlin's Gründerzeit-splendour?


----------



## Ludi

my own pics, ©Ludi


----------



## Ludi

my own pics, ©Ludi


----------



## christos-greece

One year ago ! by claudecastor, on Flickr


Berlin Skyline Drachenberg © Photo Alexander G. Wiggert by AlexBerlinCity, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Berlin Skyline II by erikvonotto, on Flickr


festival of lights by spreephoto.de, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

IMAG0136 by ted_liefeld, on Flickr


Downtown Berlin by Lawrence S K Lau, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Berlin from above #8 by Highestground, on Flickr


Berlin from above #3 by Highestground, on Flickr


Berlin from above #2 by Highestground, on Flickr


----------



## Chadoh25

Great stuff Christos! Thanks bud!


----------



## Nando_ros

it would be like New York, sometimes por Götz G, en Flickr


Berlin Oberbaumbrücke zur blauen Stunde por claudecastor, en Flickr


The tower por Krueger_Martin, en Flickr


German Reichstag in Berlin. por tfrisch99, en Flickr


Berlin_20130720_0003-3 por Makepictures, en Flickr


Seeed, Wuhlheide, Berlin 2013 por pixiepeeper, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Der Berlin Hauptbahnhof at Night by jerryjcwu, on Flickr


Berlin - Hauptbahnhof - 2013 by avda-foto, on Flickr


Berlin - Hauptbahnhof - 2013 - v2 by avda-foto, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Spittelmarkt by Florian Stelzer, on Flickr


The Needle by miabid, on Flick


----------



## christos-greece

Berlin by Devshack, on Flickr


Berliner Fernsehturm by Devshack, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Berlin by Devshack, on Flickr


Brandenburger Tor by Devshack, on Flickr


----------



## bozenBDJ

Berlin 1 by mademahendrabdh, on Flickr


Berlin 2 by mademahendrabdh, on Flickr


Berlin 4 by mademahendrabdh, on Flickr


Berlin 6 by mademahendrabdh, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Saturday evening at Friedrichstraße by Krueger_Martin, on Flickr


auster by bilderkombinat berlin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

four horses for the goddess of peace by bilderkombinat berlin, on Flickr


Friedrichstraße by Alexander Rentsch, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

The Reichstag building by J. Andrew Walker, on Flickr


Skyscraper of Potsdamer Platz by Chiara claire, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Potsdamer Platz by Chiara claire, on Flickr


Berliner Dom by High Beach, on Flickr


Berliner Dom by High Beach, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DB Building - Potsdamer Platz - Berlin by pbOOg, on Flickr


Berlin at night by erikvonotto, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Berlin by Greta Gabaglio, on Flickr


Charlottenburg Palace - Night - Berlin, Germany by Jonathan Janzen, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

Berlin Hauptbahnhof #XIV por Alexander Rentsch, en Flickr


Museum Island por tomkpunkt, en Flickr


u-bahn oberbaumbrücke por bilderkombinat berlin, en Flickr


I kiss like a skyscraper meets the sky, only with less scraping and more vertigo... por Tony-graphy, en Flickr


Paul Löbe Haus-2 por fabbfoto, en Flickr 


colonnade por bilderkombinat berlin, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Colonnade in front of the Altes Museum (Berlin) by Bokeh & Travel, on Flickr


Berliner Dom by High Beach, on Flickr


Berliner Dom by High Beach, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

be Berlin by dkoloechter, on Flickr


Berliner Dom by High Beach, on Flickr


----------



## noisrevid

Berlin von tom_stromer auf Flickr


Unter den Linden von tom_stromer auf Flickr



Hackescher Markt von tom_stromer auf Flickr

_my own images_


----------



## nr23Derek

What's that huge building in the background?










I don't recall seeing anything like that last time I ws there in 2010

Derek


----------



## noisrevid

That is the Universal Music Building


Universal Music an der Oberbaumbrücke von fzurell auf Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Bode & Blue Hour by Luís Henrique Boucault, on Flickr


Berlin by night by Exposive /// Ricci Quentin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Europe 2013 | Berlin, Germany by RickChung.com, on Flickr


Europe 2013 | Checkpoint Charlie @ Berlin, Germany by RickChung.com, on Flickr


----------



## noisrevid

Berlin West von tom_stromer auf Flickr


Am Theater des Westens von tom_stromer auf Flickr


Brandenburger Tor von tom_stromer auf Flickr


City West von tom_stromer auf Flickr

_picuteres taken by myself_


----------



## christos-greece

Berlin, Germany by inside my gaze, on Flickr


Berlin, Germany by inside my gaze, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Kaiser Wilhelm Memorial Church by High Beach, on Flickr


Porte de Brandebourg by --PaX--, on Flickr


Telefons in Alexanderplatz, Berlin by grainofbluerice, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Berlin bei Nacht by terfico-1, on Flickr


Berlin bei Nacht by terfico-1, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Berlin bei Nacht by terfico-1, on Flickr


Regierungsviertel - Berlin by PLADIR, on Flickr


Reichstag - Berlin by PLADIR, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_0441_DxO by SdcRX4, on Flickr


IMG_0433_DxO by SdcRX4, on Flickr


IMG_0429_DxO by SdcRX4, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

"Berlin 007": Potsdamer Platz by DieBuben.de, on Flickr


IMG_0442_DxO by SdcRX4, on Flickr


----------



## RUNBKK

​

Berlin Cityscape by Kwanchai_K


Molecule Man Sculpture-Berlin by Kwanchai_K


----------



## RUNBKK

​

Berlin Cityscape by Kwanchai_K


----------



## RUNBKK

*Jewish Museum*​

Jewish Museum by Kwanchai_K


Jewish Museum by Kwanchai_K


Jewish Museum by Kwanchai_K


----------



## RUNBKK

*Olympiastadion Berlin*​

Olympiastadion Berlin by Kwanchai_K


Olympiastadion Berlin by Kwanchai_K


----------



## christos-greece

Berlin 2013, Event and Location by Ditton Park Photography Community, on Flickr


Oberbaumbrücke by night by wolfnik, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Berlin by fabiana_fiamingo, on Flickr


Brandenburger Tor by kunstmacher, on Flickr


----------



## RUNBKK

​

Berlin Cityscape by Kwanchai_K


Berlin City to the Blue Hour by Kwanchai_K


----------



## RUNBKK

​

Berlin by Kwanchai_K


Berlin Cityscape by Kwanchai_K


----------



## RUNBKK

​

Berlin Dom by Kwanchai_K


Museum Island by Kwanchai_K


----------



## Ludi

my own pics, ©Ludi


----------



## christos-greece

Freidrichstadtpalast Berlin-Mitte by Stadtlichtpunkte, on Flickr


Berlin leuchtet by chris grabert, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

The night and Fernsehturm by HELIA YANG, on Flickr


Festival of Lights Berlin – Guardians of Time by Manfred Kielnhofer – contemporary modern light art festival by contemporaryartsculpture, on Flickr


Festival of Lights Berlin – Guardians of Time by Manfred Kielnhofer – contemporary modern light art festival by contemporaryartsculpture, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

Berlin's best view ! por claudecastor, en Flickr


Wenn die Nacht kommt... (When the night comes...) por nevs_71, en Flickr


Urban Traffic at Rosenthaler Platz - Berlin Germany por NicoTrinkhaus, en Flickr


Laser Oberbaumbrücke por MatthiasDynamic, en Flickr


berlin kitsch por spreephoto.de, en Flickr


Bridge Charlotte por fabbfoto, en Flickr


Berlin Marathon 2013 por MatthiasDynamic, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Oberbaumbrücke Berlin - Festival of Lights / Berlin Leuchtet 2013 by Sebastian Wochnik, on Flickr


Aqua Dom Berlin - Festival of Lights / Berlin Leuchtet 2013 by Sebastian Wochnik, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Berlin－Gendarmenmarkt by CJZhou, on Flickr


Oberbaum Sunset III by xflo:w Berlin, on Flickr


brandenburg-2013o.jpg by James Popple, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Church at Berlin !!! by Rambonp love's all the crea, on Flickr


Berlin by SMSidat, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Museum Island by SMSidat, on Flickr


Untitled by SMSidat, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

berlin light installation by NEWS: the flow s(l)ideshow, on Flickr


Festival of Light 2013 by webmatter, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

P1130421.jpg by David Boardman, on Flickr


Festival of Lights by zwo_en, on Flickr


Berlin leuchtet / Festival of Lights 2013 by [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## Tiaren

Nando_ros said:


> Berlin Marathon 2013 por MatthiasDynamic, en Flickr


Gorgeous!! You always find the best pictures, Nando Ros.


----------



## erbse

More from *Berlin's historical architecture!*


Das Märkische Ufer mit dem Ermelerhaus in Berlin Mitte by Jonny__B_Kirchhain, on Flickr


Fidicinstraße in Kreuzberg by Jonny__B_Kirchhain, on Flickr


----------



## erbse

15 Großbeerenstraße by knutms2012, on Flickr


DSCN1391 by SyndromeDeStendhal, on Flickr


Dancin´ in the Streetlights by SCH3LMISCH, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

10_Berlin Festival of Lights 2013 © Photo Alexander G. Wiggert by AlexBerlinCity, on Flickr


1_Berlin Festival of Lights 2013 © Photo Alexander G. Wiggert by AlexBerlinCity, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Festival of Lights 2013 by robinjonasch, on Flickr


Festival of Lights 2013 by robinjonasch, on Flickr


Festival of Lights 2013 by robinjonasch, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Festival Of Lights 2013: Palace Charlottenburg #3 by Sebastian Niedlich (Grabthar), on Flickr


Festival Of Lights 2013: Berlin Cathedral #3 by Sebastian Niedlich (Grabthar), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Festival Of Lights 2013: Berlin Cathedral #6 by Sebastian Niedlich (Grabthar), on Flickr


Festival of lights 2013 Berlin by grolli77, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

Brandenburger Tor @ Festival of Lights 2013 por nevs_71, en Flickr


Festival of Lights 2013, Berlin por Lens Daemmi, en Flickr


Hotel Adlon @ Festival of Lights 2013 por nevs_71, en Flickr


Festival of Lights 2013 por lippediak, en Flickr


IHK por E.Wengel, en Flickr


Gedächtniskirche @ Festival of Lights 2013 por nevs_71, en Flickr


Festival of Lights 2013 - Berliner Fernsehturm por Krueger_Martin, en Flickr


Festival of Lights Berlin 2013 IV por fabbfoto, en Flickr


Festival of Lights 2013 por lippediak, en Flickr


Berliner Dom @ Festival of Lights 2013 por nevs_71, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Palais am Festungsgraben by 02ide, on Flickr


Berliner Dom by 02ide, on Flickr


festival_of_lights17 by Nic Frank, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Citylighs by jo_web, on Flickr


Citylights by jo_web, on Flickr


Berlin leuchtet / Festival of Lights 2013 by [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Skyline of Berlin by NikonSpotter139, on Flickr


Give it a try by davidvinnitski, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

We all know that View - Berlin ! <3 by claudecastor, on Flickr


Berlin by screwyork, on Flickr


B-Town, Berlin, Cloudy Sky by claudecastor, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Kaiser-Wilhelm-Gedächtnis-Kirche by lippediak, on Flickr


150 by D.Breulmann, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Festival (23) by Michael Panse, on Flickr


Siegessäule - FoL 2013 - 1 by Ralph Ueschner, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

moabit at night 2 by maxx Z, on Flickr


berlin_schienen by 0li0n, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Berlin Light_night Gendarmenmarkt by rodib6950, on Flickr


Berlin Light_night Schauspielhaus by rodib6950, on Flickr


Berlin - Dusk/Night by Nazli Sanberk, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Festival of Lights in Berlin #25 by Kleber41, on Flickr


Festival of Lights in Berlin #27 by Kleber41, on Flickr


Festival of Lights in Berlin #26 by Kleber41, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Festival of Lights in Berlin #24 by Kleber41, on Flickr


Festval of Lights in Berlin #23 by Kleber41, on Flickr


Festival of Lights in Berlin #19 by Kleber41, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Festival of Lights 2013 - Brandenburger Tor (HDR) by jens.steinbeisser, on Flickr


Berlin Festival of Lights by Sallyrango, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Berliner Dom by andrius.v, on Flickr


Straße des 17. Juni by diwan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

E2597 by Rafael Dols, on Flickr


A2295 by Rafael Dols, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Berlin_Dom1 by ulwiese, on Flickr


Festival of Lights Berlin 2013 by dorf-fotograf, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Potsdamer Platz at night #4 by B-side-Fotografie, on Flickr


At Night Ⅳ by kohlmann.sascha, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Potsdamer Platz at night #3 by B-side-Fotografie, on Flickr


Mond an Rotem Rathaus by Prinz Wilbert, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Berlin Jannowitzbrücke Panorama mit Boot by claudecastor, on Flickr


Berlin Jannowitzbrücke Panoramic at Sunset by claudecastor, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

05_Skyline Berlin Festival of Lights 2013 © Photo Alexander G. Wiggert by AlexBerlinCity, on Flickr


Skyline Berlin Festival of Lights 2013 © Photo Alexander G. Wiggert by AlexBerlinCity, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Berlin Hauptbahnhof by kosmicak, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

IMAG0136 by ted_liefeld, on Flickr


IMAGE_1000001324 by s.n.haines, on Flickr


Give it a try by davidvinnitski, on Flickr


----------



## erbse

*Berlin - Hyperlapse!*


----------



## christos-greece

Blick von der Baerwaldbrücke in die Baerwaldstraße in Kreuzberg by Jonny__B_Kirchhain, on Flickr


Brandenburger Tor, Berlin by jwballard, on Flickr


Berlin Haupt Bahnhof by jwballard, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Modern architecture, Berlin by Sallyrango, on Flickr


Berlin, Germany by nuno.marques.cruz, on Flickr


Berlin, Germany by nuno.marques.cruz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

0251 by Rafael Dols, on Flickr


BER_BrandenburgTor_18 by chiang_benjamin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

BER_BrandenburgTor_19 by chiang_benjamin, on Flickr


Leipziger Platz - Festival of Lights by Stadtlichtpunkte, on Flickr


Panorama - Jannowitzbrücke by nevs_71, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Berlin modern skyline and train by Sallyrango, on Flickr


skyline berlin by Marco Fürstenberg, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

berlin skyline by Marco Fürstenberg, on Flickr


the cityscape, Berlin, Germany by Luke,Ma, on Flickr


the cityscape, Berlin, Germany by Luke,Ma, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

Berlin, Kronprinzenbrücke por lippediak, en Flickr


Hackescher Markt por lippediak, en Flickr

 
Last green trees in autumn por Krueger_Martin, en Flickr


You could go by taxi... por Krueger_Martin, en Flickr


Kudamm por Christian Gutsche, en Flickr


black gold por fabbfoto, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

skyline berlin by Marco Fürstenberg, on Flickr


Berlin Unusual View by claudecastor, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

berlin skyline by Marco Fürstenberg, on Flickr


View of the Berlin skyline from the Tiergarten by matt.tamkin, on Flickr


A Night's Skyline by Mat Ladley Photography, on Flickr


----------



## noisrevid

Park Inn Berlin von tom_stromer auf Flickr


Zoofenster von tom_stromer auf Flickr


Joachimsthaler Abendstimmung von tom_stromer auf Flickr


Potsdamer Platz von tom_stromer auf Flickr


Potsdamer Platz von tom_stromer auf Flickr


Potsdamer Platz von tom_stromer auf Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Great photos from Berlin :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

Berlin at Night by Marko Pohlisch, on Flickr


Reichstag, Bundestag, Regierung, Berlin by Butz.2013, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Berlin Street At Night by scooterboi06, on Flickr


Berlin ostkreuz by night by enricohilger, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Berlin by Lauter1986, on Flickr


Berlin by Lauter1986, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

D4555 by Rafael Dols, on Flickr


KaDeWe department store as seen from metro station Wittenbergplatz. November 21, 2013 by Vadiroma, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

Berlin Brandenburger Tor Panorama por claudecastor, en Flickr


Nightcall por Tobias Elsner, en Flickr


My home is my castle por fabbfoto, en Flickr


Wittenbergplatz - KaDeWe por Christian Gutsche, en Flickr


Berlin Eberswalder Straße Panorama por claudecastor, en Flickr


Kranzlereck por E.Wengel, en Flickr


Nikolaiviertel por Christian Gutsche, en Flickr


Berlin - Gendarmenmarkt por nevs_71, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Regierungsmondschein by chbeckmann, on Flickr


Regierungsmondschein (Nachtrag) by chbeckmann, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Berlin 2013 by Tanja Kappler, on Flickr


Cafe Kranzler, Kurfürstendamm 18. Berlin, Germany. November 20, 2013 by Vadiroma, on Flickr


----------



## erbse

Another video for your pleasure - fantastic Berlin aerials!

_*- BERLIN BIRD -* (20 Zoll Prod.)_
80460074
http://vimeo.com/80460074


----------



## christos-greece

Skyline at the Brandenburg Gate | Berlin, Germany by NicoTrinkhaus, on Flickr


Berlino in November by kate.maximiliane, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

skyline berlin by Marco Fürstenberg, on Flickr


the cityscape, Berlin, Germany by Luke,Ma, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Haus der Kulturen der Welt by Sallyrango, on Flickr


Alexanderplatz by cform, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Gallerie Lafayette - Berlin by AlbPar, on Flickr


Berliner Dom by julie.froo, on Flickr


Reichstag by night by julie.froo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Schloss Sanssouci 3 by BBAG NZV, on Flickr


Schloss Sanssouci 2 by BBAG NZV, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Brandenburger Tor Detail by BBAG NZV, on Flickr


Brandenburger Tor 2 by BBAG NZV, on Flickr


Berlin Hbf by Michael Erhardsson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Berlin Skyline by Jakob Fliedner, on Flickr


Berlin panorama from the parking deck of the Neukölln Arkaden - Club Klunkerkranich by twoklick, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Park Inn by organic2000, on Flickr


Thunderstorm at Alexanderplatz | Berlin, Germany by dclsma, on Flickr


----------



## noisrevid

*Auf der Straße des 17. Juni*


Straße des 17. Juni von CaputAethiopum auf Flickr


berlin_2013 von David Torrents Arenales auf Flickr

*Shapes & Light*


Haus der Kulturen der Welt von Berlin_Nex auf Flickr


Alte Nationalgalerie - Berlin von Christian Gutsche auf Flickr

*City in the Green*


Berlin- Havel Seitenarm von tango.eddy auf Flickr


Berlin Skyline von Chorizo from Berlin auf Flickr


----------



## MPOWER

After staying abroad for the last couple of years i enjoy the time here, feels great to live in Berlin, thanks for sharing those beautiful pictures!


----------



## christos-greece

untitled (5 of 11) by daintycates, on Flickr


untitled (6 of 10) by daintycates, on Flickr


untitled (1 of 11) by daintycates, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

skyline_berlin by LottaKoenigin, on Flickr


Berlino in November by kate.maximiliane, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Berlin City Lights by st.binder, on Flickr


Gustavohaus by kohlmann.sascha, on Flickr


----------



## Stadtlichtpunkte

The * Reichstag building * _ (Reichstagsgebäude) _  fore the Federal German Parliament _ (Bundestag) _

Reichstag in Berlin
by Stadtlichtpunkte of Flickr​


----------



## Stadtlichtpunkte

Die *Schwangere Auster* ist ein Beitrag unser amerikanische Beschützer zur Internationalen Bauausstellung 1957 Interbau. Während einer Konferenz des Rings Deutscher Makler stürzte das Dach der Kongreßhalle 1980 ein und verletzte einen Redakteur des Sender freies Berlin tödlich.
Seit 1989 ist sie Ausstellungsort für die internationalen zeitgenössischen Künste und *Haus der Kulturen der Welt*.

Kongreßhalle - „Schwangere Auster“
von Stadtlichtpunkte auf Flickr​


----------



## Stadtlichtpunkte

Die Siegessäule von 1873 mit der 8,30 m hohen „Goldelse“ zur Ehrung der _Einigungskriege_ steht erst seit 1939 auf dem großen Stern im Tiergarten.
Dem Reichskanzler und Diktator Hitler stand sie auf dem Königsplatz zwischen Krolloper und Reichstag im Wege. Sie war ihm für die geplante Welthauptstadt Germania zu klein. So wurde sie um eine vierte 7,5 m hohe Trommel aufgestockt. Nun ist das preußische Ehrenmal 66,89 m hoch.

Siegessäule mit der Viktoria auf dem Großen Stern
von Stadtlichtpunkte auf Flickr​


----------



## Stadtlichtpunkte

Mit dem Sonderzug nach Pankow. Die U-Bahn rattert über den hungrigen Gästen von *Konnopke’s Imbiß*, die Berlins bekannteste Currywurst genießen. 

Konnopke’s Imbiß unter der U-Bahn 
von Stadtlichtpunkte auf Flickr​*
U-Bahnhof Eberswalder Straße* - Die U-Bahn fährt hier nicht unter der Schönhauser Allee, sondern auf einem Viadukt.

U-Bahnhof Eberswalder Straße 
von Stadtlichtpunkte auf Flickr​


----------



## Stadtlichtpunkte

Die Brauerei Schultheiss braut schon seit 1967 kein Bier mehr hier, aber in ihren Gebäuden braucht sich die Kultur zusammen und das Bier wird konsumiert. 

*Kuturbrauerei* im Prenzlauer Berg
von Stadtlichtpunkte auf Flickr​


----------



## erbse

_Nice images, but please mind: You're in the international, thus *English speaking part* of the forum. _


----------



## Stadtlichtpunkte

Ok, I change it in the next days.

The *Elephant Gate*_ (Elefantentor)_: one of two zoo entrances in the *Zoological Garden* in Berlin-Tiergarten by Festitival of Lights 2013

Elefantentor - Festival of Lights
by Stadtlichtpunkte auf Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece

Berlin Febr 2012,Alte Potsdamer Strasse art air cycling,© RESPECT the copyright. by YoLeenders, on Flickr


PS13.28 - Berlin - La coupole de verre du Reichstag by _JoSsElin_, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Motorradgedenkfahrt 2001 zum Andenken an die tödlich verunglückten Motorradfahrer in Berlin und Brandenburg by Jonny__B_Kirchhain, on Flickr


Berlin by analuiza_olive, on Flickr


Neue Synagoge by analuiza_olive, on Flickr


----------



## noisrevid

Berlin Potsdamer Platz von tom_stromer auf Flickr


Berlin Haus Huth von tom_stromer auf Flickr


----------



## erbse

*A collection of awesome aerial views of Berlin: THIS IS BERLIN - FROM ABOVE*

GEIL! kay:









_Berlin-Mitte and the Tiergarten park (Central Park of Berlin), Source: Berliner Morgenpost_


----------



## christos-greece

Berlin by fred youdale, on Flickr


Berlin by fred youdale, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Berlin by fred youdale, on Flickr


Berlin by fred youdale, on Flickr


Berlin by fred youdale, on Flickr


----------



## Chadoh25

^^ Beautiful!


----------



## christos-greece

Alexanderplatz at night by michael.mu, on Flickr


Berlin Potsdamerplatz by fred youdale, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Berlin Potsdamerplatz by fred youdale, on Flickr


Berlin Nollendorfplatz by fred youdale, on Flickr

Happy New Year to all :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

Berlin at night by MichaelHarnish by SudipD - Blogger, LION, Social Media Consultant, on Flickr


Brandenburg Gate by Night by andrewtijou, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Brandenburg Gate by Night by andrewtijou, on Flickr


image by wka, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Gleisdreieck by pfauland, on Flickr


Brandenburg Gate by drronrosenthal, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Bridge to Museum Island, Berlin by drronrosenthal, on Flickr


Berlin cityscape by dragon_feathers, on Flickr


----------



## Denjiro

Berlin by david.bank (www.david-bank.com), on Flickr

Berlin Mitte by david.bank (www.david-bank.com), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Potsdamer Platz Stripes by davidcl0nel, on Flickr


Berlin Skyline by Sleutelgat, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Berlin long exposure by Pim Coumans, on Flickr


Berlin skyline. by Marek Buchmann, on Flickr


----------



## Denjiro

Berlin Cathedral by david.bank (www.david-bank.com), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

2107 by Rafael Dols, on Flickr


Berlin Cityscape by Felix Schmidt Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Berlin, sunrise - Germany by Wolf Nitschke, on Flickr


Gleisdreieck by pfauland, on Flickr


----------



## erbse

Our user noisrevid always knows how to amaze:


noisrevid said:


> Steinplatz
> 
> Steinplatz von tom_stromer auf Flickr
> 
> Kollhofftower view
> 
> Berlin City West von tom_stromer auf Flickr
> 
> 
> Panorama City West von tom_stromer auf Flickr
> 
> 
> Berliner Philharmonie von tom_stromer auf Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

photographer in Berlin par diwan, sur Flickr


Molecule Man par Felix Schmidt Photography, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Berliner Dom par MaTiers, sur Flickr


Toys Zone par RosLol, sur Flickr


----------



## General_FrKr

Nicy nice.


----------



## FAAN

Jewish Synagogue Berlin by david.bank (www.david-bank.com), on Flickr


Berlin Alexanderplatz by Marcus Klepper - Berliner1017, on Flickr









Source


Potsdamer Platz by flipflip008, on Flickr


Berlin Night Reflection by Marcus Klepper - Berliner1017, on Flickr


The last light over berlin by Marcus Klepper - Berliner1017, on Flickr


Berlin street - Rosenthaler Platz by Marcus Klepper - Berliner1017, on Flickr


Festival of Lights - Berliner Dom by Marcus Klepper - Berliner1017, on Flickr


----------



## FAAN

Reichstag zur Blauen Stunde by Marcus Klepper - Berliner1017, on Flickr


Twilight Berlin by Marcus Klepper - Berliner1017, on Flickr


Traffic lights Berlin by Marcus Klepper - Berliner1017, on Flickr


Potsdamer Platz Berlin by Marcus Klepper - Berliner1017, on Flickr


Good Night Berlin by Marcus Klepper - Berliner1017, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Hasselblad 500C – C – FujiReala100 – Night Warschauer Strasse II by Gustaf_E, on Flickr


Berlin Hauptbahnhof at night by Anthony Hevron, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Hasselblad 500C – C – FujiReala100 – Night Warschauer Straße I by Gustaf_E, on Flickr


Hasselblad 500C – C – FujiReala100 – Night Warschauer Strasse III by Gustaf_E, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Berlin view from the Schilling Brücke.  by jetezmoiauxphotos, on Flickr


View from the Reichstag by Gabludlow, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_0127 by anaadi+, on Flickr


Museum by anaadi+, on Flickr


----------



## erbse

That's all nice of you Christos Greece, *but could you please refrain from posting totally random (and often the same/similar) photos over and over and over... again?* Thank you.


----------



## tigot

Keep posting Christos, I very much enjoy all the photos you post


----------



## erbse

Mühlendammschleuse









http://www.bilderbuch-berlin.net/bi...stra%C3%9Fe_spree_4948306747_978x1304xin.jpeg


----------



## erbse

Lovely Jugendstil/Art Nouveau subway station:


noisrevid said:


> U-Bahnhof Bülowstraße
> 
> 
> Bülowstrasse, Berlin von Steven Hoekstra auf Flickr
> 
> 
> Berlin Bülowstrasse, Jugendstil-Bahnhof der Hochbahn von Wolfsraum auf Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Galería Kaufhof by Libertinus, on Flickr









 Berliner Fernsehturm zum Festival of Lights 2011 | Berlin TV-Tower during the Festival of Lights  by  visitBerlin  on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Bundeskanzleramt Berlin by MatthiasDynamic, on Flickr


Alte Nationalgalerie by Alexander Rentsch, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Bundestag by Detective C, on Flickr


Brandenburger Tor by Detective C, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Ich hab noch einen Koffer in Berlin by Werner Kunz, on Flickr


Berlin 08 by night by hugues.begin, on Flick


----------



## christos-greece

DSC_0564 by xlvee, on Flickr


pariser platz by xlvee, on Flickr


cloudy berlin by RICOW.de, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

Lonely morning in Berlin por Marcus Klepper - Berliner1017, en Flickr


Berlin - U-Bahn Kurfüstendamm por claudecastor, en Flickr


Alexanderplatz por berliner junge, en Flickr


Eingang zum DomAquareé (Entrance to DomAqureé por nevs_71, en Flickr


Blaue Stunde Strausberger Platz por Marcus Klepper - Berliner1017, en Flickr


Friedrichstraße por Krueger_Martin, en Flickr


Darkest Hour Berlin por Marcus Klepper - Berliner1017, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

121017 19 Berlin, Germany by gwyom, on Flickr


Felix Ritter-Berlin at night 7 by bulldoggenvisage, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Nachtaufnahmen am Potsdamer Platz by Jonny__B_Kirchhain, on Flickr


Nachtaufnahmen am Potsdamer Platz by Jonny__B_Kirchhain, on Flickr


Nachtaufnahmen am Potsdamer Platz by Jonny__B_Kirchhain, on Flickr


----------



## extrawelt

Berliner Skyline by Marie Mercedes  on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

31_Oberbaumbrüke by Ralph Ueschner, on Flickr


34_Oberbaumbrüke by Ralph Ueschner, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Festival Of Lights - Berlin 2013 by Testbilder2012, on Flickr


IMG_8045_6_7.jpg by Evil Benius, on Flickr


----------



## Ludi




----------



## christos-greece

PhotonVisions-004 by PhotonVisions Imaging, on Flickr


PhotonVisions-005 by PhotonVisions Imaging, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

PhotonVisions-002 by PhotonVisions Imaging, on Flickr


PhotonVisions-001 by PhotonVisions Imaging, on Flickr


Light Stripes Berlin by Marcus Klepper - Berliner1017, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Early Winter by puterawicak, on Flickr


Berlin Skyline by briandillon1946, on Flickr


Reichstag Building. Atrium. Berlin by briandillon1946, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Brandenburg Tor by Demis de Haan, on Flickr


Olympiastadion, Berlin Germany by ynysforgan_jack, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Berlin, vue aérienne - aerial view by blafond, on Flickr


zurück | berlin | 2013 by feliksbln, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Berlin by augustolara, on Flickr


Tempelhofer Feld by mar_ro, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Berliner Dom (Berlin) (IV) by manuela.martin, on Flickr


Neue Nationalgalerie (Berlin) (II) by manuela.martin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Schlossplatz by manuela.martin, on Flickr


Deutsches Historisches Museum (Berlin) by manuela.martin, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

Berlin - Rush hour por nevs_71, en Flickr


Berlin Hauptbahnhof Brücke por stefanschaefer90, en Flickr


Olympiastadion Berlin por Marcus Klepper - Berliner1017, en Flickr


Rathaus Charlottenburg por Marco Fürstenberg, en Flickr


030 By Night por girl.got.skillz.photography, en Flickr


Berlin Bode Museum por david.bank (www.david-bank.com), en Flickr


Berlin shortly after the sunset por Marcus Klepper - Berliner1017, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Skyline Berlin im Abendrot par BPRC GmbH & Co. KG, sur Flickr


Berlin Skyline Mediaspree par claudecastor, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Berlin Skyline Mediaspree par claudecastor, sur Flickr


Berlin Skyline Bodemuseum Panorama par claudecastor, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Under construction par Krueger_Martin, sur Flickr


Skyline Berlin im Abendrot par BPRC GmbH & Co. KG, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Der Himmel über Berlin par hasenkeks_deluxe, sur Flickr


Berlin_TV_Tower_and_skyline par umdea, sur Flickr


Berlín desde el Reichstag (parlamento alemán) par Abraham Moral, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

THE AMAZING SPIDER-MAN 2 par Earth Hour Global, sur Flickr


bhbf 028 par d.sonnenfels, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Aufnahmen-44 par barleyscottblair, sur Flickr


Berlin Tower par daltokhee, sur Flickr


Berlin_57.jpg par lowglowflow, sur Flickr


----------



## noisrevid

Berlin - Alexanderplatz von tom_stromer auf Flickr


Berlin - Rotes Rathaus von tom_stromer auf Flickr


Berlin - Spree an der Musuemsinsel von tom_stromer auf Flickr


Berlin Regierungsviertel - Alt und Neu von tom_stromer auf Flickr


----------



## noisrevid

Unter den Linden - Komandantenhaus von tom_stromer auf Flickr


Joachimsthalerstraße Kantstraße von tom_stromer auf Flickr


Berlin Breitscheidplatz von tom_stromer auf Flickr


Bundeskanzleramt von tom_stromer auf Flickr


St.Thomas Kirche von tom_stromer auf Flickr


Berlin - Mitte Ziegelstraße von tom_stromer auf Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Berlin - U-Bahnhof Frankfurter Tor par IngolfBLN, sur Flickr


BERLIN ART WOCHE 2013 par brucefilms1, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Alexanderplatz par davidcl0nel, sur Flickr


Berlin Mitte par davidcl0nel, sur Flickr


----------



## LuckyLuke

*The Tchoban Foundation: The Museum for Architectural Drawings in Berlin*

http://www.tchoban-foundation.de/


AHS_tchoban01 von alexander h. schulz auf Flickr


tchoban foundation 13-08-16 1879_80_81_tonemapped von esuarknitram auf Flickr


AHS_tchoban02 von alexander h. schulz auf Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Bikini Haus 023 par Frank Guschmann, sur Flickr


Le Monde - Blick über Berlin par niklaspeisker, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Mendelsson-Bartholdy-Park par Krueger_Martin, sur Flickr


Berlin - Mitte - Reichstag par geestini, sur Flickr


F9017 par Rafael Dols, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Brandenburger Tor HDR par StivaleAA, sur Flickr


The Bikini House at Night par d.sonnenfels, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Reichstag par StivaleAA, sur Flickr


Spreeufer Osthafen par Thomas Bechtle Fotografie, sur Flickr


Berlin Potsdamer Platz @night par gerrit.photography, sur Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

Potsdamer Platz por Sabrina Steiger, en Flickr


frozen souls por gicol, en Flickr


Bikini Berlin por Testbilder2012, en Flickr


Kaffeeklatsch por Oliver Wittke, en Flickr


Kopfstein por Oliver Wittke, en Flickr


schönhauser allee Berlin por Totten5, en Flickr


Oberbaumbrücke por Lucas Kreutz, en Flickr


Berlin Hauptbahnhof por CROMEO, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Sans titre de par Monetta Marchiano, sur Flickr


3 Block par Jo Katapult, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Spreeufer Osthafen par Thomas Bechtle Fotografie, sur Flickr


Berlin TV Tower par astavirs, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Night Angel Berlin par jazzyoki, sur Flickr


Berlin par chiarabent, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Berlin par DamiDamberger, sur Flickr


The Reichstag Building par Bernardo © (http://Ricci-Armani.com), sur Flickr


polizei-kontrolliert-tuning-szene-14 par Björn Kietzmann, sur Flickr


----------



## UrbanMyth

Truly one of the world's great cities. Berlin defies simple definitions.


----------



## christos-greece

Berlin par -R54-, sur Flickr


Neue Immobilien par the maki, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

775 Jahre Berlin par bbg0n, sur Flickr


An der Oberbaumbrücke par Mondrian-Berlin, sur Flickr


Berlin april 2010 087 par jstyrbk, sur Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

Burning Sky por Marcus Klepper - Berliner1017, en Flickr


Saules! HAPPY EASTERN TO EVERYONE! por fabbfoto, en Flickr


Olympiastadion in Berlin por Frank Haase - Berlin, en Flickr


DSC_1103 por fabbfoto, en Flickr


Viktoriapark Kreuzberg por Testbilder2012, en Flickr


Glienicker Brücke zwischen Berlin und Potsdam por lbbad, en Flickr


Berlin por Striatum, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Berlin par AlbertoSalvaterra, sur Flickr


Berlin 2014 par Bruno Mertins, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Train station "Friedrichstraße" Berlin par fineartfotograf, sur Flickr


Berlin Panorama mini par Richard Leese, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Berlin par AlbertoSalvaterra, sur Flickr


trade center building par Olga Chertova, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Subway in Berlin par fineartfotograf, sur Flickr


Germany April 2014 par Alan Fraser, sur Flickr


crossing lines par Nani 183, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Berlin skyline reflected in water at sunset illustration by Mideast Travel, on Flickr

berlin_20140419_su by nsimn, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Berlin Skyline by John | Adrian | Orr | Photography, on Flickr

Berlin Skyline Treptowers Mediaspree by claudecastor, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Potsdamer Platz Berlin at Night par Vartzbed Photography, sur Flickr


Reichstag par Um Berto, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Berlin by night by Sofiene Daouas par AkanshaGautam, sur Flickr


Panorama of Berlin HBF par Krueger_Martin, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

berlin_20140424 par nsimn, sur Flickr


Skyline Berlin par Moritz Auer, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Berlin Skyline par John | Adrian | Orr | Photography, sur Flickr


Burning Sky par Marcus Klepper - Berliner1017, sur Flickr


Berlin Skyline par Jakob Fliedner, sur Flickr


----------



## Tiaren

christos-greece said:


> trade center building par Olga Chertova, sur Flickr


Not so sure, this in Berlin...


----------



## erbse

Lomonossow Tower, a place for well-off refugees in Berlin-Charlottengrad.


----------



## erbse

Berlin timelapse videos at Bing today:

http://www.bing.com/videos/search?q...&mid=9575B524857AE99C0D479575B524857AE99C0D47


----------



## christos-greece

A light from Oberbaum par Onno Koopmann, sur Flickr


Evenings art par Onno Koopmann, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

#infinity par girl.got.skillz.photography, sur Flickr


Sans titre de par Bug Rodgers, sur Flickr


Sans titre de par Bug Rodgers, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Konzerthaus Berlin par davidcl0nel, sur Flickr


Berlin - Hauptbahnhof par towoberlin, sur Flickr


Citylife ! par Julia Photography2011, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Berlin Haupt Bahnhof par My Photo Vision, sur Flickr


Berlin par 5canner, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Berlin-City-Nights par anisacarmelia, sur Flickr


Weit reicht der Blick... par MaBuHo, sur Flickr


Straße des 17. Juni par Krueger_Martin, sur Flickr


----------



## General_FrKr

Union Berlin's stadium turned into giant living room filled with fans' couches for World Cup viewing party



> A German event agency had a brilliant idea — to invite fans to *Union Berlin's stadium *to watch World Cup games. But instead of having them all sit in those hard stadium seats, they allowed people to bring their own sofas as they turned the Stadion An der Alten Forsterei (Stadium near the old Forester's house) into a giant living room complete with 38,000 square feet of retro wallpaper around the 700-inch screen. Dubbed the World Cup living room and inspired by fans chanting about the stadium being their home at Union Berlin matches, 780 sofa were registered and set up on the pitch with end tables and lamps for a delightful evening of World Cup viewing.





























copyright AP & Reuters


----------



## Nando_ros

Station with a view - Berlin Friedrichstraße por Maria_Globetrotter, en Flickr


Eberswalder Straße por CROMEO, en Flickr


Berlin - Tempelhofer Hafen am Abend por Benedikt.Elser, en Flickr


S25 por Max Peter1, en Flickr


Romantik @ Treptower Hafen (Romantic @ the harbour of Treptow) por nevs_71, en Flickr


17 Juni bei Nacht por Marcus Klepper - Berliner1017, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Berlin par 5canner, sur Flickr


Hauswand mit Spiegelung - Fisheye Effekt par Martina_AUGENBLICK, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Berlin 2014 par Lynne Hand, sur Flickr


Berlin par brookebinkowski, sur Flickr


Berlin par edgar_bartlett, sur Flickr


----------



## jonnyworld

That's funny!! I love it!


----------



## jonnyworld

The couches post above is brilliant!


----------



## General_FrKr

One of the worlds largest Fanfests : 300.000 visitors in Berlin



















The worlds smallest Fanfest : Berlin Lego Center


----------



## christos-greece

View above Berlin par berlinka_lg, sur Flickr


Coca Cola am Pariser Platz, Berlin par berlinka_lg, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

berlin. par wondersiveseen, sur Flickr


berlin. par wondersiveseen, sur Flickr


River Spree Boat Trip, BERLIN jpg par Fitzhurbert, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

berlin. par wondersiveseen, sur Flickr


Berlin par marcschmidt238, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Berlin 2014 par Lynne Hand, sur Flickr


Waterway near Museum Island par ddbrown4, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Night Berlin par Onefound, sur Flickr


berlin-city-night par yale_nguyen, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Berlin par edgar_bartlett, sur Flickr


Berliner Dom par Brinders56, sur Flickr


Berlin at night par Alistair Mather, sur Flickr


----------



## noisrevid

Potsdamer Platz von tom_stromer auf Flickr


Good Morning Moabit von tom_stromer auf Flickr


Berlin - Stößensee von tom_stromer auf Flickr


Michaelkirchplatz - Engelbecken von tom_stromer auf Flickr


Engelbecken von tom_stromer auf Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Sans titre de par René Wetzig, sur Flickr


Bye Berlin! par Julia Photography2011, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

365 Day Project: Day 36 par jackmawbey, sur Flickr


Berlin Crane Skyline par Daanckx, sur Flickr


Berlin Schwarzweiss par © www.borais.com, sur Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

Der Himmel über Berlin por AsAbel14, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Berlin - Sony Center -027 par haimanti.weld, sur Flickr


Berlin, West Berlin -004 par haimanti.weld, sur Flickr


IMG_7619.jpg par _carsten, sur Flickr


----------



## General_FrKr

*World Cup Winners partying in Berlin
1 Million Fans on the streets
*


----------



## hugodiekonig

^^ Danke, Jungs!!!! Ihr seid Die bester!!!!! :rock::rock::rock:


----------



## christos-greece

@General_FrKr: Great, very nice photos ...dankie :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

Skyline @ Night par claudecastor, sur Flickr


P4180052 par martin_mach, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Rooftop nights... par labelello_foto, sur Flickr


IMG_7681.jpg par _carsten, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Berlin Strandbar Mitte at night par Simon Blackbourn, sur Flickr


berliner dom at night par sevenlifes101, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Frankfurter Allee bei Nacht par MyPhotographyBerlin™, sur Flickr


Frankfurter Allee par André-Pictures™, sur Flickr


Berlin, Sony Center -026 par haimanti.weld, sur Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

Regierungsviertel por teekay72, en Flickr


Schloss Charlottenburg por labelello_foto, en Flickr


Galileo-Skulptur por Frank Haase - Berlin, en Flickr


Reichstagskuppel por Jens Stenneken, en Flickr


U-Bahn Bundestag por Jens Stenneken, en Flickr


Berlin Evening por Marcus Klepper - Berliner1017, en Flickr


Summer Sunset in Berlin por Marcus Klepper - Berliner1017, en Flickr


----------



## mörderkätzchen

What a great thread  Thanks to all contributors


----------



## jonnyworld

Cracking photos of the World Cup Celebration!


----------



## jonnyworld

Luckily I am going back to Berlin in August for the first time since 2008 - too long away! I'll post some of my photos when I get back. 

Bring on the Wheat Beer!!!!!


----------



## christos-greece

Berlin Victory Column par © www.borais.com, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Berlin Trip (2011) par St Boniface's Catholic College, Plymouth, sur Flickr


Berlin Sunset Panorama par Adrian-D., sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Columna de Victoria par CROMEO, sur Flickr


Berlin at night par marlongros, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Sans titre de par Wanderlust_73, sur Flickr


The Carriage par TAG Fotografie, sur Flickr


Berlin Sunset Panorama par Adrian-D., sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Urban City par Butz.2013, sur Flickr


0703955 Otto Piene par golli43, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

0703953 Otto Piene par golli43, sur Flickr


0703782 Finale par golli43, sur Flickr


Sights from Berlin par Bytemarks, sur Flickr


----------



## mörderkätzchen

:applause:


----------



## Tiaren

Christos-greece sure loves Berlin Cathedral and Potsdamer Platz. You won't find a post with pictures of one of them missing.


----------



## erbse

Tiaren said:


> Christos-greece sure loves Berlin Cathedral and Potsdamer Platz. You won't find a post with pictures of one of them missing.


To be honest: It's way too much imho. This thread became so repetetive and rather boring.

We need more contributors.


Wannsee:








Wannsee II von Alexander Steinhof auf Flickr


----------



## erbse

Former US monitoring station, Teufelsberg.


Guter Zuhörer / Good Listener [EXPLORED #131] von _vonStein auf Flickr


----------



## erbse

Oberbaum Bridge.









Oberbaumbrücke  von ill-padrino www.matthiashaker.com auf Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Botanical Garden*


Botanischer Garten por MCalatayud, en Flickr


Botanischer Garten por MCalatayud, en Flickr


Botanischer Garten / Botanical Garden por buidl-lemmy, en Flickr


----------



## Tiaren

erbse said:


> To be honest: It's way too much imho. This thread became so repetetive and rather boring.


I agree, though we should be thankful to chritos-greece's year-long faithfulness to this thread.

But let's see, what I can do about that:

*Fancy facade on Märkisches Ufer:*

Das Märkische Ufer mit dem Ermelerhaus in Berlin Mitte by Jonny__B_Kirchhain, on Flickr

*Entrance gate of Castle Köpenick:*

Berlin Köpenick Schloss Hoftor 1682 und Torhäuser 1806 by Wolfsraum, on Flickr

*Interior of gothic St. Mary, near Alexanderplatz:*

Saint Mary's Church by wishingbone, on Flickr


----------



## Tiaren

*Nikolai Quarter, the historical heart of Berlin:*

Nikolaiviertel | Nikolai quarter by visitBerlin, on Flickr

*Kreuzberg at night:*

magical Kreuzberg by Marian_Heinzmann, on Flickr

*Expressionism in Berlin:*

Ullsteinhaus, Berlin by berlin-en-ligne, on Flickr


----------



## Tiaren

*Splendor in Bode Museum:*

BER_Bode_05 by chiang_benjamin, on Flickr

*Let's visit Goldelse (Golden Lizzy) in Tiergarten...:*

Siegessäule | Victory Column by visitBerlin, on Flickr

*...or the Museum of Natural History:*

Museum für Naturkunde Berlin (vertorama) by Yaisog Bonegnasher, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Berliner Dom par janniswerner, sur Flickr


Martin-Gropius-Bau par janniswerner, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Mies par janniswerner, sur Flickr


Tempelhofer Feld par mar_ro, sur Flickr


DE BR045B 001 par setboun photos, sur Flickr


----------



## Tiaren

*Inside the palaces of Sanssouci:*

Sanssouci 6607_6x4 by agprysw, on Flickr

Sanssouci 6638_6x4 by agprysw, on Flickr

Sanssouci 6672_6x4 by agprysw, on Flickr


----------



## Tiaren

*Forest of cranes, where the City Palace will rise again:*

Berlin Skyline after sunset by drefsmichael, on Flickr

*A musical theatre, a car park, a sex shop and the Waldorf Astoria tower:*

Theater des Westens by tom_stromer, on Flickr

*Platz der Republik (Square of the Republic):*

Kite Above Reichstag Berlin Germany by Wind Watcher, on Flickr


----------



## Tiaren

*The Crown Prince looking towards Charlottenburg Palace:*

Frühling in Berlin | Spring in Berlin (9) by visitBerlin, on Flickr

*Museumisland at night:*

Alte Nationalgalerie Berlin by Lichtspot, on Flickr

*Welt-Stadt Berlin:*

Berlin Hi-Flyer over Gendarmenmarkt, Berlin 2012 by Easy Traveler, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Skyline Berlin, no Sun par -_MCS_-, sur Flickr


Skyline #VII par Alexander Rentsch, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Berlin skyline 1_tonemapped par Mal Smyth, sur Flickr


Kreuzberg par János Balázs, sur Flickr


East Berlin par Tommy Fischer, sur Flickr


----------



## Tiaren

*Potsdamer Platz Station:*

Potsdamer Platz by Fabio Giorgetta, on Flickr


*Jugendstil courtyard of Charlottenburg's city hall:*

0244.0002.jpg by Rainer Kessler, on Flickr


*Moltke Bridge and government quarter:*

Berlin by Profilbesitzer, on Flickr


----------



## Tiaren

*A flock of birds between Berlin Cathedral and Sophien Church:*

Berliner Dom Starlings by Paul 'Tuna' Turner, on Flickr


*The Berggruen Collection:*

Das Museum Berggruen im westlichen Stülerbau in Charlottenburg by Jonny__B_Kirchhain, on Flickr


*Tiergarten in winter:*

Neopan400Aculux47 (2) by Photodendron, on Flickr


----------



## Tiaren

*Viennese baroque in Berlin:*

Alte Bibliothek by marconogues, on Flickr


*Ancient Greece in Berlin's Pergamonmuseum:*

Pergamonmuseum (1) by visitBerlin, on Flickr


*Kreuzberg high above the city:*

Medieval cascade by Olga Antipenko and Yury Gubin, on Flickr


----------



## Skrapebook

The absolutely stunning and gorgeous Berlin! 
Fantastic stuff! :bow:


----------



## Tiaren

*Berlin Aquadom, the largest cylindrical aquarium in the world:*

Radisson Blu (Berlin) by Mike Rollinger, on Flickr


*Palace Friedrichsfelde:*

20120428 17_34_570611H by Klaus Bruck, on Flickr


*The monumental statue of St. George stood once inside one of the City Palaces courtyards:*

dragon by bilderkombinat berlin, on Flickr


----------



## Tiaren

*Park in Berlin Schöneberg:*

Rudolph-Wilde-Park, Berlin-Schöneberg by visitBerlin, on Flickr


*Kurfürstendamm at night:*

Weihnachtlicher Kurfürstendamm | Kurfürstendamm at Christmas time (3) by visitBerlin, on Flickr


*Statues lined in the Old National Gallery:*

BER_AltesNationalgalerie_04 by chiang_benjamin, on Flickr


----------



## Tiaren

*Old versus new (even though both look old ) at Potsdamer Platz:*

erről mondjuk nem Berlinre gondolnék by tutuka, on Flickr


*Ultra modern government quarter:*

Marie-Elisabeth-Lüders-Haus by visitBerlin, on Flickr


*Small oasis in the metropolis:*

Neues Museum by visitBerlin, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

Bye, Bye Berlin! por NicoTrinkhaus, en Flickr


Schloss Pfaueninsel bei Berlin por Frank Haase - Berlin, en Flickr


The long view por eMAJgen, en Flickr


Schloß Köpenik - Berlin por Marcus Klepper - Berliner1017, en Flickr


DSC00045 por Photodendron, en Flickr


Berlin Underground por Scott Sharick, en Flickr


Berlin Cathedral (Berliner Dom) por CONTROTONO, en Flickr


----------



## Tiaren

*Humboldt University, where Einstein, Karl Marx or the Brothers Grimm taught:*

Humboldt-Universität by visitBerlin, on Flickr


*The grand Picture Gallery of Sanssouci:*

Picture Gallery, Sanssouci Palace, Potsdam, Sept 30.12 by carolhagino, on Flickr


*Frederick the Great once again riding towards his Palace:*

Frederick II of Prussia by Jorge Lascar, on Flickr


----------



## Tiaren

*Ministries at the Spree River:*

Berlin #18 by Flitze50, on Flickr


*Park in Berlin-Pankow:*

Bürgerpark in Pankow, Berlin by steffen.rentsch, on Flickr


*Berlin Classicism:*

Detail of Schloßbrücke, Berlin-Mitte, Germany by Ministry, on Flickr


----------



## Tiaren

*Old Berlin charme:*

Sophieneck - Berlin Mitte by Marcus Klepper - Berliner1017, on Flickr


*Neptune Fountain and the so called Red City Hall (red because of the bricks, not the politics ):*

Berlijn, het Rode Stadhuis (1861-1869) Duitsland 2012 by wally nelemans, on Flickr


*Ceiling of Friedrichswerder Church:*

Friedrichswerder Church by <ChristiaN/>, on Flickr


----------



## STgaleb

I love it here

Sent from my Tele2fon v5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tiaren

*Baroque and neoclassicism right next to each other on Gendarmenmarkt:*

Gendarmenmarkt by Mike Rollinger, on Flickr


*The amazing dome of the Altes Museum completely surprises the visitor, as it isn't visible from the outside:*

BER_AltesMuseum_07 by chiang_benjamin, on Flickr


*Palace Bellevue in the winter:*

Schloss Bellevue | Bellevue Palace by visitBerlin, on Flickr


----------



## Tiaren

*The austere Holocaust Memorial in stark contrast to the shiny towers of Potsdamer Platz:*

Denkmal für die ermordeten Juden Europas | Memorial to the Murdered Jews of Europe (1) by visitBerlin, on Flickr


*Palace Charlottenburg in autumn:*

Autumn Motion by Nomadic Vision Photography, on Flickr


*St. Hedwig, Berlin's catholic cathedral:*

Berlin_StHedwig_20120623_010755 by vinnewage, on Flickr


----------



## Tiaren

*Welcome to Alexanderplatz:*

Berlin -2041 by Torplo, on Flickr


*Berlin's famous "Ampelmännchen":*

Traffic light, Berlin, Germany by itsaboutthekk, on Flickr


*Moltke Bridge at night:*

Moltke2 by J. Knaack, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Berlin by dieter.steffmann, on Flickr

Berlin by dieter.steffmann, on Flickr

Berlin by dieter.steffmann, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

sunset by SaltGeorge, on Flickr

Berlin by dieter.steffmann, on Flickr

Berlin by dieter.steffmann, on Flickr


----------



## Tiaren

*A taste of old England next to Berlin, Palace Cecilienhof:*

Schloss Cecilienhof by kwongman, on Flickr


*New use of an old brevery:*

Kulturbrauerei by visitBerlin, on Flickr


*Berlins famous Jewish Museum:*

Jüdisches Museum | Jewish Museum (1) by visitBerlin, on Flickr


----------



## Tiaren

*Biergarten and fountain on Rüdesheimer Platz:*

Rüdesheimer Platz, Berlin-Wilmersdorf by visitBerlin, on Flickr


*The old Royal Armory, one of Berlin's earliest baroque buildings:*

Deutsches Historisches Museum | German Historical Museum (1) by visitBerlin, on Flickr


*Ultra modern underground station:*

multirow by spreephoto.de, on Flickr


----------



## Tiaren

*Symmetric street pattern of central East Berlin:*

Konzerthaus Berllin_Luftbild 5021_klein ©Dom Publishers 2009 by Konzerthaus Berlin, on Flickr


*Queen Nefertiti and worshippers:*

Behind the first row by matmaxx, on Flickr


*Closed Tempelhof Airport:*

Tempelhof Airport #I by Alexander Rentsch, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

eyeemfiltered1407243154381 by Th.He, on Flickr

BERLIN (A) (5 OF 5).jpg by JohnMasonTravel, on Flickr

Berlin by dieter.steffmann, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Berlin by Blue Sky Red Dirt Photography, on Flickr

Berlin 06. August 2014 um 14-50-52.jpg by Stephan Knips, on Flickr

Berlin by Clayz920, on Flickr


----------



## STgaleb

these cute lamps are in almost every restaurant
love it


----------



## extrawelt

by marlon_75 on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSC_7428 by zhusongyun, on Flickr

DSC_7309 by zhusongyun, on Flickr

DSC_7063 by zhusongyun, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSC_7379 by zhusongyun, on Flickr

DSC_7381 by zhusongyun, on Flickr

DSC_7348 by zhusongyun, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

St. Marien, Kreuzberg por RausenLab, en Flickr


Berlin Nights por lippediak, en Flickr


Glienicker Brücke por davidcl0nel, en Flickr


Bahnbrücke Bleibtreustraße (am S-Bhf Savignyplatz) por Frank Haase - Berlin, en Flickr


S/U Friedrichstraße por davidcl0nel, en Flickr


Friedrichswerdersche Kirche por Marcus Klepper - Berliner1017, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Berlin Siegessäule by brundige2, on Flickr

DSC_7042 by zhusongyun, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

The German parliament by nicksimages.com, on Flickr

theoriginaldoctorshade: citylandscapes: berlin, germany Top 5 cities in the world easily by roadlessco, on Flickr


----------



## SebastianCrow

I think that it's Hamburg in last photo, isn't it?


----------



## jonnyworld

The link refers to Hamburg


----------



## extrawelt

christos-greece said:


> The German parliament by nicksimages.com, on Flickr
> 
> theoriginaldoctorshade: citylandscapes: berlin, germany Top 5 cities in the world easily by roadlessco, on Flickr


nice update.


----------



## christos-greece

SebastianCrow said:


> I think that it's Hamburg in last photo, isn't it?





jonnyworld said:


> The link refers to Hamburg


Deleted.


----------



## General_FrKr




----------



## Nando_ros

Kreuzberg Berlin by Extrud, on Flickr


Das Nikolaiviertel in Berlin by Frank Haase - Berlin, on Flickr


Brandenburger Tor by Bluedreamberlin, on Flickr


Beethoven-Haydn-Mozart-Denkmal by Frank Haase - Berlin, on Flickr


Berlin - Wasserfall am Kreuzberg im Victoria Park by Benedikt.Elser, on Flickr


Berlin say good night by Marcus Klepper - Berliner1017, on Flickr


breath of berlin by PhiGun, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Large road... by Eleonora Cacciari, on Flickr

Urlaub Berlin und Greifswald 2009 by AndreSchaefer42, on Flickr

Urlaub Berlin und Greifswald 2009 by AndreSchaefer42, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

IMGP3964 by Rafael Jiménez, on Flickr

KNA_8947 by koorosh.nozad, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Spree bei Nacht by Andi_Berlin, on Flickr

Robert Emmerich - 60 Long exposure at the walk of fame in Berlin - Germany by EmmerichRobert, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

BERLIN Visioni diverse by GIORGI MARCO by Iggiorgi, on Flickr

Zweimal Kultur by Marcus Klepper - Berliner1017, on Flickr

day16 by Ale Nuvola, on Flickr


----------



## noisrevid

Berlin Mitte by tom_stromer, on Flickr


Berlin - Gendarmenmarkt by tom_stromer, on Flickr


Berlin - Stadtmitte by tom_stromer, on Flickr


Berlin - Rotes Rathaus by tom_stromer, on Flickr


Berlin - Rotes Rathaus by tom_stromer, on Flickr


----------



## noisrevid

Ein Schloß erhebt sich by tom_stromer, on Flickr


Berlin - Stadtmitte by tom_stromer, on Flickr


Berlin - Alexanderstraße by tom_stromer, on Flickr


Berlin - ParkInn Dachterrasse by tom_stromer, on Flickr


Berlin - Theodor Heuß Platz by tom_stromer, on Flickr


Berlin - Leipzigerstraße by tom_stromer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

WILHELMSTR. by m.joedicke, on Flickr

Sony Center, Berlin, Germany by ffagency.com, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Bode Museum am Nacht by TheocharisK, on Flickr

429751_3389460138075_736961665_n by ludo.lanciano, on Flickr

Berlin 2014 by morner, on Flickr


----------



## extrawelt

Berlin Globe Found on flickrcc.net


----------



## Skrapebook

The planet called Berlin is the only place to BE :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

Urb 07 S5_190 by c a r a p i e s, on Flickr

1 Berlin Oberbaum BrückeDSC_5022a by H-J. Mischke, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Hackescher Markt View from Oranienburger Str by Iwan Gabovitch, on Flickr

Neute Schönhauser Str at Evening by Iwan Gabovitch, on Flickr

Cool and Warm by Fairy_Nuff, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Berlin Night Skyline by Canon John's 7D (2,000,000+ views, Thanks), on Flickr

Berlin by Night by Phychi, on Flickr

IMG_0304 by go2bob, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Deutscher Bundestag by Fotografioso, on Flickr

Festival of Lights Berlin by OldFlying, on Flickr

Festival of Lights Berlin by OldFlying, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

berlin by Brendan Ó Sé, on Flickr

Bundeskanzleramt by DamiDamberger, on Flickr

Bode-Museum Berlin by DamiDamberger, on Flickr

Happy New Year to all :cheers:


----------



## General_FrKr

Frohes Neues Jahr !
Happy New Years !


----------



## christos-greece

nachts by Beates-Fotos, on Flickr

Ecke by Beates-Fotos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSC_0930 by ivust, on Flickr

_DSC2358_59_60_61_62-hdr.jpg by FotoClaus, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

Berlin Skyline Ostbahnhof by stefanschaefer90, on Flickr


Color Madness Berlin by Marcus Klepper - Berliner1017, on Flickr


Gymnasium Steglitz by Ineound, on Flickr


My Berlin Home by huub zeeman, on Flickr


U-Bahn by sthilari, on Flickr


Berlin Wannsee Sunset by stefanschaefer90, on Flickr


Palace Koepenick Berlin by Thomas Bechtle Fotografie, on Flickr


Skyline Berlin Köpenick by Marcus Klepper - Berliner1017, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

0009 | Hotel de Rome | Festival of Lights 2014 by Festival of Lights | Zander & Partner, on Flickr


0007 | Humboldt-Universitaet | Festival of Lights 2014 by Festival of Lights | Zander & Partner, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

0001 | Potsdamer Platz | Festival of Lights 2014 by Festival of Lights | Zander & Partner, on Flickr


0009 | Juristische Fakultaet | Festival of Lights 2014 by Festival of Lights | Zander & Partner, on Flickr


0019 | Berliner Dom | Festival of Lights 2014 by Festival of Lights | Zander & Partner, on Flickr


----------



## casb68

Contemporary Berlin is an anazing city


----------



## Nando_ros

Berlin Leipziger Platz by david.bank (www.david-bank.com), on Flickr


Winter in Berlin by Thomas Bechtle Fotografie, on Flickr


Schloß Friedrichsfelde im Tierpark | Berlin | Germany by nk_worldtour, on Flickr


Weltzeituhr am Alexanderplatz - Berlin by derultrazauberer, on Flickr


Rush hour by davidcl0nel, on Flickr


Schlossbrücke Berlin by Marcus Klepper - Berliner1017, on Flickr


Berlin by david.bank (www.david-bank.com), on Flickr


----------



## miau

^^ The first and the last image show a typical winter sky above Berlin as long as I remember. Usually we have very little snow but dry and chill air. This year we had 20 cm fresh snow at christmas day though.


----------



## christos-greece

DSC_7042 by zhusongyun, on Flickr

Berlin Siegessäule by brundige2, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Trip to Germany 69 by Tristan in Ottawa, on Flickr

BERLIN by sabrinasteiger1, on Flickr


----------



## miau

Berlin - Skyline Panorama Platz der Vereinten Nationen by claudecastor, on Flickr

über den dächern von berlin by spreephoto.de, on Flickr


----------



## miau

Berlin, Eberswalder Straße by lippediak, on Flickr

berlin...eberswalder by flowshot news, on Flickr

foggy H-H by flowshot news, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

R0000363 by hojinson, on Flickr

R0000355 by hojinson, on Flickr

Christmas Berlin by Galince Travel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Christmas Berlin by Galince Travel, on Flickr

I0705 - Berlin Cityscape by Rafael Dols, on Flickr

Marie Elisabeth Lueders-Haus (Berlin) (I) by manuela.martin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Berlin Night by danielfoster437, on Flickr

Gendarmenmarkt by Channed, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Berlin By Night by fission.xuiptz, on Flickr

Berlin - Brandenburg Gate by mac__photography, on Flickr

The Brandenburg Gate by Geekstalt, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

26072014-Reichstag at night by Jean.M, on Flickr

Berlin at night, cityline by pixiepeeper, on Flickr

night traffic by erigrus, on Flickr


----------



## Christopher C

Nice pics of the capital C-G


----------



## Terminator2014

Das ist so schön!!


----------



## christos-greece

Berlin by dieter.steffmann, on Flickr

Berlin by dieter.steffmann, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSC_7428 by zhusongyun, on Flickr

DSC_7309 by zhusongyun, on Flickr

Berlin by westkauai, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Berlin - Gendarmenmarkt Study #2 by claudecastor, on Flickr

Untitled by Constantin Polke, on Flickr

Brandenburger Tor / Brandenburger gate by daniela.klenke, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Berlin Skyline by stefanschaefer90, on Flickr

Berlin_Apr_2015-33 by FEK1000, on Flickr

Berlin Skyline at Night, TV-Tower by gordon.shumwaay, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

Berlin - Oberbaumbrücke rush hour by FH | Photography, on Flickr


Berlin's Regierungsviertel at Dusk by mystrg, on Flickr


Neptunbrunnen Berlin by Marcus Klepper - Berliner1017, on Flickr


Berlin City by Thomas Bechtle Fotografie, on Flickr


potsdamer platz II by RICOW.de, on Flickr


Charlottenburg Castle by Night by nschleheck, on Flickr


Brandenburger Tor II by FH | Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

After Exhibition by kohlmann.sascha, on Flickr

On the Spree by sealfur, on Flickr

On the Spree by sealfur, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Street by SammyDamacy, on Flickr

Berlin - Nikolaiviertel by .patrick., on Flickr

Berlin - Siegessäule Panorama zur blauen Stunde by claudecastor, on Flickr


----------



## noisrevid

Very colourful HDR  summer 2014


Berlin - City West by tom_stromer, on Flickr

Near Berlin Messe / conventioncenter in winter 2014


Berlin - Theodor Heuß Platz by tom_stromer, on Flickr

Berlin Mitte with Berlin Stadtschloß rising


Berlin - Stadtmitte Panorama by tom_stromer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Berlin - Skyline Mediaspree by claudecastor, on Flickr

Berlin at Night by L.K Photography, on Flickr

DSC01155 by qwz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

ohne by tokioman, on Flickr

thorn by berberbeard, on Flickr

Friedrichstraße by Kamil Leczkowski, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

Berlin Mitte by Berlin-Knipser, on Flickr


Berliner U-Bahn Romantik by Ralf Kornetzki, on Flickr


St. Thomas Kirche by Sockenhummel, on Flickr


Alt vs. Neu | Histoical vs. New Blocks by K.H.Reichert, en Flickr


Berlin - Nikolaiviertel by .patrick., on Flickr


Green by gerrit-worldwide.de, on Flickr


Higher above by Thomas Bechtle Fotografie, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Festival of Lights Berlin by OldFlying, on Flickr

Festival of Lights Berlin by OldFlying, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

May 1st - Streets of Berlin by Pellkartoffel91, on Flickr

Bundeskanzleramt by DamiDamberger, on Flickr


----------



## Ludi

Zillestreet



















Charlottenburger Tor /Gate










Siegessäule / Victory Column














































Roon










Bismarck























































in older times




































_my own pics, ©Ludi_


----------



## christos-greece

Roger Twins by oolcgoo, on Flickr

Untitled by motreo, on Flickr

Verladedock by mani270682, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSC07585 by t.soja, on Flickr

scan-20150501-0004.jpg by twelve47, on Flickr


----------



## andrespi

thanks for the pics


----------



## erbse

*Colours of Berlin* 









Berlin - Skyline Mediaspree Sunset by Jean Claude Castor, auf Flickr


Berlin Skyline vom IHZ Berlin by Stefan Schäfer, auf Flickr


Berlin Dom HDR by Mike, auf Flickr


Berlin, den 1.1.2012 by killerhippie foto, auf Flickr
Nice: https://flic.kr/p/psNuF9 https://flic.kr/p/ne7oxd https://flic.kr/p/ohLotN


Brandenburger Tor - Festival of Lights 2013 Berlin by Stadtlichtpunkte, auf Flickr


Kranzler Eck At Night by Sebastian Niedlich, auf Flickr


Budapester Straße - Kudamm - Berlin by MaBu Berlin Photography, auf Flickr


Kudamm Berlin by MaBu Berlin Photography, auf Flickr


Potsdamer Platz - Festivals of Lights by Stadtlichtpunkte, auf Flickr









FoL 2011: Zoofenster by AndrMoel, auf Flickr
Wow: https://flic.kr/p/azuzz8


----------



## christos-greece

Berlin Siegessäule by brundige2, on Flickr

DSC_7042 by zhusongyun, on Flickr

day16 by Ale Nuvola, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Berlin Skyline by Jonathan Alter, on Flickr

Trying out the classics by Ludwig Tröller, on Flickr

A9545 by Rafael Dols, on Flickr

Berlin Alexanderplatz Skyline by Marcus Klepper, on Flickr


----------



## General_FrKr

*Olympiastadion Berlin:
Ready for the UEFA Champions League Final ...
*


----------



## Skrapebook

Yep!
The finest city anywhere and everywhere!
Now I wanna see some new pics of summer city Berlin
who I saw had sunny 31 dgr in early June which is
truly stunningly impressive!


----------



## christos-greece

Berlin Fassade by Horst Hoch, on Flickr

Brandenburger Tor | Porta di Brandeburgo | Puerta de Brandeburgo by andtor, on Flickr

UEFA Champions League Superstore by Steffen Zahn, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Berlin Spree by Reinier Gorissen, on Flickr

Berlin - Fischerbrücke by Dr. Steffen Keßler, on Flickr

Berlin vom Funkturm by Marcus Klepper, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Berlin Potsdamer Platz by Carsten Rutz, on Flickr

Berlin city panorama. by Erwin Jürgens, on Flickr

20130828-Canon EOS 5D Mark II-8422 by Bartek Rozanski, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Friedrichstadtpalast by WR1965, on Flickr

berlin lights by Philipp Dase, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

Berlin - Skyline Friedrichstraße by Jean Claude Castor, en Flickr


Sony Center Berlin by jürdie D, en Flickr


Konsum Genossenschaft Berlin. by Mirko Borgmann, en Flickr


Berlin - Auswärtiges Amt (Federal Foreign Office) by Sven Hilscher, en Flickr


Nikolaiviertel Berlin by Marcus Klepper, en Flickr


Potsdamer Platz lightstream by RICOW.de, en Flickr


Sunset in Berlin by Thomas Bechtle, en Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece

Berlin - Stadtmitte by tom_stromer, on Flickr


Berlin - Rotes Rathaus by tom_stromer, on Flickr


Berlin - Rotes Rathaus by tom_stromer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Germany - Berlin - Bode Museum At Night - HDR - 17 10 2014 by Redstone Hill, on Flickr

Inside the Dome by Christopher Bugelli, on Flickr

Abends auf der Oberbaumbrücke by Thomas Bechtle, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

Berlin - Oberbaumbrücke by Jean Claude Castor, en Flickr


Zoo Palast, Berlin, Germany by Henrik Schulze, en Flickr


Berlin - neues Kranzler Eck by Michael_H., en Flickr


Berlin Westhafen (Berlin "Westhafen") by Sven Hilscher, en Flickr


Paul Löbe Haus Berlin by K.H.Reichert, en Flickr


Bahnhof Berlin Friedrichstraße by K.H.Reichert, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Berlin - Staatsdiener by tom_stromer, on Flickr


Berlin Alte Nationalgalerie by david.bank (www.david-bank.com), on Flickr


Schloss Charlottenburg by DamiDamberger, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

_6281241 by bl!kopener, on Flickr

Bikini Nights Berlin by floleber, on Flickr

Bahnhof Friedrichstrasse by Jennifer Stahn, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSC_2835 by David Barrio López, on Flickr

berlin lights no.5 by Philipp Dase, on Flickr

berlin...street... by andrea linss, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Reichstag at night by Michael, on Flickr

U-Bahnhof Mendelssohn-Bartholdy-Park by Frank Haase, on Flickr

Germany - Berlin - Bode Museum At Night - HDR - 17 10 2014 by Redstone Hill, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

the light beyond ... by Nelson Brizuela, on Flickr

...when the night comes over Berlin by Marcello Zerletti, on Flickr

Berlin - Nikolaiviertel by Sven Hilscher, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Theologische Fakulteat by Alexander Pugatschewski, on Flickr

Berlin embankment by Alexander Pugatschewski, on Flickr

Evening in Berlin by Thomas Bechtle, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

BERLIN by Kate Sisterinlaw, on Flickr

Berlin bei Nacht by jwfoto1973, on Flickr

Spreepark Berlin by berlinka_lg, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Berlin Skyline vom IHZ Berlin by Stefan Schäfer, on Flickr

Kranzler Eck At Night by Sebastian Niedlich, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Berliner Dom im Dezemberlicht (Berlin dome at december lightning) by Sven Hilscher, on Flickr

[email protected] by Kieshardt, on Flickr

Berlin Trafficlights Colorkey by Marcus Klepper, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Tempelhofer Hafen by Thomas Bechtle, on Flickr

Berliner Dom by night by Loïc Lagarde, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_5760 by Ronnie Macdonald, on Flickr

Clouds clouds clouds by Swetlana Isstgeschichte, on Flickr

IMG_2155 by trevor.patt, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Berlin - Potsdamer Platz by Roland Wittenberg, on Flickr

At night in Berlin by [email protected], on Flickr

Berlin 2014-31 by Sacha 2D, on Flickr


----------



## General_FrKr

Tribute to Panem set in Berlin….










Former Tempelhof Airport


----------



## christos-greece

Berlin sunset by Banana Muffin (Antonio), on Flickr

Walking in Alexander Platz by Banana Muffin (Antonio), on Flickr

Roofs and spiers of the city behind a glass partition in the rain by Viktor Descenko, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Berlin downtown by Anne-Sophie Morel, on Flickr

downtown by aqualoop, on Flickr


----------



## Tiaren

General_FrKr said:


> Tribute to Panem


No one outside Germany will understand, what you are referring to. It's called "The Hunger Games" in the original.


----------



## Nando_ros

Berlin 115_7287af by Bernhard Funk, en Flickr


Welcome to green Berlin | Willkommen im grünen Berlin by K.H.Reichert, en Flickr


kommode humboldt universität by Reza Biglou, en Flickr


Jagdschloß Glienicke by davidcl0nel, en Flickr


Schloß Schönhausen by Reinhard_M, en Flickr


berlin oberbaum EXPLORE by davis.ac, en Flickr


Tempodrom Berlin Sunset by Marcus Klepper, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

20150723 Berliner Konzerthalle by Chris Mitchell, on Flickr

Lonely boat by Irmantas Arnauskas, on Flickr

Berlin at night by Rafael Dols, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Bundeskanzleramt by Rafael Dols, on Flickr

205 Seconds Berlin by Marcus Klepper, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

Hauptbahnhof, Berlin by Ada Kosowska, en Flickr


Der Sonne entgegen (Against the sun) by Sven Hilscher, en Flickr


Zitadelle Berlin by Reza Biglou, en Flickr


Museum berggruen by Lucas José Kreutz Alves, en Flickr


Altes Museum by Shane Walsh, en Flickr


Berlin - Jannowitzbrücke by Dr. Steffen Keßler, en Flickr


Full moon in the house by Martin Zurek, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

26072014-Reichstag at night by Jean.M, on Flickr

Berlin at night, cityline by pixiepeeper, on Flickr

night traffic by erigrus, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Brandenburger Tor II by FH | Photography, on Flickr


Charlottenburg Castle by Night by nschleheck, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

Spaziergang by Adam Vradenburg, en Flickr


justatesttwo by ands78, en Flickr


City full of music by Marcin Reweda, en Flickr


Holocaust-Mahnmal by Julen Ansola, en Flickr


Friedrichshain by Adrian-D., en Flickr


friedel by ands78, en Flickr


Walking by by Nordsprotte, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Rykestraße - Prenzlauer Berg by Marcus Klepper, on Flickr

PA184336 by fredyoudale, on Flickr

PA184351 by fredyoudale, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

PA194538 by fredyoudale, on Flickr

Berlin by Zen Voyager, on Flickr

205 Seconds Berlin by Marcus Klepper, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

Quartier Schutzenstrasse by Nazar Leskiw, en Flickr


Parkside Apartments by Nazar Leskiw, en Flickr


LUDWIG ERHAUD HAUS by Nazar Leskiw, en Flickr


Quartier 206 by Nazar Leskiw, en Flickr


BMUB Office by Nazar Leskiw, en Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece

Gendarmenmarkt by Ineound, on Flickr

Berlin at Night by Weekend Wayfarers, on Flickr

Berlin_Ski-Fi by Zdravko Yonchev, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Berlin at Night by Weekend Wayfarers, on Flickr

Berliner Dom by Weekend Wayfarers, on Flickr

Alexanderplatz by Berlinized, on Flickr


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

P1016387 by Selt Sam, auf Flickr



P1016388 by Selt Sam, auf Flickr



P1016389 by Selt Sam, auf Flickr



P1016390 by Selt Sam, auf Flickr



P1016391 by Selt Sam, auf Flickr



P1016392 by Selt Sam, auf Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Berlin Night Sight-seeing tour by Oliver Leu, on Flickr

Berliner Dom mit Brunnen by René Rüping, on Flickr

Potsdamer Platz, Berlin by POCKLINGTON CAMERA CLUB, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Berlin - Alexanderplatz Panorama by Jean Claude Castor, on Flickr

Berlin by René Rüping, on Flickr


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

P1016395 by Selt Sam, auf Flickr



P1016396 by Selt Sam, auf Flickr



P1016397 by Selt Sam, auf Flickr



P1016399 by Selt Sam, auf Flickr



P1016401 by Selt Sam, auf Flickr



P1016402 by Selt Sam, auf Flickr


----------



## GeneratorNL

^^ Great pictures, Dr. Seltsam! 

But could you in the future tell with each set of pics in which neigbourhood they were taken? I really want to visit these areas myself next time in Berlin, but you never tell us where they are.


----------



## bruno amsterdamski

^^ Bergmannkiez


----------



## Nando_ros

Berlin - Skyline Panroama Tiergarten by Jean Claude Castor, en Flickr


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

I took these photos at the Berlin Tempelhof Airport which is not in use any more:

P1016407 by Selt Sam, auf Flickr



P1016408 by Selt Sam, auf Flickr



P1016417 by Selt Sam, auf Flickr



P1016419 by Selt Sam, auf Flickr



P1016426 by Selt Sam, auf Flickr


----------



## erbse

Also entrepreneurs and techies love Börlin! 

*Tech Companies Flock to Berlin:
The city now vies with London as startup capital of Europe *

_- Wall Street Journal_


----------



## Nando_ros

Berliner Dom at Sunset by Stefan Schäfer, en Flickr


Breitscheidplatz by Steph ☆彡, en Flickr


Deutsches Technikmuseum by Dennis Hentschel, en Flickr


Berlin Leipziger Straße by Stefan Schäfer, en Flickr


Nikolaiviertel Berlin by Marcus Klepper, en Flickr


in the middle of Berlin by koenig_jablonski, en Flickr


Bodemuseum by Stefan Schäfer, en Flickr


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

Prenzlauer Berg:

P1016428 by Selt Sam, auf Flickr



P1016429 by Selt Sam, auf Flickr



P1016430 by Selt Sam, auf Flickr



P1016432 by Selt Sam, auf Flickr



P1016433 by Selt Sam, auf Flickr



P1016434 by Selt Sam, auf Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Festival Of Lights Berliner Dom by Dietmar Schwanitz, on Flickr

Berlin leuchtet FOL 2015 by [email protected], on Flickr

Festival of Lights 2015 by mjaysplanet, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by shuttercount88, on Flickr

Untitled by shuttercount88, on Flickr

Festival of Lights Berlin 2015.jpg by Markus Scheffler, on Flickr

River Spree by Karen Axelrad, on Flickr


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

P1016435 by Selt Sam, auf Flickr



P1016436 by Selt Sam, auf Flickr



P1016438 by Selt Sam, auf Flickr



P1016439 by Selt Sam, auf Flickr



P1016440 by Selt Sam, auf Flickr



P1016441 by Selt Sam, auf Flickr



P1016446 by Selt Sam, auf Flickr


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

Spandauer Vorstadt:

P1016447 by Selt Sam, auf Flickr



P1016451 by Selt Sam, auf Flickr



P1016452 by Selt Sam, auf Flickr



P1016453 by Selt Sam, auf Flickr



P1016454 by Selt Sam, auf Flickr



P1016455 by Selt Sam, auf Flickr


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

P1016457 by Selt Sam, auf Flickr



P1016459 by Selt Sam, auf Flickr



P1016461 by Selt Sam, auf Flickr



P1016474 by Selt Sam, auf Flickr



P1016480 by Selt Sam, auf Flickr



P1016481 by Selt Sam, auf Flickr



P1016478 by Selt Sam, auf Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

day16 by Ale Nuvola, on Flickr

Berlin Skyline by Jonathan Alter, on Flickr

Berlin Alexanderplatz Skyline by Marcus Klepper, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_5288 by Flávio Régis Cunha, on Flickr

IMG_5289 by Flávio Régis Cunha, on Flickr

IMG_5299 by Flávio Régis Cunha, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

Sin título by Adam Vradenburg, en Flickr


Sammlung Scharf-Gerstenberg und Museum Berggruen by Johannes, en Flickr


Stadtpark Schöneberg Berlin by Bruce Girault, en Flickr


Shot in the Sky by Bruce Girault, en Flickr


Blaue Stunde in Berlin Köpenick Bötcherstraße by Dennis Masuch, en Flickr


Berlin Schönhauser U-Bahn viaduct by Volker KÖDITZ, en Flickr


Muted Sundown by Adam Vradenburg, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Streets of Berlin I by BLN1989, on Flickr

Berlin, DE - Museum and TV Tower at night [3800x2848][OC] by Antonio Max, on Flickr

Berliner Dom, 27-8-2015 by Henk Zwoferink, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Berlin (1920x1200) by Lolo Letreize, on Flickr

Berlin - Brandenburg Gate by Sebastian Raabe, on Flickr

Ubahn Station Paradestraße - Berlin by gordon.shumwaay, on Flickr


----------



## Tiaren

Why only night views of Berlin?


----------



## christos-greece

Berlin Siegessäule by brundige2, on Flickr

day16 by Ale Nuvola, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Berlin Spree by Reinier Gorissen, on Flickr

Berlin - Fischerbrücke by Dr. Steffen Keßler, on Flickr

Berlin vom Funkturm by Marcus Klepper, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Tiaren said:


> Why only night views of Berlin?


Who said that we posting only night views of Berlin?


Good morning Berlin by Kieny, on Flickr

Berliner Dom, Berlin, Germany 2007 by Erik Törner, on Flickr

Herbst im Regierungsviertel by Johannes, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Einer der hässlichsten U-Bahnhöfe Berlins by Johannes, on Flickr

2009 Berlijn 009 by Hans Porochelt, on Flickr

2009 Berlijn 020 by Hans Porochelt, on Flickr

2009 Berlijn 049 by Hans Porochelt, on Flickr


----------



## Tiaren

christos-greece said:


> Who said that we posting only night views of Berlin?


I said that, because you did only post night time pics.


----------



## christos-greece

City Weihnachtsmakt by lars.simon77, on Flickr

Weihnachtsmarkt Charlottenburg Berlin by h00ls55, on Flickr

Berliner Dom by Simon K Leung, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

strausberger platz by Jens Fersterra, on Flickr

Humboldt-Box, Berlin by Tobias Haase, on Flickr

Berlin from the Victory Column by 802701, on Flickr

Dome Sony Center by Jordi Carrió, on Flickr


----------



## AXIS of EVIL

Nice.


----------



## christos-greece

Ständige Vertretung: soggy street scape, Berlin by David Burke, on Flickr

Berlin - Spree River by rustoleumlove, on Flickr

Facade - Berlin by rustoleumlove, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Tránsito by David Balado Fotografía, on Flickr

Berlin molecule men cityscape 2015 by R G, on Flickr

Potsdamer Platz by Night - Black and White by Nick, on Flickr

Skating – Berlin Marathon 2015 by Martin Falk, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

PC081419 by Matt Lancashire, on Flickr

PC081500 by Matt Lancashire, on Flickr

2015-11-08 at 12-44-09 by Hannes Hausegger, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Car and Tram Crash by ANBerlin, on Flickr

* by Kostas Rallis | PHOTOGRAPHY, on Flickr

Potsdamer Platz, Berlin by Nick, on Flickr

Berlin City by Mohammed Quddus, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Brandenburger Tor by Bluedreamberlin, on Flickr


Beethoven-Haydn-Mozart-Denkmal by Frank Haase - Berlin, on Flickr

Nightwalk / PotsdamerPlatz / Berlin by Götz Gringmuth-Dallmer Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Downtown Berlin, Potsdamer Platz by gittaz, on Flickr

Downtown Berlin by Keith Mac Uidhir 김채윤 (Thanks for 2.5m views), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Spreeufer Berlin by Oliver, on Flickr

sunset in Berlin by JayPiDee, on Flickr

DSCF8622 by Gary Denness, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

729 by Stephan Wita, on Flickr

20151212_052 by Amir Bitan, on Flickr

20151212_148 by Amir Bitan, on Flickr

20151212_208 by Amir Bitan, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

Winter Sonne by Marcus Klepper, en Flickr


Weihnachten auf dem Tauentzien (Christmas @ tauentzien street) by Sven Hilscher, en Flickr


Berlin_Museum_für_Kommunikation by DamiDamberger, en Flickr


Der Herbst ist bald vorbei ...Autumn is almost over ... by Bruce Girault, en Flickr


Schlossplatz Berlin Köpenick by Dennis Masuch, en Flickr


Ferris Wheel by Ben Voigt, en Flickr


Weihnachtszauber am Gendarmenmarkt by Stefan Schäfer, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Strausberger Platz by Marcus Klepper - Berliner1017, on Flickr

Sunset over the Oberbaum bridge (Berlin) by Urban-Outdoor Photography, on Flickr

Berlin with iPhone by Sander Ward, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Jannowitzbrücke, Berlin by PietroPosacki, on Flickr

Berlin by Igor Chernishov, on Flickr

Morning Glory. by DanielKoehlerPhotography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

mitte by Jens Fersterra, on Flickr

#berlin #blackandwhite #cityscape #street #streetphotography #photographer #streetartist by Kris Van Dyck, on Flickr

#berlin #candid #cityscape #street #streetphotography #streetart #streetartist #music by Kris Van Dyck, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

prenzlauer berg by Jens Fersterra, on Flickr

Berlin EastSide Cityscape by Sly Deshaies, on Flickr

Berlin Nightline by Rainer D, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Gendarmenmarkt Christmas Market, Berlin, Germany by CamelKW, on Flickr

#merrychristmas by Manishi Kuma, on Flickr

Untitled by M M, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Der Lucia-Weihnachtsmarkt in der Kulturbrauerei in Prenzlauer Berg by Johannes, on Flickr

#berlin #cityscape #candid #street #streetphotography by Kris Van Dyck, on Flickr

Berlin From Above! - Evening view of the city from Panorama Punkt GmbH, Potsdamer Platz // Berlin 2015 by Suraj Bajaj, on Flickr

Merry Christmas by zuiko12, on Flickr

*Merry Christmas to all* :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

Merry Christmas - Xmas in Berlin by Stefan Schäfer, on Flickr

hauptbahnhof by Jens Fersterra, on Flickr

prenzlauer berg by Jens Fersterra, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

inside the Brandenburg Gate by zuiko12, on Flickr

Berlin-Treptower Hafen by Thomas Bechtle, on Flickr

Berlin EastSide Cityscape by Sly Deshaies, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

escort service by zuiko12, on Flickr

Reichstag Building by Richard Shearer, on Flickr

Sunrise in Berlin by Stefan Schäfer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Berlin Christmas Market by John Birch, on Flickr

city west by Jens Fersterra, on Flickr

Brandenburg Gate in Berlin, Germany by CamelKW, on Flickr

Köpenick by Federica Gentile, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

nightfever in Berlin by Guido Bräuer, on Flickr

Inside the Reichstag dome. by Giles Sutehall, on Flickr

Reichstag Building by Richard Shearer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Berlin-Treptower Hafen by Thomas Bechtle, on Flickr

Bodemuseum by Arne Tiedemann, on Flickr

Ständige Vertretung: soggy street scape, Berlin by David Burke, on Flickr

Robert Emmerich - 77 NLE View over Berlin from the roof of the Bundestag in Berlin - Germany by Robert Emmerich, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Brandenburger Tor by Bluedreamberlin, on Flickr


Beethoven-Haydn-Mozart-Denkmal by Frank Haase - Berlin, on Flickr

Nightwalk / PotsdamerPlatz / Berlin by Götz Gringmuth-Dallmer Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSC_7428 by zhusongyun, on Flickr

DSC_7309 by zhusongyun, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

The Brandenburg Gate by Geekstalt, on Flickr

26072014-Reichstag at night by Jean.M, on Flickr

Berlin at night, cityline by pixiepeeper, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Reichstag Building by Richard Shearer, on Flickr

Urban Sprawl by Nitin Vyas, on Flickr

Sunrise in Berlin by Stefan Schäfer, on Flickr


----------



## Tiaren

@christos_greece, you should pay a little attention to the images you posted already. 

You posted this image three times on just this page:









These images you posted two times just on this page:



























That's a little much...


----------



## christos-greece

Walking in Alexander Platz by Banana Muffin (Antonio), on Flickr

nightfever in Berlin by Guido Bräuer, on Flickr

escort service by zuiko12, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Berliner Schloss by David Bank, on Flickr

Berliner Schloss by David Bank, on Flickr

Berliner Schloss by David Bank, on Flickr


----------



## Tiaren

christos-greece said:


> nightfever in Berlin by Guido Bräuer, on Flickr
> 
> escort service by zuiko12, on Flickr


Again, you already posted these two pics on the previous page...


----------



## christos-greece

Hotel Adlon, Berlin by Leon Bovenkerk, on Flickr

Bayreuth, Bavaria, state of Germany (the art of very important and listed buildings of Bayreuth) - Justizpalast (Palais de Justice, Palacio de Justicia, Palazzo di Giustizia, Hall of Justice) - Neo-Baroque (Wittelsbacherring) by alfred lex, on Flickr

Berlin Skyline from Berliner Dom by Tony Webster, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

lunchTiffany by GrfxDziner • Tutorials, on Flickr

Hauptbahnhof by Oliver Leu, on Flickr

Friedrichstraße by Oliver Leu, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

Mauerpark Berlin Sunset by Marcus Klepper, en Flickr


Snow worker by Andreas Jeckstadt, en Flickr


Berlin Oranienburger Str. (Berlin "Oranienburger Str.) by Sven Hilscher, en Flickr


Schloss Charlottenburg by DamiDamberger, en Flickr


Mühlendamm-Schleuse ("Muehlendamm" watergate) by Sven Hilscher, en Flickr


Berlin Hauptbahnhof by Andreas Jeckstadt, en Flickr


.: Molecule Man :. by Ben Voigt, en Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece

Breitscheidplatz Berlin by Marcus Klepper - Berliner1017, on Flickr


Tempelhofer Hafen by Thomas Bechtle Fotografie, on Flickr


Schloss Charlottenburg by DamiDamberger, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

W I N T E R L I G H T S by Philipp Dase, on Flickr

Lines by fleetingpix, on Flickr


Berlin Hamburger Bahnhof by Frank Haase - Berlin, on Flickr


Berlin Museumsinsel by david.bank (www.david-bank.com), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Berlin sunset by janetmeehan, on Flickr

lichtfeestberlijn0133 by Patrick Van Puymbroeck, on Flickr

Robert Emmerich - 77 NLE View over Berlin from the roof of the Bundestag in Berlin - Germany by Robert Emmerich, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

symmetrical park berlin by Laura Keer, on Flickr

heat berlin by Robert Geismar, on Flickr


----------



## lechevallierpatrick

Das sechste Bild (von oben)ist nicht in Berlin sondern in den USA!


----------



## christos-greece

PP by Oliver Leu, on Flickr

Potsdamer Platz by Oliver Leu, on Flickr

frozen city by Jens Fersterra, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

lichtfeestberlijn0279 by Patrick Van Puymbroeck, on Flickr

city feeling by Oliver Leu, on Flickr

Berlin Mitte by Oliver Leu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Berlin Dynamic Lightstreams by Marcus Klepper, on Flickr

berlin. by koenig_jablonski, on Flickr

S T R A N D E D II by Philipp Dase, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Potsdamer Platz by Oliver Leu, on Flickr

F R O S T E D II by Philipp Dase, on Flickr

Uni Potsdam II by Emmanuel Luc, on Flickr


----------



## erbse

Festival of Lights - Schloss Charlottenburg by Marcus Klepper, sur Flickr









Berliner Dom by Prinz Wilbert, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_1106 by Oliver Leu, on Flickr

Berlin by LeBrvn, on Flickr

Berlin by LeBrvn, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

bln by Oliver Leu, on Flickr

IMG_1351 by Oliver Leu, on Flickr

nightfever in Berlin by Guido Bräuer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

your welcome by Oliver Leu, on Flickr

UNIVERSAL by Philipp Dase, on Flickr

Berlin by LeBrvn, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

bln by Oliver Leu, on Flickr

morning hour by Oliver Leu, on Flickr

Potsdamer Platz by Oliver Leu, on Flickr


----------



## voight_kampff

source



source



source


----------



## voight_kampff

source



source



source


----------



## christos-greece

When You Are Young... by Auteurian, on Flickr

The German Reichstag at night! (iPhone 6 Plus) by ...Winston..., on Flickr

daybreak by Oliver Leu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Un dimanche matin à Berlin by Eric VASSEUR, on Flickr

Friedrichsbrücke by Thomas Knoll, on Flickr

Berlin-Schoeneberg by Michael, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Fantastic view by Baris Cihan, on Flickr

Berlin @ night by Baris Cihan, on Flickr

Berlin Train And Tower by Nathan Wright, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Berlin by LeBrvn, on Flickr

Oberbaum bridge at night by Artur Yatsenko, on Flickr

nightfever in Berlin by Guido Bräuer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Close Encounters. by Mister G.C., on Flickr

Picture of the day for March 6, 2016 by Javier Núñez Silva, on Flickr

Chancellery building :: Bundeskanzleramt Berlin by K.H.Reichert, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSCF4013.jpg by Aleszurb, on Flickr

Berlin by Night by Jean-Luc Richter, on Flickr

Kaiser Wilhelm Memorial Church and Waldof Astoria Berlin by bennychun, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Morning Breeze by Oliver Leu, on Flickr

sunrise II by Oliver Leu, on Flickr

Potsdamer Platz, model, sky, dusk by Bob_Last_2013, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Berlin 08 by night by hugues.begin, on Flickr

Sonnendach_sw by Andreas Reiter, on Flickr

Berlin - U-Bahn Kurfüstendamm by Jean Claude Castor, on Flickr

One Night in Berline by Nelofee-Foto, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

Siegessäule Berlin by Marcus Klepper, en Flickr


Das farbige Berlin (Colorful Berlin) by Sven Hilscher, en Flickr


White brigde/house located in a urban riverspace by K.H.Reichert, en Flickr


Frankfurter Tor - Berlin by Marcus Klepper, en Flickr


Berlin - Insel der Jugend by Thomas Bechtle, en Flickr


Bode-Museum / Berlin / Germany by Bruce Girault, en Flickr


Berlin 115_7936af by Bernhard Funk, en Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece

Berlin by Max Ozerov, on Flickr

Morning Breeze by Oliver Leu, on Flickr

IMG_0399 by Jordi Coll Martínez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

When You Are Young... by Auteurian, on Flickr

Untitled by Guilherme Dearo, on Flickr

From the Past and the Future / Von der Vergangenheit und der Zukunft by Silke, on Flickr


----------



## Deanb

Berlin was so great when I visited, aching to go back!


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Indeed Berlin its a great city :cheers:


----------



## miau

It could and should be greater though... There are so many things I do not like (I am from Berlin) >(


----------



## erbse

Like... Berliners? :dunno:


----------



## erbse

*Old Berlin*:









© Stadtmuseum Berlin, http://www.stadtmuseum.de









© Stadtmuseum Berlin, http://www.stadtmuseum.de









http://www.zeno.org









Source









Source

Initially posted by ArtObserver at this thread.


----------



## christos-greece

Potsdamer Platz Cityscape by Sly Deshaies, on Flickr

An der Spree by Alex Vaughn, on Flickr

Berlin Lights by Patrick Arnold, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Map #berlin #history #europe #city #cityscape #sky #skyline #skyporn #skylovers #skypainters #myview #views #viewpoint #archilovers #architecture #architexture #architectureporn #inspired #inspire #tbt #gorgeous #beauty #beautiful #trip #traveler #travel by Alejandra Carrillo, on Flickr

Map II #urban #instamoment #instadaily #inspire #inspired #instacool #europe #tbt #trip #travel #traveler #traveling #travelgram #travelling #river #riverside #riverwalk #berlin #germany #streetphotography #streetphoto #structure #cityview #cityscape #cit by Alejandra Carrillo, on Flickr

Fantastic view by Baris Cihan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Berlin from fischerinsel by Mark Bonsink, on Flickr

Berlin view from Altes Museum by Matteo Saragoni, on Flickr

DSC_2127 by Rob, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSC_2200 by Rob, on Flickr

Reichstag, Berlin by Rob, on Flickr

Alexander Platz Station by Sly Deshaies, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Berlín. by Rubén Pérez Eugercios, on Flickr

Cambridge English Monkey Travelling the World - Berlin, Germany by Cambridge English, East Asia, on Flickr

Sleepless Berlin by Antar Corrado, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

CSD Berlin, July 23, 2016 by ulo2007, on Flickr

CSD Berlin, July 23, 2016 by ulo2007, on Flickr

Museum Island by Matthew Dillon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

2016-0725 60 BERLIJN Olympiastadion klokkentoren by Aad van der Drift, on Flickr

Sirene davanti al Deutscher Dom by andreaerdna, on Flickr

Berlin, July 2016. by abstrkt.ch, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Changing the Perspective by Claudia Schäfer, on Flickr

untitled by Ivan Karpov, on Flickr

berlin-bundestag by Geert Smits, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Schönhauser Allee. by Rubén Pérez Eugercios, on Flickr

Kreuzberg, Berlin. by Rubén Pérez Eugercios, on Flickr

Brandenburger Tor. Berlín. by Rubén Pérez Eugercios, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

" T H E ~ G O L D EN ~ H O U R " by Bruce Girault, en Flickr


Haus der Kulturen - Berlin by Marcus Klepper, en Flickr


Twilight sentiment by K.H.Reichert, en Flickr


Verticals? Wat? by Azat Akhyarov, en Flickr


Bundesrat by Anders Adermark, en Flickr


_DSC0653-1webF2 by oolcgoo, en Flickr


Brandenburger Tor by Thomas Franke Photography, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

untitled by Ivan Karpov, on Flickr

untitled by Ivan Karpov, on Flickr

untitled by Ivan Karpov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

untitled by Ivan Karpov, on Flickr

untitled by Ivan Karpov, on Flickr

untitled by Ivan Karpov, on Flickr

Untitled by Charlotte Schulz, on Flickr


----------



## inyourmind

*Art in every corner*


----------



## christos-greece

Cloudbusting II | Berlin, Germany 2016 by Philipp Dase, on Flickr

Berliner Dom | Berlin, Germany 2016 by Philipp Dase, on Flickr

untitled by Ivan Karpov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Berlín. by Rubén Pérez Eugercios, on Flickr

Nightfall of the Reichstag Dome, Berlin, Germany by EriccpSam, on Flickr

Berlin at night by Ludo Jacobs, on Flickr

Berlin by Ralf Löffler, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Berlin by Sergey Komarov, on Flickr

Berlin by Sergey Komarov, on Flickr

Berlin by Sergey Komarov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Berlin Cityscape by richard chang, on Flickr

Bode Museum - Berlin - monochrome by Ralf, on Flickr

untitled by Ivan Karpov, on Flickr

untitled by Ivan Karpov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Berlin Hauptbahnhof by Frank Muschalle, on Flickr

Berlin City by svabodda, on Flickr

Berlin October 2008 236 by Brett Allen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Friedrichshain by Zlonk, on Flickr

Friedrichshain by Zlonk, on Flickr

Potsdamer Platz by MaWi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

_DSC3937-1web by oolcgoo, on Flickr

untitled by Ivan Karpov, on Flickr

Bode Museum - Berlin - monochrome by Ralf, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

untitled by Ivan Karpov, on Flickr

untitled by Ivan Karpov, on Flickr

untitled by Ivan Karpov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Strausberger Platz - Berlin by Miggamind, on Flickr

Berlin Bundestag by Jean-Luc Mathay, on Flickr

Berlin (bedrohlich) by Daria, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Alexanderplatz - Berlin by Miggamind, on Flickr

View from Berliner dom, Germany by Lillian Krona, on Flickr

Changing the Perspective by Claudia Schäfer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Germany and Austria Are Pouring Billions Into Cannabis Prohibition by Medical Marijuana News, on Flickr

Guten Morgen #Berlin #ig_berlin #visitBerlin #BerlinZoo #MonkeyBar #cityscape #city #landscape #zoo #park #green #skyline #explore #goandexplore #discoverBerlin by vitadevie, on Flickr

A stunning moment in front of the history of Berlin #ig_berlin #berlin #discoverBerlin #Germany #Deutschland #Brandenburg #brandenburggate #nightphotography #city #cityscape #travel #instatravel #discovertheworld #seetheworld #travemgram #travel #gate #l by vitadevie, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Twilight of the Gods by Jean-Luc Mathay, on Flickr

Pensive tourist by Jean-Luc Mathay, on Flickr

_DSC3937-1web by oolcgoo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Evening in Berlin (Explored) by Jean-Luc Mathay, on Flickr

Night Moves by mpiuhola, on Flickr

Alexanderplatz by mpiuhola, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Postdam by Juan Nuñez, on Flickr

brandenburg_gate_berlin_germany_euope_city_monument_night_1920x1200 by ANDRÉ DIAS, on Flickr

Berlin Scary enough to drive you mad. One of the best and worst weather I have faced across Europe. All of a sudden the weather changed drastically and rain started with a heavy storm #weather #berlin #climate #rain #stories #storm #landscape #lpmi #lon by Badrinath G, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Evening in Berlin (Explored) by Jean-Luc Mathay, on Flickr

Berlin Skyline | Berlin | Germany by Darkcloud Photography, on Flickr

Oberbaumbrücke | Berlin, Germany 2016 by Philipp Dase, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Alexanderplatz by mpiuhola, on Flickr

Germany and Austria Are Pouring Billions Into Cannabis Prohibition by Medical Marijuana News, on Flickr


----------



## bruno amsterdamski

del


----------



## christos-greece

Berlin Brandenburg Gate by Malcolm Browne, on Flickr

Berlin Reichstag Building by Malcolm Browne, on Flickr

Berlin Graffiti by Malcolm Browne, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Berlin Bode Museum by Malcolm Browne, on Flickr

Berlin streets. by SaKi Violet, on Flickr

Red Carpet by Hendrik Johnsson, on Flickr

Berlin Bundestag by Jean-Luc Mathay, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

night at berlin schönhauser avenue by Markus Spiske, on Flickr

night at berlin road crossing by Markus Spiske, on Flickr

sunrise in the city by Ignacy Cembrzyński, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Spreepanorama by Hannah Bergmann, on Flickr

Ferriswheel by Hannah Bergmann, on Flickr

Berlin by Hannah Bergmann, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Greetings Friends You gotta love Berlin #berliner #instaberlin #passionpassport #neverstopexploring #mood #alexanderplatz #deutschland #deutsch #ost #kultur #streetstyle #berlin #city #citylife #cityscape #natgeo #natgeotravelpic #historic #street by Uwe Wullfen, on Flickr

Cloudy scape by Casper Dam, on Flickr

Leipziger Strasse and all its buildings by Felipe Tofani, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

#schwalbe #service #fahrradlounge #berlin #ostberlin #bicycle #bicycletourist #bicycles #fernsehturm #telespargel #stalinallee #karlmarxallee #oldtown #cityscape #citylife #cycletour #cloudchaser #cloudstagram #windowshot #samsung #capital by Gerrit Burow, on Flickr

night at berlin schönhauser avenue by Markus Spiske, on Flickr

Berlin by Hannah Bergmann, on Flickr


----------



## miau

Christos, you are as busy as a bee.


----------



## christos-greece

miau said:


> Christos, you are as busy as a bee.


----------



## christos-greece

In the lowlight comfort of Berlin streets by SaKi Violet, on Flickr

Untitled by Simon Alexander, on Flickr

Greetings Friends You gotta love Berlin #berliner #instaberlin #passionpassport #neverstopexploring #mood #alexanderplatz #deutschland #deutsch #ost #kultur #streetstyle #berlin #city #citylife #cityscape #natgeo #natgeotravelpic #historic #street by Uwe Wullfen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Something new from BERLIN! by Nico Trinkhaus, on Flickr

Sunny Moment by Felipe Tofani, on Flickr

Berlin Reichstag Building by Malcolm Browne, on Flickr


----------



## Wilhem275

For sure I love this thread.


----------



## christos-greece

20160527-IMG_0163 by Oleg Yatsura, on Flickr

20160527-IMG_0155 by Oleg Yatsura, on Flickr

20160527-IMG_0168 by Oleg Yatsura, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

east by Kadir Celep, on Flickr

City of Colour by Martin Matte, on Flickr

Berlin Bode Museum by Malcolm Browne, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Heading To The Burgermeister In Berlin by Trey Ratcliff, on Flickr

Berlin Victory Monument (Siegessäule) by Max Hawkins, on Flickr

east by Kadir Celep, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Something new from BERLIN! by Nico Trinkhaus, on Flickr

#schwalbe #service #fahrradlounge #berlin #ostberlin #bicycle #bicycletourist #bicycles #fernsehturm #telespargel #stalinallee #karlmarxallee #oldtown #cityscape #citylife #cycletour #cloudchaser #cloudstagram #windowshot #samsung #capital by Gerrit Burow, on Flickr

Greetings Friends Berlin is a great place you never have a slow minutes when visiting this world city. Here you see the Bode Musem and the Alex on the left Gotta love it #berlin #city #citylife #cityscape #travelingram #outdoors #historic #histori by Uwe Wullfen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

20161106-LR9B2225 - Kopie by mail me: [email protected], on Flickr

Brandenburger Tor by mail me: [email protected], on Flickr

Berliner Dom | Berlin, Germany 2016 by Philipp Dase, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Postdamer platz in Berlin by Salvatore Zizi, on Flickr

Heading To The Burgermeister In Berlin by Trey Ratcliff, on Flickr

cityscape by dietzimage, on Flickr


----------



## General_FrKr

The haunted ferris wheel of an abandoned amusement park.
It still spins in the wind…..

176860778


----------



## christos-greece

Light Trails At The Brandenburg Gate by Dietmar Schwanitz, on Flickr

Berlin No. 231 by Dave Collier, on Flickr

Autumn in Berlin by Thomas Bechtle, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Berlin Rooftop by Stefan Schäfer, on Flickr

Berliner Dom from the Sphere restaurant in the Berlin TV Tower by bvi4092, on Flickr

Berlin dome. by SaKi Violet, on Flickr


----------



## General_FrKr

179809192


----------



## christos-greece

201611_0249 Berlin - Reichstag Dome by Ad de Cort, on Flickr

201611_0292 Berlin - Reichstag Dome by Ad de Cort, on Flickr

Berlin No. 230 by Dave Collier, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Postdamer platz in Berlin by Salvatore Zizi, on Flickr

Berliner Dom from the Sphere restaurant in the Berlin TV Tower by bvi4092, on Flickr

east by Kadir Celep, on Flickr

20160527-IMG_0168 by Oleg Yatsura, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

" S T U C K E D ~ M O O N " by Bruce Girault, en Flickr


Berlin Alexanderplatz by Thomas Bechtle, en Flickr


22. Nov. 2016 by lunamtra, en Flickr


capitol autumn by Kevin Knoche, en Flickr


Hof 1 der Hackeschen Höfe by Pascal Volk, en Flickr


reflections by Ma Ni, en Flickr


Bebelplatz: Staatsoper Unter den Linden & St.-Hedwigs-Kathedrale by hapePHOTOGRAPHIX, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

WP_20150614_10_28_52_Pro by Tom Heinze, on Flickr

WP_20150613_15_32_47_Pro by Tom Heinze, on Flickr

Berlin by Night II by Jennifer Stahn, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Berlin is fine by Monica Hjelmslund, on Flickr

Big Berlin Moon by Nico Trinkhaus, on Flickr

Postdamer platz in Berlin by Salvatore Zizi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Reichstag Berlin by Herbert Albuquerque, on Flickr

Reichstag, Seat of the Bundestag, Berlin, August 2015 by Leon Yaakov, on Flickr

The New Kaiser Wilhem Church, Berlin, August 2015 by Leon Yaakov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

The Altes Museum (Old Museum), Berlin, August 2015 by Leon Yaakov, on Flickr

Pariser Platz, Berlin, Germany, August 2015 by Leon Yaakov, on Flickr

Offset Sunset by Nico Trinkhaus, on Flickr


----------



## aljuarez

one of my favorite threads!


----------



## christos-greece

East Berlin suggestions by Salvatore Zizi, on Flickr

Berlin, August 2015 by Leon Yaakov, on Flickr

Reichstag, Seat of the Bundestag, Berlin, August 2015 by Leon Yaakov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

The Victory Column - Siegessäule by Ranjith Kizhkoodan, on Flickr

Brandenburg Gate - Berlin in B/W by Stefano Stabile, on Flickr

Potsdamer Platz by Rødovre Jedi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

East Berlin suggestions by Salvatore Zizi, on Flickr

berlin-friedrichstrasse by Jens Fersterra, on Flickr

Berlin is fine by Monica Hjelmslund, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Offset Sunset by Nico Trinkhaus, on Flickr

Unter den Linden by Runemaker, on Flickr

Berlin in lights by kwpianist, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Christmas Garden | Botanischer Garten Berlin by Maximilian Bosch, on Flickr

Christmas Garden | Botanischer Garten Berlin by Maximilian Bosch, on Flickr

Christmas Garden | Botanischer Garten Berlin by Maximilian Bosch, on Flickr

Christmas Garden | Botanischer Garten Berlin by Maximilian Bosch, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

2011 Berlin-21 by Edouard Faure, on Flickr

East Berlin suggestions by Salvatore Zizi, on Flickr

East Berlin suggestions by Salvatore Zizi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Berlin Sunset by Juan Gómez, on Flickr

Berlin metro by Herbert Albuquerque, on Flickr

2011 Berlin-28 by Edouard Faure, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_2199 by Anna Lisovskaya, on Flickr

Berlin - Reichstag by Jörg Bartke, on Flickr

Snowing in Mitte by Billie Grace Ward, on Flickr


----------



## General_FrKr

Greatest Landmarks in Berlin


----------



## christos-greece

3G5A2370 by pat0graphy, on Flickr

3G5A2470 by pat0graphy, on Flickr

3G5A2483 by pat0graphy, on Flickr

DSCF0077 by pat0graphy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

berlin-snow-roofs by Jens Fersterra, on Flickr

Reichstag Berlin by Herbert Albuquerque, on Flickr

Overcast Berlin Cityscape by Billie Grace Ward, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Berlin Winter 2017 by Patrick Noack, on Flickr

3G5A2470 by pat0graphy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSCF0144 by pat0graphy, on Flickr

2011 Berlin-78 by Edouard Faure, on Flickr

Berlin by Andreas Gerhardinger, on Flickr

Berliner Twin Towers by Andreas Koch wieder dabei, on Flickr


----------



## Wilhem275

christos-greece said:


> everything depends by Pilar Argudo, on Flickr


This one is in Dresden


----------



## christos-greece

Reichstagufer | Berlin, Germany 2017 by Philipp Dase, on Flickr

Berlin Classic Sunset by Patrick Noack, on Flickr

Checkpoint Charlie by Talha Ayar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

2011 Berlin-76 by Edouard Faure, on Flickr

Lovers along the Spree by Jean-Luc Mathay, on Flickr

Senior 16 ' - Lilly A by Tony Weeg, on Flickr

Berliner Twin Towers by Andreas Koch wieder dabei, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Brandenburg Gate at Night by Stephan Segraves, on Flickr

Berlin by Liis Roden, on Flickr

View above Berlin by Berlinka LG, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

ABC by Hans-Jörg Aleff, on Flickr

Berlin - Berliner Dom Panorama by Jean Claude Castor, on Flickr

Zweimal Kultur by Marcus Klepper, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

=] BERLIN | roofs [= by oolcgoo, on Flickr

A story to learn and never forget, Berlin, Germany by Lillian Krona, on Flickr

DSCF0028 by pat0graphy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Berlin by Patrick Noack, on Flickr

Overcast Berlin Cityscape by Billie Grace Ward, on Flickr

DSCF8706-2048px by Seb v. Preussen, on Flickr

Berlin ick Liebe dir by Frank Giebel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSA_0740 by Koorosh Nozad Tehrani, on Flickr

KNB_1876 by Koorosh Nozad Tehrani, on Flickr

DSA_0710x by Koorosh Nozad Tehrani, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Berlin by Denys Burlaka, on Flickr

705 by Ernie Vortherms, on Flickr

Berliner Straße by Kevin Schulzbus, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Two Sides by Martin Matte, on Flickr

Sunset at the Spree by Anna Udalova, on Flickr

Berlin ick Liebe dir by Frank Giebel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

KNA_5229 by Koorosh Nozad Tehrani, on Flickr

Berlin by Jörg Schubert, on Flickr

Hanging by März, on Flickr


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

Last photo is Amsterdam, mate!


----------



## christos-greece

Two Sides by Martin Matte, on Flickr

fall in berlin // Berlin by Lichtergraf, on Flickr

3G5A2470 by pat0graphy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by Benjamin Gajdosch, on Flickr

Bridge over the Spree at Night by Marlowe Fenne, on Flickr

Berlin,Deutscher Dom by Karsten Lützen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

berlin main station by Steffen Binder, on Flickr

Two Sides by Martin Matte, on Flickr

Berlin Impression by Nastasja Pradel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

3G5A2318 by pat0graphy, on Flickr

Berlin by S. Chae, on Flickr

IMG_2139 by Moritz Bloch, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Berliner Dom by LB-fotos, on Flickr

Berlin Gen 2015 (9 of 13) by Meanza, on Flickr

ABC by ffela, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Modern Architecture meets History by Achim Thomae, on Flickr

Couples. Winter. Bridge. #berlin #berliner #berlincity #bridge #brücke #couple #couples #lover #lovebird #view #enjoy #urban #city #cityview #cityscape #citylife #building #travel #reise #trip #throwback #capture #streetview #streetstyle #streetphotograph by ZhiyangChen ZhiyangChen, on Flickr

BERLIN ALEXANDERPLATZ by Klaus Mokosch, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Cityscape | The Observation Tower by James Kerwin, on Flickr

Untitled by ikve, on Flickr

Above the city by Valentin Meaux, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Markgrafenstraße by Jeff Reuben, on Flickr

IMG_0006 by Koichi IIJIMA, on Flickr

Berlin street scene by Eileen O'Shea, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Konzerthaus by Milena Galizzi, on Flickr

U-Bahn Stadtmitte by Ronny Fischer, on Flickr

=] BERLIN | brandenburger tor [= by oolcgoo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Mercedes Benz Arena plus Kräne by Christian Link, on Flickr

Warming. #sunset #sunsetporn #sunsetlovers #sonnenuntergang #sunshine #sunlight #berlin #berliner #berlincity #street #streetphotography #streetside #streetview #streetstyle #couple #lover #cityscape #cityview #city #auto #car #warm #igersberlin #urban #l by ZhiyangChen ZhiyangChen, on Flickr

Sunset at the Spree by Anna Udalova, on Flickr

Treptower Brücke mit S-Bahn by Werner Wilmes, on Flickr


----------



## erbse

https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:15-02-27-Flug-Berlin-Düsseldorf-RalfR-DSCF2427b-02.jpg


----------



## christos-greece

Don't be surprised at how quickly the universe will move with you once you have decided. by Antonis Gkekas, on Flickr

Don't be pushed by your problems. Be led by your dreams. by Antonis Gkekas, on Flickr

Bullwark of Democracy SW by Dominik Jaeck, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Skater by kohlmann.sascha, on Flickr


Marlene Dietrich Platz by dietmar-schwanitz, on Flickr


Berliner Skyline by Marcus Klepper - Berliner1017, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Konzerthaus by Milena Galizzi, on Flickr

The Oval by Achim Thomae, on Flickr

A story to learn and never forget, Berlin, Germany by Lillian Krona, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

REDS CELEBRATE IN BERLIN  #Berlin #BrandenburgerTor #Fernsehturm #cityscape #Reichstag #Spree #Photographie #photography by Benictures Blackwhite, on Flickr

berlin sunset II by Florian Drivingwood, on Flickr

26718 by Saro Gapool, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

26551 by Saro Gapool, on Flickr

berlin 2016 14.12.2016 2 by marcel marti, on Flickr

Light-traffic in Kreuzberg with zoom zoom by Ismail Victor C., on Flickr

DE - Berlín by Manuel Alqsar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Berlin Skyline by Patrick Noack, on Flickr

Good Morning everybody, i wish all a happy peaceful easter. by Patrick Noack, on Flickr

REDS CELEBRATE IN BERLIN  #Berlin #BrandenburgerTor #Fernsehturm #cityscape #Reichstag #Spree #Photographie #photography by Benictures Blackwhite, on Flickr

REDS CELEBRATE IN BERLIN  #Berlin #BrandenburgerTor #Fernsehturm #cityscape #Reichstag #Spree #Photographie #photography by Benictures Blackwhite, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Berlin yellow. #killtheunderground #underground #subway #ubahn #metro #zug #train #yellow #gelb #symmetry #symmetrybuff #symmetrykillers #symmetricalmonsters #busystranger #passenger #passerby #station #stop #licht #light #sos #citylife #cityscape #city # by ZhiyangChen ZhiyangChen, on Flickr

Alexanderplatz by Karsten Lützen, on Flickr

=] BERLIN | brandenburger tor [= by oolcgoo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Like the sky, don't like the building by Martin Matte, on Flickr

IMG_0452 by Fabio Solfanelli, on Flickr

Blue Hour by Dominik Jaeck, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by ikve, on Flickr

Couples. Winter. Bridge. #berlin #berliner #berlincity #bridge #brücke #couple #couples #lover #lovebird #view #enjoy #urban #city #cityview #cityscape #citylife #building #travel #reise #trip #throwback #capture #streetview #streetstyle #streetphotograph by ZhiyangChen ZhiyangChen, on Flickr

Berlin ick Liebe dir by Frank Giebel, on Flickr

Reichstag building by Javier Torrado, on Flickr


----------



## Dimkaber75

*BERLIN*

22


----------



## christos-greece

Berliner Dom by david.bank ([url]www.david-bank.com)[/url], on Flickr


Berlin Pink Sunrise by mathiaswasik, on Flickr


Peter Behrens Haus by K.H.Reichert, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Neue Kirche, Berlin by Shaw Horton, on Flickr

Bode Museum - Fernsehturm Berlin by Dominique Lacaze, on Flickr

Tour de la télévision depuis le Oberbaumbrücke - Berlin by Dominique Lacaze, on Flickr


----------



## Chadoh25

Berlin is such an amazing and interesting city! I visiting from the 16th-22nd of September. I can't wait!


----------



## christos-greece

Two Sides by Martin Matte, on Flickr

fall in berlin // Berlin by Lichtergraf, on Flickr

3G5A2470 by pat0graphy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Clouds in the Berlin Skyline by Paolo Riccardi, on Flickr

IMG_1503 by Oliver Leu, on Flickr

Berlin from fischerinsel by Mark Bonsink, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Robert Emmerich - 77 NLE View over Berlin from the roof of the Bundestag in Berlin - Germany by Robert Emmerich, on Flickr

Berlin from the Victory Column by 802701, on Flickr

Berlin_Ski-Fi_3-2 by Zdravko Yonchev, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Berlin 11060_Enhancer by CharlieChalk, on Flickr

hochhaus5_sw by Jonas Rediske, on Flickr

Berlin City Lights by Marcus Klepper, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

underground (maybe) by Andrea Bonvicini, on Flickr

Berlin by birgma88, on Flickr

Berlin 11783_Enhancer by CharlieChalk, on Flickr

Das Schloss Charlottenburg by Johannes, on Flickr

The Berlin City Train - Long Expo by ANBerlin, on Flickr


----------



## Dimkaber75

*Berlin, Friedrichstraße*

22


----------



## christos-greece

Berlin Mood by Oliver Leu, on Flickr

Blitz-Road-Trip by Frans de Wit, on Flickr

Blitz-Road-Trip by Frans de Wit, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Hackescher Markt by Marco Verch, on Flickr

Berlin black and white by Dj osamh, on Flickr

Die City West by Johannes, on Flickr


----------



## Dimkaber75

*BERLIN*

22


----------



## christos-greece

Map II #urban #instamoment #instadaily #inspire #inspired #instacool #europe #tbt #trip #travel #traveler #traveling #travelgram #travelling #river #riverside #riverwalk #berlin #germany #streetphotography #streetphoto #structure #cityview #cityscape #cit by Alejandra Carrillo, on Flickr

Berlin Cityscape by Christopher McLeod, on Flickr

Berlin by Oliver Leu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Berlin, Germany by Massimiliano Squiri, on Flickr

Berlin - U-Bahnstation Friedrichstraße by Matthias Staubach, on Flickr

IMG_3133 by Kirill Skovpen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

lunchTiffany by GrfxDziner • Tutorials, on Flickr

Hauptbahnhof by Oliver Leu, on Flickr

Friedrichstraße by Oliver Leu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Berlin by Thomas Jahnke, on Flickr

Festival of Lights by Hagens_world, on Flickr

031017-1643 by steinschlag, on Flickr

Berlin Lights by Michael Zachrau, on Flickr


----------



## Dimkaber75

22


----------



## Dimkaber75

22


----------



## Dimkaber75

22


----------



## christos-greece

Berlin Spree by Reinier Gorissen, on Flickr

Berlin - Fischerbrücke by Dr. Steffen Keßler, on Flickr

Berlin vom Funkturm by Marcus Klepper, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Berlin at night by Richie Hutchison, on Flickr

Oberbaumbrueke 38 by Jonathan Moogk, on Flickr

How do we get to Alex? by ANBerlin, on Flickr

In the city by Lena D, on Flickr


----------



## KlausDiggy

christos-greece said:


> lunchTiffany by GrfxDziner • Tutorials, on Flickr


This is not Berlin.


----------



## christos-greece

Berlin Mood by Oliver Leu, on Flickr

Blitz-Road-Trip by Frans de Wit, on Flickr

Blitz-Road-Trip by Frans de Wit, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Reichstag Building by John Mooney, on Flickr

Postdam Berlin Leipzig by Akhmad Fauzi Nugroho, on Flickr

Berlin Museumsinsel by A D, on Flickr

Berlin Cathedral by M on travel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Jannowitzbrücke, Berlin by PietroPosacki, on Flickr

Berlin by Igor Chernishov, on Flickr

Morning Glory. by DanielKoehlerPhotography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Nachts auf der Friedrichstraße by Traumfotos Trautmann, on Flickr

Siegessäule Berlin by Erwin Sommer, on Flickr

Cos by Garry Davies, on Flickr

Reichstag Building by John Mooney, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Two Sides by Martin Matte, on Flickr

fall in berlin // Berlin by Lichtergraf, on Flickr

3G5A2470 by pat0graphy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Spreebogen by Karsten Lützen, on Flickr

Berlín_0158 by Joan, on Flickr

Traffic Light by Rob van der Griend, on Flickr

Reichstag Building by John Mooney, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Berlin downtown by Anne-Sophie Morel, on Flickr

downtown by aqualoop, on Flickr

20150723 Berliner Konzerthalle by Chris Mitchell, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Berlín_0166 by Joan, on Flickr

Reichstag Building by John Mooney, on Flickr

Berlin,Germany by thomas canna, on Flickr

Hackescher Markt by Marco Verch, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Berlin by Igor Chernishov, on Flickr

Morning Glory. by DanielKoehlerPhotography, on Flickr

Jannowitzbrücke, Berlin by PietroPosacki, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

_MG_1272 by jl moga, on Flickr

Berlín_0166 by Joan, on Flickr

shopping in Berlin by Jens-Ole Brockhoff, on Flickr

_MG_1150 by jl moga, on Flickr


----------



## Dimkaber75

*BERLIN*

22


----------



## Dimkaber75

*BERLIN*

22


----------



## christos-greece

escort service by zuiko12, on Flickr

Reichstag Building by Richard Shearer, on Flickr

Sunrise in Berlin by Stefan Schäfer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

The Circle by Sven Wehrend, on Flickr

407013-landscape-cityscape-forest-road-Berlin-Germany by [email protected], on Flickr

_DSC0967 by Mika Hiironniemi, on Flickr


----------



## Dimkaber75

*BERLIN*

22


----------



## Dimkaber75

*BERLIN*

22


----------



## christos-greece

Berlin Skyline by stefanschaefer90, on Flickr

Berlin_Apr_2015-33 by FEK1000, on Flickr

Berlin Skyline at Night, TV-Tower by gordon.shumwaay, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Berlin-37 by Lennert Dhondt, on Flickr

Berlin by Billie Grace Ward, on Flickr

Spittelmarkt by Christian Link, on Flickr


----------



## GeneratorNL

I'll be visiting Berlin again next week. I can't wait! :banana:


----------



## christos-greece

KNA_2655 by Koorosh Nozad Tehrani, on Flickr

Berlin, Germany by Meghan Murphy, on Flickr

Berlin 2013 by Sonbart, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_7705 by PanaTomix, on Flickr

IMG_7867 by PanaTomix, on Flickr

Berlin (2018) by sylvain chable, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

View over the Landwehrkanal and the Deutsches Technikmuseum in Berlin by Bruce Girault, en Flickr


"Phoenix" von Gidon Graetz (2003) by Christa Bronner Wolfgang Bruchhagen, en Flickr


Berlin Mitte (Hackescher Markt) - T24 mit Beiwagen by Toaster 480, en Flickr


DSC02567-HDR by i bi, en Flickr


Berlin - Schloss Charlottenburg by towoberlin, en Flickr


Berlin - Ingrid Wengler by Jean Claude Castor, en Flickr


----------



## miau

GeneratorNL said:


> I'll be visiting Berlin again next week. I can't wait! :banana:


share your photos here, ok?


----------



## christos-greece

3G5A2318 by pat0graphy, on Flickr

Berlin by S. Chae, on Flickr

IMG_2139 by Moritz Bloch, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Berlin, Germany by Márton Botond, on Flickr

Christopher Street Day (6) by T.S. photoDesign, on Flickr

Berlin by regra, on Flickr

Berlin 2018 by Sky Photographie, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Berlin_Ski-Fi_3-2 by Zdravko Yonchev, on Flickr

Tour de la télévision depuis le Oberbaumbrücke - Berlin by Dominique Lacaze, on Flickr

fall in berlin // Berlin by Lichtergraf, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Reichstag, Berlin, Germany by Fedor Odegov, on Flickr

The Wall, Berlin. by Massimiliano Magliacca, on Flickr

Berlin wall by María Llopis, on Flickr


----------



## miau

My Hood 









https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipe...g/1920px-Weisser_See_B-Weissensee_06-2017.jpg









http://www.dein-plan.de/img/mpoix/002069_4.jpg


----------



## christos-greece

Autumn color and buildings at Alexanderplatz, in Mitte, Berlin, Germany. by Jon Bilous, on Flickr

Schiller Denkmal und Konzerthaus Berlin by K.H.Reichert, on Flickr

Town centre :: Stadtmitte Berlin by K.H.Reichert, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Imperial Cities Tour, London and Berlin 036 by MARK WARRICK, on Flickr

Berlin - Alexanderplatz by Mario Meßer, on Flickr

DSC_5456 by Saulius Julius, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Berlino, gen 2015 by Daniele Strippoli, on Flickr

Berlino, gen 2015 by Daniele Strippoli, on Flickr

Berlino, gen 2015 by Daniele Strippoli, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

9300_GERMANY_BERLIN by Kevin Mullarkey, on Flickr

9165_GERMANY_BERLIN by Kevin Mullarkey, on Flickr

IMGP2289.jpga by Mondrian Graf Lüttichau, on Flickr

Berlin - Summer 2018 (79 of 117) by Matthew Muscheid, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Berlin - Brandenburg Gate by mac__photography, on Flickr

The Brandenburg Gate by Geekstalt, on Flickr

Berlin by dieter.steffmann, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Sunny Day at the Memorial by Werner Schwehm, on Flickr

Alexanderplatz by Tom Lovretic, on Flickr

IMG_1524 by Artyom D™, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Night Moves by mpiuhola, on Flickr

Alexanderplatz by mpiuhola, on Flickr

Berlin Graffiti by Malcolm Browne, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

The Reichstag Dome of the German parliament, Berlin. by Daniel Poon, on Flickr

stop wars by Francis Mansell, on Flickr

Walk through the city of Berlin by Игорь Сикорский, on Flickr

_DSC9035 by Andrey Strelnikov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Berlin Metropolis by Martin Matte, on Flickr

Spree river by Hilde Peeters, on Flickr

Berlín_0046 by Joan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

hot dog man by Leif Skandsen, on Flickr

Berlin Cityscape at Night by Jamie Griffin, on Flickr

U R B A N - L I F E by Marco Struebig, on Flickr

Tram and cyclist at Alexanderplatz Station by Sean_Marshall, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Berlin Rooftop by Stefan Schäfer, on Flickr

Berliner Dom from the Sphere restaurant in the Berlin TV Tower by bvi4092, on Flickr

Berlin No. 230 by Dave Collier, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Potsdamer Platz, Berlin. by Rostyslav Kanibolotskyi, on Flickr

Berlin Cityscape at Night by Jamie Griffin, on Flickr

Neue Kirche, Berlin by Shaw Horton, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Berlin Cityscape by richard chang, on Flickr

untitled by Ivan Karpov, on Flickr

untitled by Ivan Karpov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Berlin_Gedächtniskirche by Timo Klösges, on Flickr

Berlin_Checkpoint Charlie by Timo Klösges, on Flickr

S-Bahnhof Warschauer Straße (im Bau) by Mondrian Graf Lüttichau, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Streets of Berlin I by Wolfgang Beyer, on Flickr

2009 Berlijn 020 by Hans Porochelt, on Flickr

2009 Berlijn 049 by Hans Porochelt, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Radtour Tempelhof_Tiergarten - 37_SW by sigkan, on Flickr

dxoP8091421 by Thierry Loth, on Flickr

Berlin by Hector Romero, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

2016-0725 60 BERLIJN Olympiastadion klokkentoren by Aad van der Drift, on Flickr

Sirene davanti al Deutscher Dom by andreaerdna, on Flickr

Berlin, July 2016. by abstrkt.ch, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

3G5A2470 by pat0graphy, on Flickr

3G5A2483 by pat0graphy, on Flickr

DSCF0077 by pat0graphy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

2011 Berlin-78 by Edouard Faure, on Flickr

Berlin by Andreas Gerhardinger, on Flickr

Berliner Twin Towers by Andreas Koch wieder dabei, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSCF0144 by pat0graphy, on Flickr

Town centre :: Stadtmitte Berlin by K.H.Reichert [ not explored ], on Flickr

Spandau Citadel :: Zitadelle Spandau :: Berlin by K.H.Reichert [ not explored ], on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Berlin by Igor Chernishov, on Flickr

Morning Glory. by DanielKoehlerPhotography, on Flickr

Jannowitzbrücke, Berlin by PietroPosacki, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Car and Tram Crash by ANBerlin, on Flickr

* by Kostas Rallis | PHOTOGRAPHY, on Flickr

Potsdamer Platz, Berlin by Nick, on Flickr


----------



## Brazilian001

BERLIN15 by Guillermo, no Flickr


BERLIN11 by Guillermo, no Flickr


BERLIN20 by Guillermo, no Flickr


----------



## Brazilian001

BERLIN113 by Guillermo, no Flickr


BERLIN53 by Guillermo, no Flickr


BERLIN126 by Guillermo, no Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

Berliner Dom, Germany by Andrey Sulitskiy, en Flickr


Berlin at the blue hour. Schiller Monument & German Cathedral by Andrey Sulitskiy, en Flickr


Bellevue Palace, Berlin by Andrey Sulitskiy, en Flickr


Kaiser Wilhelm Memorial Church, Berlin by Andrey Sulitskiy, en Flickr


Berlin by night. Government District by Andrey Sulitskiy, en Flickr


River Spree embankment, Berlin by Andrey Sulitskiy, en Flickr


Park Lustgarten from Berliner Dom, Germany by Andrey Sulitskiy, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

night by Oliver Leu, on Flickr

Autumn color and buildings at Alexanderplatz, in Mitte, Berlin, Germany. by Jon Bilous, on Flickr

Berlin dom by Mark Bonsink, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Berliner_Regierungsviertel by DamiDamberger, on Flickr

Clouds in the Berlin Skyline by Paolo Riccardi, on Flickr

Berlin_Hafen_Tempelhof by DamiDamberger, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

germany18f- 090 by Christof Spieler, on Flickr

2018-07-25_0182 by weallhaveblueeyes, on Flickr

P1120410 by Karl-Heinz Nelsen, on Flickr

DSC_5413 Schönhauser Allee Bornholmer Str by Karl-Heinz Nelsen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSC_7009 by Karl-Heinz Nelsen, on Flickr

dxoP8081158 by Thierry Loth, on Flickr

Radtour Tempelhof_Tiergarten - 43_SW by sigkan, on Flickr

Glienike Bridge - 2018-20.jpg by Martin Brummie, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Deutscher Dom und Konzerthaus by achim-51, on Flickr

Film- und Lichtprojektion Dem deutschen Volke 21.09.2015 35 by Simone, on Flickr

2018-08_21-3941--1 by Dieter K., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

2018-08_20-3917--1 by Dieter K., on Flickr

Tor by Lars Plougmann, on Flickr

Modes by Michael Gartner, on Flickr

2017_06_24_15_35_02_46_ILCE-7_Tamron_17mm SP by Michael Obst, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Berlin Skyline by Jonathan Alter, on Flickr

Trying out the classics by Ludwig Tröller, on Flickr

Berlin Alexanderplatz Skyline by Marcus Klepper, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Berlin bei Nacht | Warschauer Straße by bln_nick, on Flickr

Berlin bei Nacht | Warschauer Straße by bln_nick, on Flickr

2018-06-12 Berlin-75.jpg by marathon.michael, on Flickr

Berlin Spring 2018 by Nazim Sabuncuoglu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Berlin - Stadtmitte by tom_stromer, on Flickr


Berlin - Rotes Rathaus by tom_stromer, on Flickr


Berlin - Rotes Rathaus by tom_stromer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Photos of Berlin (29) by Guenthie, on Flickr

Berlino - Vacanze 2018 by Aurelio Desogus, on Flickr

lean on by every pixel counts, on Flickr

HM2A6199 by Alex Stoll, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Berlin - Rotes Rathaus by tom_stromer, on Flickr


Berlin - Stadtmitte by tom_stromer, on Flickr


Berlin - Rotes Rathaus by tom_stromer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSC_1249.jpg by siimjk, on Flickr

arquitecturaberlin-020_20542765850_o by Eduardo Martin Sanz, on Flickr

Berlin September 2018 by Florin Bruxelles, on Flickr

La columna de la Victoria (Berlín) by Juan Luis Elizaran, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

The Brandenburg Gate by Geekstalt, on Flickr

Berlin by dieter.steffmann, on Flickr

DSC_7309 by zhusongyun, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

2018-09-17 (04) [email protected]äule---}Straße des 17. Juni & Großer Tiergarten by steynard, on Flickr

[siegessäule] by Oliver Löwenherz, on Flickr

River Spree by Bode Museum, Berlin by ERIC MAK, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Berliner Dom by stefanschaefer90, on Flickr


Marlene Dietrich Platz by dietmar-schwanitz, on Flickr


Berliner Skyline by Marcus Klepper - Berliner1017, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_1619 by Nima Dokoohaki, on Flickr

Berlin by Barbara Granville, on Flickr

Photographer by astrid westvang, on Flickr

Luftbild vom Ortsteil Weissensee in Berlin by Marco Verch, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Berlin by Igor Chernishov, on Flickr

Morning Glory. by DanielKoehlerPhotography, on Flickr

Jannowitzbrücke, Berlin by PietroPosacki, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Mitte, Berlin by Mohsen Nasiri, on Flickr

Potsdamerplatz, Berlin by Mohsen Nasiri, on Flickr

Rose d'Or Awards 2018 by Rose d'Or, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Changing the Perspective by Claudia Schäfer, on Flickr

untitled by Ivan Karpov, on Flickr

CSD Berlin, July 23, 2016 by ulo2007, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Oberbaumbrücke | Berlin, Germany 2016 by Philipp Dase, on Flickr

Evening in Berlin (Explored) by Jean-Luc Mathay, on Flickr

Berlin Skyline | Berlin | Germany by Darkcloud Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Un dimanche matin à Berlin by Eric VASSEUR, on Flickr

Friedrichsbrücke by Thomas Knoll, on Flickr

Berlin-Schoeneberg by Michael, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_1106 by Oliver Leu, on Flickr

Berlin by LeBrvn, on Flickr

Berlin by LeBrvn, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Autumn color and buildings at Alexanderplatz, in Mitte, Berlin, Germany. by Jon Bilous, on Flickr

Schiller Denkmal und Konzerthaus Berlin by K.H.Reichert, on Flickr

Town centre :: Stadtmitte Berlin by K.H.Reichert, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Berlin - Stadtmitte by tom_stromer, on Flickr


Berlin - Rotes Rathaus by tom_stromer, on Flickr


Berlin - Rotes Rathaus by tom_stromer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

20161106-LR9B2225 - Kopie by mail me: [email][email protected][/email], on Flickr

Brandenburger Tor by mail me: [email][email protected][/email], on Flickr

Berliner Dom | Berlin, Germany 2016 by Philipp Dase, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

berlin_oberbaumbrucke1 by Yuriy, on Flickr

Beyond the wall by Camilo Enrique, on Flickr

cyclists of berlin by Sam Ray, on Flickr

The path of light- Alexanderplatz by Sam Ray, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

3G5A2370 by pat0graphy, on Flickr

3G5A2470 by pat0graphy, on Flickr

3G5A2483 by pat0graphy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Berlin at night 2 by Nigel, on Flickr

Exhibition Hall by I.M.Pei by fengtoutou, on Flickr

Berlin by William Helsen, on Flickr

Berlin by William Helsen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Berlin by night by Merlindino, on Flickr

Robert Emmerich - 46 NLE Sunset during a storm at the TU-Berlin - Germany by Robert Emmerich Photography, on Flickr

Berliner Dom by David Bank, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

732-CSD by Piotr Zgliczynski, on Flickr

It´s raining by bastiefantastique, on Flickr

DSC_8481 by Thomas Cogley, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Berliner Dom by Jim Nix, on Flickr

Spree river by Hilde Peeters, on Flickr

Berlin Karl-Marx-Allee by Thomas Bechtle, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Salida nocturna en Berlín by Coluso, on Flickr

Checkpoint Charlie @ Night by Johan van Elk, on Flickr

Berlin Skyline by Derry Ainsworth, on Flickr

Driving into the city - Fahrt in die City by Ralf Kaiser, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

French & German Cathedrals, Berlin by Siddhartha Tippireddy, on Flickr

Ostern_2019-13 by Michael Eicher, on Flickr

Kreuzberg by BS LandscapePhotography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Berliner Dom by BS LandscapePhotography, on Flickr

Worlds apart. by Mister G.C., on Flickr

Berlin am 12.4.2019 by pilot_micha, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Berlin dome, Germany by Lillian Krona, on Flickr

Windows Everywhere - überall Fenster by Ralf Kaiser, on Flickr

The spring is kissing Berlin! by ANBerlin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Berliner Dom by Erhan Meço, on Flickr

Mercedes Benz Arena by Karsten Lützen, on Flickr

Berlin Alexanderplatz by Luca Quadrio, on Flickr

Berlin bathed in golden light by Samantha Rechtorik, on Flickr


----------



## General_FrKr

__
http://instagr.am/p/p%2FBw9cPfWBFxa/


----------



## christos-greece

Eastward by Christopher Winta, on Flickr

Hackescher Markt by Marco Verch, on Flickr

In rows by deejay90210, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Berlin by David Bank, on Flickr

Untitled by OE3BLS, on Flickr

Untitled by Antonio Ruiz, on Flickr

Yulia by Tobias, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Berlin by Adèle Morel, on Flickr

Berlin by Adèle Morel, on Flickr

Berlin by Adèle Morel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Berlin - Gendarmenmarkt by michael_jeddah, on Flickr

Berlin 2 by Andys-eyecatcher, on Flickr

Laughing Couples by Michael Coghlan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Berliner Dom by david.bank ([url]www.david-bank.com)[/url], on Flickr


Berlin Pink Sunrise by mathiaswasik, on Flickr

3G5A2470 by pat0graphy, on Flickr

Berlin black and white by Dj osamh, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Twilight of the Gods by Jean-Luc Mathay, on Flickr

Pensive tourist by Jean-Luc Mathay, on Flickr

_DSC3937-1web by oolcgoo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

T E M P E L H O F E R. H A F E N by Frank Giebel Photography, on Flickr

ghost train by Karsten Lützen, on Flickr

Brandenburg Gate - Berlin, Germany - Travel photography by Giuseppe Milo, on Flickr


----------



## General_FrKr

__
http://instagr.am/p/p%2FB03ol9xg4v7/


__
http://instagr.am/p/p%2FB05NRCpo_VR/


----------



## christos-greece

3G5A2318 by pat0graphy, on Flickr

Berlin by S. Chae, on Flickr

IMG_2139 by Moritz Bloch, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

River Spree Berlin Germany by Michael Obst, on Flickr

Reichstag Building B&W by Sam Parker, on Flickr

Kronprinzenbrücke by Karsten Lützen, on Flickr

blue lace dress by jeels photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Berlin Nikolaiviertel by Ilham Schirinoff, on Flickr

Potsdamer Platz by Karsten Lützen, on Flickr

Berlin Wall - East Side Gallery by AMcUK, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Berlin dome, Germany by Lillian Krona, on Flickr

Urb07 S5_284 by c a r a p i e s, on Flickr

Berliner Dom by Erhan Meço, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Berlin vom 18 Stock by Steven Burgschweiger, on Flickr

Classic Berlin 2, Oberbaumbruecke by black parrot, on Flickr

Sony Center by Ilham Schirinoff, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Cobble Paintings, a solo exhibition by Jameson Grant by SomoS Berlin, on Flickr

that smile under the rain... by Victor C., on Flickr

Untitled by Alonso Dominguez, on Flickr

Goodbye Berlin by LaManuPhotos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

KNA_2655 by Koorosh Nozad Tehrani, on Flickr

Berlin, Germany by Meghan Murphy, on Flickr

Berlin, Germany by Meghan Murphy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Hats by Hans-Jörg Aleff, on Flickr

cyclists of berlin by Sam Ray, on Flickr

Berlin Bubbles by Pittiplatsch der Große, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Berlin at night by Richie Hutchison, on Flickr

Oberbaumbrueke 38 by Jonathan Moogk, on Flickr

How do we get to Alex? by ANBerlin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

In the city by Lena D, on Flickr

Reichstag Building by John Mooney, on Flickr

Postdam Berlin Leipzig by Akhmad Fauzi Nugroho, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Berlin by Matilda Diamant, on Flickr

Bodemuseum und Monbijoubrücke by Pixelfinder Berlin, on Flickr

Berliner Dom by Stefan Schäfer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Berlin, Germany by MH Photography, on Flickr

Berlin Trafficlights Colorkey by Marcus Klepper, on Flickr

Robert Emmerich - 77 NLE View over Berlin from the roof of the Bundestag in Berlin - Germany by Robert Emmerich, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

=] BERLIN | crows [= by oolcgoo, on Flickr

Friedrichsbrücke by Thomas Knoll, on Flickr

Berlin, Germany by Meghan Murphy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Berlin - Skyline by Jean Claude Castor, on Flickr

Stadtverkehr by LARS Simon, on Flickr

Berliner Dom by David Bank, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Reichstag, Berlin, Germany by Fedor Odegov, on Flickr

The Wall, Berlin. by Massimiliano Magliacca, on Flickr

Berlin wall by María Llopis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

KNA_2655 by Koorosh Nozad Tehrani, on Flickr

Berlin, Germany by Meghan Murphy, on Flickr

Berlin 2013 by Sonbart, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

The Blue Hour of the Bundestag by Jerry Wu, on Flickr

Reichstag by Damon Finlay, on Flickr

Brandenburger Tor by Felix Kolbitz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Fashion Designer NARA Chogjir by NARA FASHION STUDIO, on Flickr

DJI_0492.jpg by Koorosh Nozad Tehrani, on Flickr

20190812 MMDC in Battery Dance Festival - 011_M_01 by Grenville Cheng, on Flickr

20190812 MMDC in Battery Dance Festival - 017_M_01 by Grenville Cheng, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

BERLIN by PercyGermany™, on Flickr

Modern Architecture meets History by Achim Thomae, on Flickr

Study abroad by Claire Schumacher, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

two Women conversation IIII by Sean Patrick Durham, on Flickr

Street Art in Berlin by Rainer Petersen, on Flickr

DSC_1582 by DW BahnDesign®, on Flickr

Vattenfall Europe building in Berling by Marco Verch Professional Photographer and Speaker, on Flickr

Berlin Night Lights by Tingel Pixx, on Flickr

Berlin - Nikolaiviertel by Sascha Schröder, on Flickr

Berlin by artie*, on Flickr

Silke by Peter Kaulbach, on Flickr

L1005668-felixkayser by kayserlich, on Flickr

Backless by Thomas Quine, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Alexanderplatz - Berlin / Winter Weather by Bruce Girault, on Flickr

Almaty tramway (closed): Tatra KT4DtM # 1004 by Amir Nurgaliyev, on Flickr

Empty Places - Part I - Bundestag by ANBerlin [Ondré], on Flickr

Berlin Parliament by Kelvin 1978, on Flickr

Reichstag - Sunset by Bruce Girault, on Flickr

&quot;Life Begins at Night&quot; - Berlin by Bruce Girault, on Flickr

U-Bahn in a hurry by Rien van Voorst, on Flickr

30 years after the Berlin Wall by UNDP Eurasia, on Flickr

Public art by Thomas Gorman, on Flickr


----------



## Darryl

I see you like girls Christos ;-) Every set of pics you post has girls in it.


----------



## christos-greece

Berliner Dom | Berlin, Germany 2016 by Philipp Dase, on Flickr

Berlin at night 2 by Nigel, on Flickr

Berliner Dom by David Bank, on Flickr

Berliner Dom by Jim Nix, on Flickr

French &amp; German Cathedrals, Berlin by Siddhartha Tippireddy, on Flickr

Kreuzberg by BS LandscapePhotography, on Flickr

Beyond the wall by Camilo Enrique, on Flickr

732-CSD by Piotr Zgliczynski, on Flickr

Yulia by Tobias, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Stormy Weather in Berlin by Bruce Girault, on Flickr

James-Simon-Galerie by Axel Kuhlmann, on Flickr

Berlin - Skyline Sunset (New edit) by Bruce Girault, on Flickr

BERLIN, GERMANY - January 6, 2018: Berlin cathedral, Berliner Dom. Sunny day view. by aleksey shirmanov, on Flickr

Alexanderplatz - Berlin / Winter Weather by Bruce Girault, on Flickr

Berlin - Reichstag by Martin, on Flickr

Westhafen Berlin - Moabit by Berlin Ambient, on Flickr

Frühling auf der Friedrichstraße by Axel Kuhlmann, on Flickr

170618-7000-Women by Sterne Slaven, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

berlin by Julia Frömming, on Flickr

The sunrise through the Brandenburg Gate / Berlin by Bruce Girault, on Flickr

Berlin - Reichstag by Martin, on Flickr

View over Berlin from the skyline - Blue Hour l by Bruce Girault, on Flickr

Märkisches Viertel by Jannis, on Flickr

Yellow by Márton Botond, on Flickr

20200626GegendenrechtenTerrorBBR011 by Bildwerk Rostock, on Flickr

Konzerthaus Berlin by Giuseppe Centioli, on Flickr

170622-7992-Entourage by Sterne Slaven, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Berlin by S. Chae, on Flickr

Berlin dome, Germany by Lillian Krona, on Flickr

Berlin at night by Richie Hutchison, on Flickr

Bodemuseum und Monbijoubrücke by Pixelfinder Berlin, on Flickr

Berlin Mitte by Haron22333, on Flickr

Potsdamer Platz at Night by Supratim Das, on Flickr

Am Checkpoint Charlie by martinvonberg, on Flickr

TGI Thursday by Max Hellwig, on Flickr

20200626GegendenrechtenTerrorBBR011 by Bildwerk Rostock, on Flickr

20200626GegendenrechtenTerrorBBR066 by Bildwerk Rostock, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

wet streets by reginakork, on Flickr

Alexanderplatz / Berlin - Blue Hour by Bruce Girault, on Flickr

Empty Places - Part X - Alone on the Greifswalder Street ☆ „Thanks for the Flickr explore&quot; by ANBerlin [Ondré], on Flickr

Oranienburger Straße, Berlin Mitte by matt bidgood, on Flickr

Berlin Parliament by Kelvin 1978, on Flickr

Climate Strike Demo mit FFF Berlin 2019-09-20 by Extinction Rebellion Deutschland, on Flickr

2020-06-22-142433_bw by Friedemann Schmidt, on Flickr

Bike Demo Berlin 2019-07-05 by Extinction Rebellion Deutschland, on Flickr

Alexa Demo mit FFF Berlin 2019-06-14 by Extinction Rebellion Deutschland, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Life in the Times of Corona by Matthias Berg, on Flickr

Alexanderplatz / Berlin - Blue Hour by Bruce Girault, on Flickr

Almaty tramway (closed): Tatra KT4DtM # 1004 by Amir Nurgaliyev, on Flickr

Berlín_0998 by Joan, on Flickr

25) Confinament: Jardí Vertical Josep Tarradellas, Barcelona. by Albert de la Hoz, on Flickr

TSA_30 by Thomas Stage, on Flickr

B&amp;W man walking half shadow I by Sean Patrick Durham, on Flickr

Vanessa by jeels photography, on Flickr

DJ Britta Arnold by Danny Martens, on Flickr

View over Berlin from the skyline at Sunset by Bruce Girault, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

_6116858-Edit-Edit by Vitor Pina, on Flickr

Pride and prejudice by Matti Sunell, on Flickr

A group of teenagers walking on the street of Dresden by Sinta Sinta, on Flickr

Berliner Panorama - Alexanderplatz by Bruce Girault, on Flickr

Berlin by Aleksandr Zykov, on Flickr

forward by Max Hellwig, on Flickr

Karl-Marx-Straße, Berlin-Neukölln by Berlin Ambient, on Flickr

BMW Foundation Herbert Quandt by Alexander V. Kuznetsov, on Flickr

Französischer Dom. Berlin by Félix Ramos Fernández de Ocáriz, on Flickr

Alexa Demo mit FFF Berlin 2019-06-14 by Extinction Rebellion Deutschland, on Flickr

Alexa Demo mit FFF Berlin 2019-06-14 by Extinction Rebellion Deutschland, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Der Berliner Dom by Axel Kuhlmann, on Flickr

Panoramic view of Berlin by night. by focuslocked, on Flickr

Potsdamer Platz station. by focuslocked, on Flickr

Brandenburg Gate at Sundown. by focuslocked, on Flickr

Government District, Berlin. by focuslocked, on Flickr

Berlin Street Sunset Scene. by focuslocked, on Flickr

Government District, Berlin. by focuslocked, on Flickr

Westhafen Berlin - Moabit by Neuköllner, on Flickr

Brandenburg Gate by Joshua Wood, on Flickr

Hey! Wanna come for a ride? by Raphaël CloudWhisperer67, on Flickr

Reichstag by Brule Laker, on Flickr

Untitled by Boris Vian, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

_DSC2017 by Koorosh Nozad Tehrani, on Flickr

20061208-Canon EOS 10D-1545 by Bartek Rozanski, on Flickr

Berlin, Zoologischer Garten, September 2019 by Sebastian, on Flickr

Hannover Raschplatz by Frank Hurkuck, on Flickr

Postbank by Raoul Pop, on Flickr

Berlin City Tour by Raoul Pop, on Flickr

Berlin TV Tower by Raoul Pop, on Flickr

Berlin Alexanderplatz by Luca Quadrio, on Flickr

Amanti del giardino by AREA FIERA, on Flickr

Life in the Times of Corona by Matthias Berg, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Downhill by Thomas Gorman, on Flickr

@MandyFale 3/3 by Felix Bodenstein, on Flickr

Berlin Street Train by Mark Peterson, on Flickr

Columbiadamm by Lewin Bormann, on Flickr

Tick, Julius-Leber-Brücke Bhf, Berlin, Feb 2020 ©Bart v Kersavond by bart van kersavond, on Flickr

Berlin Building by Ekrem Aras, on Flickr

Almaty tramway (closed): Tatra KT4DtM # 1004 by Amir Nurgaliyev, on Flickr

Streets of Berlin by Rafaela Branco, on Flickr

Dancer, Mauer Park by Barry Collins, on Flickr

Museum Island by Thomas Gorman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Berlin-8 by Richard Nyberg, on Flickr

Berlin-9 by Richard Nyberg, on Flickr

Berlin-7 by Richard Nyberg, on Flickr

Berlin-5 by Richard Nyberg, on Flickr

Berlin-4 by Richard Nyberg, on Flickr

Untitled by Felix Winkelnkemper, on Flickr

Berlin 2020 by Kim Samsøe, on Flickr

3 by Marina Decker, on Flickr

The Museum of European Cultures in #Berlin #Germany is holding an #exhibition called Fast Fashion: The Dark Sides of Fashion. It takes a critical look at the consequences of #fashion consumption for its producers and the #environment Link in bio :thumbsup by Panaprium GmbH, on Flickr

before Corona by Paul Vogler, on Flickr


----------



## Rekarte

Darryl said:


> I see you like girls Christos ;-) Every set of pics you post has girls in it.


And he has a good taste for girls


----------



## christos-greece

Skipping by Thomas Quine, on Flickr

2018-08_20-3917--1 by Dieter K., on Flickr

Berlin Skyline by Jonathan Alter, on Flickr

Berlin - Stadtmitte by tom_stromer, on Flickr

La columna de la Victoria (Berlín) by Juan Luis Elizaran, on Flickr

Berliner Dom by Stefan Schäfer, on Flickr

Morning Glory. by DanielKoehlerPhotography, on Flickr

Berlin September 2018 by Florin Bruxelles, on Flickr

Berlin, Germany by MH Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

untitled by Grzegorz Żukowski, on Flickr

Friedrichstraße, Berlin, Germany by Jonny Roberts, on Flickr

wasp season by Max Hellwig, on Flickr

Hotel Zoo at Kurfürstendamm Street in western Berlin, Germany. August 3, 2020 by Aris Jansons, on Flickr

Berliner Panorama - Alexanderplatz by Bruce Girault, on Flickr

photo - Reichstag Dome by Jassy-50, on Flickr

The sunrise through the Brandenburg Gate / Berlin by Bruce Girault, on Flickr

Austria by Max Hellwig, on Flickr

heat by Max Hellwig, on Flickr

Berlin - Street Photography - 001 by Karim B, on Flickr

Berlin Street Traffic Trails. by focuslocked, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Berlin 17th June Street by CamelKW, on Flickr

Berlin 17th June Street by CamelKW, on Flickr

Berlin 17th June Street by CamelKW, on Flickr

Berlin 17th June Street by CamelKW, on Flickr

Berlin 17th June Street by CamelKW, on Flickr

Friedrichstraße, Berlin, Germany by Jonny Roberts, on Flickr

untitled by Grzegorz Żukowski, on Flickr

Untitled by Lukas Wichnalek, on Flickr

2020-08-30-155528 by Friedemann Schmidt, on Flickr

untitled by Grzegorz Żukowski, on Flickr

Berlin (#5938) by Fran Simó, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

hot hot hot by Max Hellwig, on Flickr

Almaty tramway (closed): Tatra KT4DtM # 1004 by Amir Nurgaliyev, on Flickr

A street piano player in Dresden by Sinta Sinta, on Flickr

Gjermani / Shënohet rritje e konsiderueshme e papunësisë, aktualisht vendi ka 1,73 milionë të papunë by Argument24, on Flickr

wet streets by reginakork, on Flickr

Berlin Television Tower by Benjamin Minel, on Flickr

Berlin - Skyline Sunset (New edit) by Bruce Girault, on Flickr

Alexanderplatz - Berlin / Winter Weather by Bruce Girault, on Flickr

Sleep... Sleep... Sleep... by Robin Shepperson, on Flickr

Karl-Marx-Allee by Thomas Gorman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

starboard lane by Max Hellwig, on Flickr

Ellington Hotel at Nuernberger Strasse in western Berlin, Germany. August 6, 2020 by Aris Jansons, on Flickr

Sunshine and empty Streets by nothingbeatsfilm, on Flickr

Alexanderplatz / Berlin - Blue Hour by Bruce Girault, on Flickr

The sunrise through the Brandenburg Gate / Berlin by Bruce Girault, on Flickr

STAYATHOME: Empty Streets by krystian kolbe, on Flickr

around by Max Hellwig, on Flickr

Berlin by TomGeli, on Flickr

hot hot hot by Max Hellwig, on Flickr

wet streets by reginakork, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Two Sides by Martin Matte, on Flickr

Berlin by Daniel Neila, on Flickr

DSC5324 by ste.wi, on Flickr

Cityview Berlin, Germany by Lillian Krona, on Flickr

Berliner Dom by Bruce Girault, on Flickr

Der Bundestag - The Federal Diet by Jerry Wu, on Flickr

Berlin Dezembär 2017-0022 by Michael, on Flickr

berlin13 by Gerben Duijster, on Flickr

CSD Berlin, July 23, 2016 by ulo2007, on Flickr

autumn by Manuela Pickart, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

The Heaven over Berlin by Alexander Dülks, on Flickr

view towards berlin center by F G., on Flickr

River Spree Berlin Germany by Michael Obst, on Flickr

Berlin dome, Germany by Lillian Krona, on Flickr

view from friedrichs bridge by F G., on Flickr

Cube Berlin by Robert Lx, on Flickr

berliner dom by F G., on Flickr

Classic Berlin 2, Oberbaumbruecke by black parrot, on Flickr

Cobble Paintings, a solo exhibition by Jameson Grant by SomoS Berlin, on Flickr

that smile under the rain... by Victor C., on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

Fernsehturm & Alexanderplatz by Fabian Schuler, en Flickr


Spree-Bogen Berlin Moabit by gerrit-worldwide.de, en Flickr

Berlin Charlottenburg Palace by David Bank, en Flickr


Fidicinstraße by Berlin-Knipser, en Flickr


Werktor Borsig by Sabine Marzahn, en Flickr


The cube by Sabine.R, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Brandeburger Tor Berlin by crearoom.ch, on Flickr

Berlin Parliament by Kelvin 1978, on Flickr

2020-03-22-155521 by Friedemann Schmidt, on Flickr

Festival of Lights 11092020 (6) by Martin Ettlinger, on Flickr

Berlin by Night VIII by Robert Stienstra, on Flickr

bike by Rodrigo Godinez, on Flickr

Berlin - Brandenburger Tor zu Corona Zeiten by Jean Claude Castor, on Flickr

Bicycle Race ... by Tingel Pixx, on Flickr

Lady in Red. Neumarkt, Dresden. by Sinta Sinta, on Flickr

Aurelia by Paul Vogler, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Berlin by zczillinger, on Flickr

Berlin by zczillinger, on Flickr

Kurfürstendamm in Berlin-Charlottenburg by Berlin Ambient, on Flickr

view from friedrichs bridge by F G., on Flickr

The Heaven over Berlin by Alexander Dülks, on Flickr

The Brandenburg Gate by Michael Laverty, on Flickr

bode museum by F G., on Flickr

faithful vehicle by F G., on Flickr

It is always a good time to talk and sunbathe️ by Juan Gabriel Chandia, on Flickr

Sunbathing by Juan Gabriel Chandia, on Flickr

In Person, Marzahn-Hellersdorf, Berlin by Malte Eckhardt, on Flickr

A young girl with her mom on Berlin&#x27;s street by Sinta Sinta, on Flickr


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

The picture with the woman in the red dress is in Dresden, not Berlin.


----------



## christos-greece

Berlin by zczillinger, on Flickr

Berlin bei Nacht by Mario Hawaz, on Flickr

20200920_touritour-034 by Christian Link, on Flickr

photo - Reichstag Dome by Jassy-50, on Flickr

Driving into the Sunset by focuslocked, on Flickr

Berlin Alexanderplatz mit Neowise by Mario Hawaz, on Flickr

The sunrise through the Brandenburg Gate / Berlin by Bruce Girault, on Flickr

Berlin - Reichstag by Martin, on Flickr

Berlin at night (II) by Manuela Martin, on Flickr

Berlin Sunset Love by Johannes Narr, on Flickr

A young couple on Potsdamer Platz by Sinta Sinta, on Flickr

Vanessa ... on the terrace by jeels photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Berlin by S. Chae, on Flickr

River Spree Berlin Germany by Michael Obst, on Flickr

Potsdamer Platz by Karsten Lützen, on Flickr

Berlin dome, Germany by Lillian Krona, on Flickr

Berlin at night by Richie Hutchison, on Flickr

Bodemuseum und Monbijoubrücke by Pixelfinder Berlin, on Flickr

Cobble Paintings, a solo exhibition by Jameson Grant by SomoS Berlin, on Flickr

Stadtverkehr by LARS Simon, on Flickr

20190812 MMDC in Battery Dance Festival - 011_M_01 by Grenville Cheng, on Flickr

20190812 MMDC in Battery Dance Festival - 003_M_01 by Grenville Cheng, on Flickr

BERLIN by PercyGermany™ - (Jan Friedrich), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Schloss Charlottenburg by Thomas Roland, on Flickr

Berlin-4000 by Claire Carroll, on Flickr

Crazy Berlin! by Oliver Schöpgens, on Flickr

Berlin, December 2019 by Sebastian Ziebell, on Flickr

Bode Museum Look Behind..... by Frank Giebel Photography, on Flickr

Potsdamer Platz by Andrea Stazi, on Flickr

Berlin Lights by Maximilian Bross, on Flickr

A6502938 by Bruno Koch, on Flickr

The World from above by Max Hellwig, on Flickr

A young couple on Potsdamer Platz by Sinta Sinta, on Flickr

Wedding band by Thomas Roland, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Reflection 1 by Nicola Gialli, on Flickr

Reflection 3 by Nicola Gialli, on Flickr

Brandeburger Tor Berlin by crearoom.ch, on Flickr

Berlin Night Lights by Tingel Pixx, on Flickr

Unter den Linden, Berlin by Rob Brink, on Flickr

Empty Places - Part IV - Brandenburger Tor by ANBerlin [Ondré], on Flickr

Canal by Ryan Hadley, on Flickr

Empty Places - Part VI - Friedrichsbrücke by ANBerlin [Ondré], on Flickr

From the Roof of Berliner Dom by Erhan Meço, on Flickr

smooookin by Victor C., on Flickr

Sony-Center am Potadamer Platz / Berlin by Berlin Ambient, on Flickr

Berlin by Jens Siewert, on Flickr


----------



## UrbanMyth

edit


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by দেবর্ষি রায়, on Flickr

The new subway station Rotes Rathaus in Berlin. IV ☆ „Thanks for the Flickr explore&quot; by ANBerlin [Ondré], on Flickr

Easy Riders ll - Brandenburg Gate - Berlin by Bruce Girault, on Flickr

Christmas impressions from Berlin! by ANBerlin [Ondré], on Flickr

Stormy Weather in Berlin by Bruce Girault, on Flickr

Empty Places - Part I - Bundestag by ANBerlin [Ondré], on Flickr

Berlin Steglitz Schloßstrasse by Frank Giebel Photography, on Flickr

ALEXANDERPLATZ by Adem Doğan, on Flickr

Portraits without Faces. On the streets of Berlin. by Sinta Sinta, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Berlin City by Rosemary Cummins, on Flickr

Berlin, 10.11.2019 by Jens Bolduan, on Flickr

Crazy Berlin! by Oliver Schöpgens, on Flickr

Berlin, December 2019 by Sebastian Ziebell, on Flickr

Bode Museum Look Behind..... by Frank Giebel Photography, on Flickr

Walk on Ku&#x27;damm (I) by Maximilian Busl, on Flickr

East Side Gallery. Berlin. Es geschah im November (Kani Alavi). by Guifré, on Flickr

Potsdamer Platz by Andrea Stazi, on Flickr

Alexanderplatz by Jürgen Deinert, on Flickr

HO by Thomas Quine, on Flickr

Women, Sunglasses by Sascha Kohlmann, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Portraits without Faces. On the streets of Berlin. by Sinta Sinta, on Flickr

59.0 by Simona T, on Flickr

Crazy Berlin! by Oliver Schöpgens, on Flickr

Berlin by Holger Glaab, on Flickr

Bode Museum Berlin by Frank Giebel Photography, on Flickr

Tour de la télévision depuis le Oberbaumbrücke - Berlin by Dominique Lacaze, on Flickr

Walk on Ku&#x27;damm (I) by Maximilian Busl, on Flickr

Impressions of Berlin 2019 - 015 by Wolf Wehmer, on Flickr

Alexanderplatz by Jürgen Deinert, on Flickr

486889746 by Mats Wadell, on Flickr

A young couple on Potsdamer Platz by Sinta Sinta, on Flickr


----------



## Darryl

Taken by me


----------



## christos-greece

Berlin in night mode by ANBerlin [Ondré], on Flickr

momentum by sven_ plusminus, on Flickr

The reconstruction of the Berlin Castle by ANBerlin [Ondré], on Flickr

Stadtluft, 12439 Schöneweide by Bastian Buchtaleck, on Flickr

2021-01-06-160602 by Friedemann Schmidt, on Flickr

Rollertreffen by onnola, on Flickr

Wasserturm by Joerg Nicht, on Flickr

Berlin unbirthday of @giuliacarlavalerio (we should be eating this today) // October 2020 . . #ricohgr #ricoghGRIII #pentaxricoh #ricohGR3 #calleGR3 #GR #grsnaps #ricohsnaps #shootgr #food #grchallenge #ricoh_gr #GRist #street_life #streetphotography #col by Jorge Boleas, on Flickr

Night in Charlottenburg by Frank Giebichenstein, on Flickr

Airport Shooting @TXL Tegel Berlin by Kurt Comet, on Flickr

Streetstyle Berlin by Kurt Comet, on Flickr

DSCF1522 by Michilando, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Harbourstyle Hamburg by Kurt Comet, on Flickr

The new subway station Rotes Rathaus in Berlin. IV ☆ „Thanks for the Flickr explore&quot; by ANBerlin [Ondré], on Flickr

Easy Riders ll - Brandenburg Gate - Berlin by Bruce Girault, on Flickr

Berlin by C. Mario del Río, on Flickr

Easy Riders ll - Brandenburg Gate - Berlin by Bruce Girault, on Flickr

Winter Schloss at Night by Stoyan Stoyanov, on Flickr

The Power of longexposure by sven_ plusminus, on Flickr

Humboldtforum Berlin by David Bank, on Flickr

AS THE FINAL DAY FALLS INTO THE NIGHT THERE IS PEACE OUTSIDE by Fritsch, on Flickr

Berlin unbirthday of @giuliacarlavalerio (we should be eating this today) // October 2020 . . #ricohgr #ricoghGRIII #pentaxricoh #ricohGR3 #calleGR3 #GR #grsnaps #ricohsnaps #shootgr #food #grchallenge #ricoh_gr #GRist #street_life #streetphotography #col by Jorge Boleas, on Flickr

Streetstyle Berlin by Kurt Comet, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

The Wall, Berlin. by Massimiliano Magliacca, on Flickr

Luftbild vom Ortsteil Weissensee in Berlin by Marco Verch, on Flickr

Rotes Rathaus and Fernsehturm viewed from Berlin Cathedral - Berlin Germany by mbell1975, on Flickr

IMG_5709 by Jaan Štein, on Flickr

IMG_5718 by Jaan Štein, on Flickr

IMG_5760 by Jaan Štein, on Flickr

IMG_5769 by Jaan Štein, on Flickr

IMG_5697 by Jaan Štein, on Flickr

Berlin Germany by Falco Ermert, on Flickr

lean on by every pixel counts, on Flickr

Senior 16 &#x27; - Lilly A by Tony Weeg, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

2021-02-10-170916 by Friedemann Schmidt, on Flickr

Berlin from the Victory Column by 802701, on Flickr

Berlin Reichstag Building by Mal B, on Flickr

Berlin Bode Museum by Mal B, on Flickr

Berlin City by presidentchrisdavies2002, on Flickr

Berlin, Germany by Meghan Murphy, on Flickr

Berlin by Matilda Diamant, on Flickr

Berlin by William Helsen, on Flickr

blue lace dress by jeels photography, on Flickr

Streetstyle Berlin by Kurt Comet, on Flickr

Wittenbergplatz by Ogu, on Flickr

Streetstyle Berlin by Kurt Comet, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Reflection 1 by Nicola Gialli, on Flickr

Reflection 3 by Nicola Gialli, on Flickr

A repeat from 2019 - The Stresemann Quartier by ANBerlin [Ondré], on Flickr

Berlin Night Lights by Tingel Pixx, on Flickr

Berlín_0987 by Joan, on Flickr

Empty Places - Part IV - Brandenburger Tor by ANBerlin [Ondré], on Flickr

2020-01-23: Wiggling Glass by psyxjaw, on Flickr

From the Roof of Berliner Dom by Erhan Meço, on Flickr

Sony-Center am Potadamer Platz / Berlin by Berlin Ambient, on Flickr

that smile under the rain... by Victor C., on Flickr

fresh up by Victor C., on Flickr

View over Berlin from the skyline - Blue Hour l by Bruce Girault, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

202203258827.jpg by Gordon Welters, on Flickr

"Hell" is around the corner by Irene Toma, on Flickr

Leipziger Street 126a by fr̅a̅n̅k, on Flickr

20180919-DSC_9062 by Vlad Waldin, on Flickr

20180919-DSC_9063 by Vlad Waldin, on Flickr

20180919-DSC_9064 by Vlad Waldin, on Flickr

20180919-DSC_9083 by Vlad Waldin, on Flickr

20180920-DSC_9118 by Vlad Waldin, on Flickr

20180919-DSC_9084 by Vlad Waldin, on Flickr

A thousand lights in the dark by Richard, on Flickr

simple tuesday by fr̅a̅n̅k, on Flickr

Skaters at night by Ogu, on Flickr

Menschen in Berlin by Heiko Wruck, on Flickr

10. Globaler FFF-Klimastreik, Berlin 25.03.2022 by Bernd Sauer-Diete, on Flickr

Illegal rave in Berlin Mauerpark by Tobias Seeliger, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Der Berliner Dom by Axel Kuhlmann, on Flickr

Panoramic view of Berlin by night. by focuslocked, on Flickr

Potsdamer Platz station. by focuslocked, on Flickr

Brandenburg Gate at Sundown. by focuslocked, on Flickr

Government District, Berlin. by focuslocked, on Flickr

Berlin Street Sunset Scene. by focuslocked, on Flickr

Government District, Berlin. by focuslocked, on Flickr

Brandenburg Gate by Joshua Wood, on Flickr

Berlin Alexanderplatz by Luca Quadrio, on Flickr

Hey! Wanna come for a ride? by Raphaël CloudWhisperer67, on Flickr

DJ Britta Arnold by Danny Martens, on Flickr

DJ Britta Arnold by Danny Martens, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Sonne genießen by Rubina V., on Flickr

East Side Gallery Berlin by Richard, on Flickr

2022_q2-005 by Christian Link, on Flickr

2022_q2-020 by Christian Link, on Flickr

The ghost stroller! [6-7] My personal favorite! by ANBerlin [Ondré], on Flickr

20180918-DSC_8885 by Vlad Waldin, on Flickr

20180919-DSC_8922 by Vlad Waldin, on Flickr

20180918-DSC_8887 by Vlad Waldin, on Flickr

20180919-DSC_8927 by Vlad Waldin, on Flickr

20180919-DSC_8928 by Vlad Waldin, on Flickr

20180919-DSC_8939 by Vlad Waldin, on Flickr

20180920-DSC_9256 by Vlad Waldin, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

Brandenburger Tor by davidcl0nel, en Flickr

In the sign of the wind by Sebastian Schmidt, en Flickr

The Archer by Ulla Smidt-Berner, en Flickr

I'm the U2 by fr̅a̅n̅k, en Flickr

Gedächtniskirche by Reinhard_M, en Flickr


Riehmers Hofgarten by Berlin-Knipser, en Flickr


Humboldt Forum by Ingo Schwanitz, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

A young blond girl near Kreuzberg in Berlin by Sinta Sinta, on Flickr

Streetstyle Berlin by Kurt Comet, on Flickr

city west by F G., on Flickr

Berlin Dom (detail) by Nunzio Cava, on Flickr

Berlin in night mode by ANBerlin [Ondré], on Flickr

German flag in the wind 09B_082a by FulAnd, on Flickr

our new berlin city palace by F G., on Flickr

The Brandenburger Gate with Snowflakes! by ANBerlin [Ondré], on Flickr

Streetstyle Berlin by Kurt Comet, on Flickr

City at Night by Nick Berlin, on Flickr

The polar vortex Split meets Berlin. by ANBerlin [Ondré], on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

732-CSD by Piotr Zgliczynski, on Flickr

Streetstyle Berlin by Kurt Comet, on Flickr

Stormy Weather in Berlin by Bruce Girault, on Flickr

Berliner Dom by David Bank, on Flickr

Eastward by Christopher Winta, on Flickr

Berlín_0987 by Joan, on Flickr

2020-01-23: Wiggling Glass by psyxjaw, on Flickr

bike by Rodrigo Godinez, on Flickr

Berlin from the Victory Column by 802701, on Flickr

Berlin by Jens Siewert, on Flickr

The Wall, Berlin by David Mapletoft, on Flickr

[siegessäule] by Oliver Löwenherz, on Flickr

Lady in Berlin by Benjamin Minel, on Flickr

A young couple near the Berlin Wall by Sinta Sinta, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

20190812 MMDC in Battery Dance Festival - 022_M_01 by Grenville Cheng, on Flickr

Fernsehturm &amp; Alexanderplatz by Fabian Schuler, on Flickr

Brandeburger Tor Berlin by crearoom.ch, on Flickr

The Heaven over Berlin by Alexander Dülks, on Flickr

River Spree Berlin Germany by Michael Obst, on Flickr

Berlin dome, Germany by Lillian Krona, on Flickr

Cube Berlin by Robert Lx, on Flickr

Festival of Lights 11092020 (6) by Martin Ettlinger, on Flickr

Berlin by zczillinger, on Flickr

Cobble Paintings, a solo exhibition by Jameson Grant by SomoS Berlin, on Flickr

Berlin at night (II) by Manuela Martin, on Flickr

It is always a good time to talk and sunbathe️ by Juan Gabriel Chandia, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

photo - Reichstag Dome by Jassy-50, on Flickr

Fernsehturm & Alexanderplatz by Fabian Schuler, on Flickr

Berlin by zczillinger, on Flickr

Berlin by zczillinger, on Flickr

The Heaven over Berlin by Alexander Dülks, on Flickr

River Spree Berlin Germany by Michael Obst, on Flickr

Berlin dome, Germany by Lillian Krona, on Flickr

Berlin by S. Chae, on Flickr

Cube Berlin by Robert Lx, on Flickr

Classic Berlin 2, Oberbaumbruecke by black parrot, on Flickr

Cobble Paintings, a solo exhibition by Jameson Grant by SomoS Berlin, on Flickr

Wedding band by Thomas Roland, on Flickr

Corona demonstration by Thomas Roland, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Der Berliner Dom by Axel Kuhlmann, on Flickr

Panoramic view of Berlin by night. by focuslocked, on Flickr

Potsdamer Platz station. by focuslocked, on Flickr

Brandenburg Gate at Sundown. by focuslocked, on Flickr

Government District, Berlin. by focuslocked, on Flickr

Berlin Street Sunset Scene. by focuslocked, on Flickr

Government District, Berlin. by focuslocked, on Flickr

Brandenburg Gate by Joshua Wood, on Flickr

Hey! Wanna come for a ride? by Raphaël CloudWhisperer67, on Flickr

DJ Britta Arnold by Danny Martens, on Flickr

DJ Britta Arnold by Danny Martens, on Flickr

Berlin at night (II) by Manuela Martin, on Flickr

It is always a good time to talk and sunbathe️ by Juan Gabriel Chandia, on Flickr

Schlosspark Charlottenburg by Ian Roberts, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Streetstyle Berlin by Kurt Comet, on Flickr

city west by F G., on Flickr

German flag in the wind 09B_082a by FulAnd, on Flickr

our new berlin city palace by F G., on Flickr

Easy Riders ll - Brandenburg Gate - Berlin by Bruce Girault, on Flickr

Humboldt Forum Berlin, 12mm Samyang Langzeitbelichtung by Marcel Tourmo, on Flickr

River Spree Berlin Germany by Michael Obst, on Flickr

Berlin in night mode by ANBerlin [Ondré], on Flickr

Berlin - Skyline Blue Hour by Jean Claude Castor, on Flickr

untitled by Grzegorz Żukowski, on Flickr

2020-01-23: Wiggling Glass by psyxjaw, on Flickr

Berlin Kantstraße Leica M2 Nokton 1.5 50 mm RPX25 by CourtLux, on Flickr

Women, White Pants by Sascha Kohlmann, on Flickr

Lady in Berlin by Benjamin Minel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

732-CSD by Piotr Zgliczynski, on Flickr

Beyond the wall by Camilo Enrique, on Flickr

20161106-LR9B2225 - Kopie by gresalex, on Flickr

Berlin by William Helsen, on Flickr

Berliner Dom by David Bank, on Flickr

DSC_8481 by Thomas Cogley, on Flickr

Driving into the city - Fahrt in die City by Ralf Kaiser, on Flickr

Eastward by Christopher Winta, on Flickr

Nachthimmel mit Fernsehturm by Axel Kuhlmann, on Flickr

Streetstyle Berlin by Kurt Comet, on Flickr

Streetstyle Berlin by Kurt Comet, on Flickr

Berlin in night mode by ANBerlin [Ondré], on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Wesel - Berliner Tor 01 by Daniel Mennerich, on Flickr

Empty Places - Part X - Alone on the Greifswalder Street ☆ „Thanks for the Flickr explore" by ANBerlin [Ondré], on Flickr

Empty Places - Part IV - Brandenburger Tor by ANBerlin [Ondré], on Flickr

Berlin by Night VIII by Robert Stienstra, on Flickr

STAYATHOME: Empty Streets by krystian kolbe, on Flickr

Canal by Ryan Hadley, on Flickr

bike by Rodrigo Godinez, on Flickr

Boulevard der Stars in Berlin, Deutschland by Marco Verch, on Flickr

Berlin, Germany by Márton Botond, on Flickr

[[email protected]] by Guido, on Flickr

smooookin by Victor C., on Flickr

An der Spree by Mathias Gödeker, on Flickr

Potsdamer Platz by Peter Schwerdfeger, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Der Berliner Dom by Axel Kuhlmann, on Flickr

Panoramic view of Berlin by night. by focuslocked, on Flickr

Potsdamer Platz station. by focuslocked, on Flickr

Brandenburg Gate at Sundown. by focuslocked, on Flickr

Government District, Berlin. by focuslocked, on Flickr

Berlin Street Sunset Scene. by focuslocked, on Flickr

Government District, Berlin. by focuslocked, on Flickr

Brandenburg Gate by Joshua Wood, on Flickr

Berlin Alexanderplatz by Luca Quadrio, on Flickr

Hey! Wanna come for a ride? by Raphaël CloudWhisperer67, on Flickr

Reichstag by Brule Laker, on Flickr

DJ Britta Arnold by Danny Martens, on Flickr

DJ Britta Arnold by Danny Martens, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Berliner Dom | Berlin, Germany 2016 by Philipp Dase, on Flickr

Berlin at night 2 by Nigel, on Flickr

Alexanderplatz - Berlin / Winter Weather by Bruce Girault, on Flickr

Almaty tramway (closed): Tatra KT4DtM # 1004 by Amir Nurgaliyev, on Flickr

Empty Places - Part I - Bundestag by ANBerlin [Ondré], on Flickr

Reichstag - Sunset by Bruce Girault, on Flickr

&quot;Life Begins at Night&quot; - Berlin by Bruce Girault, on Flickr

U-Bahn in a hurry by Rien van Voorst, on Flickr

30 years after the Berlin Wall by UNDP Eurasia, on Flickr

Public art by Thomas Gorman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Fernsehturm &amp; Alexanderplatz by Fabian Schuler, on Flickr

The Heaven over Berlin by Alexander Dülks, on Flickr

River Spree Berlin Germany by Michael Obst, on Flickr

Berlin dome, Germany by Lillian Krona, on Flickr

Berlin by zczillinger, on Flickr

Cube Berlin by Robert Lx, on Flickr

Berlin bei Nacht by Mario Hawaz, on Flickr

Berlin at night (II) by Manuela Martin, on Flickr

Cobble Paintings, a solo exhibition by Jameson Grant by SomoS Berlin, on Flickr

It is always a good time to talk and sunbathe️ by Juan Gabriel Chandia, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Vanessa ... balance by jeels photography, on Flickr

Ela by M. Ecker, on Flickr

Wall Street, Berlin by Billie Grace Ward, on Flickr

Two Sides by Martin Matte, on Flickr

Berlin by Daniel Neila, on Flickr

DSC5324 by ste.wi, on Flickr

Cityview Berlin, Germany by Lillian Krona, on Flickr

Berliner Dom by Bruce Girault, on Flickr

Der Bundestag - The Federal Diet by Jerry Wu, on Flickr

Berlin Dezembär 2017-0022 by Michael, on Flickr

CSD Berlin, July 23, 2016 by ulo2007, on Flickr

CSD Berlin, July 23, 2016 by ulo2007, on Flickr

CSD Berlin, July 23, 2016 by ulo2007, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Esther by M. Ecker, on Flickr

Panoramic view of Berlin by night. by focuslocked, on Flickr

2021_q4-124 by Christian Link, on Flickr

Wall Street, Berlin by Billie Grace Ward, on Flickr

Urban Neon Lights City Shots Berlin by Sven Mikat, on Flickr

Berlin sunset by Alexander Gruebl, on Flickr

Rainy day in Berlin by John Weaver, on Flickr

Berlin_12 by Carsten Müller, on Flickr

The Back Streets by Felipe Tofani, on Flickr

&quot;Fragment of life&quot; by Alice Reznickova, on Flickr

Marlene-Dietrich-Platz by Sinta Sinta, on Flickr

Ela by M. Ecker, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Der Berliner Dom by Axel Kuhlmann, on Flickr

Panoramic view of Berlin by night. by focuslocked, on Flickr

Brandenburg Gate at Sundown. by focuslocked, on Flickr

Government District, Berlin. by focuslocked, on Flickr

Berlin Street Sunset Scene. by focuslocked, on Flickr

Two Sides by Martin Matte, on Flickr

Government District, Berlin. by focuslocked, on Flickr

Brandenburg Gate by Joshua Wood, on Flickr

DJ Britta Arnold by Danny Martens, on Flickr

Berlin at night (II) by Manuela Martin, on Flickr

It is always a good time to talk and sunbathe️ by Juan Gabriel Chandia, on Flickr

bike by Rodrigo Godinez, on Flickr

that smile under the rain... by Victor C., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

"Look!" by Matthias Berg, on Flickr

_DSC0180 by A. Rodriguez, on Flickr

Berlin, mai 2022. by Le Cercle Rouge, on Flickr

Berlin, mai 2022. by Le Cercle Rouge, on Flickr

Berlin, mai 2022. by Le Cercle Rouge, on Flickr

Berlin, mai 2022. by Le Cercle Rouge, on Flickr

Berlin, mai 2022. by Le Cercle Rouge, on Flickr

Berlin, mai 2022. by Le Cercle Rouge, on Flickr

Rave... by Matthias Berg, on Flickr

Road work by Ernst-Jan de Vries, on Flickr

L1004222 by Florian, on Flickr

Milly Blue - Alexanderplatz by streetshrewd, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Berlin, Aug-2022 by Mitch Altman, on Flickr

"Look!" by Matthias Berg, on Flickr

Nubes by Iritxu Photography, on Flickr

DSC05798 by A. Rodriguez, on Flickr

Berlin, mai 2022. by Le Cercle Rouge, on Flickr

Berlin, mai 2022. by Le Cercle Rouge, on Flickr

Berlin, mai 2022. by Le Cercle Rouge, on Flickr

Berlin, mai 2022. by Le Cercle Rouge, on Flickr

Berlin, mai 2022. by Le Cercle Rouge, on Flickr

Berlin, mai 2022. by Le Cercle Rouge, on Flickr

Berlin CSD-16 by snellerphoto, on Flickr

CSD Berlin 2022 by Florian, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Berlin-Chic by Javier Pimentel, on Flickr

CSD Berlin 2022 by Florian, on Flickr

In between by Iritxu Photography, on Flickr

Street view by Andrew, on Flickr

Attention, an train is coming! [5-7] by Ondré [anb030.de], on Flickr

20180917-DSC_8793 by Vlad Waldin, on Flickr

20180917-DSC_8781 by Vlad Waldin, on Flickr

20180917-DSC_8796 by Vlad Waldin, on Flickr

20180918-DSC_8802 by Vlad Waldin, on Flickr

20180918-DSC_8886 by Vlad Waldin, on Flickr

20180919-DSC_8927 by Vlad Waldin, on Flickr

Berlin_12 by Carsten Müller, on Flickr

Life in the Times of Corona by Matthias Berg, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

BERLIN by Johann, on Flickr

Half of the sky by Matthias Berg, on Flickr

Berlin by Yoann JEZEQUEL, on Flickr

Berlin by Sven Gerard, on Flickr

Berlin by Pavel Kricka, on Flickr

Berlin by Sir_Francis_Barney, on Flickr

Berlin by Stefan Selle, on Flickr

Berlin by Yoann JEZEQUEL, on Flickr

Berlin by terfico-1, on Flickr

Berlin by Koka GC, on Flickr

Berlin: Oberbaum Bridge by Amir Nurgaliyev, on Flickr

women_of_techcrunch_100 by TechCrunch, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Berlin by Adrian McGrath, on Flickr

Deutscher Dom Berlin by K.H.Reichert [ ... ], on Flickr

Berlin Heat III by Lutz Lutzenberger, on Flickr

Berliner Fernsehturm by Mr. Underhill, on Flickr

Berlin by Pinky0173, on Flickr

Berlin by Karsten Berlin, on Flickr

Contrasted Berlin by P & Y Photography, on Flickr

Berlín_0698 by Joan, on Flickr

Berlin Nights by lippediak, on Flickr

Berliner Lichter - Teil 2 by Stephan Störmer, on Flickr

Berlin U-Bahn by Pinky0173, on Flickr

Berlin - So isset by Christian Roland, on Flickr

Berlin, Street by Stefan Berndt, on Flickr

Berlin by David J, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Hey! Wanna come for a ride? by Raphaël CloudWhisperer67, on Flickr

zug der liebe VII by streetshrewd, on Flickr

2022_q3-087 by Christian Link, on Flickr

Panoramic view of Berlin by night. by focuslocked, on Flickr

Brandenburg Gate by Joshua Wood, on Flickr

Fernsehturm & Alexanderplatz by Fabian Schuler, on Flickr

Berlin bei Nacht by Mario Hawaz, on Flickr

The Heaven over Berlin by Alexander Dülks, on Flickr

Berlin by Daniel Neila, on Flickr

Cityview Berlin, Germany by Lillian Krona, on Flickr

Brandeburger Tor Berlin by crearoom.ch, on Flickr

2020-03-22-155521 by Friedemann Schmidt, on Flickr

autumn by Manuela Pickart, on Flickr

Cobble Paintings, a solo exhibition by Jameson Grant by SomoS Berlin, on Flickr

Schlosspark Charlottenburg by Ian Roberts, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Der Berliner Dom by Axel Kuhlmann, on Flickr

Panoramic view of Berlin by night. by focuslocked, on Flickr

Potsdamer Platz station. by focuslocked, on Flickr

Brandenburg Gate at Sundown. by focuslocked, on Flickr

Government District, Berlin. by focuslocked, on Flickr

Berlin Street Sunset Scene. by focuslocked, on Flickr

Government District, Berlin. by focuslocked, on Flickr

Brandenburg Gate by Joshua Wood, on Flickr

Berlin Alexanderplatz by Luca Quadrio, on Flickr

Hey! Wanna come for a ride? by Raphaël CloudWhisperer67, on Flickr

Reichstag by Brule Laker, on Flickr

DJ Britta Arnold by Danny Martens, on Flickr

DJ Britta Arnold by Danny Martens, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Berlin - City - Lights by Tingel Pixx, on Flickr

our new berlin city palace by fr̅a̅n̅k, on Flickr

Berlin - City-West by michael_jeddah, on Flickr

Berlin city tour by Hans Haarsma, on Flickr

Berlin City East by Marcello Zerletti, on Flickr

Berlin City Wallpaper by Wall.ws McBackground, on Flickr

Berlin by Eleen June Roeelo, on Flickr

Goldelse by Frank Giebel Photography, on Flickr

Lunchtime - Berlin Checkpoint Charlie by Thomas Feiereis, on Flickr

Multitasking by Jonathan Adami, on Flickr

Schlosspark Charlottenburg by Ian Roberts, on Flickr

Women, Sunglasses by Sascha Kohlmann, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Tango by Axel Kuhlmann, on Flickr

M45 by Matthias Berg, on Flickr

In between by Iritxu Photography, on Flickr

Untitled by Jay Hunter, on Flickr

Street view by Andrew, on Flickr

Where Did the Night Go? by Novowyr, on Flickr

Welcome Berlin! by Roler Shepherd, on Flickr

20180917-DSC_8776 by Vlad Waldin, on Flickr

East Side Gallery Berlin by Richard, on Flickr

Gorgeous Woman Documenting The Berlin Wall by joey zanotti, on Flickr

L1004460 by Florian, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

Source


----------



## christos-greece

Berlin by David J, on Flickr

berlin by Jan Emmo, on Flickr

Berlin by Antonio Vaccarini, on Flickr

Berlin - Rain and Shine by Ulla Smidt-Berner, on Flickr

Berlin by Clive, on Flickr

berlin by retlaw snellac, on Flickr

Berlin by Dieter Steffmann, on Flickr

Berlin by M_Strasser, on Flickr

U55 by Sven Gerard, on Flickr

Berlin - City - Ost by Ingo Kunow, on Flickr

Berlin 2012 (85) by Rubén Vique, on Flickr

Berlin by StreetShotr, on Flickr

Berlin by David J, on Flickr

Berlin by José Hernandez, on Flickr

OKCon Berlin by Open Knowledge Foundation Deutschland, on Flickr

Berlin by David J, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Konzerthaus Berlin by Bob C Images, on Flickr

Berlin - BBT Sunset by Jean Claude Castor, on Flickr

Berlin by Mo Vidal, on Flickr

Berlin Spandau Zitadelle by Michael Obst, on Flickr

Berlin by night by lex_t, on Flickr

It's raining by Ramon C., on Flickr

Berlin Rooftops by Achim Thomae, on Flickr

Berlin City West by Sven Hilscher, on Flickr

Berlin, Germany by Yee-Kay Fung, on Flickr

Berlin, Germany by Yee-Kay Fung, on Flickr

Berlin by Alessandro Neri, on Flickr

Berlin - Young women at the table by Philippe Vandewauwer, on Flickr

Schlosspark Charlottenburg by Ian Roberts, on Flickr

Eye candy underground by Matthias Berg, on Flickr


----------



## D A R K

BERLIN - Looking West


----------



## D A R K

Berlin looking west - Night time is the right time


----------



## christos-greece

Berlin by S. Chae, on Flickr

Berlin by zczillinger, on Flickr

Berlin bei Nacht by Mario Hawaz, on Flickr

20200920_touritour-034 by Christian Link, on Flickr

photo - Reichstag Dome by Jassy-50, on Flickr

Driving into the Sunset by focuslocked, on Flickr

Berlin Alexanderplatz mit Neowise by Mario Hawaz, on Flickr

The sunrise through the Brandenburg Gate / Berlin by Bruce Girault, on Flickr

Berlin - Reichstag by Martin, on Flickr

Berlin at night (II) by Manuela Martin, on Flickr

Berlin Sunset Love by Johannes Narr, on Flickr

A young couple on Potsdamer Platz by Sinta Sinta, on Flickr

Vanessa ... on the terrace by jeels photography, on Flickr

Cobble Paintings, a solo exhibition by Jameson Grant by SomoS Berlin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Testing Fujifilm X100V by Matthias Berg, on Flickr

Wamer Autumn Sunday in Berlin by Tobias Seeliger, on Flickr

Street Art Berlin 2022 003 by Stefan Chytrek, on Flickr

Berlin: U2 by Branko Bauer, on Flickr

Street Art Berlin 2022 061 by Stefan Chytrek, on Flickr

_MG_0702 by gitti la mar, on Flickr

Berlin City Cube by eggx200, on Flickr

Berlin streets by Alida Thorpe, on Flickr

Old Post / Alte Post (Neuss) by Wolfgang Fox, on Flickr

Spandauer Strasse in eastern part of Berlin, capital of Germany. September 30, 2022 by Aris Jansons, on Flickr

Mobile green by Matthias Berg, on Flickr

On the corner by Iritxu Photography, on Flickr

in the lemonlight by Max Hellwig, on Flickr

paces by Max Hellwig, on Flickr

Nahia Vicente studiert Komposition in Spanien und blockiert hier mit Scientist Rebellion den Weltgesundheitsgipfel. by Stefan Müller (climate stuff, 2 Mio views), on Flickr


----------

